# G's Log.



## Big G (May 16, 2007)

I've been keeping a log of my workouts and food intake on Fitday.com for almost six months now. It's worked well for me. I've completely changed my life. I've lost 30lb. I have a for-real six pack (plain as day). You can see the striations of my muscles (all over the place) plus clear definition between my upper and lower chest. I've been reading nutrition and/or bodybuilding books every night (I never knew any of this stuff before). I've gained loads of muscle. I feel completely different. My lats, traps and chest have all popped out and I've developed a canyon down the middle of my back! I've been skinny my whole life. But not any more! It's awesome! I love it! 

Now... On the offchance that someone actually has something useful, intelligent or beneficial to say on this board (Sorry. I can be a little cynical at times), I'm going to try to remember to copy and paste my meal timing and workout info into here too (along with other notes and BS I plug in to reference for the following week's workout). If you want to check what I've eaten today (or any day)  click the link at the base of any of my posts. NOTE: You'll find the same text at the top of my food-log journal as you will on this board, but my food is there too (just scroll down and you'll see it; meal 1, meal 2...).

OK... So here goes...

I'll go back to the start of the week (nine days after my 34th birthday, 5/5/07) to get us started.

Oh, yeah... And don't start whining about alcohol intake. I'm watching it. I'm learning (about alcohol, and me). I'm getting better, but I'm not Superman. At least I'm honest enough to lay it all out in the open. And "Yes", I really do weigh, count, measure and write down _everything_ I eat, _always_.

Yours,
G.


----------



## Big G (May 16, 2007)

*5/14/07*

MODAY. 

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 1:45pm
Meal 4 - 4:30pm
Meal 5 - 9:30pm (late. wife cooked dinner. had to wait)
Meal 6 - 11:45pm

LUNCHTIME (GYM) WORKOUT NOTES (Chest. START 1:05pm): 
1.(S.Set w/#2)Decline DB Press - w/35lb:20(warmup), w/50lb:15,15,11F,11F,8F.
2.(S.Set w/#2)Decline sit-ups (four holes visible +twist elbow to oposite knee +crunch on top):25,25,25,25,17F.
3.Incline DB Press - w/45lb:10F,5½F, w/35lb:7½F,8½F,7½F.
4.DB Fly Press (on slight decline) - w/30lb:15,15,15,12½F,10F..
**END 1:45pm**

NOTE: MISSED #5&6 (FROM LAST WEEK). NO TIME.
5.Knee Lifts (abs) w/2x10lb strapped to feet!:15,15,15,10F(10-15 of 3rd set only half reps. 5-10 of final set partial reps. 4sets only).
6.Bench Press (on smith machine) - w/90lb:8½F,5½F, w/70lb:9F,6½F (4sets).

WEIGHT (after shower & pee. no sauna) 168½lb.

WORKOUT MEMO: I plan for 5 workouts weekly; (1)Chest/Abs, (2)Shoulders/Traps, (3)Back, (4)Arms, (5)Legs. Last week I missed 3-5 (no workout Mon & Tues, then nothing but yardwork/construction Fri-Sun)!! Resuming workout regimen with Chest today. Should get remaining 4 workouts in during the week so that Trav & I can do Chest again either Saturday or Sunday (without beer, or at least less beer!) next weekend.


----------



## Big G (May 16, 2007)

*5/15/07*

TUESDAY.

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 11:25am (late. busy at work)
Meal 3 - 3:00pm  (after lunchtime workout)
Meal 4 - 7:00pm
Meal 5 - 10:45pm (after building shed roof)
Meal 6 - no meal 6 really. snacked until midnight.

WORKOUT NOTES (Shoulders):
LUNCHTIME GYM WORKOUT NOTES (Shoulders/traps):
1.(s/set w/#2) Seated Military Press (free wieghts) w/50lb(for 1st time):13½F,6F, 40lb:8F,7F,5F.
2.(s/set w/#1) Forward DB raise w/20lb:12F,8F,7F, w/17½lb:7F,6F.
3.Shoulder Shrug (on smith machine) w/90lb:20, w/110lb:20, w/130lb:15,15, w/150lb:15.
4.(s/set w/#5)Rear delt machine (near "reverse fly" machine) - w/90lb:15,14F,12F,11F,10F (starting-off as far back as possible and continuing until only partial reps(e.g. ¼-reps) are possible. 
5.(s/set w/#4)Lateral Raise w/20lb:9F,7F, w/17½lb:8F,8F,7F.
6.Upwards row w/bar (to chin): 15,15,15,15,15 (full reps & good form throughout. took 2 min break between set 3&4 while talking w/Tom(Trainer:378.2195) who was deadlifting 505lb!!

NOTE: I did the exact same Trapezius workout last Wednesday and was damned-near crippled from it (even within an hour or two of being back in the office). I had to go for a swim to help recover. I did the same workout this week without any increase to reps or weight just in case it would f&^% me up again! It didn't. I feel fine (as of 4:30pm anyway). ) Getting tougher!

EVENING: Spent 5 hours cutting plywood, installing and screwing shed roof in place. Tar paper and shingles not yet done. May need to order shingles to match garage roof.


----------



## Big G (May 16, 2007)

*5/16/07*

WEDNESDAY.

WEIGHT (naked, after poop/pee, before breakfast):165lb (Still!).

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 11:00am
Meal 3 - 2:00pm (after workout).
Meal 4 - 4:30pm (early. hungry).
Meal 5 - 12:10am (fell asleep 6:30pm-midnight). 
Meal 6 - 2:45am (back to bed at 3am).

WATER-Forgot gallon jug this morning. Drank 3-4 12oz glasses at work plus 24oz in gym then slept all evening.

LUNCHTIME (GYM) WORKOUT NOTES (Back & Obliques!):
START 12:40pm
1.Wide grip pull-ups - Me-100lb:10 (warmup), Me-0lb(unassisted. 2nd time ever.):7F,6F,4F, Me-50lb:7F,6½F.
2.Deadlifts (2nd time ever!) w/bar+70lb(warmup):20, w/bar+90lb:15,15, w/bar+110lb:10(hands hurt), w/bar+130lb:10 (changed grip to one-over-one-under. It worked better.) 
3.Straight-armed Lat Pulldown (on adjustable cable Xover w/long bar) - w/110lb:11F,8F,7F,6F,5F.
4.Seated row w/100lb:15,15,15,15. (reps 10-15 of last three sets 6" from chest i.e. partial reps.)
5.Oblique Raises;R25,L25,R25,L25 .
6.Close-grip Lat Pulldown (on machine) w/100lb:15,15,15. (only 3sets. short on time).
End 1:40pm (i.e. 1hr 15min lunchbreak incl. shower/walk).

WEIGHT after shower/pee 168.7lb

WORKOUT MEMO (FOR NEXT TIME!!!) 
1. May want to increase the weight on seated row & close-grip lat pulldown (not straight-armed) next time. Run the rack if necessary.
2.I would've liked to have done bent over rows too, but ran out of time. Maybe do less sets of each exercise and add other exercises. Or, do 30sec breaks between sets instead of the typical 1 minute breaks.


----------



## kinkery (May 16, 2007)

nice journal


----------



## Big G (May 17, 2007)

*5/17/07*

THURSDAY

Meal 1 - 7:00am (early. had to take wife to work)
Meal 2 - 10:25am (2nd breakfast. Mmm!)
Meal 3 - 2:05pm (after workout)
Meal 4 - 5:00pm
Meal 5 - 7:40pm
Meal 6 - 11:00pm
WATER: Forgot to take gallon jug to work again! It sucks drinking out of little glasses! I never get enough water in! 

LUNCHTIME WORKOUT (Arms, 12:50pm-1:40pm):
1.(s/set w/#2) BB bicep curl (straight bar)- w/40lb:15(warmup), w/60lb:11½F,7F,6½F,5½F,5F.
2.(s/set w/#1) Tricep Rope/Cable Pulldown - w/50lb:15(easy warmup), w/70lb:20, w/80lb:12F,8½F,8F,10F(7-10partial).
3.(s/set w/#4) Wrist DB curls (palm up, both hands w/DB) - w/30lb:20,12F,12F,10F,11F(fight that burn!)
4.(s/set w/#3)Wrist DB curls (palm down, arms @90º, both hands w/DB) - w/15lb:15,15,13F,15F,12F (good burn!)
5.(s/set w/#6)Alternating DB curls R,L,R,L... w/30lb:14F,8F, w/25lb:12F,13F,16F.
6.(s/set w/#5)Skull Crushers - w/25lb:9F,7F,4½F, w/20lb:13½F,16 (really struggling!)

WORKOUT NOTES (FOR NEXT TIME):
Nice workout. Beat last week's #s on everything. Arms definitely pumped! Last week's workout memo recommended s/sets becuase it didn't feel intense enough. This week was better. My arms feel sore already (as of 2:30pm!). Do same again next week. Ran out of creatine at work, so couldn't take any after workout.


----------



## Big G (May 21, 2007)

*5/18/07*

FRIDAY

WEIGHT (on bathroom scale, naked, before breakfast, after poop/pee!) 163½lb. i.e. Going down! WTF!? Do I really need to eat even more!? 

Meal 1 - 7:15am 
Meal 2 - 11:00am (late. busy at work)
Meal 3 - 2:25pm (late. after workout)
Meal 4 - 4:55pm (hungry!)
Meal 5 - 10:00pm (late. craigslist deals. pickup Travis)
Meal 6 - 2:00am

WORKOUT NOTES (Legs! Aargh!):
START: 1:10pm
1.Smith Machine Squats w/70lb:20, w/80lb:15, w/90lb:15,12F,8F.
2.Rotary Calf Machine Press - w/250lb:20, w/290lb:20, w/330lb:20, w/390lb:17F(B-U-R-N!!)
3.Leg Curl w/90lb:15,15,15 (3sets - short of time)
END:1:50pm

WEIGHT (after workout, sauna, shower & pee):166.7lb.

MEMO - Someone needs to find a way to make leg workouts fun! While I'm working out I feel like I'm going to throw up and when I'm done I can barely walk out of the gym and back to my office! This workout wasn't as bad as 5/3/07 where I literally couldn't walk from the garage to the house or even lift my leg over the benchpress bench! I used more weight this week, but hopefully I won't be as sore tomorrow becuase there's more yardwork to be done.

WRONG!! Legs were totally fucked on Saturday and Sunday.Calves completely seized up. Quads were killing me. It got worse on Sunday until I was eventually unable to move my feet upor down at all. They finally broke free Sunday afetrnoon, but even on Monday they were still very very sore! 

ALCOHOL - Dammit! I swear. Get Travis and me together, working on a big project (building the shed this weekend) and cravings for beer increase ten-fold! 12 beers slipped down like it was nothing between 10pm and 2am. Sheesh!


----------



## Big G (May 21, 2007)

SATURDAY

Meal 1 - 10:30am
Meal 2 - 1:00pm (2nd breakfast. Mmm!)
Meal 3 - 4:30pm
Meal 4 - 8:50pm (late. lost time building shed.)
Meal 5 - 11:30pm
Meal 6 - 1:00am

ALCOHOL - Made it all day from 10am-8pm with no beer while working on the shed, then at 8pm I resigned to cravings and 8 beers had slipped down by midnight! Dammit. The plan was to get the shed built with minimal beers. So much for that! 

WORKOUT - None. We talked about doing chest or shoulders all day, but Travis said he was still sore from working out mid-week and my legs were completely and utterly fucked from Friday's leg workout.  Plus, we wrestled lumber and plywood all day while building the shed. 14hours of construction was workout enough for us both!


----------



## Big G (May 21, 2007)

*5/20/07*

SUNDAY

Meal 1 - 10:30am
Meal 2 - 2:30am
Meal 3 - 8:00pm (late. lost track of time building shed)
Meal 4 - 11:00
Meal 5 - too late. missed it. sleeping.
Meal 6 - too late. missed it. sleeping.

ALCOHOL - Yet again, another day with beers pouring in constantly all day long!  Why do I do this shit to myself!? This time we had four or six beers left in the fridge from last night, so after breakfast it all started again. I did well stopping for food throughout the day, but still... 12 Miller Lite and 3 Stella Artois! WTF!?

WATER - Miserable performance. All beer and almost no water. Stupid! After almost dying from dehydration-related kidney failure last month you'd think I'd be a bit smarter! Again, why do I do this shit to myself? 

WORKOUT - None (other than another 12hours outside in the sun wresting lumber and plywood, builing the shed!). We wre both exhausted by the end of day (not to mention buzzed!).

Monday tomorrow. Back to normality. Enough with the damn beers already! Maybe it's time to go back to AA but I don't think I could handle all the God This, God That... 

I don't know.


----------



## Big G (May 24, 2007)

*5/21/07*

MONDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 11:15am (late. busy at work)
Meal 3 - 1:45pm
Meal 4 - 5:15pm (3rd breakfast! no other food at work)
Meal 5 - missed it. beer w/Trav. Time flew!
Meal 6 - 11:00pm

MEMO - When I poured the shed foundation there was approx lots of excess concrete which we poured into 8 garbage cans (so we could get the rental trailer back on time). Tonight I spent approx 3 hours sledge-hammering these garbage can-sized lumps of concrete into tiny peices so it could be loaded in bags and disposed of. It killed me! Talk about cardio! Sheesh! No other workout.

TRAVIS stayed last night. Beer preceeded bed. We both need to be able to hang out without drinking!


----------



## Big G (May 24, 2007)

TUESDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:45am
Meal 3 - 1:45pm
Meal 4 - 4:45pm
Meal 5 - 7:45pm
Meal 6 - 11:00pm

WORKOUT NOTES: None. Intended to do it at home but had to pick-up a pressure washer (Craigslist). When I got home I was all lethargic & melancholy. I read up on S-Drol (to do, or not to do!?), cooked dinner and went to bed. That's all.


----------



## Big G (May 24, 2007)

*5/23/07*

WEDNESDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 3:00pm (late. had to get truck from dealership)
Meal 4 - 7:30pm (late. after workout)
Meal 5 - 10:30pm
Meal 6 - out of time. in bed sleeping.

AFTER-WORK GYM WORKOUT  (Chest & Abs): 
1.(s/set w/#2) Decline DB Press - w/30lb(warmup):20, w/50lb:15,15,15,12F,10F.
2.(s/set w/#2) Decline sit-ups (w/crunch on top):25,25,25,25,25.
3.Incline BB Press (1st time - normally do DBs) w/bar+50lb:14½F,9F,6½F,6F (4sets only).
4.Knee Raises w/20lb DB between feet:15,11F,10F (3sets only).
5.Fly Press w/30lb: 15,15 - BAD MIGRAINE SET IN! Couldn't see for flashing colors etc... 

WORKOUT MEMO: Condensed workout. Short on time. Had to drive to pick-up a Power Tower (for pullups, dips & knee raises) found on Craigslist. Still, reps and/or weight is improving week after week!


----------



## Big G (May 24, 2007)

*5/24/07*

THURSDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 11:00am
Meal 3 - 2:30pm (after workout)
Meal 4 - 6:00pm 
Meal 5 - 9:00pm
Meal 6 - 12:00am

LUNCHTIME WORKOUT (Shoulders & Traps):
1.(s/set w/#2) Seated Military Press (free wieghts) w/50lb:14F,6½F, w/40lb:9½F,7F,4F.
2.(s/set w/#1) Forward DB raise w/20lb:.9F,8F,5F, w/15lb:12F,10F (NOTE: 17½lb DBs weren't available)
3.Shoulder Shrug (on smith machine) w/110lb:20, w/130lb:20,20, w/150lb:15,20 (Hella-Strong!! Should've done 20 both times & maybe tried 170lb too!!).
4.(s/set w/#5)Rear delt machine (near "reverse fly" machine) - w/90lb:15,14F,11F,9F,9F,9F (incl some partial reps).
5.(s/set w/#4)Lateral Raise w/17½lb:13F,7½F,7½F,5F,4½F (NOTE; Raised arms upwards past shoulders, near upright, to involve traps).
6.Upwards row w/bar+2x2½lb(first time w/more than just the bar):15,15,13F,11F,11F (Considered "Fail" if >6-8" from chin at rep top. NOTE: Discovered through trial & error that hands s/b just wider than shoulders to avoid wrists popping).


----------



## Big G (May 24, 2007)

*Note To Everyone!!!*

REGARDING WORKOUTS:

My plan is to bulk up but not gain my fat back (I'm down 31lb from 194lb [25%bf] to 163lb [8%bf] i.e. 4½lb LBM gains in 5mo, incl. 3mo cutting @2000kcal/day). If you have any thoughts regarding my workouts please let me know. 

As far as I can tell I have mostly mass-building stuff at the start of the workouts and sculpting/definition(type) execises near the end of the workouts. I recently heard that there is, scientifically, no way to develop your upper pecs in isolation of your lower, inner or outer pecs, so I now don't really know for sure if there really are such things as definition-enhancing exercises compared to mass-building exercises. Arnold's Bodybuilder's Encyclopedia is apparently full of outdated B.S. that science has now proven wrong. But whatever! I live and learn. Little by little.

REGARDING FOOD

I started going to the gym in late November '06 (I'd never seen inside a gym before that, let-alone actually work out!). I dropped my calories to 2,000 in Nov'06 and started running 3-4x/wk (20-30miles, total). Weight started falling off! I upped my intake to 2,600 in April '07 but my weight was still plummeting. I upped it again at the start of May to 3,100-3,200 but I am still losing weight (3lb so far in May. That's 1lb/wk!). I've definitely gained muscle throughout the whole process (I never had _any_ before! I'm "huge" now by comparison! Seriously!). 

So what's the deal? I would've thought 3,200 calories daily would be plenty to bulk up on (without getting fat) but, like I said, I'm still losing weight. In June I guess I'll up it again to 3,600 but, if anyone's got any other ideas, please let me know. I'd rather eat real food than sugar-laced, powdered food (like weight gainer) so please don't suggest that. And, if you check my food log, don't start whining on about alcohol at the weekends. I know! I know! I'm working on it! In my whole life I rarely made a day without drinking before (but I never had a reason _not _to drink before). It's better these days. Nowadays I can happily not drink at all unless my damned alcoholic buddies show up to help me with whatever project I'm working on (currently building a totally-pimped-out, little-house-looking shed. It's cool!) and are all drinking around me, offering me beers left and right. Still... Whatever. I'm getting there, like I said, little by little.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Big G (Jun 8, 2007)

*5/25/07-6/3/07 (incl) CAMPING VACATION.*

No workouts while on camping vacation, but I did come whome with 30lb of fresh mountain-stream trout! Mmm! I ate fairly well while on vacation too. Calories were kind-of up and down, but I didn't have a computer with me. I was going to download some software to keep everything recorded in my palm pilot but never got around to it before we left. Instead I carried my "little book" around with me and just made notes of what I ate. All in all it was a good trip, but when I came home my old crappy scale said 170lb (whereas it'd been on 163lb almost every day prior to going camping). On 6/5 it said 168lb and on 6/6 it said 165lb. Weird! Must've been retaining water. Why though, I don't know.

Anyway... my new TANITA scale arrived on 6/7 so all weight readings from 6/8 onwards will be from my new scale (which is reading 168.6 compared to my old scale which still sayd 165lb. Whatever!)

So... Please see below for Monday, 6/4/07 onwards. As always, any input regarding workouts & diet is very welcome (although no-one's said shit so far!).

Here goes...


----------



## Big G (Jun 8, 2007)

*6/4/07*

MONDAY 6/4/07.

10 DAY CAMPING TRIP IS OFFICIALLY OVER. BACK TO WORK TODAY. 

WEIGHT (after poop/pee, before breakfast, on our old scale): 170lb!!! WTF!!! It was 163lb before going camping!How the f&^% did that happen!? I didn't eat/drink that much!

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:45am
Meal 3 - 1:40pm
Meal 4 - 4:45pm
Meal 5 - 7:45pm
Meal 6 - 11:00pm

WORKOUT: None. We got home from camping at 3am and at 7am I was up getting ready for work (tired!). Work was busy, catching up so there was no workout at lunch. After work I worked on bulding my shed (relocating siding, cutting lumber, measuring etc Re: front wall w/door). Got to get it finished before the City busts me! I would've done a workout afterwards but the garage is such a mess (w/wood & tools) I can barely walk around in there, let alone actually workout! I've gotta tidy up, bad!


----------



## Big G (Jun 8, 2007)

*6/5/07*

TUESDAY

Meal 1 - 7:45am
Meal 2 - 11:10am
Meal 3 - 2:45pm
Meal 4 - missed it. beer! 
Meal 5 - missed it. beer! 
Meal 6 - 10:00pm

WORKOUT - None. Planned to at 5:15pm (and even took creatine etc) but when 5:30pm rolled around I changed my mind, went home, drank beer and worked on building the shed instead. Why? I dunno. Stupid really. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be feeling more like resuming workout schedule. I think 10 days of camping knocked the wind out of my workout sails! Still... Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Big G (Jun 8, 2007)

*6/6/07*

WEDNESDAY

WEIGHT (before breakfast, after poop/pee)=168lb. This is still really high! It was 163lb before camping. Must be water.

Meal 1 - 7:45am
Meal 2 - 10:35am
Meal 3 - 2:15pm (after workout)
Meal 4 - 5:55pm (after work!)
Meal 5 - 10:20pm (late. time flies building sheds!)
Meal 6 - 1:15am

NOTE Re: SUPPLEMENTS: Lost vitamins while camping. Located them this morning. Also ordered more Animal products (Pump, Flex, Nitro, Pak, Stak2 & M-Stack!). Supplementation schedule restarts today (although there is only one dose of creatine left until the newly ordered Animal supplies are received - hopefully Friday, in time to workout w/Trav this weekend.).

LUNCHTIME WORKOUT (Chest & Abs):
1.(s/set w/#2) Decline DB Press - w/30lb(warmup):20, w/50lb:20, w/55lb:14½F,7F, w/50lb:6½F.
2.(s/set w/#1) Decline sit-ups (w/crunch on top):25,25,25,25,20F.
3.(s/set w/#4) Incline BB Press (2nd time - normally do DBs) w/bar+50lb:12F,9F,9F,6F (4sets only - short on time)
4.(s/set w/#3) Leg Raises w/hip push-up (NOT Knee Raises):25,25,12F (3sets only short on time)
5.Fly Press (laying flat) w/30lb: 12F,10½F,9½F,9½F (4sets only - short on time).

Man, it feels good to have worked out again!


----------



## Big G (Jun 8, 2007)

*6/7/06*

THURSDAY

NOTE: Chest is good'n'sore from yesterday's workout! It feels good to be sore again. I'm glad to be back from camping. It was fun'n'all, but kicking my own ass in the gym is good too! 

WEIGHT (before breakfast, after poop/pee) 165lb (on old crappy scale - New $120 Tanita scale arrived today. It said 170.3lb and 12.7%bf at 6pm (after meal 4). The old scale has me down 3lb from yesterday and 5lb from Monday. Must've got bloated w/water whilst camping. How? I dunno. But, whatever!

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:45am
Meal 3 - 2:15am
Meal 4 - 5:15pm
Meal 5 - 9:45pm (late. Pickup hyperext' bench. ate@Trav's)
Meal 6 - 12:45am

SUPPLEMENT NOTES: Out of creatine. Animal Pump (from FitnessONE.com) arrived this afternoon (after work).

WORKOUT NOTES (Shoulders & traps):
1.(s/set w/#2) Seated Military Press (free weights) w/bar+50lb:13½F,4½F, w/bar+40lb:7½F,5F,5F All sets failed at less reps that before going camping 
2.(s/set w/#1) Forward DB raise w/20lb DBs:.9F,7F,7F, w/17½lb DBs:9F,8F. (NOTE: Getting them up OK, but can't hold them there. Arms just drop)
3.Shoulder Shrug (on smith machine) w/110lb:20, w/130lb:20, w/150lb:20, w/160lb:20 (Hella-Strong!! Should've tried 170lb too!! WTG Traps!).
4.(s/set w/#5)Rear delt machine (near "reverse fly" machine) - w/100lb(was 90lb):11F,9F,9F,8F (incl some partial reps. Only 4sets - running short on time).
5.(s/set w/#4)Lateral Raise w/17½lb:10F,5½F,4½F,4F,3½F NOTE; Raised arms upwards past shoulders, near upright, to involve traps. Left arm kept failing. All sets failed at less reprs than two weeks ago, before camping. WTF .
6.Upwards row w/bar+2x5lb(was 2x2½lb):14F,10F,8F,7F,7F (Considered "Fail" if >6-8" from chin at rep top. NOTE: Hands just wider than shoulders to avoid wrists popping).

MEMO: Picked up Hyper-extension bench for $50 from Craigslist after work (woohoo!) Then drove to Trav's to pick him up for the weekend. Trav's Mum had cooked dinner but I had to wait until 9:45pm to eat meal 5. Beer followed! Why is it when Trav and I are togather we ALWAYS drink!? Damned alcoholic disposition.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey G! 

How you doing? Hope you had a great trip camping, sounds like fun!

You say you're eating alot of food, but still losing weight, right? It sounds like you're a pretty busy guy, so it may just be that your body is busy burning through them cals as you go about your day to day life, especially while you're doing hard physical work like building a shed!

Perhaps increase portion sizes, or eat more high cal snacks like nuts and seeds? 

And good on you for going back to the gym after a holiday! I think that's the hardest part, then once you get going again, it seems like you were never away!

Your workouts look okay, although i prefer a movement-orientated setup rather than bodyparts, like what you're doing. I use push/pull/legs, and i gotta say, i love it! If it's working for you though, there's no reason to change!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Big G (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Sam. I appreciate the input. 

I try to keep my diet at approx' 45%carbs:35%protein:20%fat. I only eat very lean protein so I'll use nuts and seeds with meals, like a supplement almost, to keep the meal ratio right. I eat six meals a day, three hours apart, 550cal each with nothing white (bread, potatoes, pasta) except after a workout. I don't eat any processed food at all; whole food only. And, in the past six months I've lost 30lb (now approx 8-10%bf) and literally sprouted muscles everywhere for the first time in my life. It's awesome. 

I do have a question/concern though...

There's a guy I met at the gym. He's straight-up an all-natural body-builder. He hasn't been in competitions yet but that's his goal. He's 6'2" (like me) 235lb and probably around 6-8%bf. When I last spoke to him he said he'd been eating 6,000cal daily but has not gained a pound in a month and was thinking of upping his calories. 

Now... Clearly, at some point between being 170lb (like me, for example) and 235lb his calories increased up to their current 6,000 mark. I'm taking in 3,200cal daily at the moment and I am growing. I'm not gaining any body fat and I haven't done any cardio (treadmill) for about a month now. I don't want to start gaining fat back but I'd like to eat the maximum my body is able to use. What if, for example, my 170lb frame actually needs 3,700cal or 4,000 even to get to 180lb? There's no way to know without doing it for a month and seeing if I start getting fat, I guess. Still... If 3,200 is maintaining me with no cardio I should probably increase it to 3,600 (perhaps) and do two or three days of cardio too. 

It's tough gauging how many calories I can potentially utilize without gaining fat.


----------



## Big G (Jun 12, 2007)

*6/9/07*

SATURDAY

TANITA SAYS (AFTER breakfast, poop & pee): Weight:167.2lb, bf:14.6%, H2O:56.7%, Muscle:135.6lb, BVR:1872, Bone:7.0lb, Age:20. The body fat reading is whack, I'm sure.

Meal 1 - 2:45pm (Bed at 5am last night!)
Meal 2 - 6:00pm
Meal 3 - 10:45pm  (after cirque de soliel)
Meal 4 - missed it. drank beer & time flew! 
Meal 5 - 4:15am
Meal 6 - missed it. short day. sleeping. 

WORKOUT: None. Almost 100º outside and very humid (maybe hotter in my garage!). Travis & I worked on building the shed 4pm-7pm then I left for Cirque De Soleil until 10:30pm. We were both sluggish the remainder of the day. Plus, my back feels like it was run over by a tractor following yesteday's workout!


----------



## Big G (Jun 12, 2007)

*6/10/07*

SUNDAY

Meal 1 - 11:30am
Meal 2 - 5:00pm (after delivering pool table & workout!)
Meal 3 - 8:00pm
Meal 4 - missed it. beer w/Trav, printing workouts etc...
Meal 5 - 2:30am
Meal 6 - in bed. sleeping!

WORKOUT - Arms!
1.(s/set w/#2) BB bicep curl (EZ-bar)- w/bar+30lb:15(warmup), w/bar+50lb:15,8½F6F,4F,5F.
2.(s/set w/#1) Dips - 15,8F,6F,5F,4F.(15reps w/rope-pulldown w/30lb for warmup).
3.(s/set w/#4) Wrist DB curls (palm up, both hands w/DB) - w/30lb:20,14F,11F,13F,11F(better than last week!)
4.(s/set w/#3)Wrist DB curls (palm down, arms @90º, both hands w/DB) - w/15lb:19½F,15F,10½F,11½F,11½F(up too!)
5.(s/set w/#6)Alternating DB curls R,L,R,L... w/30lb:12F, w/25lb:10½F,8½F,8½F, w/20lb:12.
6.(s/set w/#5)Skull Crushers - w/25lb:7½F, w/20lb:13F,7½F,7½F,10½F. 

Fucked-up food timing but great workout. It hurt to straighten my arms the next day, plus my forearm is still sore from gripping during deadlifts.


----------



## Big G (Jun 12, 2007)

*6/11/07*

MONDAY

Meal 1 - 7:45am
Meal 2 - 11:15pm
Meal 3 - 2:15pm
Meal 4 - 5:15pm
Meal 5 - 8:15pm
Meal 6 - 11:15pm

WORKOUT - None. Rest day. Sore everywhere except legs and knee is too f&^%ed up from 4.5m run last week to do a leg workout (Plus, my back still feels like it's been driven over by a tractor, due to Friday's workout!). 

NOTES: Shed-building from 7pm-11pm with Travis: Built door frame, cut door to size and installed (ready for last remaining window, then painting, siding and shingles). Yet again, Trav' and I still need to learn to hang out without popping beer caps! 5 slid down with ease while building the shed in the hot summer sun. He's on the same program as me though, so why do we do this shit to ourselves!?


----------



## Big G (Jun 12, 2007)

*6/12/07*

TUESDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 2:15pm (after workout)
Meal 4 - 6:45pm (late. busy at work)
Meal 5 - 9:45pm
Meal 6 - 1:00am

LUNCHTIME WORKOUT (Chest & abs):
1.(s/set w/#2) Incline BB Press w/bar+20lb(warmup):20, w/bar+50lb:15,15,15F,11F,11F
2.(s/set w/#1) Leg Raises w/hip push-up (NOT Knee Raises):25,25,25,25,25.
3.(s/set w/#4) Decline DB Press - w/30lb(warmup):20, w/55lb:10½F,9F,5½F, w/45lb:12F,9F.
4.(s/set w/#3) Decline sit-ups (w/crunch on top):25,25,13F,8F,10F.
5.Fly Press (laying flat) w/30lb:15,11½F,9½F (3sets only - out of time).

NOTE FOR NEXT WEEK'S WORKOUT:
Use more weight for Incline BB Presses next time! 50lb is OK after 5 sets of Decline55lbDB presses - like last week - but not if you're doing the incline presses first! ALSO... DO ONE LESS SET OF EACH EXERCISE. Walking to the gym, working out, showering, walking back, preparing food and getting to my desk took and hour and 45minutes! The boss commented on it. Woops!

MEMO: I rearranged this workout this time. I usually do 3&4 first then 1&2. Incline BB press is apparently better than decline DB press for mass-building, so I'm going to do it first. Also, since I've been doing 5sets of 25 sit-ups (w/crunches on top) without too much problem recently (but not many knee-raises/hip-pushups/whadjamacallits!) I thought I'd shake it up a bit and try this for a while. I certainly couldn't do 5 sets of 25 situps/crunches after 125 of those whatever-they're-calleds (#2).


----------



## Big G (Jun 12, 2007)

MEMO - I'll try to keep this updated daily. All I need to do is copy and paste it from my notes in fitday.com so there's no excuse really. All comments are welcome. The plan is to bulk up without getting fat. \

Use the food link at the bottom of all my posts to see my diet (which is currently 6meals, 550cal each,45C:35P:20F) if you want to. Just scroll past the text at the top, down to the food listing. I've broken it all down into meal 1, meal 2 etc. If you have anything on nutrition to say, go for it. My ears are wide open. 

L8rs.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah, i can see why you would be worried about putting on fat, i am too, but to be honest, i would increase your cals by 2-300 per week until you start gaining weight over the course of a week. If you're only gaining a small amount, its more likely to be lean muscle than fat, especially with solid workouts, and im sure that up to a pound and a half per month is the maximum muscle weight a guy can put on anyway. 

You might wanna check that info, its probably in the stickies (somewhere!), but if you're eating clean, you won't put on that much fat anyway!
You seem to be on top of checking your weight (like me), so i can't see it being an issue for you at all! The only advice i can give you on that is the same that has been given to me, don't focus on the numbers! I swear to God, the number on that scale in the morning would govern my mood for the rest of the day!

I honestly couldn't imagine having to eat 6000kcal per day just to maintain! that is amazing, i maintain on 1800kcal, and 6000kcal is like heaven to me!! 

BTW - why do you have a separate day for arms?

Looks like you're making progress with this shed though!!


----------



## Big G (Jun 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> ...i would increase your cals by 2-300 per week until you start gaining weight over the course of a week. ... don't focus on the numbers... on that scale!



I think you're right. I jumped on my old scale this morning (to see how it compared to my new Tanita scale) and it said 161lb. That's the lowest reading I've ever had on that scale. It seemed to be set correctly, so I honestly think I must still be losing. I'm definitely bigger (more muscular) than I've ever been in the mirror, but I'm getting lighter. No doubt about it. I don't know where it's coming from becuase I look crazy-ripped already if you ask me!

I'm upping my calories to 3,600/daily from today onwards. With my workouts, my busy days, my increasingly muscular frame and my DIY projects (evenings and weekends) I must be burning some serious calories. God knows, two and a half hours after I eat (even 600cal meals) I'm starting to get weak, shaky and in desperate need of more food. Presumably that's becuase there's next-to-no body-fat on me and when my meal wears off I'm just plum out of energy.

Over the past six/seven months I've upped my calories several times. My initial goal was fat loss so I put myself on a 2,000cal/daily diet and ran 20-30 miles every week (until I'd lost about 20lb and my abs were plainly visible). Each time I've upped my calories I've waited a month to see what's happening. I think this works fairly well becuase on a day by day basis (or even week by week) my weight seems to fluctuate quite a lot (even when I weigh myself at the same time of day every day - morning; before breakfast). Since my 2,000/cal days I've lost another 14lb while trying to make the weight loss stop. I was worried initially that I may be losing muscle mass, but one look in the mirror these days confirms that that is not the case at all. Once my abs showed up I figured I was probably close to 10-12% body fat. These days I must be closer to 8-10% and it's probably healthy to try and stay around there. I'm not trying to be Mr Universe (well.. not yet anyway). 

I haven't done much in the way of cardio over the past month in an effort to stop the weight loss, but apparently that still hasn't worked. I'd like to do cardio at least a couple of times a week (just to keep fit) but, like I said, I was concerned that I just kept getting lighter and lighter. Maybe it's nothing to worry about. My muscles are DEFINITELY bigger than they've ever been in my life, and they are still growing. I can tell, just from looking in the mirror. If I'm getting lighter and lighter and it's still just bodyfat falling off, that's fine. Although I don;t want to look like an Ethiopian kid on steroids by the time I'm done!  

I'll try 3,600cal/daily for a month and see how that goes. I'll start doing a couple of 30minute cardio sessions every week too. That way I'll know whether 3,600 will maintain everything I'm currently doing, plus what I've been wanting to do too. Maybe I'll assess the situation again in a just two weeks to make sure that the additional cardio isn't causing yet more weight loss. Even if it is, as long as it's not muscle, I guess I don't care. But, being 6'2", wide shouldered, muscular, and weighing in at 150-something is pretty wierd, isn't it? Pretty damned lean anyway!



SamEaston said:


> why do you have a separate day for arms?



Simple. My arms need work. When I started going to the gym I was going with some of the guys from my office. It struck me that they were obsessed with their arms. They were wearing sleeveless Tshirts and parading their arms around around like they thought they were Rambo or something. In the changing room it was more than apparent that they had scrawny chests, boney shoulders and stick-like legs. Still, every time they went to the gym they worked their arms out! WTF!? I refused to join them in their efforts and instead I spent my time reading about nutrition, learning about the different exercises and incorporating the stuff I was learning into my daily life. Where they kept hitting their arms I started doing whole workouts of nothing but Back, or nothing but Chest & Abs, or nothing but Shoulders & Traps. After a while I was seeing significant results all over my body and the Office "Arm-y" guys had all quit working out due to lack of results (Not leaving time to heal between arm workouts, IMO). 

My calves are 1" bigger than my arms at the moment, and I hear that they're "supposed to be" about the same size (Who invents these things, huh?). So, I'm going to blast the f&^% out of my arms for a few months to see what happens. Also, my shoulders & traps have grown a LOT in the past six months and my arms look like they should be bigger now, to match.

Even after my arms are the same size as my calves (and they match my shoulders a little better) I may still keep a day for an arm workout. The pump feels good and the next day I'm generally crazy-sore. It feels good. Like after a hard day digging the ground, or something.

I have to say, I was suprised to be asked that question though. Don't most people have Arm Day?


----------



## Big G (Jun 15, 2007)

*6/13/07*

WEDNESDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 1:45pm
Meal 4 - 6:15pm
Meal 5 - missed it. in bed, sleeping.
Meal 6 - missed it. in bed, sleeping.

WORKOUT - None.

MEMO - What a day! I got to work to find out that the $350,000 AEP check was returned by UPS (because they were trying to deliver it to a different address than we had written on the envelope!) and we were liable for a $35,000 late fee!! Holy cow! That's more than enough to get me fired, even if it wasn't my fault. 

I spent the morning discussing same w/AEP and our local rep. Eventually all fees were waived, the check was hand delivered and everything was OK, but my adrenalin levels never went down. I was slammed-slammed-slammed at work all day. Everything was due immediately. I left at 5:30pm (waaaay stressed) but should have stayed until 9pm or 10pm to get everything caught up. I got home at 6pm and by 7pm had fallen asleep on the couch. Wife got me to bed and I slept like a log until 5:00am Thursday.


----------



## Big G (Jun 15, 2007)

*6/14/07*

THURSDAY

Meal 1 - 5:15am
Meal 2 - 8:15am (after workout)
Meal 3 - 11:45am
Meal 4 - 2:45pm
Meal 5 - 6:00pm
Meal 6 - missed it. fell asleep 7pm-5am (tired!)

MORNING WORKOUT! (Shoulders):
1.(s/set w/#2) Seated Military Press (free weights) w/bar+50lb:14½F,4½F, w/bar+40lb:6F,6½F,5½F. 
2.(s/set w/#1) Forward DB raise w/20lb DBs:.10F,10F,7F, w/17½lb DBs:6F,6F.
3.Shoulder Shrug (on smith machine) w/110lb:20(too easy!), w/130lb:20, w/150lb:20, w/160lb:20, w/170lb(1st time):13F. 4.(s/set w/#5)Rear delt machine (near "reverse fly" machine) - w/100lb:15,12F,8F,10½F (incl some partial reps. Only 4sets - running short on time).
5.(s/set w/#4)Lateral Raise w/17½lb:10F,7F,5F,6F. NOTE; Raised arms upwards past shoulders, near upright, to involve traps. Left arm kept failing. All sets failed at more reps than last week. WTG! 
6.Upwards row w/bar+2x5lb:15F,11F,9F,9F.(Considered "Fail" if >6-8" from chin at rep top. NOTE: Hands just wider than shoulders to avoid wrists popping). 4 sets only - out of time.

WORKOUT NOTE: I forgot to add **WORKOUT** into my food log (after meal 1), but I did it, honest!  I just couldn't be bothered to delete all my food to add it in after I realized I'd missed it. 

MEMO: I woke up so early today (after falling asleep yesterday at 7pm) that I decided to fit a workout in before work. Loaded with Animal Pump, M-Pack, Flex and Pak I hit the gym at 7am! ) I am man. Hear me roar (quietly of course, becuase it's early and I don't want to wake everyone up!)  Anyway... it was a wierd day for food timing becuase I was up so early. Plus, I fell asleep again at 7pm, missing meal 6 and the (garage) leg workout I had planned.


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*Update*

It's 7/1 now and I've been a bad boy about keeping this updated. All the data is still in FitDay.com  All I need to do is copy and paste it here. I'm adding 6/15-6/30 notes now and making a little promise to myself to copy this data over more regularly. All comments are welcome, always.


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/15/07*

FRIDAY

TANITA says - Weight:

OLD SCALE says 161lb which is the lowest weight I've ever had on that scale. How can I still be losing when I'm eating around 3,200cal daily!? Clearly it's time to add more food! All meals are changing to 600cal+ effective immediately. Cal intake will be 3,600+ from now onwards.

Meal 1 - 6:00am (fell asleep yesterday @ 7pm. up early)
Meal 2 - 9:00am
Meal 3 - 1:45pm (late. after workout)
Meal 4 - 4:45pm
Meal 5 - fell asleep after work. up early. tired.
Meal 6 - fell asleep after work. up early. tired.

WORKOUT (Legs - Aaargh!):
1.Smith Machine Squats w/bar+70lb:20, w/bar+80lb:20, w/bar+90lb:7F.
2.Leg Press Machine w/90lb:20, w/110lb:20, w/140lb:12½F (True fail. No quitting here. I honestly couldn't get it back up. Despite my best effort the weight just buckled my legs and came back down, bottomed out, semi-squashing me!).
2.Rotary Calf Machine Press - w/250lb:20, w/290lb:18F(burn!),16F,15F,14F.
3.Hamstring Curl w/90lb:20, w/110lb:10F(last rep ½way up),10F(last rep ¼way up). 3 SETS ONLY. OUT OF TIME.


WORKOUT MEMO: 

1.QUADS: Prior to going camping I did 5 sets of squats w/last 3 sets at bar+90lb (It was awful, but I did it!). This time I got to 7 on the first set at 90lb and already felt terrible; my head ached (it reminded me of the head pain I had when in renal-failure - scary shit! - but surely I can't be dehydrated this time), my legs were shaking, my stomach was churning and I honestly felt like I could throw up! I switched to Leg Press for three more sets so that I could sit down while still working my quads. After the leg press my knees were buckling so badly I could barely walk to the rotary calf machine. 

2.CALVES: Prior to camping I did my last set at 390lb. This time I did it with my knees locked straight and 290lb was giving a great burn. I think I must've been using my quads (at least a little bit) to help my calves out last time. Anyway... 290lb worked just fine, so I'll stick to that for next time too.

3.HAMSTRINGS: 90lb felt too easy so I switched it up to 110lb. This actually felt a bit too hard, but I battled it anyway. Next time, maybe, try adding the small round weights (5lb?) to increase the 90lb to 100lb and see if I can get closer to 15reps each set. Also, try drinking less water. While laying face down I was burping up nasty vitamin/creatine-tasting crap and re-swallowing! Urgh!


SUMMARY:
I don't enjoy my current leg workouts at all! There has to be some way to make them fun! After my leg workouts I can barely walk, I'm weak, I feel ill and I can barly make it down the stairs and back to the changing rooms, let alone walk back to the office! Maybe I should do half as many sets and do legs twice a week instead. Maybe I should go for bigger weight and less reps. I don't know. But pushing my legs to breaking point every time is certainly no damned fun. I do it anyway, but still... there has to be a better way (doesn't there!?)


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/16/07*

SATURDAY

Meal 1 - 10:30am
Meal 2 - 2:00pm
Meal 3 - 6:00pm
Meal 4 - 9:30pm
Meal 5 - beer! doh!
Meal 6 - 4:15am

NOTE Re:LEGS - Legs are fucked! Quads and glutes are both fried. It hurts to stand up and it hurts to sit down! Who knew the toilet bowl could be so uncomfortable!? Yesterday I honestly thought there was a chance that there would be minimal pain today but no such luck! Legs are completely fried. I can barely walk. 

NOTES Re:SHED - Finished framing and covering shed in underlay/plywood. All windows are installed and I even started on the facia boards (wood trim for around windows and door). Looking good. Need to cover all nail & screw holes tomorrow, then sand smooth. i.e. Getting there!


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/17/07*

SUNDAY

Meal 1 - 8:00am
Meal 2 - beer! stupid, but legs r dead & i'm shed bldg.
Meal 3 - 1:00pm
Meal 4 - 5:00pm
Meal 5 - 9:00pm
Meal 6 - missed it. in bed. sleeping.

NOTE Re:LEGS - Legs are too fucked to walk! Calves have completely seized up and I can barely move my feet! WTF happened on Friday!?

NOTE Re: SHED - Worked on wood facia boards 10am-4:30pm (while hobbling around on v.painful legs!). Ripped fancy detail into all custom-made window/door frames (prior to install). Layered three pieces of wood to create extremely detailed window/door frames, plus added wooden scroll-work to door. All screw & nail holes were filled with wood filler and sanded smooth (should now be invisible after painting). V.happy w/progress. Looking sharp! Can't wait to paint and install vinyl siding. It'll look like a mini Mary Poppins house when I'm done!


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/18/07*

MONDAY

Meal 1 - 8:00am
Meal 2 - 11:00am
Meal 3 - 1:30pm (hungry already)
Meal 4 - 5:35pm
Meal 5 - 8:30pm
Meal 6 - 12:00pm

NOTE Re: Food. Away from PC all day (couldn't go upstairs!) so guestimated food. Ended-up 300cal over, but it was all good clean food w/plenty of water.

NOTE Re:LEGS - Called off work today. Legs are too fucked to walk! Calves have completely seized up and I can barely move my feet! WTF happened on Friday!?

READING - Read Nutrient Timing (cover to cover) today while resting in LA-Z Boy with legs fucked. Learned about minimizing muscle damage and improving recovery time by drinking protein/carb drink during and after workout. Will implement new info with next workout (If I can find a suitable PWO drink - or ingredients to make my own).


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/19/07*

TUESDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:45am
Meal 3 - 2:00pm
Meal 4 - 5:00pm
Meal 5 - missed it. slept 6:30pm-7am!!
Meal 6 - missed it. slept 6:30pm-7am!!

MEMO: In an all day training meeting today. Managed to eat some PB sandwiches with some protein shake during the meeting (and avoided ghastly white bread / lunch meat food offered at lunchtime). Skipped 5:00pm dinner w/co-workers at Champps (fried crap!) and went home (v.tired) for a short nap. Woke at 7am next morning! Must've been exhausted!

WORKOUT: None. Planned to do chest but head was overloaded by end of 8hours training. Went home to paint shed, but fell asleep and woke up tomorrow!

NOTE Re: LEGS - Legs are STILL fucked from Friday's workout. Calves are very sore and although I'm walking, I'm moving slowly and still groan from the pain of going up and down stairs.


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/20/07*

WEDNESDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am (while in all-day training mtg)
Meal 3 - 2:25pm  (after "all-day training" mtg ended)
Meal 4 - 6:00pm
Meal 5 - 10:00pm
Meal 6 - 12:45am

NOTE: Wife landed new job today. Cancelled workout plans (at her request) to hang out together & celebrate. Spoke to Trav re: workout plans for weekend. We'll do (i) Chest & (ii) Shoulders (by ourselves, on Thurs & Fri) then do (i) Back and (ii) Arms (together, on Sat & Sun) this weekend (like two weekends ago).


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/21/07*

THURSDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 11:30am (late. busy at work. time flew)
Meal 3 - 2:20pm (PWO shake, per Nutrient-Timing book)
Meal 4 - 5:10pm (1.25srvng = last of protein at work)
Meal 5 - 
Meal 6 - 

LUNCHTIME WORKOUT (Chest & Abs, 1:17pm-1:57pm):
1.(s/set w/#2) Incline BB Press w/bar+50lb:15,14½F,11F,9F,10F (worse than last workout.WTF?) 
2.(s/set w/#1) Leg Raises w/hip push-up (NOT Knee Raises):20,20,20,20,20.
3.(s/set w/#4) Decline DB Press - w/50lb:15,9F,8½F,8F,7F. 
4.(s/set w/#3) Decline sit-ups (w/crunch on top):20,20,20,20,20.

OUT OF TIME before I could get to...
5.Fly Press (laying flat) w/30lb (per last workout).

PWO WEIGHT: 167.5lb.

WORKOUT MEMO: I forgot to take last week's workout notes with me so I had to do it from memory. I didn't do badly, but I only did sets of 20 for lower & upper abs (instead of 25 per usual - I just forgot!). Incline BB results were a little worse than last WO, but Decline DB presses were a little better than last WO.

PWO MEAL NOTES: 
After completely fucking my legs up last Friday I read Nutrient Timing (cover to cover) while imobilized in my LA-Z-Boy over the weekend. It talked a lot about minimizing damage during WO and reducing recovery times PWO. Recommendations included a carb/protein drink during and immmdiately after WO. I skipped the white bread & tuna PWO today and bought CytoGainer (Approx $20) instead. It's 98% lactose free and has 54g protein, 79g carbs (6g sugar), 3g creatine, 2g glutamine with no fructose, sucrose or aspartame. It says it's a unique combination of branching & long linear chain maltodextrins (which were mentioned in Nutrient Timing) and contains 100% whey protein sources (concentrate) with "partially digested whey peptides" (partially digested!? eww!). Anyway... It sounds like a good match to what Nutrient Timing recommended (as far as I know!). It tasted crazy sweet to me, but then I haven't had anything sweeter than an apple in 7 months (at least). 

AFTER WORK: 2hrs priming/sealing wood trim on shed. All that's left now is paint, siding and shingles. Woohoo!


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/22/07*

FRIDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 11:45am (late. v.busy at work).
Meal 3 - 2:15pm (580cal PWO shake)
Meal 4 - 5:15pm
Meal 5 - 8:30pm
Meal 6 - 11:30pm

WORKOUT NOTES (Shoulders & Traps):
1.(s/set w/#2) Seated Military Press (free weights) w/bar+50lb:15F,5½F, w/bar+40lb:9F,5F,3½F. 
2.(s/set w/#1) Forward DB raise w/20lb DBs:9F,6½F, w/17½lb DBs:7F,7F,5F.
3.Shoulder Shrug (on smith machine) w/130lb:20, w/140lb:20, w/150lb:20, w/160lb:15F, w/170lb:11F. 
4.(s/set w/#5)Rear delt machine (near "reverse fly" machine) - w/100lb:15,15,11F,10½F (Only 4sets - running short on time).
5.(s/set w/#4)Lateral Raise w/17½lb:10F,8F,5F,3½F. NOTE; Raised arms upwards past shoulders, near upright, to involve traps. Left arm kept failing. 
6.Upwards row w/bar+2x5lb:12F,9F,9F,7F.(Considered "Fail" if >6-8" from chin at rep top. NOTE: Hands just wider than shoulders to avoid wrists popping). 4 sets only - out of time. Less reps than last week, but did smith shrugs differently this week (usually start at 110lb, but this week I went straight on to 130lb - Seems to have affected #6 & #5 reps. Oh well... It was still a good pump! 

WORKOUT NOTES (FOR NEXT TIME): 
Re:#2 
- Go back to 15lb DBs and see if you can hit 15 reps. 20lb is too heavy for good workout. Weights are going up OK but they just fall back down. Even 17½lb (after the 20lb reps) seems too heavy. It'd be better to get a decent amount of good-quality light-weight reps in rather than only a few heavy reps with some of them utilizing momentum!
Re:#4 
- Start on 110lb. 100lb was a little too easy. Run the rack down to 100lb (or even 90lb) after sets 1&2 if needed.

AFTER WORK: 2hrs painting wood trim on shed. All that's left now is siding and shingles (and I can finish that w/Travis over the weekend). Woohoo! Almost finished.


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/23/07*

SATURDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 2:00pm +beerbeerbeerX12!! WTF!? 
Meal 4 - 8:00pm
Meal 5 - 11:30pm
Meal 6 - 12:30pm treat.

NOTE: What can I say? I got up. Trav was here. We tidied the house w/wife for a couple of hours (camping stuff into basement) and headed outside to work on the shed. We took the (very) nearby fence down, installed the siding, rebuilt the fence, installed ½ the siding on the front of the shed AND KILLED 12 BEERS EACH WHILE WE DID IT!  

Why do I do this shit to myself? I'm fine with the whole program all week, it seems, then the weekend arrives. If Travis comes over to help with a construction project too, it's ON! Why is that? I completely abandon my previous goals in exchange for that old, familar, fuzzy numbness from a string of cold beers in the heat of the sun? 

I'm going to get this diet cleaner. Watch this space. I'm  changing my ways!


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/24/07*

SUNDAY

Meal 1 - 9:15am
Meal 2 - 1:30am (setup tents for party)
Meal 3 - 5:00pm (small party w/friends. ate like a horse!)
Meal 4 - 7:00pm (eating again, like it's thanksgiving!)
Meal 5 - missed it. stuffed!
Meal 6 - sleeping!

Ended pig-out day with 3beer while playing poker. Not the best day for body-building but it was fun.


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/25/07*

MONDAY

Meal 1 - 8:15am (RH killed eggs. Made more & ate driving).
Meal 2 - 11:15pm
Meal 3 - 3:45pm (Late. Dental surgery. Ouch!)
Meal 4 - 6:45pm
Meal 5 - 9:45pm
Meal 6 - 12:20am

NOTES: Wisdom teeth extraction (2mo ago) left a bone spur in one of the holes. Today he reopened the extraction site and used a file to file my jawbone bone-spur off! Urgh! It was awful! Acetaminaphin (Hydrocodone a.k.a Vicadin) painkiller left me groggy, sleepy and stupid. Left work 1hr early (feeling crappy). Workout cancelled. Chilled in my LA-Z-Boy, popped pain-pills and read Extreme Muscle Enhancement instead.


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/26/07*

TUESDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:45am
Meal 3 - 1:30pm
Meal 4 - 4:15pm
Meal 5 - 7:15pm (PWO Shake)
Meal 6 - 9:30pm
Meal 7 - 12:00pm

NOTE: Sore from oral surgery yesterday, but not too bad. Didn't take any hydrocodone today because they just make me too numb/sleepy.

WORKOUT (Back & Obliques - Start 6:10pm):
1.Wide grip pull-ups - Me-100lb:10 (warmup), Me-0lb(unassisted):7F,4½F,3½F, Me-50lb:4½F,4½F. [WTF!? This is worse than a month ago! See note below re:weight]
2.Deadlifts w/bar+70lb(warmup):15, w/bar+90lb:15, w/bar+110lb:15(hands hurt), w/bar+130lb:12F, w/bar+140lb(heaviest ever):9F (Excellent! 130lb maxed at 10reps last time. Lower back & hand-grip both definitely stronger than ever). 
3.Straight-armed Lat Pulldown (on adjustable cable Xover w/long bar) - w/110lb:14½F,10F,8½F,7½F,7F (Big improvement. All sets w/more reps than ever).
4.Seated row w/120lb:10F, w/110lb:10F, w/100lb:15,9F,9F. (I couldn't find the handle I usually use. It felt weird using a different kind. Comment from last WO recommended increasing weight above 100lb, but with different/wider handle it just didn't feel right. 100lb was better).
5.Oblique Raises;R25,L25,R25,L25,R25,L25.

Skipped #6 (already been there 1¼hours!).
6.Close-grip Lat Pulldown (on machine) w/100lb:none.
End 7:20pm 

NOTES: I don't know why, but I've gained 7-10lb in the past two or three weeks. The gym scale said 175.5lb after WO which is my highest weight in several months (It was 168.5 just last week, I think). My old bathroom scale says 170lb whereas it was 161lb a couple of weeks ago. My pants still fit well, and my abs still show, so I don't know what's going on, but it certainly knocked a few reps off my pull-ups! Why would I balloon up like this? I haven't changed anything in particular.

WORKOUT NOTES: OK workout, but not the best pump ever. The gym was so busy I had to sit and wait for the lat pulldown and row machine. Plus, the deadlift spot was occupied so I had to pinch a bar from an incline BB set-up and do my deadlifts in the middle of the floor. Not bad, but it wasted time. Need more intensity next time.

PWO NOTES: Next day my back was only a little bit sore. Could be the PWO shake I'm drinking nowadays helping recovery, or it could just've been a whimpy workout. I lifted more weght than ever before, and did more reps too (mostly, anyway). I sweat pretty good, but waiting for machines to become available took some of the intensity out of it. 

NEXT TIME: Start deadlifts at Bar+90lb, then go 110lb, 130lb, 140lb and finish up with bar+150lb(i.e. 195lb). I think I could do it (it'd certainly help improve my wrist grip anyway, which is often a problem in the last couple sets of deadlifts and heavy BB shoulder shrugs).


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/27/07*

WEDNESDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:20am
Meal 3 - 1:50pm (PWO shake)
Meal 4 - 3:50pm
Meal 5 - 7:00pm
Meal 6 - 10:30pm

WORKOUT (Arms):
1.(s/set w/#2) Dips (unassisted) - 14F,8F,5F,4½F,3½F.(10reps w/rope-pulldown w/100lb for warmup).
2.(s/set w/#1) BB bicep curl - w/60lbBB:14F,8F,5F,4½F,5½F.
3.(s/set w/#4) Wrist DB curls (palm up, both hands w/DB) - w/30lb:15,11F,11F,8F,9½F.
4.(s/set w/#3)Wrist DB curls (palm down, arms @90º, both hands w/DB) - w/15lb:15,14½F,12F,11F,10F.
5.(s/set w/#6)Alternating DB curls R,L,R,L... (supinating wrist) w/25lb:24F,14F,14F,9F,8F.
6.(s/set w/#5)Skull Crushers - w/20lb:15,12F,9½F,6½F,4½F.

WORKOUT NOTE: Nice workout. Good arm pump. No stopping for breaks. Sweat like a pig! Too weak to pull T-shirt off at the end! Some sets higher than last week. Some slightly less. Overall improvement though (I think). I forgot to take last week's workout notes with me so I did it from memory, mostly pushing to failure each time. Weights s/b good for next time. Plenty of resistance at these weights.

WEIGHT (after WO, shower, pee & 2x12oz PWO shakes): 171.1lb (Down 4½lb from yesterday! But, yesterday's reading was disturbingly high. Still up 3-4lb on a few weeks ago. Hopefully a LBM gain!).


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/28/07*

THURSDAY

Meal 1 - 7:45am
Meal 2 - 11:00am
Meal 3 - 2:00pm (PWO shake)
Meal 4 - 5:15pm
Meal 5 - 8:25pm (worked late. met w/wife, got home 8:15)
Meal 6 - 11:15pm
Meal 7 - 1:30am (whey shake. up late updating this!)

WORKOUT (Legs... And, for once, not so bad. See below.):
1.Smith Machine Squats w/bar+70lb:20, w/bar+80lb:20, w/bar+90lb:10, w/bar+100lb(heaviest ever):10. [I am MAN. Hear me ROAR!!  Wa-a-a-ayyy better than ever - see notes below].
2.Leg Press Machine w/90lb:20, w/110lb:20, w/140lb:15. 2.Rotary Calf Machine Press - w/250lb:20, w/290lb:18F(burn!),13F(machine catching on something. Did 16F last week),15F,14F(machine fixed itself - same reps as last week. Don't want to go further. Couldn't walk for three days last time!).
3.Hamstring Curl w/90lb:20, w/110lb:10F(last rep ½way up),10F(last rep ¼way up). 3 SETS ONLY. OUT OF TIME.

WORKOUT NOTES: 
Last week (actually Fri' 6/15) my legs were so fucked after this same workout that I had to call-off work on Monday because I still couldn't walk! While laying around the house (crippled!) I read Nutrient Timing (see 6/15-6/18 log). It took the author 300 pages to basically recommend a high-carb protein shake immediate after workout (to spike insulin and improve recovery speed). I ate white bread and tuna after the 6/15 workout and then drank 6 beers 6or7 hours later (Probably not too smart!). This week I wanted to see if my legs would be equally as fucked if I did the same workout, with 580cal of CytoGainer (79g complex carbs - only 6g sugar - and 54g protein) afterwards (And no beer. Duh!). 

Another interesting thing I learned (just last night, reading Extreme Muscle Enhancement) is that I should be careful with my water intake before and during a workout that involves bending at the waste (deadlifts, *squats*, etc...) becuase it squashes the abdomen and can cause nausea. I'm ALWAYS nausious after doing squats, but then I always drink a lot of water. Since my kidneys failed due to dehydration (about 3mo ago) I've been just paranoid about that. 

This week was THE GREATEST LEG WORKOUT EVER!!! No nausea (that REALLY helps!) plus I was stronger than ever. I stuck, pretty much, to the same weights and reps as last time except I did 10 squats at 90lb+bar (after 20w/70lb+bar & 20more w/80lb+bar) and still felt fine (I failed on 7 last time). So... I added more weight!!  I knocked out 10more reps with 100lb+bar (my best so far) and still felt fine. I didn't want to completely fuck myself up (like last time) so I stopped there and went on to do the same reps/weight as last time on the leg press, rotary calf and leg-bend (for glutes). 

I walked to the changing room, still kind-of wobbly (knees buckling), but after chugging that 580cal shake and taking a shower I managed to walk back to my office without too much problem. As of 6pm (the time now) I'm feeling confident that tomorrow will be much better than 6/16-6/18! And, like I said, I did more weight and more reps at squats than on 6/15. 

For the first time ever, I'm going to say "that leg workout ROCKED!", instead of "that leg workout SUCKED!" The lack of nausea definitely helped the most. I always hated feeling like I was about to barf while my legs are shaking and I'm trying to stand up with all that weight on my shoulders. 

Note to self:
NEXT TIME - Try some free-weight squats. Maybe do the 70lb reps with free weights, then continue on the smith machine. Maybe just try some 60lb+bar squats to be extra careful. Maybe just use the damn bar! Whatever! Just try it!

WEIGHT - after workout, pee, shower & 2x12oz shakes = 174lb (Up 3lb on yesterday lunch, but down 1½lb compared to Tuesday after work. WTF!? How am I supposed to know if I'm growing with the fucking scale going waaaay up and waaaay down all the freaking time!? Whatever. The mirror doesn't lie. If you ask me I've gained a little body fat (I'm not too worried about that - I'm still ripped) but I've also gained a shit-load of muscle. My jeans catch on my calves when I pull them off nowadays. Plus, I have upper leg definition now.


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/29/07*

FRIDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:45am (damn! forgot shake. drank it 11:45am)
Meal 3 - 1:55pm (Oops! dropped 1/3rd pc toast w/PB)
Meal 4 - missed it. drinking. (
Meal 5 - 10:00pm (small meal. couldn't eat).
Meal 6 - missed it. passed out!

NOTE: Here we go again!  At 4:30pm the office closed early and the boss opened half a dozen bottles of wine (left over from a charity function) for the staff to share. I joined them for a glass of wine, that soon turned into 3 glasses. Afterwards we relocated to a nearby bar to smoke some cigars. 3 beers flowed down. I munched on a chicken-breast snadwich, but didn't feel hungry and only ate a little bit of it. I went home at about 10pm and just passed out in my LA-Z Boy. Stupid.


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*6/30/07*

SATURDAY

Meal 1 - 8:45am
Meal 2 - 12:00pm
Meal 3 - 3:30pm (slept 12:30-3:00pm)
Meal 4 - 8:15pm (slept 4:00pm-8:00pm)
Meal 5 - 11:30pm
Meal 6 - 3:15am

NOTE: Woke up today with a horrible head-ache. I guess beer & red wine (see yesterday's notes) is a deadly concoction! I got up at 8am, made 4pc toast w/PB & eggs, but couldn't eat two of the slices of toast. I drove to work with wife (to pickup my truck which I'd left at work yesterday after drinking). I did a quick grocery shop (dog food & detergent) and went home to eat. After that I fell asleep and woke up at 3pm. I ate again, still felt crappy, so went back to bed again, waking up again at 8pm. i.e. Slept all day!  Damn alcohol, fucking up my weekend. I wanted to do the last wall of siding on the shed today, and instead I'm sleeping off a hangover.


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*Your thoughts.*

I wanted to add that I'm more than open for comments. I'm a complete lightweight compared to many of you on this board. I have no doubt that you are all a wealth of information compared to my measly 8months of progress. 

I may have been a bit snotty in a few of my posts on here. And if I've trodden on anyone's toes, I apologise. Sometimes I can be a bit of an asshole I think. I don't mean to be. I was using this board in a kind-of chaotic way sometimes, just spouting any ol' crap, like it didn't matter. But I've since met some really nice, caring people on here and wanted to say a quick "Sorry!" if I've been a bit dick-ish to any of you that happen to be reading this.

I'm a nice, easy-going guy by nature. Honest. I don't normally bark or bite.

With that said, I'm competely done losing body fat. I dropped from 194lb to 161lb in about 4months then, since about April, it's all been about muscle growth. I'm growing too. It's cool. I like it. And my wife definitely likes it!  I weigh about 168lb now. I'm eating about 3,600cal daily and I feel big. Muscular. It's funny. I want more-bigger-faster! If you'd care to share something that might help, I'd be more than grateful.

So that's the lowdown, in a rambling, apologetic, summarized, kind-of synopsis 

I just wanna grow! Oh! And not loose sight of my abs while I grow. I love my abs. I'd never seen 'em before. Now I love 'em.


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*Your thoughts.*

I wanted to add that I'm more than open for comments. I'm a complete lightweight compared to many of you on this board. I have no doubt that you are all a wealth of information compared to my measly 8months of progress. 

I may have been a bit snotty in a few of my posts on here. And if I've trodden on anyone's toes, I apologise. Sometimes I can be a bit of an asshole I think. I don't mean to be. I was using this board in a kind-of chaotic way sometimes, just spouting any ol' crap, like it didn't matter. But I've since met some really nice, caring people on here and wanted to say a quick "Sorry!" if I've been a bit dick-ish to any of you that happen to be reading this.

I'm a nice, easy-going guy by nature. Honest. I don't normally bark or bite.

With that said, I'm competely done losing body fat. I dropped from 194lb to 161lb in about 4months then, since about April, it's all been about muscle growth. I'm growing too. It's cool. I like it. And my wife definitely likes it!  I weigh about 168lb now. I'm eating about 3,600cal daily and I feel big. Muscular. It's funny. I want more-bigger-faster! If you'd care to share something that might help, I'd be more than grateful.

So that's the lowdown, in a rambling, apologetic, summarized, kind-of synopsis 

I just wanna grow! Oh! And not loose sight of my abs while I grow. I love my abs. I'd never seen 'em before. Now I love 'em.


----------



## Big G (Jul 1, 2007)

*Your thoughts.*

I wanted to add that I'm more than open for comments. I'm a complete lightweight compared to many of you on this board. I have no doubt that you are all a wealth of information compared to my measly 8months of progress. 

I may have been a bit snotty in a few of my posts on here. And if I've trodden on anyone's toes, I apologise. Sometimes I can be a bit of an asshole I think. I don't mean to be. I was using this board in a kind-of chaotic way sometimes, just spouting any ol' crap, like it didn't matter. But I've since met some really nice, caring people on here and wanted to say a quick "Sorry!" if I've been a bit dick-ish to any of you that happen to be reading this.

I'm a nice, easy-going guy by nature. Honest. I don't normally bark or bite.

With that said, I'm competely done losing body fat. I dropped from 194lb to 161lb in about 4months then, since about April, it's all been about muscle growth. I'm growing too. It's cool. I like it. And my wife definitely likes it!  I weigh about 168lb now. I'm eating about 3,600cal daily and I feel big. Muscular. It's funny. I want more-bigger-faster! If you'd care to share something that might help, I'd be more than grateful.

So that's the lowdown, in a rambling, apologetic, summarized, kind-of synopsis 

I just wanna grow! Oh! And not loose sight of my abs while I grow. I love my abs. I'd never seen 'em before. Now I love 'em.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

I think the first thing you should do is take a look at other journals and notice how they setup their journals. Yours is very tough to read. 

Write out your entire program and I will take a look at it. For a guy who hasnt been into it very long I would use some type off upper/lower split.

Maybe something like:
Upper Vertical Plus Biceps
Lower 
Upper Horizontal Plus Triceps
Lower


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2007)

It is really hard to read your workouts.  I can't tell what the hell is going on.

Simplify them so that we can understand the program.  Like this:

Bench press
95/3 sets x 10 reps

It is a lot easier to read.  I honestly looked at this last page and I just see a whole bunch of jumble.  Be specific about what you are doing and get a plan together.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

FYI.. I disn't mean to post that "Your thoughts" post three times. I don;t even know how that happened.

Anyway... DD & Funk... Let me see what I can do. Maybe that's why no-ones offered any advice, they don't understanding what I'm writing.

When I get off work tonight I'll do some work on it. Thanks for lookin' anyway.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

I post in most journals so it is the reason I havent posted here.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Looking back, I can't believe it's not understandable. The leg workout shown above says 

_WORKOUT (Legs... And, for once, not so bad. See below.):
1.Smith Machine Squats w/bar+70lb:20, w/bar+80lb:20, w/bar+90lb:10, w/bar+100lb(heaviest ever):10. [I am MAN. Hear me ROAR!!  Wa-a-a-ayyy better than ever - see notes below].
2.Leg Press Machine w/90lb:20, w/110lb:20, w/140lb:15. 
3.Rotary Calf Machine Press - w/250lb:20, w/290lb:18F(burn!),13F(machine catching on something. Did 16F last week),15F,14F(machine fixed itself - same reps as last week. Don't want to go further. Couldn't walk for three days last time!).
4.Hamstring Curl w/90lb:20, w/110lb:10F(last rep ½way up),10F(last rep ¼way up). 3 SETS ONLY. OUT OF TIME._

Is that honestly confusing?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> Looking back, I can't believe it's not understandable. The leg workout shown above says
> 
> _WORKOUT (Legs... And, for once, not so bad. See below.):
> 1.Smith Machine Squats w/bar+70lb:20, w/bar+80lb:20, w/bar+90lb:10, w/bar+100lb(heaviest ever):10. [I am MAN. Hear me ROAR!!  Wa-a-a-ayyy better than ever - see notes below].
> ...




It just looks like a mess all bunched together.  w/250lbs....what the hell is the w/ there for?

WHy are you doing 20 reps on everything?  What is the overall program here?

what is the goal?

why is every single one of your leg exercises performed on a machine?  Get off the damn machines and start training in 3D.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

*In a nutshell...*

I do five workouts. I try to get all five in every week, but I have been known to do all five, take one rest day and start again on day 7. Or, if I miss a couple of days it may take me 8days to compete all five. Either way, this is what I've been doing for the past couple of months...

1. Chest & Abs
2. Shoulders & traps
3. Back
4. Arms
5. Legs

The exercises I've included in each workout are as follows:

Chest & Shoulders:
1.Incline BB Press (s/set w/#2) 
2.Leg Raises w/hip push-up (NOT Knee Raises) (s/set w/#1) 
3.Decline DB Press (s/set w/#4) 
4.Decline sit-ups (s/set w/#3) 
5.DB Flies.

Shoulders & Traps:
1.Seated Military BB Press (s/set w/#2) 
2.Forward DB raise (s/set w/#1) 
3.Shoulder Shrug (on smith machine)
4.Rear delt machine (s/set w/#5)
5.Lateral Raise (s/set w/#4)
6.Upwards BB row

Back & Obliques
1.Wide grip pull-ups 
2.BB Deadlifts
3.Straight-armed Lat Pulldown (on ½ of cable Xover)
4.Seated row
5.Oblique Raises;
6.Close-grip Lat Pulldown

Arms:
1.Dips (s/set w/#2) 
2.BB bicep curl (s/set w/#1) 
3.Wrist DB curls (palm up, both hands w/DB) (s/set w/#4) 
4.Wrist DB curls (palm down, arms @90º, both hands w/DB) (s/set w/#3)
5.Alternating DB curls R,L,R,L... (supinating wrist) (s/set w/#6)
6.Skull Crushers (s/set w/#5)

Legs
1.Smith Machine Squats (I plan to switch to free-weights soon. I'm just new  to all this and have been a little nervous of free-weight squats).
2.Leg Press Machine 
3.Rotary Calf Machine Press 
4.Hamstring Curl (face down, bending knee to pull my heel up to my butt).


I generally try to do five sets of each, failing almost all sets (except 1st or 2nd sets perhaps) in the 5-15 range. If I don't think I'll get at least 5reps I'll drop the weight. If I do 15 and it doesn't hurt I'll continue to 20 then increase the weight for the next set so I do fail between 5&15.

I often go to the gym at lunch, so I have to be in and out in an hour. I s/set a lot of exercises to save time and add intensity.

My legs always hurt for damned-near a whole week after my leg workout. I can't imagine doing legs twice a week (like DD said above). Also, I kind-of enjoy anihilating my back, one day, then my legs (for example) on another. I don't really want to do lats & calves one day, then quads & lower back the next (i.e. all mixed up) but I guess I will if I have to. 

Thoughts?

w/thx,
G.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> I do five workouts:
> 
> 1. Chest & Abs
> 2. Shoulders & traps
> ...



5 sets is a lot per execise for that rep range.

stop going to failure all the time.

be more specific with rep ranges and loading.

just because your legs hurt that bad, doesn't mean it is a good thing.  In fact, it is stupid as hell.  Lower the volume and train more frequently.

Ditch all wasted day.....if you are short on time, go into the gym with a plan.  Use exercises that give you the biggest bang for your buck.  Spending 45min. training arms is a waste of time.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

But it takes damned-near an hour to do two bi-cep exercises, two tri-cep exercises and two forearm exercises.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> But it takes damned-near an hour to do two bi-cep exercises, two tri-cep exercises and two forearm exercises.



Which in the long run is a waste of time. You would get more out of doing 2 back exercises, 2 chest exercises and maybe a few sets of curls.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> 5 sets is a lot per execise for that rep range. OK. I'll do 3sets then and just add some different exercises to fill the remaining time. Sound better?
> 
> stop going to failure all the time. OK, although I am really surpised to read that. What happened to increasing intensity with partial reps, forced reps, etc? That's all beyond-failure, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> But it takes damned-near an hour to do two bi-cep exercises, two tri-cep exercises and two forearm exercises.



If you are doing big compound lifts you don't need to do much if any isolation work for your arms. 
You are thinking about bodyparts instead of movements.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Wasted day to P means something like an arm day.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> If you are doing big compound lifts you don't need to do much if any isolation work for your arms.
> You are thinking about bodyparts instead of movements.



All of that shouldn't take more than 12 minutes total.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Which in the long run is a waste of time. You would get more out of doing 2 back exercises, 2 chest exercises and maybe a few sets of curls.



Geez. I *am* confused. How would my triceps and forearms be getting a good workout by not doing any triceps and forearms exercises!?


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Bench, Incline, OH press, Pushups, etc.....really hits your triceps

Pullups, Chins, Any rows, etc.....really hits your biceps

You could do a pull day and add in 3-4 sets of bicep curls at the end of it. Its not like you have to get rid of the curls all together.

Same goes for the triceps. Push day add in some tri work at the end.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Wasted day to P means something like an arm day.



OK. I'm seriously mind-boggled here.  I started doing leg-presses and my quads got bigger. I started doing bench presses and my chest got bigger. But if I do tri-cep pulldowns and wrist curls then that's a waste of time!? Why wouldn't they grow if I exercise them? They seem to be growing to me.

This is wierd. I must be missing some crucial information here. I've done a lot of reading over the past eight months. I can't believe I feel, and probably sound, like such a dumbfuck right now.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> Geez. I *am* confused. How would my triceps and forearms be getting a good workout by not doing any triceps and forearms exercises!?



You'd be working them "indirectly".  I use that term loosely.  When you do benching, for example, you require a lot from your triceps.  Don't worry too much about isolation work (curls, extensions) at first.  Just stick to the big compounds and your body will grow.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

OK. I need a list of big compounds then. 

I posted a thread a couple of days ago asking for good exercise books. There were lots of hits and lots of recommendations. I guess I just need to get on Amazon and buckle down for some major reading. 

It's disappointing to realize I've basically been mislead all this time. I distinctly remember in Arnold's encyclopedia (for example) it says your forearms are a muscle just like any other and they need to be worked out too. He lists suitable exercises afterwards. So that's what I did.

This is all a little frustrating.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

*Legs*
Squat Variants
Deadlift Variants
Good Mornings
Lunges

*Chest*
Bench
Incline
Decline
Pushups

*Shoulders*
OH Press
(Keep in mind working the chest also works the shoulders)

*Back*
Pullups/Chins
Row Variants


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> *Legs*
> Squat Variants
> Deadlift Variants
> Good Mornings
> ...



Hey, that's my workout routine (except for the OH press).


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Hey, that's my workout routine (except for the OH press).



Yeah it pretty much is.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

DD - Thx.

I've read that there is a lot of argument as to which body parts to combine. I stuck shoulders and traps together becuase I like the pump I get off it (I just feel huge afterwards). I stuck back & obliques together becuase they're all in the same kind-of area. And I stuck chest and abs together for the same kind-of reason.

I don't mind doing away with my arm day if it's just a waste of time (that still sounds pretty wierd to me... but I trust y'all so steer me right) but can we have a look at my next planned workout, for example?

Chest & Abs. (Asumming it's still OK to do these together, of course).
I've been doing Chest incline BB press as the first exercise (I hear it's better than decline for mass-bldg, so I put it first) s/set with leg raises (for extra intensity, and also to save time). Is that combo still OK?

I do decline DB press (which is also on the Big Comound list) s/set decline sit-ups (so I don't have to get off the decline bench and, again, to save some time). Is that still OK?

I do DB flies last becuase I heard it's not much of a mass-bldr, but I've had some time left after 5sets of each of above (although now I guess I'll have loads of time left because i'm only supposed to do 3sets of each instead) and I figured it was another angle to hit my chest from. 

Since the incline BB press and decline DB press are both on the Big Compund list (above) does my chest workout actually seem so bad? If so, how? And what should I do to change it?

I was planning to do Chest tonight, so any thoughts would be very very welcome.

Thanks everyone anyway for all your advice. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Hum...why not just put exercises together like this:

Upper Vertical:
Pullups
Incline presses
Chins
Dips
Curls

Legs:
Squats
Deadlift
Lunges
Good mornings or glute ham raises
Calve work

Upper Horizontal:
Bench
DB Row
Weight pushups or Decline Press
Cable row or supine row
Skull Crushers

Loading:
Wks1-2:3x12 with a 60 second ri
Wks3-4:3x6-8 with a 90 second ri
Wks5-6:3x3-5 with a full recovery ri
Wk7eload or take off


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

I guess I'm not wondering _why not_ just put exercises together like this, but _why _ put exercises together like this. When I ask people in the gym (even huge dudes) what they're working today they'll say Chest, Back or whatever. I've never had someone reply "Lats, Chest, Biceps and Triceps" as would be the case doing Pullups, Incline presses, Chins, Dips and Curls, wouldn't it?

Has the Group-By-Movement-Type (e.g. Vertical, Horizontal, etc) methodology been found to be considerably more successful for hypertrophy than a Group-By-Body-Part (e.g. Chest, Back, etc) methodology? And, if so, which rock has seemingly everyone in my gym been hiding under!? Joking (but genuinely interested).


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Think of it as movements. Your joints and muscles move one way so you train all of them in that motion. And then the next day its a totally different motion. Not to mention doing things this way is the easiest way to keep from overtraining, imo. I have done bodypart splits, but I will tell you I have never been as strong as I am now with the upper lower split. I actually do this:

Mon-Upper
Tues-Lower
Fri-Total


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Wait a minute. That's split by bodypart then, right? What happened to all the Upper Vertical and Upper Horizontal separation? Or, are you doing all of that on Monday and Friday?

Isn't this all just a matter of personal preference? Everyone seems to have a different opinion.


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


> Wait a minute. That's split by bodypart then, right? What happened to all the Upper Vertical and Upper Horizontal separation? Or, are you doing all of that on Monday and Friday?
> 
> Isn't this all just a matter of personal preference? Everyone seems to have a different opinion.



Depends on who you ask. I am a certified training, P funk is a certified trainer. And I would like to say hes one of the smartest damn guys I have ever talked to! Realize this: There are tons of big guys in this world. But to get there they may have done more damage to themselves than they shouldve. Things like muscle imbalances.....which effect posture and can actually lead to things like diseases! They put uneeded stresses on the human body that dont need to be there. A good based program of movements and not muscles in my honest opinion is the best way to go! Atleast starting out anyways until you get to learn your body.


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> A good based program of movements and not muscles in my honest opinion is the best way to go!





Double D said:


> I actually do this:
> 
> Mon-Upper
> Tues-Lower
> Fri-Total





So "Upper" would be:

Upper Vertical:
Pullups
Incline presses
Chins
Dips
Curls

AND

Upper Horizontal:
Bench
DB Row
Weight pushups or Decline Press
Cable row or supine row
Skull Crushers

?????


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

Big G said:


>



Haha....good point. Like I have said knowing your body and how it works in the best way to go. I think I may have said to much and not stayed basic enough. Sorry about that. Just ask around a bit more. I dont deny stewart's success hes a big guy and has had great success. His training is a bit suspect at times because he changes it up so much, but hes a big guy so its tough to argue it. However keep in mind just because someone is big doesnt mean they are doing everything right (I dont mean stew on this, just big guys in general).


----------



## Double D (Jul 2, 2007)

A simple upper can go like this:

Push horizontal-Bench
Pull Vertical-Pullups
Push Vertical-Dips
Pull Horizontal-DB Rows

Aux work-Biceps, triceps, etc....(normally 3 sets of X amount of reps)


----------



## Big G (Jul 2, 2007)

Double D said:


> Just ask around a bit more.



Thanks. It's all much clearer now.


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

*6/31/07*

SUNDAY

Meal 1 - 10:45am (missed eggs. added to bottom of list)
Meal 2 - 2:00pm
Snack  - 3:30pm
Meal 3 - 5:30pm
Meal 4 - 9:45pm
Meal 5 - 12:15pm
Meal 6 - sleeping.

Shed building today for approx 10hours. Almost finshed. Covered last wall with siding. Painting the door and installing shingles is all that remains. It looks awesome.


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

*7/1/07*

MONDAY

Meal 1 - 7:45am
Meal 2 - 11:00am-12:00am (busy. bite here, bite there)
Meal 3 - 3:40pm (late. time just flew by)
Meal 4 - 7:30pm (PWO shake)
Meal 5 - 9:30pm
Meal 6 - 12:30am

WORKOUT NOTES (Chest & Abs)
1.(s/set w/#2) Incline BB Press w/bar+60lb:15, w/bar+70lb:12½F,7F, w/bar+60lb:10F,9F. (waaaay better than ever!) 
2.(s/set w/#1) Leg Raises w/hip push-up (NOT Knee Raises):20,20,20,20,20.
3.(s/set w/#4) Decline DB Press - w/50lb:12½F,10F,9F,7F,6F. 
4.(s/set w/#3) Decline sit-ups (w/crunch on top):25,25,20F,11½F (4sets only. quads still hurt from Friday).
5.Fly Press (laying flat) w/30lb:15,10F,7½F, w/25lb:8½F,9½F.

PWO WEIGHT (after shower, sauna, pee): 172.1lb (going up!)

NOTES: Posted a whole bunch on ironmag forums today. Sought advice from familiar names. Conclusions... My workouts suck. I have no idea what I'm doing. And everything needs changed! Doh!

Went home and read Extreme Muscle Enhancement's ChapterII (Training). Learned going to failure all the time is dumb... As an ecto/endomorph(80/20) I should stay away from cardio (QUOTE: "Cardio is a bad idea for an ectomorph with weak legs that wants to build body mass"), plus...

Reps s/b in 6-8 range (no failing & no burn! so it says!).
Sets s/b 5-8 per body part
Recovery s/b 3-5 days

NOTE "s/b" = Should Be.

Additionally, there should be NO PAUSES or stalling at the top of the movement (unless it's to squeeze/contract). The sets s/b getting heavier with decreasing reps (or not). I should "keep the pace steady & go for broke on the last set"

Also, regarding reps:
Lrg body parts (e.g. Chest, Shoulders & Ham Strings) respond well to sets as low as 6.
Small body parts (Triceps, Biceps, Traps) respond well to sets comprised of around 8 reps.
Complex body parts (Back, Quads) like sets of approx 10reps.
Dense body parts (abs, calves) do best with 15 or more reps.

Emailed feedback, posts on this journal, posts from other threads and feedback from private messages (on ironmag forum) confirmed much of this. EVERYTHING I do needs revised. 

Back to the drawing board! So much to learn! Still... hypertrophy is worth it!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 3, 2007)

G, Im not here to give you advice - cos i don't know squat - but don't be hard on yourself! You're doing really well. You said yourself you used to be skinny and now your packing on the muscle plus lowering your BF%. And that doesn't happen without major effort!

The main thing is to make sure you're covering all your bases in terms of training. Listen to what everyone has to say and take it all into consideration. Putting on muscle in the safest and most balanced way is everyone's priority on this board - no-one wants to find out what they've been doing is going to cause them an injury!

You made it here at the end of the day - and that's all that matters! (And finishing the shed, of course  )


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> You made it here at the end of the day - and that's all that matters! (And finishing the shed, of course  )



_And finishing the shed, of course_  

Hey, Sam! Nice to hear from you again. Thanks for stopping by! 

I'm quite literally all-ears at the moment. I don't feel too bad about clearly being so uneducated about all this. I never knew jack about squat before. Hell, I'd never even seen inside a gym until December last year and I just look f*&^in' incredible compared to then. Traps, lats, chest, biceps, legs... everything... has changed. I'm ripped and I've grown so much I feel weird in my own skin. It's a significant difference. I love it.

Yesterday my wife peered over my shoulder while I was looking at a few of the pictures in the middle of Extreme Muscle Enhancement (my latest read) and she was getting all grossed out looking at some of their legs. When I went to bed that night she started going "Eeewww!" and "Uurrggh!" looking at my legs. It caused me to take a moment and look for myself. I have veins everywhere. Thick ones, rolling like mountain rivers all over my legs. They've grown so much, it's crazy. There's all kinds of definition there now. Plus, my jeans are hard to pull off these days becuase my calves have grown so much!  

I clearly have a lot yet to learn. I definitely want to revise my workouts so that I'm gettng the most out of all this effort. Hopefully P-Funk, Double D, Witch and others will steer me right. Some of the info I get seems to conflict. Like last night, Extreme Muscle Enhancement says _No Cardio For Ectomorphs _but today I got a private message (from one of the ol' boys on this site) that tells me run 3 times a week. Big difference! IMO I'm not convinced that running 3x wk is a good idea for me. I lost 4lb in May eating 3,200cal daily with no cadio. I upped it to 3,600-4,000 (depending on how long the day is) in June (again w/no cardio) and finally saw a few pounds growth. If I start burning 300-600cal on a treadmill 3x week I'm not sure iot will help growth. Maybe with a lot more food it would, but then my legs are often sore from workouts and I think, if they're sore, they should be rested.

I guess, in the end, it alls come down to the old addage... Every day, in every way, I am getting better and better.

How've you been?


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 3, 2007)

You simply are going to get different advice from everyone you talk to.  What I would do with that, is to take the bits and pieces of all the info people give you that APPEALS to you and your goals, and put something together on your own.

You really don't want to follow a workout split that someone writes up for you here (unless you specifically ask for one that addresses your goals) cause that split might not be in your best interests.

None of the info is bad info, there is just too much info and it is very easy to get lost in it, so to speak.

Decide what YOU want to do, and figure out the best way to get there based on all the info people have given you.  I won't even give you a split or a sample because that would just be my opinion, and it might not be what you want.

Look at what you wrote about your rep ranges for your bodyparts that you feel works for you.  Start with that and build your program around that.  I will tell you that I think you should work out as frequently as possible, while still allowing some recovery time.  Training a bodypart once per week will work, but there are more efficient ways to get from A to B.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 3, 2007)

By the sounds of things, you're doing great! When you stop putting on slabs of muscle, thats when you start looking for other options!

I agree with you that adding cardio to your program probably won't do you any favours. You sound as if its difficult enough to eat enough calories at the moment without the added stress of cardio. Plus your a busy guy - when would you fit it in, and would your weights sessions suffer because of it? Maybe you will add it in in the future, for the sake of your health, but thats for you to decide.

Im very well, thank you! Taking a couple of weeks off rowing, just enjoying my sessions and trying to keep the fat off! I can't wait till i start bulking in September - im hoping i'll start shifting crazy weights (for a girl, obviously!).

Im feeling an affinity with your shed - as if i've followed its progress as you've built it! I hope your going to post a pic of it once its done?


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Im feeling an affinity with your shed - as if i've followed its progress as you've built it! I hope your going to post a pic of it once its done?



DEFINITELY! It's looking so good already that I was actually thinking of 
doing that last weekend, but I haven't airbrushed the front door yet. I use an automotive airbruish for most of my household painting (not walls, but cupboards, doors etc) becuase it lays flay and shiny like a car body, free of any brush marks and imperfections. You'll see.  

Glad you've been well. Cutting until September sounds like a pain the pah-toot! How much do you need to lose?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2007)

all I have to say is:

a) what is extreme muscle enhancement?

b) anyone who says that you should do no cardio at all is a fucking moron.  even as an ectomorph, you need to enhance work capacity.....check out the last entry in my blog.

c) it sounds like that site is riddled in bodybuilding myth.


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

Stewart20 said:


> ...take the bits and pieces of all the info people give you that APPEALS to you and your goals, and put something together on your own.
> 
> Look at what you wrote about your rep ranges for your bodyparts that you feel works for you.  Start with that and build your program around that.  I will tell you that I think you should work out as frequently as possible, while still allowing some recovery time.  Training a bodypart once per week will work, but there are more efficient ways to get from A to B.



Yeah! _More efficient from A to B_. I like the sound of that! It fits right into my goal of Bigger Faster! 

This is all new to me and it's like an adventure. I never knew I even had the self control to monitor/control my food intake like I do. If it wasn't for my annoying inner-alcoholic (inherited from yesteryear) I swear I'd be perfect! Well... not perfect-perfect... but you know.  The _have-a-beer_ voice in my head is quietening-down though. I'm gradually strangling it out! 

I'm going to carry on reading chapter II of Extreme Muscle throughout this week and print a bunch of the info that's been posted or emailed to me from this site. I'll make a new revised plan of attack and see if I can't see some crazy gains in the not to distant future.

I just still think it's awsome that I can basically just change shape at will. A little bit of learning, a little bit of work and a whole bunch of sweat and I'll be a whole new me. 

I think I'd look awesome around 200lb, plus I like that nice round number. I'm an accountant by day. Don't hold it against me!  

Anyway... Thanks again for the info. I'll get this program sorted out and repost it on here this weekend. Hopefully then any subsequent feedback will feel more like nudges in the right direction, rather than kicks in the ol' wedding tackle!  

I'm a walking dumbass right now (who'd've thunkit!?), but I'm a fast study, so _Bigger Faster _can't be toooo far away.  

Hypertrophy _will _be mine... Wah-Ha-Haa!  

Oh yeah... And THANKS for stopping by!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd like to get to 140lb. Im 147 at the moment with a few wobbly bits still to come off. Doing well though - i started off at 154lb so at least its getting there!

Good for you for reading those books - do post some stuff up, i'll be interested to read it! I wouldn't mind reading some of that info myself but i've got enough to read for my PhD, i feel like im sinking under it all!!

Take it easy!


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> all I have to say is:
> 
> a) what is extreme muscle enhancement?
> 
> ...




Geez! Why not tell me what you really think!?  lol.  

No. Seriously. I appreciate your thoughts.

Extreme Muscle Enhancement is just a book. It's by some doctor who apparently advises some of the top pros on their diet and training. In short it's just another source of information. I have to get info from somewhere! It won't be the only book I ever read and I'm not going to base my whole life on it! As soon as I turn the last page I'll be on to another, and hopefully learning more stuff. I'm just trying to learn here.  

Pretty much everything I've read thus far has been nutrition/fat-loss based, but I'm done losing body fat already. I'm hunting for bulk-related info and Extreme Muscle Enhancement just found it's way on the list. I don't know how or why. It just did. I've got more books to get (thanks, in part, to your posts on my recent Need Exercise Books! thread).

I do have a question though... If my legs hurt I'm supposed to rest them, right? How does running fit into that? My legs hurt almost all the time at the moment (although that may change once I'm done revamping my current bumblefuck workout program - I use the term "program" loosely in your presence, or course!) When my legs quit hurting and the muscles fill out again I work 'em out again. Should I be planning cardio for the day before leg day or something?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2007)

1) you need to learn to manage volume and intensity better.

2) some easy cardio following leg day helps with the recovery process.


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I'd like to get to 140lb. Im 147 at the moment with a few wobbly bits still to come off. Doing well though - i started off at 154lb so at least its getting there!
> 
> Good for you for reading those books - do post some stuff up, i'll be interested to read it! I wouldn't mind reading some of that info myself but i've got enough to read for my PhD, i feel like im sinking under it all!!
> 
> Take it easy!



Ooo! PhD. Now that's gotta be costing a pretty penny! I can't afford to look at colleges, let alone walk by, or... horror of debts... actually take a class! 

_Who said that!? Aren't there fees involved in using words like College and Class in sentences!? I should be fined! Then beaten. Until morale improves, no less! _

...

TRUE STORY... In May of 2005 my wife had a gastric bypass. She's since lost 310lb. Yup! Three hundred and ten pounds! Damned-near two of me! It's been a wild ride, and I'm very proud of her, but it left us about $20k in the hole and, even after that's paid off, we need another $20k to have all her excess skin cut off (Picture a deflated Michelin Man made of orange peel!).

On my wages I figure I'm lucky to afford eggs and whey. It'll be a good few yers before we get out of the mess we're in (although I did just get the refinanced from 24.9% to 1.9%, for a year anyway, thank God - and my anal/timely bill-paying over the past few years!), let alone save up for the skin removal surgery. 

She's 160lb now and has clear upper body muscle striations all over the place. She's thin, in a fat girl's skin. I think she'll be about 130lb when they're done. She was 469lb at her heaviest. It took us six years, three job changes and one long never-ending battle against three insurance companies to get it semi-covered. At least she isn't going to die from excess skin. She was given 1-3years to live six years ago when she had 310lb of fat hanging off her ass! She's my resident super-hero.

Anyway... If she can lose 300+ you can definitely shake off 7!!  I have a sneeky suspicion that the 33lb I lost recently was done via osmosis just sittin gbeside her.  I'm kidding, of course, but it is seriously nice to be lean.


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> 1) you need to learn to manage volume and intensity better. agreed.
> 
> 2) some easy cardio following leg day helps with the recovery process.
> Following!? BIG GIANT OUCH!! There's no way it could be "following" my current leg workout. Not last week, but the week before (for example) my calves seized up so tight (3days after my WO) that my foot wouldn't go up or down at all. I couldn't WALK, let alone RUN. Even the next day after my WO my quads hurt so badly standing up (and my glutes/hamstrings hurt so bad sitting down) I'd whimper like a dog-being-beat just trying to get on and off the toilet! I had to call off work on Monday and just sit in my LA-Z Boy all day. My revised workout program is gonna have to be a bit easier on my legs if I'm going to be doing anything "following", that's for damned sure.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 3, 2007)

Cramped, tight and overactive muscles are not good, they're _bad_. Extreme muscle soreness on a daily basis is _bad_ too.

I suggested you get back to basics. 
Well here's Rule #1: P-Funk is always right, even if he's wrong.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2007)

> Following!? BIG GIANT OUCH!! There's no way it could be "following" my current leg workout. Not last week, but the week before (for example) my calves seized up so tight (3days after my WO) that my foot wouldn't go up or down at all. I couldn't WALK, let alone RUN. Even the next day after my WO my quads hurt so badly standing up (and my glutes/hamstrings hurt so bad sitting down) I'd whimper like a dog-being-beat just trying to get on and off the toilet! I had to call off work on Monday and just sit in my LA-Z Boy all day. My revised workout program is gonna have to be a bit easier on my legs if I'm going to be doing anything "following", that's for damned sure.



Read that quote again.

a second time.

a third...

Now ask yourself....

HOW THE FUCK IS THAT HEALTHY?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Well here's Rule #1: P-Funk is always right, even if he's wrong.




Not always.  I don't like to speak in absolutes.  I don't even know if I am right, as much as i have some concrete beliefs formed by a lot of experience.  Whether that makes them right are wrong is another story.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Not always.  I don't like to speak in absolutes.  I don't even know if I am right, as much as i have some concrete beliefs formed by a lot of experience.  Whether that makes them right are wrong is another story.


That's right, big guy.


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I suggested you get back to basics.



 I'm at a X-roads and there are no signs pointing to _The Basics_! 

I'm buying books, even books written by doctors that are allegedly helping out America's Top Bodybuilding Pro's, I'm posting what I'm learning on here and I'm still getting bitched at.

I know all of you mean well, but telling me to "get back to basics" doesn't help at all. If I don't know where The Basics are, how the hell am I supposed to get _back _there!?  

I'm not stupid, I just lack education in this field. I've been doing squats for maybe six weeks! On the fourth or fifth week I did too much and really fucked my legs up. Big whoop! There's no _This Is The Basics_ sign on the smith machine at the gym! And, I know, I know, I shouldn't use the smith machine for squats, but I only just recently learned that too.

Just point me to the information I need and I'll learn. And please, no hyperlinks to stickies. I'd rather have a good book, any day.


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Read that quote again.
> 
> a second time.
> 
> ...



Read the _whole damned journal _again.

A second time.

a third...

Now ask yourself...

HOW THE FUCK IS YOUR COMMENT HELPING!??

...

Sorry. But sometimes I feel more like I'm being kicked in the balls on this site than actually directed somewhere useful/beneficial.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2007)

Big G said:


> Read the _whole damned journal _again.
> 
> A second time.
> 
> ...



the comment is making you think about what you are doing.

you are working out like that and you keep working out like that, thinking that it may be beneficial.  Now, read it and really think about it....is that healthy?


As far as things not pointing to the basics.....I am not buying that at all.

Have you read the stickies?  What about my blog?  Especially the first posts I ever made in feb.....all I did was talk about how to set up a training program.

You want something basic?

Here:

Workout A
Squat
DB bench press
cable row
DB curl

Workout 2
RDL
chin up
BB overhead press
triceps press down

Perform that 3x's a week in this fashion:

A
rest
B
rest
A
rest
rest

then week two:

B
rest
A
rest
B
rest
rest

On the inbetween days you can do cardio

For reps and sets:

make day 1- 3x5, day 2- 4x8, day 3- 2x12

So now, if we looked at it on a weekly basis:

mon
3x5; RI= 120sec
workout A

wed
4x8; RI= 60sec
workout B

fri
2x12; RI= 30sec
workout A

Week 2:

mon
3x5; RI= 120sec
workout B

wed
4x8; RI= 60sec
workout A

fri
2x12; RI= 30sec
workout B


Now we add cardio.

monday is the heavy workout (the insity day), wed is your volume workout (hypertrophy day) and fri is your easier workout (back off day).

So, we put in our interval work:

tues- cardio intervals: 60sec hard:90sec moderate to light x 30min.

thurs- moderate intensity cardio, no interval work- 45min. straight.

sat- hard interval work- 30sec work:30sec of total rest x 15-20min.



Does that help make it more basic?


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

In a way. Bare with me.

When people looked at my current workouts they said "I don't see any pattern in it... It's all over the place..." Stuff like that. And it wasn't just one person. All kinds of people said the same kind-of thing.

Some people actually emailed me specific workouts with instructions... "Do This"

To me though, this is a fish. It's nice to have a fish, but it's infinitely better to know _how to _fish.

I honestly want to know what it is that others saw when they looked at my workout. i.e. Why it sucks.

I see your suggestion above and I think "OK".  That's all. I don't know what else to think because I have no knowledge of what I'm looking for. i.e. The _why_'s behind it.

I haven't read your blog yet. I think you only recommended I do that yesterday and I just haven't got to it yet. I will. I'm reading everything and anything to make some more sense out of all of this. It IS facinating. 

Don't get me wrong. I do appreciate the help. Whether I should spend the next few weeks living off the fish you just threw me, or learning how to fish, is another matter entirely.

Am I making any sense? If not, plese tell me. I feel a little like a blind man walking at the moment.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 3, 2007)

Big G said:


> In a way. Bare with me.
> 
> When people looked at my current workouts they said "I don't see any pattern in it... It's all over the place..." Stuff like that. And it wasn't just one person. All kinds of people said the same kind-of thing.
> 
> ...



"give a man a fish and feed him for a day.  teach a man to fish and feed him for a lifetime."

When you get a chance read my blog posts from feb.  (the first ones I made).  They explain the "why's" pertaining to what I just did above.


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

Awesome! I'll definitely get right on that. Again, very much appreciated.

Will I find similar (if not more detailed) info in most of the books that recently got recommended in the _Need Exercise Books _thread that you posted in recently too?

A book is nice, especially when laying in bed.


----------



## Double D (Jul 3, 2007)

I have read extreme muscle enhancement. Prosource sells it. The book isnt very good. I agree with 20% of it. I agree with very little training. The nutrition is ok. But he thinks there really isnt a need for carbs! I say thats absurd.


----------



## Big G (Jul 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have read extreme muscle enhancement. Prosource sells it. The book isnt very good. I agree with 20% of it. I agree with very little training. The nutrition is ok. But he thinks there really isnt a need for carbs! I say thats absurd.



Yeah. Now you come to mention it, I did think the nutrition portion was a little off. I hope the training part isn't too goofy (although, from your post, it sounds like it is too).

I had a number of other books recommnded recently (on this board). Hopefully they'll be a bit more on the money. Funk's log sounds like it will make a good read too. 

I'll get there.

Thanks though DD.  Good to see you again.


----------



## Big G (Jul 5, 2007)

*7/2/07*

MONDAY

Meal 1 - 7:45am
Meal 2 - 11:00am-12:00am (busy. bite here, bite there)
Meal 3 - 3:40pm (late. time just flew by)
Meal 4 - 7:30pm (PWO shake)
Meal 5 - 9:30pm
Meal 6 - 12:30am

WORKOUT NOTES (Chest & Abs)
1.(s/set w/#2) Incline BB Press w/bar+60lb:15, w/bar+70lb:12½F,7F, w/bar+60lb:10F,9F. (waaaay better than ever!) 
2.(s/set w/#1) Leg Raises w/hip push-up (NOT Knee Raises):20,20,20,20,20.
3.(s/set w/#4) Decline DB Press - w/50lb:12½F,10F,9F,7F,6F. 
4.(s/set w/#3) Decline sit-ups (w/crunch on top):25,25,20F,11½F (4sets only. quads still hurt from Friday).
5.Fly Press (laying flat) w/30lb:15,10F,7½F, w/25lb:8½F,9½F.

PWO WEIGHT (after shower, sauna, pee): 172.1lb (going up!)

NOTES: Posted a whole bunch on ironmag forums today. Sought advice from familiar names. Conclusions... My workouts suck. I have no idea what I'm doing. And everything needs changed! Doh!

Went home and read Extreme Muscle Enhancement's ChapterII (Training). Learned going to failure all the time is dumb... As an ecto/endomorph(80/20) I should stay away from cardio (QUOTE: "Cardio is a bad idea for an ectomorph with weak legs that wants to build body mass"), plus...

Reps s/b in 6-8 range (no failing & no burn! so it says!).
Sets s/b 5-8 per body part
Recovery s/b 3-5 days

Additionally, there should be NO PAUSES or stalling at the top of the movement (unless it's to squeeze/contract). The sets s/b getting heavier with decreasing reps (or not). I should "keep the pace steady & go for broke on the last set"

Also, regarding reps:
Lrg body parts (e.g. Chest, Shoulders & Ham Strings) respond well to sets as low as 6.
Small body parts (Triceps, Biceps, Traps) respond well to sets comprised of around 8 reps.
Complex body parts (Back, Quads) like sets of approx 10reps.
Dense body parts (abs, calves) do best with 15 or more reps.

Emailed feedback, posts on this journal, posts from other threads and feedback from private messages (on ironmag forum) confirmed much of this. EVERYTHING I do needs revised. 

Back to the drawing board! So much to learn! Still... hypertrophy is worth it! 

NOTE "s/b" = Should Be.


----------



## Big G (Jul 5, 2007)

*7/3/07*

TUESDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 11:15am (2nd breakfast. Mmm!)
Meal 3 - 2:15pm
Meal 4 - 5:15pm
Meal 5 - 9:00pm (PWO Shake)
Meal 6 - 12:30pm (late. after grocery shop. weak/hungry)

WORKOUT (Shoulders & Traps)- 8-9pm:
1.Overhead BB press - w/bar+60lb:1x6, w/bar+70lb(new max):2x6, 1x4F.
2.Front DB raise - w/20lb:3x6.
3.Shoulder shrug (on smith machine) - w/bar+140lb:1x8, w/bar+160lb:1x8, w/bar+180lb(new max):1x8.
4.Bent over DB raise (rear delts) - w/20lb:3x8 (maybe a little heavy. couldn't hold all reps on top)
5.Arnold DB Press - w/40lb:2x6, 1x4F.
6.Upwards BB row - w/bar+20lb:1x8(couldn't hold at top), w/bar+10lb:2x8.
7.Rear delt machine (sitting backwards on fly machine) - w/120lb:3x6.
8.Straight-arm cable lift (proper name?) - w/60lb:2x6, 1x4F.

WORKOUT NOTES: I changed from "the norm" today. It's still all shoulders/traps (for now) but I adjusted the weight, reps & sets per Extreme Muscle Enhancement recommendations. I added more exercises so each part is hit an appropriate amount of times. I also lowered each rep v.slowly (approx 4-0-X-0, i.e. no stop on top or bottom, 4second lower, ASAP lift). New max weights obtained on shoulder shrug & bench press (pleased to be able to grip and hold 225lb for shrugs). Still nervous of v.heavy weights and I still have no idea of my 1rep max #s, but I'm getting there. There's still lots to learn, but this is good for now. Better, at least, than 5sets of 15reps, like I'd been doing.


----------



## Big G (Jul 5, 2007)

*7/4/07*

WEDNESDAY - Happy Independence Day!

Meal 1 - 9:15am
Meal 2 - 12:15pm
Meal 3 - 3:30pm
Meal 4 - 7:00pm
Meal 5 - 11:00pm
Meal 6 - missed it. sleeping.

NOTES: Day off from work. Planned to install shed's shingles & spray shed door. H.Depot didn't have shingles to match house/garage, so have to wait until tomorrow. Instead, tore siding off of garage, just in time for a monsterous thunderstorm! Worked on approx 25'x8' tringular area above the doors. Installed new ply-wood (took a while to cut, plus holding 4'x8' sheets of wood up in the air one-handed while nailing with the other hand wasn't easy either!), drip-edges, j-channel, starter strips and the first row of siding. It's gonna match the shed, all brand new lookin'.  Long day though! 10hours up and down ladders. Drank lots of water. Ate pretty well. Didn't want a beer. Much better than not wanting to want one!  It's getting easier.  

VITAMINS - I took them between meals 3 & 4. I forgot to add them to the food log so I added them last.

WORKOUT NOTES: Printed IronMag stickies tonight (re:Building a workout) and stayed up a little late reading. It was interesting stuff! Clearly I need to abandon my predominately isolation-based WO program (if you can call it a program!) and go to compound exercises with some periodization (Oooo! New word! Must be learning something!) 

New workout program yet to be determined. Got some homework to do!


----------



## Big G (Jul 6, 2007)

*7/5/07*

THURSDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 11:00am (late. time flew at work)
Meal 3 - 3:15pm (v.late. SLAMMED w/budget. no breaks) 
Meal 4 - 7:00pm (late. Shake. See MEMO below).
Meal 5 - 8:45pm
Meal 6 - 11:55pm

NOTE: Back is aching from 10hours up and down ladders yesterday (replacing garage siding & MDF underlay).

MEMO: Today sucked! Everything that could go wrong did go wrong. The budget prep' deadline moved from the 13th to the 6th (i.e. tomorrow. i.e. impossible!). Stess at work was a nightmare. Even after work things continued to suck. Wife called at 5:25pm and said she wanted to go to the gym in 5-10minutes. I took animal pump, but she wasn't available to go until 5:55pm. I met her at work but had to go back to the car to get her gym stuff. Then to GNC for a protein shaker. We finally got to the gym at about 6:45pm (I was buzzing from the animal pump) but I had no clean T-shirt. I decided to go to Macy's to get one, but got weak and hungry while walking there (Food timing was all messed up due to madness at work). I eventually abandoned the idea of working out, went back to the gym and had ½ CytoGainer shake to stop feeling so weak. I settled on a hot-tub and a sauna, then went home for an argument! 

READING: Read Extreme Muscle Enhancement for new workout program design; Upper body compound movements: BB press, incline DB press, pullovers, pullups & rows. I'm learning!


----------



## katt (Jul 6, 2007)

Gawd, dotcha just hate it when work get's in the way...


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey G!

Your wife must be an amazing lady to have come down to 160lb from 310lb. That truly is incredible! You must be so proud of her! And i've no doubt she will keep her weight under control now with you around gaining all this knowledge left right and centre!!

Yeah, doing a PhD is ok, i did it cos i couldn't get a job after finishing my Honours Degree! I do get a grant to do it though, so in terms of money, its not too bad. The grant money doesn't go far in London though - paying £600 per month for rent (whats that - $1100?) means the funds run out pretty fast!

How are you doing anyway? the shed must be nearly done by now? Do you have your new shiny program ready after reading Extreme Muscle Enhancement?


----------



## Big G (Jul 9, 2007)

Sam,

My wife _lost_ 310lb. She was 470lb in March 2005. She's 160lb now. And, yeah, she's awesome.  

I know how rent is in London. I lived there from 18-25. I was broke as could be back then and lived in shared accomodation. For a year I lived with 4 Portugese girls and a Welshman. Did you know Portugese girls can talk and listen at the same time!? Four of 'em! All at once!   Even one crappy room in that madhouse was £250/mo! 

God Bless America! 

I kicked Shed and Garage butt this weekend. I'll let my next couple of posts fill in the blanks...

And, yeah, The Program has been buzzing around my head. I've been asking questions, reading and thinking. I've been taking some notes from the stuff I've been reading and focusing on compound exercises in the workouts I've done recently. I've come to realize I don;t know what a lot of exercises are. I see 'em referenced in other people's journals but I don't know what they are! I posted a thread asking for good books recently and got a bunch of responses. Money's a bit tight right now, but I'm gonna get some more reading here soon, to try and fill in some blanks. It'd be nice if there was some kind of online reference manual for different exercise, what they're good for, the correct form etc etc. That'd be dead handy. Maybe I should post a thread and see if anyone knows of such a thing. Hmm... 

Anyway... good to hear from you again... 

onwards with the journal...


----------



## Big G (Jul 9, 2007)

*7/6/07*

FRIDAY

Meal 1 - 7:20am (nice early start)
Meal 2 - 10:20am (2nd breakfast. Mmm!)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm
Meal 4 - 4:45pm
Meal 5 - 7:15pm  (PWO Shake. Shown at base of food log.)
Meal 6 - 12:30am (home exhausted, slept 8pm-12:15am!)
Meal 7 - 3:45am (can't go back to sleep!)

WORKOUT (Legs) 60sec RIs:
1. Squats (Free weights. 1st time ever! Used Smith Machine up until now): 95lbx1x8, 115lbx1x8, 135lbx1x8, 155lbx1x8.
2. Rotary Calf Machine (4-0-X-0): 210lbx1x15, 210lbx2x10 (burning!).
3.Walking Lunges(1st time ever): w/2x25lbDBs 4x15.
4.Prone Leg Curl Machine: 70lbx1x10, 90lbx1x10, 110lbx1x10.

NOTE: Would've done more, but wife came to workout too today (1st time ever!) and we ended up fighting. She left mad. I left early. Still... Lunges and Free Weight Squats for the first time today. Pretty cool. 

MEMO Re:CALVES - Calves have developed some major striations. Deep ones. They never looked anything like they do now before. It's really noticable.


----------



## Big G (Jul 9, 2007)

*07/07/07 - Cool date! *

SATURDAY

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:00am
Meal 3 - 2:00pm
Meal 4 - 6:00pm
Meal 5 - missed it. damned beers again! 
Meal 6 - 1:45am! WTF? Where did the time go!?

VITAMINS - I forgot to add them between meal 2 & 3. I added them to the end of the day's food log instead.

NOTES: Long, hot day. Picked Travis up at 9:00am. Spent 10am-12:30am (Yup! 14hours straight) installing siding on garage (incl. 2 lights, sensor, siding-mounting back-plates, elec boxes etc...). It looks brand new. Better than brand new, I bet! It has a real real class look now, especially offset by the diamond aluminum door frames (last year's project). 

ALCOHOL - Last night I told Robin "I haven't drank anything all week and I don't want to drink this weekend either". I also told her "I don't want a beer now and I don't want to drink this weekend now either. But, just watch. A time will come when I'm just sitting round wanting a beer later this weekend." Now, that may sound like a self-fulfilling prophecy but if I hadn't have said it I doubt things would've gone much differently. It's me versus me and it's like I'm not winning, kind-of.  

Anyway... I told Travis we weren't drinking and he was fine with that. I didn't want a beer all day. Water flowed and I felt fine. After 11 hours up and down ladders, just as the sun rolled down and the hallagen lights came out, everything changed. My mind started rambling "Have a beer. Go on. Just a few...". I worked like that until approx 10pm and then just gave in. 8 beers flowed in (might've only been 6 or 7 (Trav drank more than I did, for sure) in the next few hours while we finished the siding. I should've eaten at 9 or 10pm, but just kept on working. We finally got the siding finished at about 12:30am (14½ after starting!). Long day. Slept like a log! My back got f-r-i-e-d in the sun!


----------



## Big G (Jul 9, 2007)

SUNDAY

Meal 1 - 10:30am
Meal 2 - 1:00pm
Meal 3 - 5:15pm (PWO shake)
Meal 4 - 8:00pm (at theatre/caberet.no meat/fish available)
Meal 5 - 11:00pm
Meal 6 - 12:30 (whey shake only. then bed).

NOTES: Another long and very very hot day baking in the sun. Installed shingles on shed 11am-4pm (looks awesome - matches garage & house, but it was HOT-HOT-HOT! Even the bottles of cold water we took up on the roof were hot enough to make coffee with within a couple of hours! The shingles were, like, 100º - or felt like it anyway! They were certainly too hot to hold, as were the hammers, puches, knives, level etc... It was HOT!!). 

Trav' and I worked out 4pm-5pm (Back/Pull/Compound exercises). Watched Rocky Horror Picture Show (DVD) w/2x friends (& Trav') that had never seen it before, then took them all to see it, live, at the local thetre/caberet. It was fun. $162 for everyone's tab, but got promised a free night at Funnybone Commedy Club before night was over (fair enough). All in all a very busy day but it was productive, fun and I got a workout in too. Nice!  Alcohol free, and not "jones-ing". Also good.

WORKOUT (Back/Pull/Compound exercises): 
1.WG Pullups: BWx3x6 (WG cable pulldowns:30lbx1x20 warmup)
2.Bent Over BB Rows: 45lb(bar)x1x15, 65lbx1x12, 85lbx1x8.
3.WG Straight-Arm Lat Pulldown: 30lbx3x15.
4.Cable Rows: 40lbx1x15, 50lbx1x12, 60lbx1x10, 70lbx1x8.
5.One-Arm One-Leg DB Rows: 35lbx3x8 (R&L).

WORKOUT NOTES: Nice workout. Nice to have Trav' to workout with too. 85lb BB row was a bit too heavy. 5-6 were only ½ way, but still... not too shabby. 

NOTE Re: LATS - My right lat seems bigger than my left. I've never done any right-only lat work but it just seems to have grown faster. I can't decide, when I look in the mirror, whether I can just flex my right side better, or whether the left side really is smaller. I might do some left-only straight-arm lat pulldown work in future and see if it helps.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 9, 2007)

it is pretty much impossible to be totally symetrical.  unless it is really off, i wouldn't worry so much about it.  did you have an injury?


----------



## Big G (Jul 9, 2007)

*7/9/07*

MONDAY

Meal 1 - 7:15am
Meal 2 - 10:20am
Meal 3 - 2:00pm (after cardio workout)
Meal 4 - 4:30pm
Meal 5 - 7:00pm (PWO shake)
Meal 6 - 10:00pm (late. weak. shaking)
Meal 7 - 12:30am (up late)

LUNCHTIME CARDIO: 30mins @4.3mph w/6ºincline - jog for 1½min, fast walk for 1½min (X10). Kept heart rate @140 +/-5.

AFTER-WORK WORKOUT (Upper Body Press):
1.Incline BB Press: 105lbx1x14, 105lbx1x12, 105lbx1x8 (Did 115lb last week for 15reps, but struggled today with 15@105lb. Hmm...)
2.Military BB Press: 95lbx1x8, 105lbx1x7, 115lbx1x6.
3.DB Press (flat): 50lbx1x8, 55lbx1x7, 60lb(1st time)x1x6. Kewl! 
4.Arnold DB Press (seated): 30lbx1x12, 35lbx2x6.
5.Decline situps. BWx1x15, BW +4lb ball behind head (1st time)x2x25 (actually failed second set w/ball on 22).

WORKOUT NOTES: Would've added tri-cep press or skull-crushers at the end but wife came to workout today (no fighting this time) and she was dead by #5. It was funny though. I don't know shit about female training so I'm just dragging her around with me, giving her crazy light weights and having her do the same shit as me! At one point I gave her just the barbell (no weights), she lowered it gently to her chest, slowly turned red and eventually choked out "It's crushing me!". I couldn't help but laugh. The 10lb DB presses she did made me laugh too, arms all kind-of flailing around, wobbling this way then that way trying to get those tiny little weights up. Funny shit!  Bless her. 1st day at the gym.
...

NOTES Re: _The Program_! - Printed Cowpimps How To Design (a) Workouts (b)Split Routine and (c) Full Body Program. I think I like the sound of the split routine best, but I still have some reading to do. It's gonna be mostly compound stuff though. I'm learning.  

P-FUNK: If you're reading this, I'd still like to take you up on the offer of a few minutes on the phone. I don't want to sound like a _complete dumbass _though. It'll probably be a couple of weeks until I graduate to a plain ol', every day, run-of-the-mill _dumbass_ so I'll just hold your number for a bit if that's OK. Much appreciated though. <<EDIT - Shoot! Funk's already replied to my last post while I'm typing this one. WTG!)


----------



## Big G (Jul 9, 2007)

P-funk said:


> it is pretty much impossible to be totally symetrical.  unless it is really off, i wouldn't worry so much about it.  did you have an injury?



Nope. Injury free.

I don't know if it counts as "really off". I never had lats before. OK... I'd never even _heard of_ lats until about 6 months ago ... but hey... I have them now. Not like monster lats of course, but pretty monsterish for me. I feel big.

Anyway... If you say don't worry about it I'm not gonna worry about it.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey G!

I take it back - your wife is supercalifragelisticexpealidotious!

Good work with the free squats BTW! I just put squats into my program a couple weeks ago, along with split squats, and i've got to admit they kick my arse, but i love them!

I know what you mean about the light weights you've been giving your wife and them wobbling about all over the place. Tell her its like that for a week or two until you can handle the weight, then progression is pretty quick from there. I started out with DB's cos the bar was too difficult for me to control, but now i'm able to put small plates on the bar and it's not too much of a big deal! She'll get there, i've no doubt!


----------



## Big G (Jul 10, 2007)

What _are _split squats?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 10, 2007)

They are like lunges, but without bringing your feet back together to complete the exercise. Making sure the front thigh goes to parallel or below hits those glutes good and proper!


----------



## Big G (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmm... I'd've thought that'd be more of a quad exercise. The glutes get involved on the way down, I presume?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, i feel it most in my glutes when i've gone below parallel and im on the way back up. Ouchie! Yeah, it hurts my quads too, but i really feel it in my butt and the inside of my thighs - Whoa!!


----------



## Big G (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmm... Compound exercises are really interesting in that they involve so many muscles. My new workout program is going to be compound exercise based, that's for sure.


----------



## Big G (Jul 11, 2007)

*7/10/07*

TUESDAY

Meal 1 - 7:15am
Meal 2 - 10:40am (use up last of chicken)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm
Meal 4 - 4:30pm
Meal 5 - 8:00pm (worked until 7:30pm)
Meal 6 - 11:00pm

WORKOUT - None. Planned rest day.

NOTE Re:WATER - Couldn't find gallon container this morning. Drank from little glasses at work, but can never get enough water in drinking this way. Located gallon container by end of day. Tomorrow will be back to normal (i.e. 1gal+).

NOTE Re:SLEEP - I'm definitely not sleeping enough. I typically get 5-6hours a night and I know that's not doing me any good at all. I read recently that lack of sleep is a major contributor to lack of libido becuase the body doesn't have opportunity to produce the hormones it otherwise would've. This has definitely been an issue for me in recent months. It's like something's just kind-of died inside. I just have no interest. The doc said my test' scrore was "normal" but I can tell something's different. I'm going to try and remember to keep track of how much sleep I'm getting and make an effort to get my butt in bed much earlier than I presently do. 

SLEPT: 1am-6:30am


----------



## Big G (Jul 11, 2007)

*7/11/07*

WEDNESDAY

Meal 1 - 6:45am (early. 8:00am mtg at work)
Meal 2 - 10:25am (after mtg. 2nd breakfast. Mmm!)
Meal 3 - 1:40pm (PWO Shake)
Meal 4 - 3:50pm
Meal 5 - 6:45pm
Meal 6 - 9:45pm

LUNCHTIME WORKOUT (lower):
5mins cardio 3½-5½mph w/5-10º incline (warmup) + 1-2 mins stretching Would've liked to have done more but lunch is only an hour (actually more like 1¼hr for me on gym days incl walk there and back). Anyway...

1.Squats(w/free-weights, 2nd time ever - previously on smith machine) - 115lb:1x10, 135lb:1x10, 155lb:1x10, 175lb(new max):1x10 [Could've handled more weight! Awesome!]
2.Rotary Calf Machine 4-0-X-0 - w/210lb:1x10, w/230lb:1x10, w/250lb:1x10 [no burn. felt strong!]
3.Walking Lunges (2nd time ever) w/2x25lb DBs: 3x15.
4.Prone Leg Curl - 90lb:1x10, 110lb:1x10, w/130lb(new max):1x5 [130lb was too heavy. Partial reps only. Try 120lb next time].
5.Dead Lifts - 135lb:1x10, 155lb:1x10, 175lb:1x10. Grip holding fairly well. Started slipping just a bit on last 2-3 reps w/175lb. Back was power-house strong though. 

NOTES: 1st time putting deadlifts with lower body exercises. It's definitely better like this. 

WEIGHT (after workout, pee and shake): 173.5lb. Record PWO high!

*THE PLAN​*
I'm still reading and contemplating a more well thought-out workout plan (instead of the bumblefuck collection of exercises I'd previously assembled!) . I've been doing a bunch of reading. Almost everywhere is recommending a total body approach for beginners, (I'm surely still a beginner, 8 months in) but the thought of a total body workout just doesn't excite me. No chest pump? No shoulder pump? Now come on! I've gotta have some fun!

Kinkery's IM Official FAQ took me to a miriad of excellent links including an analysis of Total Body Training Vs Splits. I really think I like the idea of a split much better. Being sore may be no idication of a good workout or hypertrophy but, I don't know.... I'd miss it. Kind-of. And, from the sounds of it, a total body routine done every couple of days isn't exactly going to leave me particularly sore.

My wife's just got home so I'm going to go and spend some time with her, but *I do have a question* (if anyone's reading along)... Is periodization necessary for optimal hypertrophy in the beginner? I mean, do I need to plan for 8x3 sets one week then 3x15 the next in order to reach more muscle fibers? Or, given that I'm relatively new to all this (8mo), but have been at it fairly seriously, am I still likely to show similar gains by sticking to particular rep ranges like I commented on on 7/1/07...

_...regarding reps:
Lrg body parts (e.g. Chest, Shoulders & Ham Strings) respond well to sets as low as 6.
Small body parts (Triceps, Biceps, Traps) respond well to sets comprised of around 8 reps.
Complex body parts (Back, Quads) like sets of approx 10reps.
Dense body parts (abs, calves) do best with 15 or more reps._

Thoughts?


Kudos goes to PFunk, Cowpimp, Kinkery, Juggernaut, Akira and Double D for their PMs over the past few days. Thanks!


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

Thats not Kinkery's official FAQ's page....its actually Witchblades.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice squats G! And deadlifts too!! Fantastic! Im glad your using the free weights - dont' they feel so good? 

I have been recommended to start periodising my workouts too, and i've been weight training for about 8 months. However, i have seen a major change in my body composition so far without any sort of periodisation at all. 

I've no doubt before the newb gains begin to tail off, you'll want to introduce some sort of periodisation into your program.


----------



## Big G (Jul 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Thats not Kinkery's official FAQ's page....its actually Witchblades.



Oops! My bad.

Anyway... Any thoughts on whether a peridization plan is necessary for optimal hypertrophy in the beginner?


----------



## Big G (Jul 12, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Nice squats G! And deadlifts too!! Fantastic! Im glad your using the free weights - dont' they feel so good?
> 
> I have been recommended to start periodising my workouts too, and i've been weight training for about 8 months. However, i have seen a major change in my body composition so far without any sort of periodisation at all.
> 
> I've no doubt before the newb gains begin to tail off, you'll want to introduce some sort of periodisation into your program.



The free weights _do _feel good. I like 'em.  And my legs feel much more resiliant than they used to too, although I'm not doing 20rep sets nowadays too though.

I'm looking to put together a workout plan for the next 10-12 weeks. Since I have only made limited use of compound exercises thus far I'm guessing that I'll continue to see gains without periodizing the plan. After this initial 12week deal maybe I'll try a periodized plan then for a few months and compare results. 

I treated myself to an 8week cycle of NHA Stack (well, actually ActivaTe & Nolvedex [AI], becuase I couldn't find Rebound, but still... same thing). Hopefully this, run alongside a nice clean diet and compound-exercise-based workout plan will pack a few pounds on. My weight is already waaaay up. I hit 161lb on the scale back in March. I'm 171½lb this morning and Tanita is reading my lowest body fat reading also. It still says 14% which I believe is still waaay off the mark, but anyway... it's still lower than it's been saying (if the reading is even worth anything).


----------



## P-funk (Jul 12, 2007)

Big G said:


> Oops! My bad.
> 
> Anyway... Any thoughts on whether a peridization plan is necessary for optimal hypertrophy in the beginner?



just do progressive overload until you no longer make progress.


----------



## Big G (Jul 13, 2007)

*7/12/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT (last night): 12:30pm-6:50am

WEIGHT (before breakfast):171.4lb

Meal 1 - 7:15am
Meal 2 - 11:30am (late. in budget mtgs all morning).
Meal 3 - 2:00 (before 2hr mtg)
Meal 4 - 4:30pm (hungry)
Meal 5 - exhausted. fell asleep 6:30pm
Meal 6 - see tomorrow's notes. woke at 1:30am

WORKOUT: None. Brain-ache from budget meetings. Too tired.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 13, 2007)

P-funk said:


> just do progressive overload until you no longer make progress.


That's my thinking exactly. I really dont think he'd benefit from advanced techniques just yet. 
Compounds and progressive overload have always worked for me and it seems that this is the predominant way to train as a new trainer.


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

I would have been starving by 11:30


----------



## Big G (Jul 15, 2007)

katt said:


> I would have been starving by 11:30



Yeah. Rough day. Fell asleep 6:30pm, exhausted. Head-frying budget meetings most of the day.


----------



## Big G (Jul 15, 2007)

*7/13/07*

FRIDAY (the 13th!)

SLEPT (last night): 6:30pm-1:20am (mtgs yesterday. fell asleep early, exhausted. wife woke me up coming to bed. couldn't go back to sleep).

WEIGHT (before breakfast): not measured.

Meal 1 - 1:30am
Meal 2 - 5:00am
Meal 3 - 7:30am
Meal 4 - 10:50am
Meal 5 - 1:50pm (cardio 12:50-1:30)
Meal 6 - 4:40pm
Meal 7 - 7:00pm (PWO shake)
Meal 8 - 9:15pm

NOTE: Spent 1:30am onwards putting on paper a plan for the next twleve weeks. It's lookin' pretty good, I think. I might just have to start a new journal especially for the occassion. This raggedy ol' journal's been knocking around since back in my embryonic days. At least nowadays I know that I don't know! But I'm learning.  

CARDIO: 1.25miles on treadmill (5.5mph / 15 minutes). I didn't break a sweat until over a mile, then at 1.2miles my left knee started hurting, like it always did.  I switched to the elliptical machine for another 15 minutes (pain free). Ran 5½-7½mph for 30minutes total. As of 4:45pm I'm limping and my knee is really sore. Why did I get back on the blasted treadmill? 

NEW: Added a ***CARDIO*** line-item to my food log. Previously recorded as a ***WORKOUT***.

WORKOUT (after wk w/wife): 
It was lame. I'm not even going to write it in here (although I did do 3sets of 6 wide-grip pullups without too much fuss. not bad. for me.). My right lat still seems way bigger to me than the left one. I wish they were the same size. I'd really be pretty V shaped then (in my little 168lb way). It's wierd. It bugs me.


----------



## Big G (Jul 15, 2007)

OK, look! I'm jumping ship. The new journal "From Beginner to Big Gainer" can be found here.


----------



## Big G (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah, fuck it. I've changed my mind. If I'm going to have a journal I may as well have one that just goes on and on and on and...

If I switch to a new one now, this one will probably get deleted in time. Surely the server doesn't remember all threads forever. After a certain period of time surely they're "archived" at best. 

So anyway... what follows is/was the first post of the new journal that I'm not actually going to be using afterall....


----------



## Big G (Jul 16, 2007)

*The Plan!*

*THE PLAN​*
I've made some decisions regarding my workout plans for the next 12weeks. After reading about total body Vs splits (Thanks to Witchblade's . - Nice work Witch!) I've decided to do a push&bis-pull&tris-legs split, as recommended (or at least _referenced_)in eitherCowPimp's Guide to  or .. I'm going to focus on compound exercises with some isolation stuff thrown in at the end of the workouts.

Now at this point, I've got to add that I don't know if it'd be more beneficial to do push/bi-pull/tri or push/tri-pull/bi. The biceps obviously pull, but Compimps guide recommended (or at least referenced) push/bi-pull/tri. I've written and rewritten the Frequency and Exercise Selection parts of this text twice already and I'm still not sure. I don't want my triceps sore from a previous workout and not be able to bench-press, but then if I do dips between incline and flat DB/BB bench presses will I be over-exhausting myself. I don't know. Comments are welcome. Either way, if it's to change, just swap the chip-ups and dips (below). And the skullcrushers and BB curls (also below). Everything else would be the same.

*Frequency*

I'd like to get more than three workouts in weekly, but obviously I'm not going to be able to get all three workouts in twice a week, otherwise 6 out of 7 days would be workout days. To compromise, I've decided to do 4workouts weekly (i.e. cycle 1.33x per week): Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday and Sat or Sun (depending on the weekend's plans).

i.e.

Week 1:
Tuesday - push&bis
Thursday - pull&tris
Friday - legs&abs
Sat/Sun - push&bis

Week 2:
Tuesday - pull&tris
Thursday - legs&abs
Friday - push&bis
Sat/Sun - pull&tris

Week 3:
Tuesday - legs&abs
Thursday - push&bis
Friday - pull&tris
Sat/Sun - legs&abs

REPEAT x4 for a total of 12weeks.


*Exercise Selection*

Reading up on the options available I've come to realize that there are a lot of execises that I either don't know or just don't know the names of. I'm going to focus on compound exercises that I've either (a) already been doing or, (b) know of, from reading or watching others. I'll read up on alternate exercises during the 12 week program so I can include some new stuff in the follwing 12 weeks (which I might periodize, linearly, strength-focused) after a week off. I'm planning a 2-3month cut after that to get more ripped than I've ever been for another shirt-off, working-on-my-house/yard, sweating-in-the-sun spring-time (with my _lovin'-the-new-G_ wife by my side). I'll have never looked/felt better!  That's the plan, anyway. And I'm pretty good about sticking to shit. We'll see how it goes. 

So here's what I'm thinking of including...

Push & Bis: (1) Incline BB Press <45º, (2) CG Chin-ups, (3) Seated Military BB Press, (4) DB Press, (5) Arnold Press, (6) Smith-machine shrugs [see NOTE1 below] (+ EZ-Bar Curls, if there's time.).

Pull & Tris: (1) Wide Grip Pullups (BW), (2) Dips, (3) Bent-over BB rows, (4) DB Pullover, (5) Cable Row, (6) DB Rear Lateral Raise, (+ Skull-Crushers, if there's time).

Legs&Abs: (1) Weighted Incline Twisting Situp, [see NOTE2 below], (2) Squats, (3) Deadlifts, (4)Dumbbell Walking Lunge, (5) Lever Lying Leg Curl, (6) Lever Seated Calf Extension (+ Weighted Incline Leg-Hip Raise if there's time).

NOTE1: I recognize that shrugs are not a "push" exercise, but I've included them with Push&Bis because (a) I don't want 7 exercises on Pull&Tris day, and (b) because I love the pump I get when I workout shoulders and traps on the same day. Like I've said before, I've got to have _some_ fun! 

NOTE2: I've got situps in front of squats becuase I've found I can't get a good ab workout if my quads are already fried. Also, since there is some quad involvement, I thought it may get the blood flowing (i.e. be a nice warmup) before doing squats. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


*Intensity & Method of Training* - Repeated Effort. 

I have yet to establish my one-rep-max (1RM) for any exercises, so I'm not able to say I'll be at 65%-85% of my 1RM (for example) on any of the exercises above. However, I will be picking a weight (or progression of weights) that puts me at or near failure on the final set. My guess is that this'll be somewhere in the 65%-85% of my 1RM range (or a progression through this range as I increase the weight from set 1 to set 3). If I'm not at or near failure by the end of the set, I'll increase the weight on the next session.


*Rest Intervals*

60sec throughtout. I'll include some periodization in the following 12 weeks. I just want to get a good base going for now. If anyone feels strongly otherwise speak now or forever hold your peace! 


*Tempo*

For most exercises I plan to execute a controlled negative and explosive positive portion to the movement. This'll probably be something like 3-0-X-½ (i.e. lower for 3sec, no pause, lift ASAP, small pause for squeeze/extra-contraction on top).


*Volume*...

... will be what it will be. I'm going to focus on good form with the weights sufficient to bring me close to, or at, failure on the final rep/s of the last set of each exercise in every session. As my strength increases, I'll add weight. Volume should increase by default.


*Duration*

Sometimes I like to work-out during my lunch-breaks, especially if I have plans for that night at home (e.g. get some painting done or fence-posts dug before it gets dark). For me to fit these work-outs into a lunch-time I've got to walk to the gym, change, workout, chug CytoGainer (or oats, whey, bananas and yogurt - haven't decided yet), shower, dress and walk back to my office in no more than an hour and 15 minutes (at the very latest!). This means I can't spend more than an hour with weights. And, ideally, I'd like to get some kind of warmup and PWO stretching in there too. Only time will tell how viable this all is. Most of the workouts will be evenings and/or weekends anyway, so it shouldn't be too much of an issue. Still though, I'd like the weight-lifting portion of the workout to be an hour or less.

*Diet*
My diet is going to be nice and clean. Nothing processed. Meals balance approx 45%carbs:35%protein:20%fat. I'll be taking in 3,600-3,800 calories daily, so it works aout as about 2g of protein per pound of me. I'm phasing the starchy carbs out at least for meal 6, but maybe meal 5 too (as long as I've got a decent amount of green veg cooked up in my fridge at all times).

You're welcome to see what I've eaten on any day over the past 9months (or so) by clicking the food-log link at the base of any of my posts.  You may find much of the same text on that page as there is in these posts, but if you scroll down you'll see it... Meal 1, Meal 2 etc.

I've had a tendency to rely on Ezekiel 4:9 bread with tuna, eggs, PB, whey or whetever while at work. It's quick and easy, the boss doesn't mind me having three very quick lunch-breaks and no-one complains about the smell of sweetpotatoes (or whatever) wafting through the office when it's not _officially_ lunchtime (There's, apparently, and _official _lunchtime my body is not aware of. ). 

I'm ectomorphic, so even a 12-16 slices of whole-grain, sprouted, fatfree sugar-free bread during the day don't seem to convert to fat. Still though... I'm going to do better about taking brown rice, sweetpotatoes or oats with me for alternate carbs to go with my alternating protein sources.

For breakfast I've been eating 4slices of Ezekiel4:9 bread, 8 egg whites and 1 3/4 tblsp of PB. Fitday clocks it at 600cal and about 40:40:20 carb: prot:fat. I love my breakfast. People have recommended oats with whey (presumably becuase it's more quickly absorbed) and I do have a little meal I make with oats, almonds, dried cherries and peaches (i.e. a muesli) which I pour milk over and eat like cereal with a glass of protein shake. But, I'd really miss my egg & toast breakfast if I didn't have it. I'm pleased to wake up so I can eat it! Maybe I'll change in time, but for now, as long has no-one has any mind-blowing or disturbing news as to why I shouldn't eat it, I'm gonna carry on eatin' it!

*Water*

The goal is a gallon, to a gallon and a half, every day. 


*Supplements*
For some extra kicks and giggles (and hopefully a couple more pounds) I'm going to run an eight week cycle of NHA Stack alongside this little program. It'll probably be weeks 2-10 because my damned credit card company figured someone had stolen my card when I went camping out of state and they shut it off. I have to get that straightened out and then get my F'd-up supplement orders straightened out afterwards. Anyway... I digress. I couldn't find Rebound Reloaded so I'm using Novedex XT with ActivaTe instead. 

I'll be using Aminal Pump before workouts (for creatine etc.) and either (a) 600cal worth of CytoGainer or (b) a blend of oats/bananas/whey/yogurt post workout (currently still under discussion!)

I take Animal Pak as a multi-vitamin and recently swapped my 3X glucosamin/chondroitin for once-daily Animal Flex (although my knees still won't let me run on a treadmill too far without complaining).

I recently discovered that I like green tea so I'll probably be drinking a glass at work and another glass or two in the evening when I get home. I have some green tea pills too, but who needs 'em? 

I've got some Omega 3 caps coming to balance the Omega 6's I'm taking in every day through peanut butter etc.

Beyond that lot, I'm taking 5Htp, Milk Thistle and Cacium/Magnesium. 

And that's it.


*So...*

Anyone care to comment?


----------



## Big G (Jul 16, 2007)

The only response received (and my reply) from new, already abandoned journal is/was...


----------



## Big G (Jul 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Way better than before.


----------



## Big G (Jul 16, 2007)

So anyway... I better catch up. Last post was Friday the 13th (Ooo!) so...


----------



## Big G (Jul 16, 2007)

*7/14/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT (last night): 10:15pm-7:15am, then also 9am-1pm.

WEIGHT (before breakfast):167.8lb (Down 4.2lb from Thurs!).

Meal 1 - 7:45am (up w/wife, then back to bed)
Meal 2 - 1:30pm (slept 9am-1pm)
Meal 3 - 4:30pm (then went shopping: grocery, etc)
Meal 4 - 10:00pm (survived on cherries 7:30pm-9:30pm!)
Meal 5 - 1:30pm (shake. planned to sleep but couldn't)
Meal 6 - 4:30pm (final protein before bed)

NOTE: Crappy day. Woke w/wife, got in a fight as she was leaving for work, went back to bed, slept half the day, did a $200 grocery shop, came home, wife went to bed. I stayed up working on workout program ("The Plan!", above) unable to sleep.


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 16, 2007)

Big G said:


> I recently discovered that I like green tea so I'll probably be drinking a glass at work and another glass or two in the evening when I get home. I have some green tea pills too, but who needs 'em?


for what reason are you using the green tea?


----------



## Big G (Jul 16, 2007)

*7/15/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT (last night): 6am-10am

WEIGHT (before breakfast): not measured.

Meal 1 - 10:15am
Meal 2 - 1:10pm
Meal 3 - 3:45pm (+snack; 4:45pm, 6:00pm; working outside)
Meal 4 - 9:00pm (starving! needed food quick!)
Meal 5 - 12:15pm (finally cooked some groceries.)
Meal 6 - sleeping.

NOTE: Busy day. Sanded & primed shed door (w/automotive airbrush - looks nice!), built two 2'x2'x6' raised veggie-patch boxes, leveled and installed them beside shed (ready to move more of the dirt left over from building/excavating the new driveway by hand!). The back yard's taking shape!


----------



## Big G (Jul 16, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> for what reason are you using the green tea?




From what I hear it contains some beneficial anti-oxidants.


----------



## Big G (Jul 17, 2007)

*7/16/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT (last night): 1:30am-7:00am (up later cooking beef, veggies & chicken for the week, plus doing laundry).

WEIGHT (before breakfast):not measured, couldn't poop!

Meal 1 - 7:15am
Meal 2 - 10:25am
Meal 3 - 1:15pm
Meal 4 - 4:15pm
Meal 5 - 7:30pm
Meal 6 - 10:30pm

NOTE: Busy day at work. Month-end GL close (incl. review and journals) plus budget data-entry and reporting. 12hrs work in an 8hr day. Got it done in 9hrs (left 6:45pm) with help from bookkeeper. Not too shabby, but I am tired. No workout. No cardio. Day 1 of new plan tomorrow.  Oh! Also, ActivaTe arrived and fitnessone.com confirmed shipment of Novedex XT, Pump, Whey Gourmet etc. 

Cya tomorrow. Going to get some Zzz's tonight!


----------



## Big G (Jul 17, 2007)

*7/17/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT (last night): 12:15am-7:15am (finally, 7hrs sleep! still tired at work though.)

WEIGHT (before breakfast):170.0lb

Meal 1 - 7:40am
Meal 2 - 10:20am
Meal 3 - 1:15pm (after cardio)
Meal 4 - 4:15pm
Meal 5 - 7:00pm (PWO shake - use up cytogainer. homemade in future.)
Meal 6 - 9:15pm (& early to bed!)

LUNCHTIME CARDIO: 4.5miles in 30 minutes +2½min warm-down, on elliptical machine (10min fwd & 5min bckwrd, X2).

WORKOUT (Day 1 of new "push-bi/pull-tri/legs" program  see above.):
(1) Incline BB Press - w/bar:20(warmup), 95lb:1x15, 105lb:1x12, 115lb:1x7F.
(2) CG Chin-ups - 3x8 (failed last rep).
(3) Seated Military BB Press - w/bar:15(warmup), 95lb:3x8 (failed rep6, set3).
(4) DB Press - 45lb:1x12, 50lb:1x10, 55lb:1x5 (going for 8, failed on 5½).
(5) Arnold Press - 25lb:3x10(failed rep8, set3).
(6) Smith-machine shrugs (different machine than normal)- 145lb:1x12, 165lb:1x12, 185lb(new max):12 (grip good throughout)
(7) EZ-Bar Curls - bar+40lb:3x10 (failed rep6, set3).

COMMENTS: Nice workout. I enjoyed it. Good pump. I'm going to do that again!  Maybe try some crazy weight for shrugs next time. Gripped 185lb no problem


----------



## Big G (Jul 19, 2007)

*7/18/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT (last night): 11:30-7:00am (still woke up v.tired & eventually used a ½day vacation to get some more sleep 1:30pm-6:00pm).

WEIGHT (before breakfast):169.2lb

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 1:00pm (then slept 1:30pm-6pm)
Meal 4 - 6:30pm (breakfast again)
Meal 5 - 10:00pm
Meal 6 - 12:30am

WORKOUT:None. Too tired to function at work. Took ½day vacation & slept 1:30pm-6:00pm. Workout rescheduled for tomorrow.

CARDIO: 3½hours (6:30pm-10:00pm) pick-axing, digging and wheelbarrowing leftover driveway dirt into raised veggie patches by new shed. Sweaty evening!


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

So you did a little "dirt therapy"?  That's what I call it!


----------



## Big G (Jul 19, 2007)

katt said:


> So you did a little "dirt therapy"?  That's what I call it!



Yup! Diggin' a hole, is good for the soul!


----------



## Big G (Jul 20, 2007)

*7/19/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT (last night): 1:30am-6:20am

WEIGHT (before breakfast):171.2lb

Meal 1 - 6:40am
Meal 2 - 10:30am (ate late to help get through 11-1pm mtg)
Meal 3 - 1:15pm (hungry!)
Meal 4 - 4:00pm (hungry!)
Meal 5 - 7:00pm (PWO Shake. Add 2x bananas @ 8:45pm - hungry).
Meal 6 - 10:00pm

WORKOUT (Push & Tris) - Workout#2 of new 3mo program:
Pull & Tris: 
(1) Wide Grip Pullups (BW) - 3x6 (struggled last rep, all setsWTF?) [Me-52lb:1x10 warmup]
(2) Bent-over BB rows (knees bent, back straight) - w/bar:1x10(warmup), 65lb:1x12, 75lb:1x12, 85lb:1x10 (can't hold 85lb at peak - maybe too heavy)
(3) Dips (BW) - 3x8
(4) DB Rear Lateral Raise - 17½lb:1x12, 20lb:1x10, 22½lb:1x8.
(5) Cable Row - 80lb:1x12, 90lb:1x10, 100lb:1x8.
(6) DB Pullover (1st time ever) - 30lb:3x10
(7) Skull-Crushers - 25lb:1x8, 2x4(failing on 4 - weak!).

MEMO: Forgot to take workout notes with me. Couldn't remember the order I'd planned to do everything. See IM journal ("The Plan" entry) for intended exercise order for next time.

WORKOUT NOTES: Nice workout. Good pump. Strangely my chest and traps were pumped when got back to the changing room. Am I doing something wrong, or are these getting involved because I'm doing almost entirely compound exercises? Still though... good workout...Arms (tris) were shaky/jittery next morning, otherwise fine.

NEXT TIME: Check body-part rep recommendations (per one of my previous IM posts) and pick weights that fail in appropriate range. Didn't know how many reps to do (and, consequently which weights to pick) for optimal hypertrophy this time.

SUPPLEMENTS: Novedex XT should be here tomorrow. Start NHA Stack (ActivaTe & Novedex) this weekend. Hopefully libido holds out over the next 2mo.

READ: Extreme Muscle Enhancement 7:30pm-11:30pm. Almost done with it. (maybe 20pages left). Should've taken some notes as I went through each body-part section re:rep recommendations, form, exercise choices etc. I'll re-review for design of next 12wk program in a couple of months.


----------



## Big G (Jul 23, 2007)

*7/20/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT (last night): 12:15am-7:00am

WEIGHT (before breakfast):169.2lb

Meal 1 - 7:40am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 1:30pm
Meal 4 - 4:20pm
Meal 5 - 7:00pm (½ PWO shake) Add:Banana@8:30pm
Meal 6 - 9:30pm
Meal 7 - 11:30pm (shake before bed)

WORKOUT (Legs - Workout#3 of new 3mo program):
5mins cardio on elliptical to warm-up... then...
1. Incline sit-ups: 3x25 (throwing and catching 4lb ball while doing situps - abs burned!).
2. Full Squats: 135lb:1x12, 155lb:1x8, 1x6, 1x4. (MUCH harder than regular squats - last week I did 185lb w/legs parallel to floor. Today, w/10lb weight under each foot [lift], squatting until my butt touched my heels, I failed rep4, set4 w/155lb. Good though. I'm going to do these again.
3.Deadlifts - None. Workout terminated - pissed! See note...

NOTE; Went to gym w/wife again today. She did some situps then 2sets of BB squats w/35lb bar (while complaining) then went to the restroom. I waited for her, and waited, and waited. I looked around for my water bottle but it was missing too. I didn't know if my wife had taken it or if I had left it somewhere. I wandered around looking for it, getting increasingly pissed, then eventually sent someone into the rest room to see if they could find her. No luck. I eventually found her near the canteen snacking on a protein bar (she got weak, she said). I was pissed. It was already 7pm (I took Animal Pupm at 5:20pm) and I had pickup a $200 (craigslist) power rack at 7:30pm. I abandoned the workout, pissed, picked up the power rack and went home, still pissed. I wanted a beer, but didn't buy any.


----------



## Big G (Jul 23, 2007)

*7/21/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT (last night): 12:45pm-7:15am, then 8:30am-12:30pm.

WEIGHT (before breakfast): not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 12:30pm (slept 8:30am-12:15am)
Meal 3 - 4:30pm (after 3 "medicinal" beers - rage!)
Meal 4 - 7:00pm
Meal 5 - 11:30pm (hungry! - after grocery shop)
Meal 6 - 2:30am

NOTE: Woke up still pissed. What's wrong with me? I couldn't seem to shake a general feeling of annoyance at absolutely everything. Everything just pissed me off. By 8:30am I'd already had more than enough of everything so went back to bed. After 4 more hours sleep I was feeling a bit better, but after failing to break up lrg concrete blocks (excess concrete left over from pouring shed foundation) using small hand-held air-hammer, I was pissed-off again. Unable to shake off rage I resorted to a beer (or 3!) mid afternoon (medicinal purposes - yeah, right... whatever!). 

"DIRT THERAPY" (Thx, Katt!) - From 1pm-8pm I excavated area infront of new shed (for brick patio) with a pick-axe and shovel. The dirt was loaded into one of the new 2'x2'x6' raised veggie patches. After that, I excavated a 15'x3' area (which was buried in mud left over from the driveway excavation) to start installing a 15'x3½' fence dividing the back yard in two (to keep dogs out of veggie area). I got 2½ of the 7 post holes dug (slow work! - very rocky soil) and finally quit to go grocery shopping w/wife at approx 8pm. $200 groceries later (I must stop spending money!) we watched a movie, drank 4 more beers (I didn't need!) and finally fell asleep. All in all a productive day, although disappointing to have needed a beer to escape enraged mindset.


----------



## Big G (Jul 23, 2007)

*7/22/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT (last night): 3am-10:15am

WEIGHT (before breakfast): not measured.

Meal 1 - 8:00am
Meal 2 - 11:30am
Meal 3 - 3:00pm
Meal 4 - 6:00pm
Meal 5 - 10:30pm (late. finishing fence posts)
Meal 6 - missed it. sleeping. 

WORKOUT - None. Wanted to, but garage looks like a war-zone! I need to get my old multi-gym sold, the shed door painted and installed, the security system added to the shed, and the roto-tiller, lawn-mover, garden tools, weed-whacker, wheel-barrow (etc) out of the garage and into the shed. I can barely move around the garage at the moment, it's so full. Plus, I have to find room to setup the power rack I picked up from craigslist on Friday. I'll get there. One thing at a time. Baby steps. 

DIRT THERAPY - 11hours excavating area for fence (dividing  back yard in two, to keep dogs out of veggie area), digging post holes, visiting H.Depot for more concrete, handrail, spindles etc... Long, hard, sweaty day!

ALCOHOL - It's a funny ol' world. I've been fine for weeks (no cravings) but today (possibly after yesterday's rage-driven beers) I practically woke up craving a beer. I finally gave into cravings at noon (having just one made me feel better). But then had another "just one" at about 3pm, after lunch. Nearing the end of the day I somehow justified buying a 6pack and drank 5 of them in the blink of an eye (while concreting-in fence/handrail-posts)! I don't know. I'm wierd. I spend 95% of my life not wanting a beer (and actually wanting to not ever want a beer) and then, ocassionally, all I want is a beer. Hopefully time will ease the pain.

SPENDING - Am I crazy!? I know I'm broke (and feeling deeper in debt every month) but I still spent $200 for a power rack, $300 for fence-building materials, $200 on groceries, $350 for supplements (Pak, Pump, Flex, NO, Novedex RX, whey gourmet, etc...). WTF? The back of my head drives me to do things that the front of my head rationally doesn't want to do. I need to get a bunch of shit sold. And, I need to not spend money like this. If I ever lost my job I'd be totally fucked! We have $20k of credit card debt (incl. wife's gastric bypass surgery) and I just have to find a way to get out of it.


----------



## Big G (Jul 23, 2007)

*7/23/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT (last night): 12:30pm-7am

WEIGHT (before breakfast):not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:20am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 2:00pm (PWO shake. Using up Cytogainer)
Meal 4 - 3:55pm (hungry)
Meal 5 - 7:00pm (PWO shake. Using up Cytogainer)
Meal 6 - 10:00pm (after snack 8:30pm)

WORKOUT MEMO - "The Plan" calls for cardio today. However, with Friday's and Sat/Sunday's workouts either being cancelled or cut short, I decided to play catch-up today. 2 workouts (a)1pm:Legs (minus squats, done last Friday) and (2)5:30pmress/Bi. I'll do some cardio at lunch tomorrow (active recovery for legs). Next workout is tomorrow (Push/tri), then legs on Thursday i.e. I should be OK.

LUNCH WORKOUT 1:10pm-1:50pm (Legs).
1.Incline situps: 3x20 (while throwing/catching 4lb ball)
2.Squats - None. Did them on Friday.
3.Deadlifts: 135lb:1x12, 155lb:1x10, 175lb:1x8, 185lb:1x6, 195lb(new max):1x4, 205lb(new max):1x2, 215lb(new max):1x2, 225lb(new max):1x2 (SEE NOTE BELOW).
4.Lunges w/2x30lb DBs: 3x10 (two steps = one rep)
5.Laying leg curls: 90lb:1x12, 110lb:1x10, 120lb:1x8(struggling - 120lb may be too heavy - ½reps only).
6.Seated Rotary Calf Press: 190lb:1x15, 210lb:1x15, 230lb:1x12F(calves on fire!)
7. Laying weighted leg raises (for abs) - None. Out of time.

NOTES Re: DEADLIFTS
 This is insane! I struggled to get 185lb off the floor a few weeks ago. Now I'm lifting 225lb! I could definitely have done more than 2 reps too. I lifted 185lb so easily I thought I'd try more. Then more. Then more! Then even more! I found myself looking at the weights wondering if I'd used 35lb plates instead of 45lb ones. I may have only done 2reps of each of the higher weights, but I could definitely have done more. I was just curious to see when it'd start to feel heavy. It never really did! WTF!? Awesome!  


AFTER-WORK WORKOUTress/Bi.
WORKOUT (Day 1 of new "push-bi/pull-tri/legs" program):
(1) Incline BB Press - w/bar:1x20(warmup), 95lb:1x15, 115lb:10, 125lb:6, 135lb(new max):4.
(2) CG Chin-ups - 3x8 (failed last rep)
(3) Seated Military BB Press - 95lb:3x8 (failed rep6, set3)
(4) DB Press - 45lb:1x12, 50lb:10(just!), 55lb:7(fail), 60lb(new max):4.
(5) Arnold Press - 25lb:3x10 (left struggled w/rep9&10 set3).
(6) Smith-machine shrugs - 145lb:1x12, 165lb:1x12, 185lb:1x12, 195lb(new max):1x8.
(7) EZ-Bar Curls - bar+40lb:3x10 (failed rep7, set3).

STUPIDITY ALERT!: I forgot pants, T-Shirt and even my training shoes today! Basically I carried a damned-near empty bag to work! I bought new Tshirt & pants but I still worked-out in socks! Black, office socks, no less!  Oh the shame... the shame...

ALCOHOL - None. No cravings. All is well with the world.


----------



## Big G (Jul 23, 2007)

*How cool!*

How cool! I just figured out that each little post has it's own hyperlink available, so I can, for example, make a link that goes directly to The Plan (one of the previous posts in this journal). Cool.


----------



## Big G (Jul 25, 2007)

*7/24/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT (last night): 12:30pm-7am (not enough!)

WEIGHT (before breakfast):not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:20am
Meal 2 - 10:30pm
Meal 3 - 2:00pm (weak/hungry after cardio!)
Meal 4 - 4:40pm (before 5:45pm workout)
Meal 5 - 7:00pm (PWO shake - use remainder of cytogainer)
Meal 6 - 9:30pm
Meal 7 - 1:00am (couldn't sleep. got back up for PP shake)

LUNCHTIME CARDIO - 30mins on elliptical machine. 4.03miles, resistance #8. 10mins fwd, 5mins bckwrd (X2).

AFTER-WORK WORKOUT (Pull/Tri):
NOTE: I forgot to take workout notes with me. Messed up the order (again!). Take workout-order notes next time!

(1) Wide Grip Pullups (BW) - 3x6 (full extension all reps. Failed rep5 set3) [Me-52lb:1x10 warmup]
(2) Bent-over BB rows (knees bent, back straight) - w/bar:1x10(warmup), 65lb:1x12, 75lb:1x12, 85lb:1x12 (85lb not fully pulled to abs, but not far off) 
(3) Dips (BW) - 3x8 (easy - maybe add 10lb DB next time)
(4) Cable Row w/12" width handle - 80lb:1x12(too easy), 90lb:1x12, 100lb:1x12 (7-12 partial).
(4) Reverse Pec Dec / Machine Rear Lateral (NOTE: Gym crowded. No DBs available. Chose not to wait) - w/100lblb:1x10, 110lb:1x10 (NOTE: 5-10 not fully contracted - a little too heavy), w/100lb:1x10.
(6) DB Pullover (2nd time ever) - 30lb:1x10, 35lb:1x10, 40lb(new max):1x8.
(7) Skull-Crushers - 25lb:1x6(fail), 20lb:2x8 (failed rep6 set3).

MEMO: Nice enough workout. Left me shaky feeling, like last week (not food/weak shaky but kind-of muscle-spasm shaky. wierd).

Rest day tomorrow.


----------



## Big G (Jul 25, 2007)

*7/25/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT (last night): 1:45am-7:15am (not enough. couldn't fall alseep!)

WEIGHT (before breakfast):not measured

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 1:15pm
Meal 4 - 4:30pm
Meal 5 - 7:20pm
Meal 6 - 10:15pm

WORKOUT: None. Planned/scheduled rest day.

SUPPLEMENTS: Arrived today from FitnessOne.com (incl. Novedex Rx)!  NHA Stack starts tomorrow. I'll document weight, mood, libido & other perceived effects over next 8wks. 

READING: Psycho-cybernetics. Hopefully will help w/debt mgt & more!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 26, 2007)

Some of your entries make me laugh so much!

You write as if you're actually having a conversation with someone - its tremendous reading im telling you!

Oh, and fantastic work on the deadlifts. You really are getting strong huh


----------



## Big G (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks, Sam. That's nice of you to say.

I kept a journal as a kid basically from the time I could write (even with _really_ terrible handwriting) right up to about 18 years old. That was 16 years ago now, and I have no idea now why I ever stopped doing it. Still though, the daily ritual of writing notes on whatever the hell went on and/or how I felt about it is strangely cathartic. I kind-of like it.

I do enjoy writing, I have to say. I'm a comic at heart, even in day to day conversations. I've been told thousands of times that I should do Stand-Up, but I've never had the courage to try. Maybe one day.

Life is a funny place though. It's all in how you look at it. Some people just aren't happy unless they aren't happy! 

Check out the placenta (yes, placenta!) story below. I can gaurantee that'll bring a smile to your face. Other people's bad luck is almost always funny! 

Stay tuned...


----------



## Big G (Jul 31, 2007)

*7/26/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT (last night): 12:45am-7:25am

WEIGHT (before breakfast):172.2lb (heaviest so far!)

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:45am (pre 11-2 mtg)
Meal 3 - 2:20pm (after mtg)
Meal 4 - 4:50pm (pre 5:45pm workout)
Meal 5 - 7:00pm (PWO Cytogainer +¼ozWalnuts w/activaTe)
Meal 6 - 10:00pm

AFTER WORK WORKOUT (Legs):
1.Incline situps: 1x25, 1x20, 1x15 (while throwing/catching 4lb ball) Burning!
2.Full Squats - 135lb:1x10, 155lb:1x10, 165lb(new max for full squat):1x4(fail) then 135lb:1x6.
3.Deadlifts - 155lb:1x12(easy!), 175lb:1x10, 195lb:1x8, 225lb(new max):1x6. Awesome! 
4.Lunges w/2x30lb DBs - 3x10 (2steps=1rep).
5.Laying leg curls - 90lb:1x10, 100lb:1x10, 110lb:1x10 (just right)
6.Seated Rotary Calf Press - skipped it. still sore from Monday.

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************


----------



## Big G (Jul 31, 2007)

*7/27/07*

FRIDAY - What a day! 

SLEPT (last night): 12:45am-7:15am. Again, not enough.  
NOTE:I went to bed at 11:15pm to try and finally get 8hours (I want my libido back!), but Vera ("Lady Guenevere" - my little Border Collie girl) went into labor and wouldn't leave my side. I tried to get her to stay in her whelping box, but she wouldn't. She was huffing and puffing, wincing and whining, so I stayed up with her hoping that she'd have one and I could relocate her and the pup to the whelping box (she'd stay there if she had one of her pups there) but eventually I fell asleep cuddling her at about 12:45pm. 

Vera ended up having 2 (of a litter of 5) pups in bed with me (Placenta stained sheets! Eww!) before my wife reaized what was happening and relocated her to her whelping box. Incidentally my wife slept downstairs because the sheets were nasty, but apparently "couldn't" (didn't!) wake me up to tell me about it, so I slept like that all night and woke up wondering WTF all the mess was. Big Giant Eww!

To top it all (after a extra-long shower!) I couldn't find my office keys this morning. I tore the house completely to peices in 30minutes then eventually gave up and drove to work completely pissed off, still keyless, to be told I am 





> "A Disaster" by my boss! Great! Meanwhile, my wife had written down the wrong schedule and was pottering around the house doing laundry at 10am when her boss phoned and told her she was supposed to be at work at 9am!
> 
> What a day!
> 
> ...


----------



## Big G (Jul 31, 2007)

*7/28/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT (last night): 11:00pm-7:30am (Finally! 8hours+!)

WEIGHT (before breakfast): not measured.

Meal 1 - 8:00am
Meal 2 - 10:45am
Meal 3 - 1:20pm
Meal 4 - 4:30pm
Meal 5 - 7:30pm (+6 miller lite, 10-11:30pm)
Meal 6 - 11:30pm

MEMO: Man, oh man, did the wife wake up bitchin' this morning! I went to bed early and woke up at 7:30pm. I knew she wasn't planning on getting up until after 10am so I let her sleep in. Arthur (the dog) woke her up when I went back into the bedroom at 8am to get my workboots. After that all hell broke loose! My non-existant libido was directly in the line of fire! And man, did it get gunned down! By the time she was done with me I was wishing I was dead. I tried to leave, but she jumped in the truck with me (like a pitbull, with it's jaws clamped around.. well.. nevermind).

I tried to get into working outside (building a fence to chop back yard in two, but I was just too pissed off and bummed out to concentrate. The two Miller Lite in the fridge were calling for me! I drank 1½ before feeling the relief of the first one, then pitched the remainder of the second. Shortly after that the wife left for work and I got my head back into gear. I spent until 2pm tidying the garage to get to the multi-stn gym (no small task!), cleaning, selling and then delivering the multi-stn gym (20miles away?). Then, from approx 4pm onwards, I got to work on the backyard fence. I got one section completed, the gate built and installed. The wife was expected home at 10:30pm and by 10pm I was already dreading it. I opted to buy a six pack of Miller Lite (not the best choice!), drank four before wife got home (fortunately in OKish mood) and killed the other two while installing the hardware on the gate. 

We eventually "made out", kind-of (1st time in 7-10 days) but I couldn't get into it (alcohol buzz? libido issues? both!?). Anyway... I eventually ate and got to bed at 2am with instructions that a man was arriving at 7am the following morning to start moving the mounds of "free dirt" I'd advertised on craiglist (left over from building driveway). 7am! Jeez! Who starts digging dirt at 7am on a Sunday morning!? Anyway... At least it'll clear the back yard up. There's probably 10-15 tons of dirt piled up there.

Oh! Just FYI... NEVER dig a driveway out by hand! Advertise FREE DIRT and there'll be a queue of people will to dig the driveway out for you just so they can keep the topsoil. It'd've been nice to know that before I spent 2month of my life digging 25-30tons of soil out of the ground last year (to make space for 22ton gravel, 3ton sand and 7 skids of paving stones!). Live and learn!

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
NOTE: Took ActivaTe religiously, but forgot to add to food-log.

VITAMINS - I forgot to take any today. Too busy working. Oops!


----------



## Big G (Jul 31, 2007)

*7/29/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT (last night): 2:15am-7:15am (had to get up early - two men arrived to clear dirt from back yard)

WEIGHT (before breakfast):not measured.

Meal 1 - 8:00am
Meal 2 - 10:45am (hungry already. 2nd breakfast. Mmm!)
Meal 3 - 1:00pm (milk only. couldn't stop working on fence)
Meal 4 - 3:30pm 
Meal 5 - 7:00pm
Meal 6 - 11:30pm (waited for roast beef to be done).

WORKOUT: None. Had one scheduled but it took all day to complete fence and install new handrail (w/turned-spindles) in back yard. Got done at 9:30pm but spent the evenving cooking mad-loads of green veggies, roasting beef and chicken and baking swt potatoes.

PROJECTS: 8am-9pm. Long sweaty day! Measuring, cutting and installing fence pickets for 4'x20' fence separating back yard into two. Completed fence and moved onto installing fancy new handrail by back door. It looks awesome! Next comes some wood-stain for the fence and white paint for the handrail. Gotta get this done during the week, plus build remaining 3 raised veggie patch boxes so I can get whatever dirt I need (to fill boxes) before the two men (who spent all day loading and hauling away excess dirt - from driveway today) come back next weekend to finish the job. 

BEER: I wanted a beer all day!  Went out to get groceries and literally battled myself for an hour trying not to buy some. I hate it when it's like that.  Still though... I didn't drink, so I won, I guess (in a semi-neurotic kind-of way).

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
Took ActivaTe religiously, but forgot to add to Meal 1 & 5 in food log.

VITAMINS - Took all the normal stuff (after meal 1) but forgot to add to food log. Oh well.


----------



## Big G (Jul 31, 2007)

*7/30/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT (last night): 12:45am-7:15pm

WEIGHT (before breakfast):170.4lb

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 1:30am
Meal 4 - 4:45pm
Meal 5 - exhausted. slept 6:00pm-2:00am
Meal 6 - 2:20am, then slept again 3am-7am. 

CARDIO: Cancelled. Had cardio scheduled for lunchtime but reconciliation of personal checking accounts revealed we fell $2k further into debt during July and this news left me seriously bummed. Will catch-up cardio tomorrow lunchtime after catching up Pull/Tri workout tonight (schedule for yesterday).

WORKOUT: Pull/Tri: Cancelled. I am sooo tired, it's stupid. I'm sat at work trying to enter budget numbers and I am literally falling asleep with my eyes open. If I shut my eyes I can feel the room spinning and I know I'll be asleep in just seconds. Something tells me I need some R&R! God knows I didn't get any this past ass-busting sleep-deprived weekend! 

I'll do Pull/Tri at lunch tomorrow with Legs after work. Cardio will have to get postponed to Wed.

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
Fell alseep 6pm-2am. Took last ActivaTe w/Novedex at 2:30am (when I woke up) before sleeping again 3am-7am.


----------



## Big G (Jul 31, 2007)

*7/31/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT (last night): 6pm-2am, then 3am-7am. 

WEIGHT (before breakfast): not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:15am
Meal 2 - 10:10am
Meal 3 - 12:50pm (PWO shake. still using up cytogainer!)
Meal 4 - 4:15pm (snacked on a peach to make it this far!)
Meal 5 - 7:20pm (PWO shake, again)
Meal 6 - 10:20pm

LUNCHTIME WORKOUT Pull/Tri.(Rescheduled from Sunday! Didn't complete fence and stairway handrail on Sunday until too late to workout, plus garage looks like a bomb exploded and needs at least an hour to rearrnage gym after moving everything around to sell old multi-stn home-gym on Saturday): 
[NOTE: Tried NO-Explode pre-workout for 1st time - 1scoop].
ALSO... Forgot workout notes from last week (again!). I must stop doing that! It just bugs me. Anyway...
(1) Wide Grip Pullups (BW) - 3x6 (full extension all reps. Only just failed rep6 set3) [Me-52lb:1x10 warmup]
(2) Bent-over BB rows (knees bent, back straight) - w/bar:1x10(warmup), 65lb:1x10, 75lb:1x10, 85lb:1x10 (reps 8-10 not fully to abs, but not far off) 
(3) Dips w/10lb DB - 3x8 (struggled last rep, but otherwise cake. Maybe next time try 30lb DB 1st set, then 15lb, then BW. Or something).
(4) Cable Row w/narrow handle - 110lb:2x10(reps8-10 set2 not fully to abs, but not far off), 100lb:1x12, 100lb:1x10.
(5) Bent over lateral raise (rear delts) w/25lb DBs: 3x10(perfect).
(6) DB Pullover - Dammit! I forgot about this one. I was wracking my brain trying to remember what the hell I included in this workout, but still screwed up. Must remember last weeks notes. It helps (me, anyway!)
(7) Skull-Crushers - 25lb:1x9, 1x6, 1x3.\

MEMO: Speedy sweaty workout. Packed it all in 35minutes! Mostly just had 30 sec RI. Got to gym at 1:20pm after meeting wife (working 2-10pm today) so had to rush to get back to office by 2pm. Almost made it too. Almost.

AFTER WORK WORKOUT (Per schedule).
Warmup - 5mins on elliptical, 1min fwd, 1min bckwrd.
1.Incline situps: 2x25 + 1x20 (while throwing/catching 4lb ball), plus 1x20 twisting situps (for the burn. no additional weight).
2.Full Squats - 135lb:1x10, 155lb:1x10, 165lb(new max from last workout):1x7(3more than last time) then 135lb:1x6 (squats totally killed me today. I was sweating like a pig! Do pigs actually sweat? Dogs don't, I know that much. Anyway...where was I? Oh yeah...). 
3.Deadlifts (I l-o-v-e deadlifts!) - 175lb:1x10(fuck starting on 155lb. That's shit's for the birds!), 195lb:1x8, 225lb(last session's new max):1x6(no re-grip), 245lb(new max):1x4(I had to try.  )
4.Lunges w/2x30lb DBs - 1x10, 1x8 and I just gave up. I couldn't go on. For some reason my legs were just fucked! I don't know if it was the extra few squat reps at 165lb, the crazy 245lb deadlifts (Grrr!), the new NO-Explode Vs usual Animal Pump (probably not) or having worked out already today. Either way, my legs were just completely beat. I couldn't even handle the thought of an extra set w/25lb DBs. 
5.Laying leg curls - 90lb:1x10, 100lb:1x10, 110lb:1x10, 120lb:1x5(killing me).
6.Seated Rotary Calf Press - skipped it. I wanted to do it but someone jumped on the machin ejust when I got there and they were taking their sweet time. Meanwhile I was just sitting around with my legs aching a nausiating throbbing ache. I decided to call it a day and head out.

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
Took everything perfectly.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh my God - you have Border Collie Puppies in your house. Ooohhh, how sweet! I bet they are gorgeous!! Never mind about the sheets - as long as the pups are healthy and your Vera got through the birth without any problems, i would be happy with that!!

OOhh, get you with the 245lb deadlifts! Amazing work! And im not surprised you had to stop on the lunges. Lunges are such a demanding exercise anyway, but to do them after Squats and Deads - bloody hell mate - i would have been in a puddle on the floor!

Your legs are gonna kill tomorrow though - guaranteed  

Hope you're well


----------



## Big G (Aug 2, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Oh my God - you have Border Collie Puppies in your house. Yup!
> 
> Ooohhh, how sweet! They really are. I love 'em.
> 
> ...



How's England these days? I'm from central London. I moved to Ohio, USA to marry my online sweetheart (from AOL 0.0) back in '98. I haven't been back yet becuase there's always something else to do with a thousand bucks, but I will, I guess, some day. 

Ohio sucks, I know that much! As soon as I'm done pimping my old ramshackled duplex (two semi-detached bldgs - I bought both of 'em and rent one out) I'm hoping to sell it, bank $30-50k and head south. Either Carolina (ah... beach!) or New Orleans (ah... jazz!) would do. I want to buy a factory, an old school, a warehouse, a church or some other weird building. Something to work on for 10-15 years to make into an incredible home. It'll be cool. Plus it'll be lovely to get out of the snow! I hate the cold and it's freezing in Ohio six months out of the year. And c-r-a-z-y wish-you-were-dead cold for three of 'em! I can't wait to move.

Where in UK are you from?

BTW... I figured you were from UK due to "Bloody'ell mate" comment  Yo don't hear much of that in The States.


----------



## Big G (Aug 2, 2007)

*8/1/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT (last night): 1:30am-7:00am (not enough!).

WEIGHT (before breakfast):not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:20am (T.Joes was out of complete-protein bread!)
Meal 2 - 12:30pm (Late! In mtg +trip to bank. Starved!)
Meal 3 - 3:20pm
Meal 4 - 6:10pm (before leaving work, in prep for painting)
Meal 5 - 9:00pm (read from 10-11, then slept 11-1am)
Meal 6 - 1:15am (woke up hungry. had shake & back to bed)
NOTE: Error in food log. I entered "Meal 6" and "Meal 7" instead of "Meal 5" and "Meal 6", but there were only 6 meals.

WORKOUT: None. Planned rest day. 2x WOs yesterday.

CARDIO: 20mins on elliptical @ 8-9mph w/resistance 10 (HR @ 140-145 throughout). 10mins fwd, 5mins bkwrd, 5mins fwd (Usually do 30mins. Stopped due to time constraints - gotta get back to work). "Active recovery" for legs following yesterday's WO.

THE PLAN (See previous post, or click on IM Journal link below) - The Plan is fully on track. I had to maintain some flexibility due to lengthy weekend construction projects and additional time constraints at work, but have stuck pretty-well to The Plan (give or take a day or two). All workouts and cardio planned by this point have been completed. 

CALVES: Rotary calf presses - 190lb:15(easy!), 210lb:15, 230lb:15(burn!) NOTE: Did these after run becuase I missed them yesterday. Not ideal, I know. See yesterday's note for more info.

AFTER WORK - Intended to go home and paint cedar stain on new 4'x20' fence between garage & house (chopping back yard in two, to keep dogs out of new raised veggie patch area w/shed). I got out of work at around 6:30pm, raced home to find it had rained only in my neighborhood and the fence was sopping wet.  Project postponed to tomorrow! After that's done, there's a 30'x20' deck, two 10'sqr paved patios and 220', property-line, hand-built, scalloped, custom, wooden fence (to be painted white) to build before summer is done! Ambitious year! 

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
Meal 2 was so late I took ActivaTe #2 with it instead of meal 3. Took 3rd w/meal 4 and final one before bed. i.e. ActivaTe timing was good, but food timing was off. 4th ActivaTe was taken after I woke up from 11p-1a nap (before sleeping 1a-6a).


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 2, 2007)

your sleep patterns suck. Stopping you from growing and repairing.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 3, 2007)

Im actually Scottish, from a small town on the east coast of Scotland called Fife. If you are familiar with golf, then Fife is where Saint Andrews golf course is - a really spectacularly beautiful part of the world. But im biased of course!  

England is okay, London is okay. I think the thing i don't particularly like about London is that im not meeting very many Londoners - lots and lots of foreigners instead. Which is okay, don't get me wrong but sometimes i love a bit of cockney charm, and you don't often get it here!

I can't believe you moved to the states! I would never even consider it! I went to Boston last year and wasn't that impressed to be honest! We went to Harvard and it looked like a dump - our universities here are so grand and decorative, stunning to look at, but i just found the uni and the whole of Boston in general, rather bland. But hey, i do want to go to Vegas and Florida so i guess parts of the US are okay  

On another note - i agree with what Jug just posted. It's quite likely that the limiting factor in your recovery (even though you're still progressing with the weights really fast) is lack of sleep. Is there any way you can get more? A catnap during the day? I know you're a busy guy but i also think you could benefit so much from some extra kip. 

You probably think that too huh? Like 'tell me something i didn't know'


----------



## katt (Aug 3, 2007)

I think you need more sleep than that also!!  You need to get a handle on that


----------



## Big G (Aug 3, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> your sleep patterns suck. Stopping you from growing and repairing.





SamEaston said:


> i agree with what Jug just posted. It's quite likely that the limiting factor in your recovery (even though you're still progressing with the weights really fast) is lack of sleep. Is there any way you can get more? A catnap during the day? I know you're a busy guy but i also think you could benefit so much from some extra kip.
> 
> You probably think that too huh? Like 'tell me something i didn't know'



I know, I know. That's why I started tracking it. It's the cause of my f^%$ed up libido too, I'm sure. I never seem to get enough sleep. I was reading recently that hormone production/release occurs predominately between 6-8 hours sleep. I get 5-6 most nights it seems. I'm up at 7am every day so in theory it sounds simple to get myself in bed by 11pm and get a full eight hours. But it never seems to work out like that. 

If I go to the gym after work I don't get home until around 7:30pm. After a bit of TV, possibly some work on whatever project I've got going on, dinner, updating this journal and reading a few pages of whatever book I'm on, it's after 12am. I don't know where the time goes. Even if I don;t go to the gym and get myself home by 6pm I'm often working on some project or other and time just keeps on flying by. Evenings are just too short if you ask me. 

Often I'm aware that it's 10:45pm and, if I'm going to get 8hours, I need to go to bed if I want to read for a few minutes, but I'm just not tired. I'm wide awake. 

I'm going to do better. That's actually a promise I made to myself maybe a month ago and I really haven't done much better at all. But I will. Dammit. I will. 

Thanks go to both of you for your input though. Much appreciated.

w/thx,
G.


----------



## Big G (Aug 3, 2007)

*8/2/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT (last night): 11:00pm-1:00am (woke up hungry so had PP shake), then 1:15am-6:00am (i.e. not enough!). Got up early to go to work early (I left work early yesterday in hopes of staining new fence, but it had rained [apparently, only in my neighborhood!] so plans got cancelled. Today's workout will be at lunchtime, so I can get home early again and try to get wood-stain completed tonight).

WEIGHT (AFTER breakfast):173.0lb. Reduced by 16oz in weightloss/gain graph to offset cup of coffee, 4 slices of bread and 8 egg whites (maybe should be more of a reduction, but that's close enough).

Meal 1 - 6:10am (Up early to prepare budget rpt for mtg).
Meal 2 - 8:50am (A little early. Pre 2½hr budget mtg).
Meal 3 - 11:30pm (A little early. Pre 12:30 workout).
Meal 4 - 1:45pm (Finally! The last of the cytogainer!).
Meal 5 - 5:10pm
Meal 6 - 8:15pm
Meal 7 - 1:00am (Woke hungry. Tested 1st home-made PWO shake).

LUNCHTIME WORKOUT: Press/Bi.
WORKOUT (Press/Bi):
(1) Incline BB Press - w/bar(warmup):1x20, 95lb:1x8, 115lb:8, 135lb:1x7½(fail), 155lb(new max):1x2Kewl! 
(2) CG Chin-ups - 3x8 (failed rep8,set3)
(3) Seated Military BB Press - 115lb:1x6, 135lb(new max):1x4(fail), 125lb:1x5.
(4) DB Press - 55lb:1x10, 60lb:1x8(just!), 65lb(last week's new max):1x4½(fail), 60lb:1x4.
(5) Arnold Press - 40lb:1x8, 45lb(new max):1x5½(fail), 40lb:1x7(just!)
(6) Smith-machine shrugs - 185lb:1x10(easy!), 205lb:1x10, 225lb(new max):1x10, 245lb(new max):7(good enough for now).
(7) EZ-Bar Curls - 75lb EZ-bar BB:1x10(just). Out of time.

NOTE: Great workout! Man, I love the pump I get from working out shoulders & traps together.  My traps were definitely twice their regular size at the end of the workout. I felt huge and looked awesome! Funny shit!

AFTER WORK: Planned to stain new backyard fence when I got home but instead just chilled-out in my LA-Z-Boy reading Psycho-cybernetics. Interesting stuff. Early to bed. Tired.

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
Took everthing perfectly but forgot to add ActivaTe #1-3 to food log. Oh well...


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 3, 2007)

Big G said:


> I know, I know. That's why I started tracking it. It's the cause of my f^%$ed up libido too, I'm sure. I never seem to get enough sleep. I was reading recently that hormone production/release occurs predominately between 6-8 hours sleep. I get 5-6 most nights it seems. I'm up at 7am every day so in theory it sounds simple to get myself in bed by 11pm and get a full eight hours. But it never seems to work out like that.
> 
> If I go to the gym after work I don't get home until around 7:30pm. After a bit of TV, possibly some work on whatever project I've got going on, dinner, updating this journal and reading a few pages of whatever book I'm on, it's after 12am. I don't know where the time goes. Even if I don;t go to the gym and get myself home by 6pm I'm often working on some project or other and time just keeps on flying by. Evenings are just too short if you ask me.
> 
> ...


try melatonin and zma. Dont buy into the bullshit claims that zma raises T levels. It works for sleep. Also, try a casein protein drink mixed with a scoop of whey and natural peanut butter. Going to bed with a full stomach always makes me relax.


----------



## Big G (Aug 3, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> try melatonin and zma. Dont buy into the bullshit claims that zma raises T levels. It works for sleep. Also, try a casein protein drink mixed with a scoop of whey and natural peanut butter. Going to bed with a full stomach always makes me relax.



OK. Kewl. Thanks. I've never heard of melatonin or zma (you take 'em both, right?). I'll have to hunt around and see what I find out. Damned supplements are going to backrupt my ass though, I swear!

I'd been thinking of casein before bed. I'll typically have a whey shake if I'm up much after meal 6 (in an effort to minimize catabolism while sleeping) but I know that casein is a processed more slowly so it lasts longer.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 3, 2007)

Failing that, i have some HU-UGE biochemistry books you could borrow if you like. 

No wonder i had no trouble sleeping when i was studying


----------



## Big G (Aug 3, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> try melatonin and zma. Dont buy into the bullshit claims that zma raises T levels. It works for sleep. Also, try a casein protein drink mixed with a scoop of whey and natural peanut butter. Going to bed with a full stomach always makes me relax.



D'ya think it's worth an extra $5/30srvngs to get ZMA with Mucuna Pruriens (seeds) standardized for L-Dopa/Polypodium vulgara Suma (root) standardized for 20 Hydroxyecdysone?


----------



## Big G (Aug 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Failing that, i have some HU-UGE biochemistry books you could borrow if you like.
> 
> No wonder i had no trouble sleeping when i was studying



Funny!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey BigG!

How ya doin' mate? Hope all is well and you had a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Big G (Aug 8, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey BigG!
> 
> How ya doin' mate? Hope all is well and you had a fantastic weekend!



Nope. Dammit. Hospitalized again for dehydration. Kidneys were fine this time though (probably just went to the hospital much sooner this time). I got one mother of all mother headaches in the gym and ended up just curled up holding my head. It was awful. The medic was a complete prick too. He said "You're gonna have to lift your head up to talk to me son. I just can't hear you down there" and departed with "You just need to take it slow. You won't get a physique like mine over night" (apparently still unaware that I hadn't raised my head up!).

I'll update everything tomorrow, chillin'.

G.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 9, 2007)

That is not good news. You just take it easy and rest up.

Lucky for the medic you couldn't lift your head - you might have popped him one. Fuckin retard.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Big G (Aug 10, 2007)

*8/3/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT (last night): 11:15pm-1:00am (woke up hungry. drank ½ of 1st-ever home-made PWO shake - not too bad. not exactly "good" but anyway...).

WEIGHT (before breakfast):171.8lb.

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:20am (Got hungry at 9:30am! WTF!?)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm (Home-made PWO shake - See notes below). 
Meal 4 - 3:30pm (Even home-made shakes only last 2hrs!)
Meal 5 - 7:30pm (PP shake @6:45p. couldn't wait for food)
Meal 6 - 9:30pm (rehersal dinner, eating early. boredom!). 

LUNCHTIME WORKOUT (Pull/Tri):
(1) Wide Grip Pullups (BW) - 3x6 (full extension all reps. All completed for 1st time! Woohoo! Do same again next week. Hopefully less effort required for final reps each set) [Me-52lb:1x10 warmup].
(2) Bent-over BB rows (knees bent, back straight) - w/bar:1x10(warmup), 65lb:1x10(cake!), 75lb:1x10(still cake!), 85lb:1x10 (All reps fully to abs. 1st time. Woohoo! Up the weight! Next time try 75, 85 & 95lb sets)
(3) Dips w/30lb DB - 1x8 (struggled last rep, but not too bad) w/15lb DB - 1x8 (easy), BW:1x8 (Too easy! Next time try all three sets w/30lb DB!).
(4) Cable Row w/narrow handle - 110lb:3x10(all reps fully to abs. 1st time. I'm an animal today! ).
(5) Bent over lateral raise (rear delts) w/25lb DBs: 3x10(No problem! Next time use 30lb for 1st and possibly 2nd sets).
(6) DB Pullover w/40lb DB - 3x10 (NOTE: Right shoulder felt tight, but loosened up as sets progressed. good extension on all reps - keep this the same for next time) 
(7) Skull-Crushers - 25lb:3x5 (faied r3, s3. triceps apparently fried!).

WORKOUT NOTES: Awesome! Smashed last weeks #s. Felt like a power house. NEXT TIME: Up the weights, up the weights, up the weights!!! 

PWO SHAKE NOTES: I made my first home-made PWO shake last night. It had ½cup fat free yogurt, ½cup milk, ½cup ground rolled oats and a banana all blended up togther. It looked like asphalt sealant when I got it out of the fridge this morning (to take to work - i.e. transfer to office fridge) and it was it was still pretty thick when I took my first sip, but adding a little water made it actually OK. It's kind-of weird but not too bad. I might add some dried cherries to see if it sweetens it up a bit. All in all though, not too bad. Thanks to all IM members that recommended cessation of Cytogainer. I'd rather be on whole-food any day.

AFTER WORK: Family hell! Wife's sister's son is getting married tomorrow. Rehersal dinner tonight (since when is it necessary to "reherse" eating fucking dinner!?). Sat around bored while wife caught up with family members.

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
May not have them all in food log but I took everything perfectly.


----------



## Big G (Aug 10, 2007)

*8/4/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT (last night): 11:30pm-7:00am

WEIGHT (before breakfast):not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 11:30am
Meal 3 - 2:30pm
Meal 4 - 5:30pm
Meal 5 - 7:30pm
Meal 6 - 8:30pm

MORNING: Painted freshly built handrail recently built by back door.

ATERNOON-->NIGHT: Wedding & reception for wife's sister's son. Went on for ages. I was soooo bored. I couldn't wait to leave. They served food at 7:30pm. I ate again before they put it away, plus took a whole bunch of chicken and beef home. It was crazy good food! Not worth going through 9-10 hours of reception but still...

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
Even remembered to take ActvaTe to wedding. All taken timely.


----------



## Big G (Aug 10, 2007)

*8/5/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT (last night): 12:30pm-7:00am (up early, someone arrived to clear topsoil from back 

WEIGHT (before breakfast):

Meal 1 - 7:45am
Meal 2 - 11:50am (trip to H.Depot took too long. hungry!)
Meal 3 - 4:00pm (slept 12-2. took 'til 4 to feel hungry)
Meal 4 - 9:15pm (grocery shop 6-9pm. lived on cherries!)

NOTE: Forgot to add Meal 4 marker in food log. Can't be bothered to fix it.

"Bad day for food and water" - That's what I wrote in my little carry-around leather day-log/journal. Look what happened tomorrow! Related to today's water intake, or or bigger/different issue? Surely the latter, right?

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
"Took ActivaTe perfectly" - That's what little book says. It's Fri 8/10 as I type this. I fell behind updating this due to tomorrow's events.


----------



## Big G (Aug 10, 2007)

*8/6/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT (last night): 1:45am-7:00am (nowhere near enough! went to bed at midnight but just laid there, unable to to sleep - made out w/Mrs G at 1:15am! - slept fine after that!). Woke up at 3:30am hungry - had protein shake and went back to bed. ( I'm going to try Melatonin & ZMA soon (to see if it helps with my awful sleep patterns).

WEIGHT (before breakfast):not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am (Got hungry at 9:30am! WTF!?)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm (Home-made PWO shake - See notes below). 
Meal 4 - 4:45pm (late. couldn't stop. urgent budget rpt). 
Meal 5 - 7:45pm (driving home w/headache - see below)
Meal 6 - 10:15pm (in hospital waiting room)
Meal 7 - 1:15am (still in the &^%$ing waiting room!)
Meal 8 - 3:30am (while on IVs) + PP shake after discharged.

AFTER-WORK WORKOUT (Legs) Rescheduled from yesterday. Garage is still a wreck (Home gym inaccessible). See yesterday's notes for more info (crappy weekend!). NOTE: Today's cardio is rescheduled to tomorrow as Active Recovery for legs... Anyway...

Warmup - 5mins on elliptical, 1min fwd, 1min bckwrd.
then...
1.Incline situps: 2x25 + 1x20 (while throwing/catching 4lb ball), plus 1x20 twisting situps (for the burn. no additional weight).
2.Full Squats - 135lb:1x10, 155lb:1x10, 165lb(new max from last workout):1x8(failed #8. was trying for one more than last week), when...

SUDDENLY!!...*POP*

AND...

HEADACHE FROM HELL!!!

I couldn't stand up after that last squat. It wasn't my legs. It was my head. Bad bad bad inside my head. Right on the top, in the middle. I just curled up held my head in both hands and thought "FUCK! It must be renal failure again!" That's what it was in March when this same thing happened (although I didn't go to the doctor for about a month that time, I just kept taking breaks and trying lighter and lighter weights - and still getting headaches - until I finally broke down and went - only to be told I was in 90% renal failure!). Anyway... I digress... 

I made it home (after a miserable experience with a medic - see a few posts above) and my wife took me down to the hopital. I sat in the waiting room for almost 7 hours! My wife even left to go to bed (Bored? Uh.. Yeah! I spent seven hours wishing I'd brought a book!). They did the same shit to me last time too. This time I went armed with bread, PB, bananas, apples and protein powder!  I'm dying in pain and fucking starving to death at the same time this time! I finally saw the doc who told me my kidneys were fine, my electrolites were fine, there was a slight elevation in whatever the hell its called when the damaged crap in your muscles is filtered out after a workout. But I was dehydrated. WTF!? I've drank waaaaaay more water than I've ever drank in my life since adopting this lifestyle (9mo back) and yet now I'm dehydrating. 2litres of IVs later I'm out - but my head still aches - not as bad - nowhere near as bad as at first, that's for sure, but I'm still aching. Told boss I'd be late but didn't want to use ½ sick day. He was cool with it.

Life goes on. Off to the doc anyway. Gotta get my blood results to post on IM  (plus, I've honestly never looked at bloodwork results before - might learn summink).

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
Forgot to take one to the hospital - took one before and after though. Otherwise timely.


----------



## Big G (Aug 10, 2007)

*8/7/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT (last night): 4:15am-11:00am (In hospital on IVs for dehydration 8p-3:30a - Actually it was more like 7 hours in pain in the waiting room and 40 minutes getting 2 litres of IV fluids! But anyway...)

WEIGHT (AFTER breakfast):176.8lb (NOTE: Spent night in hospital getting re-hydrated - see yesterday's notes. Recorded 175.8lb in weight-log to offset coffee, toast & egg breakfast). Up from 161lb in March and still have abs! Woohoo! 

Meal 1 - 11:00am
Meal 2 - 2:00pm
Meal 3 - 5:00pm
Meal 4 - 8:00pm
Meal 5 - 11:00pm

NOTE: Bad headache, like a really nasty hangover, all day long! Progressed into blinding migraine by 4pm, Couldn't see anything but flashing colors 4:30-6pm. Had to stay a little late at work just to be able to drive home.  Got home at 6:30pm and fell alseep in LA-Boy until 7:30pm. 

Identified 500mg of methylxanthine matrix (incl. caffeine) in Animal Pump. I'm hoping that avoiding caffeine will stop dehydration issues. Time will tell. 

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************


----------



## Big G (Aug 10, 2007)

*8/8/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT (last night): 6pm-7pm, then 12:15am-7am

WEIGHT (AFTER breakfast):174.8lb (Down 1lb from yesterday, after being re-hydrated via IV Tuesday night).

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 1:30pm
Meal 4 - 4:30pm 
Meal 5 - 8:15pm (couldn't stop listing Craigslist items)
Meal 6 - 11:00pm
Meal 7 - 3:00am (Woke up. Had pee, PP shake & back to bed).

NOTE: Crappy day. Had miserable breakdown at work with boss (after finding out that wife had wracked up another almost $400 on the credit card I've already banned her from using). Told him about my suicidal thoughts and debt-related depression. Left work determined to something about it. Namely, to sell anything (and damned near everything!) I own on Craigslist (incl. golf cart, trailer, home gym , pressure washer, kitchenaid etc). Anything worth over $100 is outahere. $25k credit card debt has to go away (and will, dammit). Photographed items for sale and listed craigslist ads for 5hours 6pm-11pm. Read replies to my dehydration/hospitalization thread on IM and posted response. Got to bed at about 12:30am. Late again, but I just wasn't tired at 11pm.  Never enough sleep. Still need to order ZMA and whatever else was recommended in this jrnl (above).

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
Took everthing perfectly.


----------



## Big G (Aug 10, 2007)

*8/9/07*

THURSDAY.

SLEPT (last night): 12:30am-7am (again, not enough!) Was listing damned near everything I own (incl. home gym) for sale on craigslist) in an effort to stop mounting interest on $25k credit card debt (wife's gasitric bypass $20k + mastectomy $5k). Using Psycho-cybernetics techniques to drive self to acheive debt-free goal. It can't hurt!

WEIGHT (AFTER breakfast):174.0lb (Down .8lb from yesterday and 1.8lb from Tuesday morning - after being re-hydrated in hospital via IV Monday night).

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:35am
Meal 3 - 1:25pm
Meal 4 - 4:30pm (No food. No milk. Muesli w/PP = Gross!)
Meal 5 - 7:30pm
Meal 6 - 10:30pm

NOTE: I've decided to sell anything and everything we own to try and get out from under our $25k of credit card debt ($20k wife gastric bypass + $5k wife's mastectomy). Someone was supposed to be coming round to look at my pullup/dip station so I went to the garage to dust it off and make it look nice. As a fairwell Goodbye I decided to do a quick half-dozen pullups. As soon as I hit #6, I felt that old familiar pressure head-pain that i'd felt in the gym on Monday. It wasn't as bad as Monday (by a long way) but, if it's solely dehydrated related, then why am I still getting this pain after being re-hydrated and rested for 3days? It only happens when I do some kind of strenuous physical activity.

DOCTORS: I made an appt to see my doctor this morning, but they phoned me back and cancelled me. Actually they didn't call me, they called my wife, and I didn;t even know they'd rescheduled until I went to bed last night. Fuckers! I've only been to see them three times and twice they've done this to me. I guess head-splitting headaches, dehydration and hospitalization is no big deal to them.  Rescheduled to Monday 8:15am anyway.

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
Missed cap 1 w/breakfast. Took it at 10:35am w/meal 2 & supplements. All other pills taken perfectly. 
SIDE EFFECTS - I don't know really. Nothing much. Maybe a few extra spots on my forehead but they might've happened anyway. I don't know. My libido's been fucked since I started working out 9months ago (never had any libido issues before) and there's been no change there. I don't know really. Nothing particular to mention anyway.

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
Took everthing perfectly.


----------



## Big G (Aug 10, 2007)

*8/10/07*

FRIDAY.

SLEPT (last night): 12:30am-7am (as always, not enough!) Wide awake at 11:30pm talking to Dad in UK. Haven't spoken for a month or more, so stayed up chatting. Gotta get more sleep. Need to order ZMA and whatever else was recommended in my IM journal to see if it helps. I never sleep enough. No wonder my libidos fucked! I never sleep enough to produce hormones! 

WEIGHT (AFTER breakfast):174.0lb (Same as yesterday. Down .8lb from Wednesday and 1.8lb from Tuesday morning - after being re-hydrated in hospital via IV Monday night). FYI - I drank 13pints of water yesterday and didn't gain an ounce. Surely 174lb is a true weight. 

WATER - I drank water like a madman today. 2.9gal to be exact! It was nuts! I had to pee 16 times! I counted! I drank all day long (as usual) but just drank more. I'm interested to see my weight tomorrow morning. Assuming I don't sweat an unusually large amount overnight I should be able to tell if 174lb is where I'm at, or whether I should be closer to 176, like I was after being re-hydrated in hospital. Anyway... drinking that much water and peeing that many times is defintely not practical for a daily routine! 16x! Sheesh!

I WONDER... how long it takes the body to rehydrate without IVs. I mean, if it took 2 litres of IVs to rehydrate me in hospital, how much water would I need to drink (and for how long) to rehydrate myself. Would one day of three gallons do it, or does it take the body a couple of days (or more) to osmosis whatever it needed to replenish itself. I wonder.

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:50-11:20am(busy at work. bite here, bite there)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm (hungry already)
Meal 4 - 4:30pm
Meal 5 - 8:00pm
Meal 6 - 12:00pm (after updating this journal, Sat-Fri).

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey G. Im totally gutted for you with all this shit that's going on. I hope you get some decent results from the blood tests. 

I just have a minor suggestion with regards to your dehydration issue. When we are racing or doing some strenuous training (especially in the summer), we are told not to drink water, as it doesn't hydrate you properly. The best thing to drink is something isotonic, which will replace your lost salts from your workouts that keep your body in osmotic balance.

The fact that you're drinking so much water, and it's going right through you (peeing 16X right?!), suggests to me that the water isn't doing you any favours and may actually be diluting your already weak electrolyte balance within your body.

Does this make sense? Its the only thing i can think of that may be worth a try while you're waiting to see a doctor who actually cares. I use lucozade, but i buy the powder stuff which is cheaper than buying a dozen bottles of the stuff. I dont know if you get Lucozade where you are, but i buy the Orange and Passionfruit Sports Recovery stickpack, website here: (5th one down)

Shop : Product list : Sports & Recovery Powders : Lucozade Sport Shop: buy Lucozade Sport online, sports drinks, bars, powders and gels

Its worth a try mate! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

Geez. Thanks.

The bloodwork said elctrolytes were fine, but I have been trying to find something that'll do better than just water, especially for workout days. Thanksfor the links (and reminding me of the word ISOTONIC - I'd been trying to remember it. Trying to explain to a moron in a sports store what you're looking for when you can't remember what it's called is a pain giant pain in the wahzoo!

Anyway.. It's 8/30 as I write this. Almost 3 weeks since I last updated (what a slacker!). The road of life got p-r-e-t-t-y bumpy from for a few days. I hate it when life beats me down into a worthless rambling pulp. Here's the journal logs from 8/10 until now. Some of the food-log stuff is missing, but who the hell looks at that anyway (except me - when I'm going back through shit, researching). Anyway... here goes...


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey G!   Nice to see you're back in it!   What are you talking about???? I look at the food logs....but, then again,,, I'm the anal type


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/11/07*

FRIDAY.

SLEPT (last night): 12:30am-8:30am - Got woken up by someone calling to buy golfcart (already sold yesterday - I'm very sad to see it go, but gotta get out of debt).

WEIGHT (AFTER breakfast):172.6lb WTF!!? I was 172lb when admittd to hospital dehydrated. I was 176lb when I came out. I drank 2.9gal of water yesteday and dropped from 174lb yesterday morning to 172.6lb this morning. If I was 172lb when admitted to hospital dehydrated and 176lb when I came out rehydrated then surely being 172.6lb 3 days later means I'm dehydrated again! This just isn't making any sense. Something's up. 

Meal 1 - 8:45am
Meal 2 - not updated.
Meal 3 - kept records on paper.
Meal 4 - but, as of 8/30
Meal 5 - I can't be f&^%ed to go 
Meal 6 - back and enter it. Ate OK though.

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/12/07*

I don't know. I probably took notes of the food, but I never updated this day. As of 8/30 I can't be f*&^ed!


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/13/07*

MONDAY.

SLEPT (last night): 12:45am-7:00am - Up late cooking food for the week (veggies, chicken etc).

WEIGHT (AFTER breakfast):175.2lb - Entered 174.2lb in weight log to offset bread, PB, eggs & coffee breakfast.

Meal 1 - 7:20am
Meal 2 - 10:50am (late. after Dr's appt - see below).
Meal 3 - 1:45pm
Meal 4 - 6:00pm (after wk - hungry!)
Meal 5 - 9:15pm
Meal 6 - 11:15pm (shake before bed)

DOCTORS APPT (8:15am): Good news and bad news...
The good news is that my dehydration (and resultant headaches) could be caused simply by a lack of sodium. Not eating any processed foods has eliminated a lot of sources of sodium from my diet. And, while I do put salt in the water I boil veggies in (and add seasoned-salt to most meats/sauces) it's apparently not enough. 

The doc prescribed me a bag of pretzels! I thought that was pretty funny. He's told me to eat a few servings of them today, tomorrow and Wednesday, drink plenty of water (at least a gallon) then go to the gym for a workout Wednesday night. He also suggested taking a serving of pretzels into the gym and munching on them during the workout (He said it might even make me feel better). I'll be the only MF with a bag of pretzels in the gym, but Hey! Whatever it takes, right?

The bad news is that if I get a headache on Wednesday he wants me back in for an MRI of my brain. He was concerned that I got head pain two days after being rehydrated in hospital while doing a few pullups (to say goodbye to my pullup stn, currently for sale). He said I should've got enough sodium from my IV to prevent something like that occuring. He said it could be a weak point in my brain. And, while my blood pressure is currently 115/65 it could go up to as much as 180 or 190 while lifting. There could be somewhere in my head unable to deal with this kind of pressure. 

I honestly think it's a sodium thing. If it was a head thing then surely it would've been a problem sometime between March (last hospital stay) and now becuase I've been lifting regularly throughout. Also, whenever I get head pain in the gym it always turns out that I'm dehydrated. Coincedence? I don't think so. 

Time will tell! Fingers crossed.

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
#3 & #4 were kind-of close together becuase meal 5 was late and bed was early. Other than that though, all were taken timely.
SIDE EFFECTS - Still nothing particular to mention. I do have a number of spots on my forehead and my libido is still non-existant, but other than that, nothing much.


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/14/07*

TUESDAY.

SLEPT (last night): 12:00am-7:00am (Bed at 11:30pm, read Psycho-cybernetics - Interesting stuff!).

WEIGHT (AFTER breakfast):173.2lb (up, down, up, down! WTF?)

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am (w/added pretzels. Dr's orders).
Meal 3 - 1:15pm (w/salt. Dr's orders.I don't like salt.)
Meal 4 - 5:20pm (Benefits Mtg: snacked on 1oz pretzels).
Meal 5 - 11:00pm (slept 7pm-10:45pm. came home exhausted)
Meal 6 - 1:45pm Shake before bed.

NOTES: Nothing day. Tired. Busted ass at work. Crashed as soon as I got home (couldn't stay awake). Woke at 11ish hungry. Ate pretzels throughout the day and salted lunch & eggs. Realized that I don't really like salt sprinkled on my food too much (if at all!), but still... gotta have it. Tomorrow is G-Day! Back to the gym. I'm hoping for no headache. Otherwise it's back to the doc and off for a fucking MRI/brain-scan to see what's up. And with it goes any hopes of packing on some serious pounds here over the next few years.

Fingers crossed. Fuck. Fingers, toes, arms and legs crossed! Come onnnn brain! No weakspots allowed! No pussy-ass weakspot brains at this party!

*********** NHA Stack (DesignerSupps) ****************
ActivaTe: 1cap w/meals 1,3 & 5 and one more before bed.
Novedex Rx: 2caps before bed.
******************************************************
Took w/meals 2, 4 & 5 and again before bed becuase I forgot to take pill#1 w/meal#1. Not far off the mark though.
SIDE EFFECTS: Definitely spots. On my forehead. Not loads of them, but they hurt. They're down deep ones. Squeezing 'em only seems to piss 'em off and they just swell up and look bigger 'n' meaner. Whatever. I'll just walk the fuck around with spots on my head, I suppose.


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/15/07*

WEDNESDAY.

SLEPT (last night): 7pm-11pm then 2:30am-7:00am (Fell asleep when I got home from work - exhausted. Woke up hungry. Ate. Wide awake but went back to bed at 2am. Couldn't sleep. May have even been 3am before I eventually dozed off. I need to go to bed at 11pm every night to get 8hours. Will do better.).

WEIGHT (AFTER breakfast):172.8lb (½lb over weight when admitted to hospital dehydrated. 3½lb lighter than I was when released  And, I've been eating salt and drinking boat loads of water. WTF?)

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:45am
Meal 3 - 2:00pm (PWO shake. Left work 2:15pm w/headache)
Meal 4 - 9:30pm (slept 3pm-9:00pm - headache.)
Meal 5 - 12:30 (back to bed at 2am)

PRE WORKOUT NOTE - No supplements pre-workout. 1st day back in the gym since Monday last week (and resultant hospitalization due to severe head pain and dehydration - again!). Will I get a headache today? That's the question! If I do, it's back to the doc' and off to hospital for a brain scan. I definitely don't want that! Fingers crossed.

WORKOUT
Warm-up: 5mins on elliptcal trainer (.67miles)fwds/bckwrds.
1. Incline situps - twisting: 1x25, throwing & catching 4lb ball:1x25, holding 4lb ball behind head:1x15(fail).
2. Full squats (free weights) - 135lb:1x10(HEADACHE!Fuck!!Fuck!!Fuck!!), 145lb:1x10, 155lb:1x10
3. Deadlifts - 175lb:1x10, 195lb:1x8, 215lb:1x6, 235lb:1x4.
4. Lunges - not done. feeing like shit and already short on time because of extended rest intervals taken due to headache.
5. Prone Leg Curl - not done. see reason above.
6. Rotary Calf Press - 190lb:1x15, 210lb:1x15, 230lb:1x15.
7. Knee raises - not done. out of time.

POST WORKOUT NOTE: FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10 reps at 135lb and BANG! Headache. Not a killer, drop-you-to-your-knees headache but a definitely a nasty, uncomfortable pressure inside my skull. I can't fucking believe it. I called my doc. He said "go get your blood pressure taken immediately. And, while you're there, do some squats or lunges or something and take it again. If it's over 160 call me". I went to Walmart and used their free blood pressure monitor. I was 141/__ 20 minutes after having worked out. I grabbed two 40lb bags of salt and did 10 squats (right in the store w/people looking at me weird!) and tried again. I was 169/__. One minute later I was 155/__. I called the doc. He wanted to know if my headache came back at 169/__. I told him I hadn't noticed any change. I still had the same dull hedache I had after my first set of 135lb squats. He said he wants me to do an MRI. I asked him what good it would do anyway. It's not like they're going to cut my head open to fix something, right? He said Wrong! If I'd had an anuerism (sp?) it'd need to be removed! WTF!? Fucking brain surgery!? Fuck that! 

I called my insurance company to be told that my out-of-pocket-deductible is $500, plus they only pay 80% after that until I hit $1,500. When my policy renews on Sept 1st the deductible goes to $750 and my out of pocket max jumps to $2,000 (excluding the deductible, i.e. $2,750 max). Since I remain buried in debt (self-image issue?) I won't be doing any of these options. I can't afford an MRI whatever it costs. I bullet straight through the skull sounds just wonderful to me (stop this misery!) but that'd leave Mrs.G fucked, so I guess I'll just go on with whatever the fuck is wrong with my head as-is. 

What pisses me off the most is that I finally found something that I enjoy doing (after years of depression and misery) and now it turns out that my fucking head is messed up. 

I'm going to go back through my journal (from March or May or whenever it was when I got dehydrated last time) and see if, after the massive knock-me-down headache, whether I got mild versions of that same headache weeks aftrwards. Hopefully so. Hopefully this is just like an injury. My head is sore today because it just hasn't quite healed up yet (hopefully).


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/16/07*

THURSDAY.

SLEPT (last night): 3pm-9pm then 3:30am-7:00am (Got off work early yesterday due to exertion headache - see yesterday's notes. Fell asleep when I got home from work - Woke up hungry. Ate. Wide awake but went back to bed at 2:30am. Couldn't sleep. i.e. Same story as yesterday. 

WEIGHT (before breakfast):not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:40am
Meal 2 - 11:05am (X/lrg meal. depressed).
Meal 3 - 1:45pm
Meal 4 - 12:30am!! (got off work @5pm. slept 5:15-12:15a!)

HEADACHE NOTES: Not too bad this morning. I can feel it when bending down to tie my shoes, for example (presumably due to increased blood pressure in my head while bending over), but it's not particularly painful. Just a dull ache. Doc said (yesterday) to take another week off from the gym (like I have any other options, dammit!) and try again next week. Ideally I should have an MRI (to rule out any possible brain damage, bleeding, weak-spots etc) but I just can't afford it. Going further into debt would lower my quality of life to the point where I wouldn't want to live it (like it's not already at that point already!) so, untill I have the money, I'll be in and out of the gym periodically just to see if the head pains reoccur. Hopefully it'll ease up in a few weeks and I'll be back to normal. Who knows. Life sucks.

I wish I had better news but I don't.

NOTE Re: WORK - Opted to use a vacation day and take tomorrow off.


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/17/07*

Nothing recorded at all, not even in my little notepad I carry everywhere. 1st time ever. feeling v.low. ate well/clean but just felt miserable.  Nagging headache. Worked on paving stones in side yeard (new raised patio, sloping pathway and circular patio/pathway in front of garage (where man-door is going to be installed).


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/18/07*

Same as yesterday. Clean enough eating but feeling v.low. Same projects continued in yard (looking good!)


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/19/07*

Dammit. WTF? Wife told me today she lost her job on Friday but too afraid to tell me about it on Fri & Sat b/c I was so miserable about headache, potential $2,750 MRI/surgery and existing $20k credit card debt (mostly wife's medical). Can life get worse!? Geez!


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/20/07*

Called off work. V.low. Headache, worry, depression. Can't seem to shake it off.


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/21/07*

Day off. Boss v.understanding. Encouraged me to just rest. Of course, I worked outside all day b/c that IS a day off to me!  Still though, in seriousness, v.worried about money, health, wife, house, debts, future, potential surgeries, never hitting gym again. Mind is fried/spinning.


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/22/07*

Nothing new. Feeling beat up. Boss OK'd rest. Found it difficult to get "into" anything in particular. Rested for evening.


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/23/07*

Final day off work. Back to work tomorrow. Feeling some breaks in the clouds, wife has interviews lined up (from craigslist ads - quick replies!), have vowed to sell anything and everything I can to battle this depressing debt, gotta DO something, can't live like this. Slight ongoing headache but nothing I can't live with.


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/24/07*

FRIDAY

Slept: 11:30p-6:45a

Weight (before breakfast): Not measured.

Meal 1: 7:30am 
Meal 2: 11:15am (after mtgs)
Meal 3: 
Meal 4: 
Meal 5: 
Meal 6: 

OOPS! Had a bit of trouble settlin into my old ways today. Food log not comleted and no paper recos maintained. Ah, well... I ate well anyway. Nice and clean.

Am considering going on a cut, dropping to maybe 5% this time (for photos/memories, plus it'd give me something to focus on sinxce headpain is ongoing and llifting hevy remains out of the question for the time being). I planned to bulk until Dec/Jan then cutting to 5% for spring, but this headache crap may just have to move all that around. I'll jusyt have to stay ripped after I get ripped - Gotta be crazy ripped next spring, if just to celebrate 1½yrs at this game (and OK, show off a bit too).


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/25/07*

Alright. Balls'd-up food journal again. Ate well, but didn't keep up on this. Will get back into it here soon (promise to self). Still suffering nagging background headache, but feeling a bit better emotionally.


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/26/07*

Same shit. Diferent day.

Tomorrow, it's on! Life resumes. Let's get a cut started.


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/27/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT - 11:30pm-6:45am (woke at 3am thirsty, drank some milk and went back to sleep - woke feeling rested).

WEIGHT (before breakfast): Not measured. 175.8lb yesterday.

Meal 1 - 7:20am (salted eggs + ate pretzels at 9:30am).
Meal 2 - 10:45am w/salt! (+ 1plum 11:30am - little treat)
Meal 3 - 1:40pm w/salt (incl. pretzels w/salt!)
Meal 4 - 5:00pm
Meal 5 - 9:00pm
Meal 6 - missed it, in bed at 11pm.

WORKOUT: 1st workout in 10days (due to ongoing headaches). Consumed approx' 3xRDA of salt/sodium on Sat & Sunday. Woke with no headpain today. Weight yesterday was 175.8lb (i.e. damned near my weight when released from hospital re-hydrated). Hopefully my dehydration and head-pain issues will be (i.e. have been) resolved simply by increased salt intake (like the doc' said). We'll see. 

UPDATE - Too busy at work to go to gym at lunch. Too tired afterwards. I'll try again tomorrow. Fingers crossed it'll be a pain free experience.

NOTE Re: BEER - Finished 12pack purchased a couple of days ago while bummed and off work with head pain & stress issues. Didn't really enjoy it. Won't be buying more. Stupid beer, just makes me fat and miserable. Why do I bother!?

NOTE RE: PLANS TO CUT - Tomorrow. Tomorrow. Tomorrow!


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/28/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 11:15pm-6:45am (not bad).

WEIGHT (before breakfast): 176.0lb (Back to weight when released from hospital after being re-hydrated. Good news! The increased sodium intake recently seems to be helping retain water / avoid dehydration. Hopefully I'll be back to the gym soon, without head pain!

Meal 1 - 7:15am (Reduced carbs. Got a bit doughy-looking while unable to workout due to dehydration & head pains)
Meal 2 - 10:40am (reduced carbs again + used last of PP)
Meal 3 - 1:45am (PWOP shake, nuts, a plum & 1oz pretzels)
Meal 4 - 3:45pm (hungry already)
Meal 5 - 9:00pm (starved. just back from grocery shop)
Meal 6 - Missed it. Fell asleep after meal 5.

LUNCHTIME WORKOUT: Press/Bi.
WORKOUT (Press/Bi):
(1) Incline BB Press - w/bar(warmup):1x20, 95lb:1x8, 115lb:8, 135lb:1x7, 155lb(new max):1x1½(fail).
(2) CG Chin-ups - 3x8 (all completed - nice!)
(3) Seated Military BB Press - 115lb:1x7, 125lb:1x6, 135lb:1x4.
(4) DB Press - 55lb:1x9(fail), 60lb:1x4(fail), 55lb:1x4½(fail), 50lb:1x8 (weaker than last month - pre headpain, but there was no pain. Woohoo!)
(5) Arnold Press - 40lb:1x6(fail), 40lb:1x5½(fail), 40lb:1x4(fail) - Again, weaker than last month, but no head pain! Woohoo!
(6) Smith-machine shrugs - 185lb:1x10(still v.easy!), 205lb:1x10, 225lb(new max):1x10, 245lb(not done):Taking it a little easy.
(7) EZ-Bar Curls - 75lb EZ-bar BB:1x10, 1x6(fail), 1x3½(fail).

FUCKING AWESOME!!!! I was scared that I'd never be back in the gym again, but here I am, hydrated and kicking butt! It feels so good to be back. I noticed some slight pressure in my head with the 225lb shrugs (hence no 245lb shrugs today) but all-in-all a very successful workout. Left feeling 110%. Colors looked brighter. Even showering, all pumped up, felt fantastic. I was loaded with seratonin and endorphins, I'm sure. Woo-fucking-hoo!! 

NOTES Re: HEAD-PAIN (9pm)
I'm not exactly in pain, but something's not right. I could feel it at work too, but it was more noticable when bending down to change my shoes, pickup clothes from floor etc. Something's not right. Hopefully it's just whatever was injured last month healing, but it's still tender inside my head, that's for sure.


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/29/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 9:30pm-6:45am (woke at 12p thirsty, drank ½cup milk & went back to bed).

WEIGHT: 174.2lb (AFTER breakfast - recorded 173.6 in weight log to offset 2½pc toast, approx 1.25tblsp PB & 1cup coffee) - Down 2½lb from yesterday morning! WTF? I ate sodium and drank water all day yesterday. Why the enormous drop?

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:45am
Meal 3 - 1:10pm (hungry already)
Meal 4 - 4:30pm
Meal 5 - 10:00pm (slept 6p-8:15p +fight w/wife until 9:45p)
Meal 6 - 1:00am (up late, fighting, miserable re:headache)
Meal 7 - 3:30am (PP only.Slept 1:15am-3:30am,woke thirsty)

WORKOUT - None. Fucking head pains continue. 

NOTES Re: HEADACHE - Annoying background ache in top of head won't go away. Sometimes it throbs. In bed at night it felt like something cold was dripping inside my head (v.annoying when trying to sleep). Woke with it. Worked all day with it. Went to bed with it. Thoroughly depressed about it. Something's definitely not right!  On Tuesday when I worked out I'd had no pain in 2 days. 30 minutes after working out it started up again and it just keeps on coming.


----------



## Big G (Aug 30, 2007)

*8/30/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT (last night): 6pm-9pm, then 1:30am-7:00am (woke at 3:30am thirsty, had PP shake, went back to sleep).

WEIGHT: Not measured. No poop this morning either. Possibly from reduced calorie intake yesterday? 

GOAL - Cut body fat down to 5-6%. Currently probably around 10-11%. Can't lift weights due to head pain issues. Every time I lift I get a headache that last days, or possibly weeks. It's been this way now for about a month.  Totally depressed about it. Decided to rip body fat down to lowest ever levels (for something to do!).

Meal 1 - 7:15am
Meal 2 - 11:30am (late. v.busy at work)
Meal 3 - 2:15pm (after cardio & mini-workout. see below)
Meal 4 - 5:00pm
Meal 5 - 8:45pm (after cooking lrg batch of veg)
Meal 6 - 11:30pm (small snack w/PP)

TOTAL DAILY CALORIES: 2200 (The cut is on!)

CARDIO - 30min @ approx 8mph i.e. 4miles 10mins fwd 5mins bckwrd X2 w/HR@145-160 +3mins rowing - I've decided to get into rowing, but I exhausted myself doing it today. HR was at 179, gasping. I was surprised! Still... I'll be back!  ALSO... ½mile jogging on the road around local park & sidestreets (1st time. See note at base).

WORKOUT (test if headpain would reappear):
1. WG Pullups (BW) - 2x6, 1x4. No pain.  There's hope!
2. Full Squats w/135lb: 1x10, 1x8, 1x6 (no fails. 2min RIs)
3. Dips 1x12 (couldn't resist, while walking out)

HEADPAIN NOTES: Woke this morning with mild headache. Still had it at 1:30pm when going to gym. 30mins on elliptical passed v.easily. When I got off I noticed no headache. I rowed for a few minutes - just getting a feel for it, then decided to test if headache would reappear with some more strenous exercises than I did on Tues. WG Pullups went well, even pushing to fail on set 3, so I decided to try squats. I was doing 165lb full squats whe I got the mother-headache last month (the start of this nightmare) so I settled on 135lb. Again, after 3 sets, no pain. Excellent. A dozen dips on the way out caused no pain too. Afterwards (maybe an hour or so) I got the old, mild incling of a headache, like I had when I woke up this morning, but it was on and off. Writing this at 10pm I feel fine.

Oh! Oh! I forgot to mention, I decided I'd rather run than fight w/wife, so I drove around in circles, found a perfect ½mile course and later tested it. I was nice. My knees don't like the treadmill, so I'm guessing they won't like the road much either, but I'm gonna try some repeated ½miles, then a mile, then... We'll see how it goes. It'd be nice to be able to run long(ish)-distances outside in the sun. Hopefully my knees hold out. Plus, if I get in on of those moods, or if my wife's onthe attck, I can at least vent by just running running running. It'd make me feel better than fighting and arguing, I'm sure!


----------



## Big G (Aug 31, 2007)

For reference, this is the blood/urine analysis the day I went into hospital:

Hematology
WBC (4.6-10.2): 8.5
RBC (4.3-5.7): 4.33
HGB (13.5-17.5): 14.3
HCT (39.0-49.0): 41.4
MCV (80.0-97.0): 95.6
MCHC (32.0-36.0): 34.6
RDW (11.0-14.8): 13.2
PLT (142-424): 197
MPV (6.2-12.1): 8
NEUT ABS (1.8-7.7): 4.1
LYMPH ABS (1.0-4.8): 3.2
MONO ABS (0.0-0.9): 0.8
EOSIN ABS (0.0-0.7): 0.2
BASO ABS (0.0-0.2): 0.3 H
AUTO SEG (40-70): 48.5
AUTO LYMPH (22-44): 37.7
AUTO MONO (0-12): 8.9
AUTO EOSIN (0-7): 2
AUTO BASO (0-2): 2.9 H

Chemistry
GLUC (70-110): 120 H
BUN (8-20): 32 H
CREAT (0.6-1.3): 0.9
NA (136-145): 137
K (3.6-5.1): 3.7
CI (98-107): 3.7
CO2 (22-32): 27
AGAP (6-18): 6

CKMB-Troponin
CK (21-232): 454 H

ESR
WSR (0-15): 6

Ur Microscopic Panel
U WBC (0-5/HPF): <1
U RBC (0-5): 1
U BACTERIA (None/HPF): Rare A
U SQ EPI (FEW/LPF): Rare
U MUCUS (NONE/LPF): Rare A

Urinalysis Screen Panel
U APPEAR (Clear): Clear
U COLOR (Yellow): Straw
U PH (4.5-8.0): 5
U SP GRAV (1.002-1.03): 1.019
U GLUCOSE (NORMAL): Normal
U BLOOD (NEGATIVE): 10/UL A
U KETONES (NEGATIVE): Negative
U PROTEIN (NEGATIVE): Negative
U UROBILN (NORMAL): Normal
U BILI (NEGATIVE): Negative
U LEUK EST (NEGATIVE): Negative
U NITRATE (NEGATIVE): Negative

Who knows... I might even figure out what some of this means in time!


----------



## Big G (Aug 31, 2007)

*8/31/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 11:15pm-6:50am (slept right through too).

WEIGHT (before breakfast): 173.0lb

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 2:15pm (after cardio)
Meal 4 - 5:00pm
Meal 5 - 8:15pm
Meal 6 - 11:15pm

CARDIO: Went to gym with my bookkeeper who's just getting into all this. Gave him some pointers re:full-squats (incl. 10lb plate under each heel). He had trouble with the bar & two 5lb plates (tee-hee), but I assured him it'd improve quick, once he gets used to it.

This left me a little short on time, but still...

20mins on elliptical machine w/HR @ 145-155, 10min fwd & 5mins bckwrd +5mins fwd.
Then...
5mins rowing - I took my HR-monitor-wristwatch off and put it by my feet today. It worked out better. Yesterday after 2½mins I felt completely dead. When I looked down a my watch my HR was 179. Today it was nice. I kept my HR @ 145ish, felt a good workout in my back. I'll up the duration little by little over the coming weeks. Still... rowing is nice. I like it. Who knew? 

ALSO Re:CARDIO - Came home from work and did a quick ½mile round the block. I'm not use to running on the street. It was actually nice. It feels unfamiliar and I kep feeling tempted to breathe in time with my feet, but I should probably just run and let my breathing be what it wants to be. My knees felt fine though. I'll up the distance here soon.

HEAD PAIN - Minimal. Slight ache comes and goes throughout the day, but it's only slight, it doesn't last long (1-2sec) and then it goes away again. Could it all have really been a sodium thing? Let's hope so.

Anyway... The cut goes on. I'm ripping it down to about 5%bf, I swear. A crazy cut for a crazy nut! 

If I'm 173lb now and 10%bf (may be 11-12%, not sure), then LBM=155.7lb. At 5%bf w/no LBM loss I'd be 163.9lb i.e. 9lb to lose. If I aim to lose 10lb (incl. 1lb LBM loss) over the next 6-8weeks I should be fine. 

It's something to do while my head completely heals up anyway! And plus, if I can up my ability for jogging on the street that'd be nice too (even though it'll be winter and it'll be deathly cold and/or everything'll be buried in snow for 6 months anyway here soon!). Whatever. Like I said, it's something to do. I've never been that lean before, so I've got to give it a go. Call me crazy. 

DAILY CALORIES: 2,335 (not too bad)


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 1, 2007)

Can't the docs figure out what it is that causes the headaches?


----------



## Big G (Sep 1, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Can't the docs figure out what it is that causes the headaches?



The doc wants me to do an MRI but at that point I was already $25k in debt from my wife's gastic bypass and other surgeries. We're busy selling stuff, living on peanuts and doing whatever we can to get rid of the debt. I just sold my golfcart (loved the golfcart) and an MRI is about the same price. I'm trying to avoid blowing a bunch of cash we don't have on something that may reveal nothing and may not een really be necessary. Next year, like I above, I'll put some cash aside in an FSA Acct and have cash at hand if needed. 

The doc's last guess was just sodium, so I've been trying that out. It seems to be working. I'm just gonna cut for a while and avoid heavy-heavy lifting to make sure whatever got injured (something clearly did) can heal up as best as possible. If it happens again, after adjusting my diet to include much more sodium (like I have) then I'll call it quits and hand over the bucks for the damn MRI.

I just want to be worth *nothing *one of these days! Not in debt. Not wealthy. Just worth nothing. That'll be a dream come true in itself! Battling these debts (it was $25k @ 24.9% for 2years!) has been so frustrating. It's been two steps fwd, two steps back again, for far too long. It's gotta end. I just want them gone and, dammit, if I can't afford an MRI right now, I'm just gonna have to live without.

Call me stubborn but, I swear, I'm done with debt. I'm gettin' out if it kills me (which hopefully it won't!).


----------



## Big G (Sep 5, 2007)

*9/1/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 1:30am-7:30am (not enough, but woke up wide awake)

WEIGHT (before breakfast): 171.4lb (lowest in quite a while. hopefully from reduced calories and cardio - not dehydration again!)

Meal 1 - 8:00am
Meal 2 - 10:45am
Meal 3 - 2:55pm
Meal 4 - 5:45pm
Meal 5 - 9:00pm
Meal 6 - 11:45pm

WORKOUT: None, but spent 2hours mowing some waaay overgrown grass. Pushing lawnmover back and forth, back and forth, to get it cut right was a pretty good workout. I'll run tomorrow.


----------



## Big G (Sep 5, 2007)

*9/2/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 1:30am-9:30am (woke @ 4pm, PP shake & back to bed)

WEIGHT: 171.2lb

Meal 1 - 9:45am
Meal 2 - 11:30am (after road run! - see notes below)
Meal 3 - 1:45pm (weak, shaking... already!)
Meal 4 - 5:30pm (snacked on apple 4pm)
Meal 5 - 10:00pm
Meal 6 - missed it, sleeping.

CARDIO: What a day!  First ever decent road run. Did ½mile track around park (+ additional block). It was so easy I did it again. Even after that I felt as if I could do it all again, and more! I opted for a 1¼mile route (around neighborhood streets) and ran it too, no problem. I felt like I could run forever for the first time in my life. I wasn't out of breath. I kept a good pace. I'd push myself for a few hundred yards than back of a little bit. Buy always running running running. It was awesome. The sun was shining. The birds were chirping. The crickets were...um... "cricketing" (?). Anyway, it was great. The next day my legs definitely felt it. My first DOMS from a road run. 

BEER: WTF!? After all the running and limited calories all day, WTF happened!? My pressure washer happened! All I had planned for today was to pressure wash some old paint splatters off the garage wall (from where previous oner did crappy paint job), let it dry, then repaint. Instead I spent 7 hours (yup... 7 stinking hours) fucking with my pressure washer trying to get it started. Out came the wrenches. Over came the mechinically inclined neighbors. And I pulled the string. And I pulled. And I pulled. and I pulled. And I complained, got completely pissed off, kicked it, broke it some more, bitched & moaned and eventually dragged the entire unit around to a neighbor and pleaded with him to fix it. Shortly thereafter I was buying beer!  I should avoid mechanics while cutting. Hell, I should avoid mechanics. Period.

Oh well... Another day tomorrow. Labor day, even. Another day off work.


----------



## Big G (Sep 5, 2007)

*9/3/07*

MONDAY (labor day)

SLEPT: 1:30am-9:30am

WEIGHT: 170.8lb

Meal 1 - 10:00am (woke crazy hungry, but kept meal little)
Meal 2 - 12:45am (v.weak/shaking, back from hardware store)
Meal 3 - 1:45pm (couldn't shake weak feeling, ate again)
Meal 4 - 6:15pm (crashed out! slept 2pm-6pm. woke better)
Meal 5 - 9:15pm (after 2½hrs staining backyard fence)
Meal 6 - 12:00pm (stayed up to cook veg for the week).

CARDIO - None, unless painting the fence counts! 

WORKOUT - None. Wanted to, but either shopped, slept or worked the whole day away. Plus garage is still a mess anyway. I need to get the smith machine sold so I can setup the new power rack and get the money to add some upped/lower cables to it.


----------



## Big G (Sep 5, 2007)

*9/4/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 1:30am-7:00am (woke 4:30, had PP shake, back to bed)

WEIGHT: Not measured

Meal 1 - 7:20am 
Meal 2 - 10:50am (late. did quick grocery shop: work food)
Meal 3 - 2:15pm (PWO: pretzels & PP shake)
Meal 4 - 4:15pm (hungry already)
Meal 5 - 7:00pm
Meal 6 - 10:00pm
Meal 7 - 4:00am (PP shake & back to bed)

WORKOUTress & Bi.
1.Incline BB Press - 95lb:1x10(easy), 115lb:1x10(easy), 135lb:1x6, 155lb:1x1½ (spotter helped 2nd rep).
2.Chin-ups - 3x8 (easy enough!)
3.Miliary Press - 115lb:1x10(struggled 9&10), 125lb:1x5,1x3.
4.DB Press - 55lb:1x8,1x7,1x4½F (last month, before headpain issue I was pushing 65lb DBs up. Not now!).
5.Armold Press w/40lb DBs - 1x6½F,1x5,1x4 (weaker than last month! next time drop the weight)
6.Machine Shrugs - 225lb:2x10, 245lb:1x8.
7.EZ Bar Curl w/75lb - 1x8,1x7,1x5.

HEAD-PAIN NOTES: None! Absolutely none. Went hell-for-leather in the gym too, and still nothing!  It must've definitely been a sodium thing. I couldn't be happier (well... I mean... I could be... but anyway... I'm cool.) No head pain... That means no MRI expense! No brain surgery. No pills. No B.S!!  Wooohooo!! 

YARD WORK: None! Came home tired (after short night's sleep last night. will go to bed earlier tonight). Planned to complete staining inside of backyard fence, but couldn't muster the energy. Maybe tomorrow.

CARDIO: None. I'd like to run but my legs are still sore from 2¼mile road-run on Sunday.


----------



## Big G (Sep 5, 2007)

*9/5/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-6:45am (woke at 4am, PP shake, back to bed)

WEIGHT (after breakfast): 173.2lb (Recorded 172.2 in weight log to offset coffee, 8 egg whites and 2pc toast w/PB).

Meal 1 - 7:15am
Meal 2 - 10:15am
Meal 3 - 1:45pm (PWO: pretzels, PP shake)
Meal 4 - 5:00pm
Meal 5 - 8:45pm (late. staining fence before it got dark)
Meal 6 - 11:25pm (PP shake only. off to bed)

WORKOUT - Push/Tri: 
(1) Wide Grip Pullups (BW) - 4x6 (only 80% of the way down) [Me-52lb:1x6 warmup]
(2) Bent-over BB rows (knees bent, back straight) - w/bar:1x10(warmup), 65lb:1x10, 75lb:1x10, 85lb:1x10(old max, now easy!) 95lb(new max):1x10 (all reps to abs, but wrist was twisting a bit w/last few reps of 95lb causing little nerve pinch). 
(3) Dips w/20lb(new max) DB - 3x8 (felt heavy, but it felt good. All reps/sets done well. Nice!)
(4) Cable Row w/narrow handle - 110lb:1x10(all reps to abs), 120lb:2x10(reps7-10 not to abs)
(5) Bent over lateral raise (rear delts) w/25lb DBs: 3x10(perfect).
(6) DB Pullover - 30lb:1x10, 35lb:1x10, 40lb:1x10(heavy!)
(7) Skull-Crushers - 25lb:1x8, 1x5, 1x3.

ADDITIONAL WORKOUT NOTES: Man, oh man! What a pump! My lats were MASSIVE by the time I got done. I flexed inthe mirror in the changing room and 'bout laughed out loud. I looked awesome... a perfect triangle. If I was gay I'd fall in love with myself.  
I'm definitely stronger than my last workout and that was about a month ago! I should take breaks more often (Not month-long ones, and not due to crippling head-pain, but a week or two every three months probably wouldn't hurt. I was definitely doing stuff I couldn't have done before (e.g. 4x8 WG Pullups. Nice!).

CARDIO: None. Worked at work, worked-out, worked at work again, then went home for yard work!

YARD WORK: 2hrs staining inside of fence. Managed two panels. It's a bitch staining the inside of fences! I need a paint sprayer! Sheesh!

HEAD-PAIN: Came back. It's only faint and it's not constant, but I'm aware again that something's not right (like I'd knocked an old injury or something). Hopefully it's all still healing up (there was no incling of pain this morning) and I over-did it a bit in the gym. I'll rest up tomorrow, maybe just cardio and do legs on Friday (head willing) and I'll take it easy (no heavy squats!).


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 12, 2007)

hey man!

That's some good stuff you got going on in here! I can't believe you're cutting on just over 2000kcal, is that high enough for you? In any case, best of luck with it - remember, we're going to need pictures to critique!!

Your head pain must be concerning for you. Does it have a pattern of occurrence, ie, the day after a hard workout, after eating (or not eating) certain foods, lack of sleep, anything?

I also noticed a couple of nights you got a really long sleep (well, long for you!). Good job, I hope it makes you feel better! 

Hope you're doing well today, nice one on all the running, and i hope you get to do legs on Friday!


----------



## Big G (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Sam. Thanks for the post. Nice to hear from you. How you doing?

I'm definitely on the up and up. 

Head-pains diminished basically to nothing. I can't say 100% whether it just healed up, and I'm good to go, or if it really was the sodium. I _can _say that the pains have completely stopped (occassional very very faint ache after crazy bonkers workout, but basically nothing) and nowadays I salt my food and eat pretzels with my shake after workouts. I'm guessing sodium helps. I certainly wasn't taking any in before and that wasn't probably too smart.

Cutting on 2,000's not too bad. I like coming home in the evening for huge salads and monster plate-fulls of veg. At work it's a bit sad that my usual bowl of muesli now looks like it could fit in a teacup! But it does the job. I don't get that weak, gotta-eat-soon feeling creep up on me for 2-2½hrs usually, and I'm generally good to wait until 3. My PWO meals always seem wear off quicker than other meals, but I do OK.

I can't believe it's the 13th already. I haven't updated this since the 5th. It's a simple copy and paste from my food log journal, but I have to update Saturday & Sunday's notes/food before I can do it.  Be right back...


----------



## Big G (Sep 13, 2007)

*9/6/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 11:15pm-7am

WEIGHT: 170.6lb

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:25am (After 1½hr mtg, starved, weak, shaking)
Meal 3 - 1:45pm (after cardio - see below)
Meal 4 - 4:15pm (hungry already)
Meal 5 - 8:20pm (busy selling a puppy. ate apple 7:15pm)
Meal 6 - 

CARDIO: 
(1) 30mins on elliptical running machine, 10mins fwd 5mins bkwrd (X2), HR 145-165, resistance 8-12, speed 8-9mph fwd or 6-7mph bkwrd, total distance 4miles, 
(2) 10 mins rowing, resistance 10, HR 145-150.

HEAD-PAIN: None when I woke up this morning. None after cardio. None this evening. Still though... I'm going to take care at the gym tomorrow (legs).


----------



## Big G (Sep 13, 2007)

*9/7/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 1am-7am (up late reading, couldn't get tired)

WEIGHT: 170.0lb  NOTE: 162-164lb s/b approx 5%bf if I was 9-10% @171lb. Man, I'll be crazy ripped at 164lb! Is that shit even possible without withering away?

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 1:40pm
Meal 4 - 4:25pm (only 2¼oz chicken left at work )
Meal 5 - 7:30pm
Meal 6 - 10:45pm
Meal 7 - 1:00am

WORKOUT - None. Too busy at lunch. Rushed home after work to stain fence. Need to tidy garage and set-up power rack to get leg workout done tomorrow. I want to run again on Sunday. I signed up for a 5k race next week even though I've never run that far, ever (gulp!).

HEADPAIN - None when I woke up. Slight ache mid afternoon although I only drank .25gal water by 3pm (time flew by, busy at work). Got the best part of a gallon in by the end of the day though. Woke next day feeling OK.


----------



## Big G (Sep 13, 2007)

*9/8/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 1:15pm-9:00am

WEIGHT (before breakfast): 170.0lb.

Meal 1 - 9:15am
Meal 2 - 12:00pm (got weak, working in yard, 2nd breakfast)
Meal 3 - 2:40pm (snacks whist working on taxes, raining)
Meal 4 - Doh! Opted for beer @6pm(7 of 'em!)Stupid. Why!?
Meal 5 - 9:00pm
Meal 6 - missed it. sleeping by 10pm!

NOTE: Boring boring day. Rainy outside. Can't work on any projects. Needed to get taxes done (they owe us, so no late file fee). So I'm working, working, working, all day long, working, working, working, determined to get 'em done. 6pm rolls round, I should eat, wife's home from long shift and asleep, I'm plodding along, entering invoices/receipts and next minute I'm driving up the road to buy beer instead of making dinner.

I dunno. Alter ego shit, I s'pose. "Id" shit maybe. Something. Either that, or doing taxes all damned day'll drive you to drink! 

Still... Off running tomorrow morning, come hell or high water [Edit:Shouldn't have said that! The clouds o-p-e-n-e-d Sunday morning. Big time! It was a wet run!]


----------



## Big G (Sep 13, 2007)

*9/9/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 10:00pm-8:45am (10¾hrs! beer-sleep!)

WEIGHT: 171.4lb (waaay up! WTF?)

Meal 1 - 9:00am
Meal 2 - 11:45pm (PWO pretzels, shake, sups)
Meal 3 - 5:00pm (weak. back from grocery shop. apple @3pm)
Meal 4 - 8:00pm
Meal 5 - 11:00pm
Meal 6 - sleeping. Zzz.

CARDIO - 11am... 2¾miles non-stop road-run, 33mins (preparing for next week's 5k race). Hey! It might be slow, but it's the first time I've ever run that damned far! My left knee complained all the next day even! Damned 34yr old, previously scateboard-thrashed knees!

Oh! Forgot to mention. It RAINED like... well... I don't know. But it RAINED! Rained, rained, rained! I ran anyway. But, hell. It seriously rained! It was crazy.

I plan to do next week's 3.1m (5k) race in 30 minutes. That'd be over 10 mph. Nine point something. That doesn't sound too shabby to me. For a first timer. Old timer! Nine point something.

The rest of the day I did taxes, ate well, felt good, filed the taxes (after an annoying wrestle with TurboCrap and some number it wanted to auto-do but it kept telling me I had to enter it but when I did it would tell me it wanted to auto- kind-of put the number there by itself and I'd say OK, but then it wouldn't do it and it'd just ask me to enter it so I would and then it'd complain that I had again and so I'd delete it and then it ask me to.... AAAAAARRRRRGGGHHHHH!!!! FFUUCKK!! FFUCKK!!

I don't know what finally fixed it. I spent about an hour clicking every fucking link in the whole entire program before it finally shut the fuck up and agreed to file 'em! 

Other than that... Nice enough day!


----------



## Big G (Sep 13, 2007)

*9/10/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 1:15am-7:00am

WEIGHT: 171.2lb

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 1:40pm (bread again. no food prepped @wk-end).
Meal 4 - 5:10pm (after mtg - not starving, surprisingly)
Meal 5 - 9:00pm (3beers 7:30pm-9pm, ravenous thereafter!)
Meal 6 - 10:45pm (can't quit eating! munchies! damn beer!)

WORKOUT: None - Planned rest day.

LEGS: Absolutely fine after yesterday's run. No muscular aches or pains of any kind. 

KNEES: Left knee complaining a little bit from yesterday's run. Nothing bad, but it's not 100%. Should still be OK for next Saturday's 5k race.  My 1st ever race. I'll be happy just to finish without ever having stopped running!

BEER: WTF!? I got off work, changed clothes and went outside to strip paint w/paint-stripper and pressure washer. An hour later I was hot, frustrated and craving a beer. It was compounded by the pressure washer still not working right and having to fuck around with small engines again! 3 beers slid down very nicely, but left me ravenously hungry! A small dinner didn't quite do it, so I had an apple, then a peach, then a banana, then a big salad, then nuts, then pretzels and peanut butter! Soembody stop me! No, wait! On second thoughts you might get eaten if you stand in my way!  Oh well... tomorrow's another day. We'll regard this evening as an impromtu "refeed" 

AVOCADO - Now, I honestly had no idea that there was, like, 500 calories in a single avocado. I knew they were high in fat, but 500 calories worth!? Geez! I ate half of one yesterday too. It was delicious, but then you'd hope so for 250cal each half, wouldn't you!?

WATER - For some reason water just didn't slide down too well today. Maybe I was perfectly well hydrated and didn't need it. Maybe not. Who knows. Either way, my mouth wasn't constantly drying out - like it usually does - and I only got through about .6 of a gallon (not like me). The 2 morning coffees, 3 beers and 2 evening decaf coffees are (of course) not included.


----------



## Big G (Sep 13, 2007)

*9/11/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 12:30pm-7:00am (not enough)

WEIGHT: 170.6lb.

Meal 1 - 7:25am
Meal 2 - 10:20am
Meal 3 - 1:15pm (PWO shake, pretzels & banana)
Meal 4 - 4:15pm
Meal 5 - 9:00pm (powerwashing 6-8, beer 8-9)
Meal 6 - 11:30pm PP shake.

WORKOUT - Press/Bi.
1.Incline BB Press - Bar:20(warmup), 95lb:1x10(easy), 115lb:1x10(easy), 135lb:1x10 (after 2-3min RI, talking w/Kim Re:headaches), 155lb:1x1½ (spotter helped 2nd rep).
2.Chin-ups w/10lb DB - 2x8, 1x7½(fail).
3.Miliary Press - 115lb:1x9½(fail, WTF?:lost strength), 95lb:1x8(just), 1x5½(fail - This sucks, was pushing 125lb before 1mo headache break).
4.DB Press - 55lb:1x10,1x6, 50lb:1x7(just). (again, weak. before headpain I was pushing 65lb).
5.Armold Press w/35lb DBs - 3x6(failed last rep, last set). Last month was using 40lb'rs
6.Machine Shrugs - 225lb:2x10, 245lb:1x10.
7.EZ Bar Curl w/75lb - 1x10,1x6(just),1x3(just).

MEMO: Nice enough workout. Chinups w/10lb DB between feet was good. Couldn't do that before. But, for the most part, I'm definitely weaker than I was before the 1mo break (due to dehydration/headpain). Still... I can't complain. At least I'm back in the gym. It really does feel good to be back. No pain during/after workout. Must've been a sodium thing all along.  Nice to have figured that out! I was worried I'd never be back in the gym. That'd've sucked!

ANIMAL PUMP - Note: Took Animal Pump creatine matrix before workout today (1st time in 1½months following Killer-Headache incident). Doc said "use it once weekly - no more - it's hard on your kidneys, and you've already had kidney issues" - Fair enough. These days I actually get a pretty good pump without it. When I was gangly skinny (last year!) I never noticed a pump unless I took creatine. These days I seem to come out of the gym pumped up huge whether I've taken creatine or not. Still... I took some today, just to try it out again.

HEAD PAIN - None. Completely OK, during or after workout.  Sodium. Love sodium!

BEER - I dunno. I got home, powerwashed for a couple of hours. The 3 beers in the fridge were just begging me to drink 'em! Ah well, 2300 cal daily total anyway. Not too shabby.


----------



## Big G (Sep 13, 2007)

*9/12/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 12:30am-6:45am (Went to bed at 11pm, read for a bit, wife came to bed bitchin', got up again for PP shake (11:45pm), wife got up too - to continue bitchin', I went back to bed, wife stayed up, I read until 12:30am before falling asleep. Currently reading Psycho-Cybernetics (V.Good book - Everyone should read it!).

WEIGHT: 171.2lb up down up down WTF?

Meal 1 - 7:20am
Meal 2 - 10:50am (v. small 2nd breakfast - 200kcal)
Meal 3 - 1:45pm (PWO shake, banana & pretzels:carbs/sodium)
Meal 4 - 4:15pm (hungry already)
Meal 5 - 8:00pm (apple at 7pm - added last to food log)
Meal 6 - 11:00pm (says "Meal 5" twice in food log - oops!)

CARDIO (lunch-12:30pm-2:10pm: too long. s/b 1hr!) - 40mins 
1. Elliptical Running Machine (10mins fwd & 5mins bckwrd (X2) + 10mins fwd) HR 150-165, speed 8-12mph interval training 1min fast 2-3mins slower (fwd & bkwrd).
2. Rowing: 10mins, HR 145-150, resistance 10(max).

HEAD PAIN - Not really anything to complain about but I do feel some pressure today. I drank water well at work, but as soon as I got off work I spent 2hours staining a section of fence, then 3hours cleaning, chopping & cooking 9 different veg' to load the fridge up with for the week. I didn't do so well drinking water at home, and the pressure came on later in the evening. I should be OK though. Back workout tomorrow and 5k run/race on Saturday. Sunday I think I'll just let my knees rest. I bet they ache a little after 5k (my 1st ever 5k - hoping for under 30mins. I did 2 3/4miles in 33minutes last weekend, so I'll need to speed up a bit, without trashing my poor ol' knees).

Everything else was good. Low cal day. 2,004kcal total.


----------



## Big G (Sep 13, 2007)

*9/13/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 11:45pm-6:45am (up early - drive to get eggs)

WEIGHT: ?lb - not measured (no poop this morning! wierd).

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:15am
Meal 3 - 1:15pm
Meal 4 - 4:15pm
Meal 5 - 7:55pm (+apple 6:30pm)
Meal 6 - 11:00pm

WORKOUT: Pull/Tri 
(1) Wide Grip Pullups (BW+10lbDB:1st time w/extra weight) - 2x7½(fail), 1x6½(fail) NOTE: Damn! Updating this I just now realized that I was doing sets of six before! I must've got confused with chin-ups! Hell, I did really well then! The 1st & 2nd set I almost-almost-almost got my chin over the bar on the eighth rep. On the third set I did the same thing on rep 7. With a 10lb DB between my feet that's pretty damn good, for me. I'm going to do that again! Full extension on all, but no hanging. [Me-52lb:1x8 warmup]
(2) Bent-over BB rows - w/bar:1x10(warmup), 75lb:1x10 (screw starting on 65lb!), 75lb:1x10, 85lb:1x10(old max, now easy!) 95lb(new max):1x10 (all to abs, but wrist getting involved w/last 2 reps), 105lb(new max - couldn't resist):1x8(#8 not to abs).
(3) Dips BW+20lbDB(last week's new max) - 3x8 (Nice! Sets 1 & 2 were cake! Struggled a little w/rep 7&8, set 3, but still... up to 25lb next time!
(4) Cable Row w/narrow handle - 110lb:1x10(all reps to abs), 120lb:2x10(set2/reps9-10 & set3/reps8-10 not to abs)
(5) Bent over lateral raise (rear delts) w/25lb DBs: 3x10(set3/reps8-10 arms falling, not controlled lower).
(6) DB Pullover (arms straight) - 30lb:1x10, 35lb:1x10, 40lb:1x8(got all 10 last week, but not now)
(7) Swapped Skull-Crushers for Straight-armed Lat Pulldowns this week (might try 2sets of each in future, just to finish up). Anyway... Straight Armed Lat Cable Pulldowns - w/100lb:1x8, 1x7½, 1x6.

NOTES: Nice workout. Man, I love that shit! 

HEAD-PAIN: None. None at all. Had a chance to chat with two of the personal trainers (who were there just working out today) about it though. 

As soon as I explained what had happened one of them said "Exertion Headache" and went on to tell me that it happens to him about once a year too. His pain only lasted 2-3days apparently, but the other guy said he'd known several clients that had had them last a month or more. 

One guy, he said, had all kinds of tests done (brainscans and what-not) but the doc's never found anything. They'd both obviously had it happen to them. They both described it exactly like it happened to me. Like all the pressure from the weight ends up in your head instead of on your body somehow and then there's just this kind-of pop followed by absolutely horrible pain. I was relieved to hear their stories. More reason not pay for the freakin' MRI! And, less reason to worry. I'm gonna stay mindful of that shit though. Keep an eye on my head pressure. Kind-of.

Daily Kcal: 2032.  Gotta shift that scale into the 160's at some point!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice going G!!

Im so glad you have some respite from your headaches! gotta love sodium!! 

Im doing well - im doing a rowing marathon on Sunday, so this is the first of a couple of days off the gym. Im chomping at the bit here, hankering for some exercise!!

Anyway, take care - and keep on running!!


----------



## Big G (Sep 14, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> ...this is the first of a couple of days off the gym. Im chomping at the bit here, hankering for some exercise.



Understood! Even with just one day completely resting for tomorrow's race (i.e. today) my mind's nagging me to "do a little something". I'm going to limit it to 3hrs of staining the last of my backyard fence (not exactly cardio!), but still... I've become a Gym Junky! There's no going back now! Gotta get that workout fix! Just can't feel right without it.

Good luck on that row! Go get 'em girl!


----------



## Big G (Sep 14, 2007)

*9/14/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT:12:30-7:00am (gotta get more sleep, dammit!)

WEIGHT: 168.2lb Yay! Dropped into to the 160's! Cool.

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 11:15am (late,wasn't hungry. ate ½yolk:egg broke)
Meal 3 - 2:15-3:00pm (eating & working at the same time)
Meal 4 - 8:15pm (late! @Sears sale. 2pants for $15!).
Meal 5 - 11:30 PP shake, off to bed.
Meal 6 - 12:30pm couldn't sleep. snacked on mushrooms.

WORKOUT: None. Rest day for 5k race tomorrow morning. Not carbing up today. Running near ketosis tomorrow. Carbs... who needs 'em!? It's only 5k afterall. I'll be alright (which is more than can probably be said for my ol' knees!). Whatever. I'm still running the whole damn thing non-stop. 30minutes. That's the goal. I'm gonna have to push it to do that too. It should be fun. It's my first ever race! I even like the look of the pin-on number I got for my T-shirt! Like I'm a "real" runner! Wife's coming too (though not running). She'll have my Pretzels, Banana and PPshake at the finish line (God bless her).

FOOD NOTES: Since it took me until 3pm to get lunch down I was feeling fine at 5:30pm when I got off work. I decided to drive home before eating again, pop into Sears, grab a couple of pairs of pants, jet home and eat about 6:15pm-ish. Instead Sears' crappy sale had maybe 4 pairs of 32" pants on each of 15 different racks. And...Some 32s were really 31s, some 33s were 32s and some 31s were the same as some 33s! Add that, X2, with inner seams in the mix, and I must've tried on maybe 20 pairs of pants before I finally got the hell out of there! Half starved. 

Dinner, PP shake and early to bed in hopes of long night before tomorrow's 5k race. Couldn't sleep. Got back up. Munched on some steamed mushrooms, updated journal and hit pillow again about 1am. Up at 7:15am. Race day. 

KCal: 1,490. Too low really, but probably won't hurt as a one-off. I didn't plan to drop my calories like this today. It just kind-of worked out like that. Anyway... 5k while hovering nr ketosis. Cake.

{Edit: Geez, I rambled on today!}


----------



## Big G (Sep 15, 2007)

Correction... Ate chicken breast at 1:30am, then woke at 4:15am hungry, had a PP shake and went back to bed.

Total Kcal: 1,699. 56% protein, only 142g carbs.


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 17, 2007)

Well . . . . . . 

 . . . how did it go? I hope you're okay! I remember when i lowered my carbs so much then did a 2000m test on the rowing machine, i passed out, then puked, then had to eat above maintenance for a couple of days, just to feel normal again!

It's good that you're into the 160's for your weight too. Makes me feel dead fat though, cos im 154lb!!


----------



## Big G (Sep 18, 2007)

OK... Sorry... Here's the scoop...


----------



## Big G (Sep 18, 2007)

*9/15/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 1:15am-7:15am (up early for 5k race)

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:30am (Lrg brkfast for race... Any excuse!)
Meal 2 - 10:30am (PWO shake, pretzels)
Meal 3 - 11:30am (small salad - food provided at race)
Meal 4 - 3:30pm (slept 2:00-3:15pm - afternoon nap. nice!)
Meal 5 - 6:10pm (then 4miller lite & 2 bud ice! Aargh!)
Meal 6 - 9:30-11:00 (Mad munchies following beers! Ate dinner, then 2pc toast w/PB & extra walnuts, then wife brought home chicken and mushrooms from catered event - I ate that too. Beer makes me hungry - or prevents me from feeling full.

WORKOUT: 5k race (at 10:00am) completed in 29mins 11sec. Nice! I enjoyed it too. My wife says I was in the top 200 (not bad for 2,500 runners), but I think I was more like #500. Whatever. It was fun and my knees didn't hurt one bit. That's the farthest I've ever run on the road. Next comes 10k! 

NOTES: Nice enough day. My mind started nagging me for alcohol about 7:30pm while outside painting (shed door, gutter/facia-boards) - just getting dark. I don't like painting too much. It was nice to have a little buzz while I worked. I figured I'd run it off earlier anyway (any excuse!). I stopped drinking after 6, leaving two in the fridge (mistake! should've poured them away! see tomorrow's entry!).

Kcal: 3,568 (15% beer) - Ate like a madman after finishing 6beers and 5hours painting. Monster munchies!


----------



## Big G (Sep 18, 2007)

*9/16/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 12:30pm-9:30am (9hours! WTG!)

WEIGHT: 170.2lb (up 2lb from Friday! beer/water retention?)

Meal 1 - 10:00am
Meal 2 - 1:20pm (painting handrail, fence, facia boards...)
Meal 3 - 4:30pm (still painting/staining fence... no fun)
Meal 4 - 8:00pm (worked until dark. beer is food, right!?)
Meal 5 - missed it. slept 9pm-11:45pm exhausted
Meal 6 - 1glass milk & off to bed. tired/sleepy.

WORKOUT: None, unless 8hrs of painting counts!

PAINTING: Everything's done! No more painting this year. Next comes new gutters/siding for garage, roto-till and level back yard, build 3 remaining raised veggie-patch boxes, cut bricks to complete paving stone patios and pathways, cover back yard in gravel (temporary fix for dogs tracking in dust'n'mud) then build the deck - Man, the deck is going to be completely awesome! I'll definitely take before/after pictures for this one. I can see it in my mind's eye. it's gonna be a good one - multi-level with a spiralling stairway. Can't wait to start the deck. I just can't wait. Gotta finish everything else first though. No more incomplete projects allowed!

BEER: I'm outside painting by 11am. At noon I fancy an apple (or something), open the fridge and see the two beers left over from yesterday. I decided it'd be a nice addition to an afternoon of painting so promptly drank them both. A few minutes later my neighbor calls me - he wants a ride to the store. While at the store I buy 6 more beers. I paint for an hour, sit down with a cold beer, paint for another hour, stop again for another beer. Pretty soon I'd guzzled down all six and was bumming 4 more from my neighbor! 12 in total. 18 total for the weekend. Gadzooks! WTF happened to the cutting plans!? One beer just leads to another... 

Miserable day for water intake too. Kept chugging beers and kept on painting. Back on the band wagon tomorrow! No more beers this week, for sure!

NOTE Re: Meal 4 (says Meal 5 in log - oops): While painting wife asked if I wanted a chicken/broccoli pie. I figured she was making something from the chicken and broccoli I had in the fridge. When I came in I found that she'd eaten the chicken I had in the fridge and cooked me some ungodly, frozen, processed, bullcrap pies! I was too tired/hugry/weak to bother cooking some other meat, so I scraped the middle of the pies out, left 80% of the pastry and had that with some veg. Fitday says each pie is 400+cal. I entered 2 (rather than the three I ate b/c I don't think what I ate of the pies amounted to much at all (they were very small), but still it looks stupid in the food log - A bazillion calories before bed!

KCal: 3,267 (30% beer! Aargh! Terrible!) WTF happened this weekend? Fell off the program, big time. Involuntary refeed!?


----------



## Big G (Sep 18, 2007)

*9/17/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 9pm-11:30pm (exhausted/painting),then 12:15pm-6:50pm

WEIGHT: 169.8lb

Meal 1 - 7:20am
Meal 2 - 10:10am
Meal 3 - 1:15pm (PWO pretzels, PP shake)
Meal 4 - 3:20pm (hungry. only ever get 2hrs from PWO meal)
Meal 5 - 6:10pm (huge salad,0.5tblsp oil homemade dressing)
Meal 6 - 8:30pm (after bldg raised veggie patch box. weak)
Meal 7 - 11:30pm 

WORKOUT: LEGS (Finally! Been putting it off for past 2wks while training for 5k race on Saturday, plus I was worried about head pains returning - I exert myself more doing legs than push/pull days, I think).
Warmup: 5mins on stair climber (1st time ever - surprisingly hard; set on fat-burner level 10 - Fast!).
1.Incline situps (twisting, max decline setting, all the way down every time): 2x25, 1x20(fail), plus 1x10 throwing/catching 4lb ball. Failed on 10. Should've used ball earlier.
2.Full Squats (ass touching heel!) - 115lb:1x10(warmup), 135lb:1x10, 155lb:1x8(no fail, but good enough - shaking! Too afraid to try 165lb. That's what I was doing when the headpains got me last month - "Train to stimulate, not anihilate"). NOTE: 10lb plate under each heel works well - minimal lower back involvement.
3.Deadlifts - 205lb:1x10, 225lb:1x8, 245lb:1x6. Nice! Try 4@255lb(new max) next time.
4.Lunges w/2x20lb DBs (legs already fried - 2sets only) - 2x10 (2steps=1rep). NOTE: Ball of right foot is sore (possibly from 5k race on Saturday), decided 2 sets would be enough for now.
5.Laying leg curls - 90lb:1x10(easy), 100lb:1x10, 110lb:1x10, 120lb(new max):1x5. (just right - do same again next week - legs fried when done).
6.Seated Rotary Calf Press - 215lb:1x20, 220:1x15, 225lb:1x10(on fire!).

WORKOUT NOTES: Nice workout. Felt a little ill after prone leg curls (not a bad thing, just saying). Legs were shaky/weak trying to get to calf press machine. Took the stairs one at a time (holding onto the handrail) on the way out! Do same again next week although maybe no stair-climber (tired quads out too much before getting started) and use 4lb ball right from the start of sit-ups. 3sets of 25 sit-ups before throwing/catching was too much. Other than that, that was good fun! Fried my legs waaaaayyy more than a measly ol' 5k run!  Listen to me... Mr Health & Fitness all of a sudden ("Little ol' 5k race doesn't really do it for me, blah blah blah!"). Heh-heh. 

HEAD PAIN - What head pain!? Felt nothing before, during or after workout. Absolutely 100% better. Yeehah!

Kcal: 2,227.


----------



## Big G (Sep 18, 2007)

*9/18/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 12:15am-6:50am (would've gone to bed earlier, but agreed to watch movie w/wife @ 9:30pm then, mid-way through, had to pause it (for 20mins) to help neighbor measure, cut & screw plywood over basement window following vandalism (break-in attempt?).

WEIGHT: 170.8lb

Meal 1 - 7:20am
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 1:20pm (After cardio: PP, pretzels & banana) 
Meal 4 - 3:25pm (only ever get 2hrs from PWO meal. weak.)
Meal 5 - 6:20pm (after apple at 5:30pm. hungry already)
Meal 6 - 9:30pm
Meal 7 - 11:45pm (PP shake & off to bed.)

CARDIO: Swimming (fancied doing something different). 50  lengths of pool (32 lengths = 1mile. So... 1 length = 50 meters) in 40 minutes (i.e. Just over 1½miles @ approx 2½mph, breast-stoke). 
PLUS: 5min jacuzzi & 5min steam room. Lovely!

NOTES (LEGS): Still feel pretty good following Saturday's 5k race and yesterday's workout. Calves & quads a little tender, but nothing much. Decided to swim, for active recovery, rather than use elliptical trainer (just for a change). It was a good idea. I enjoyed it. Although... I swear my legs hurt more afterwards than before. My calves definitely seemed tighter anyway. Maybe that'd've happened anyway as the day went by, but there was a distinct difference when I got out of the pool compared to before.

CUTTING: Started 8/28 between 176lb & 173.6lb. Weight this morning 170.8lb but has been down into 160's a couple of mornings recently. i.e. Approx 5lb down in 3weeks. Keep this going to mid-Oct. We'll see how I look then. 3rd row of abs definitely more chiseled than end of Aug, so must be accomplishing something bodyfat-wise (not LBM loss!). I just want a few pictures of me super-lean then I'll bulk back up for a while. I'm looking fwd to some 3,000+KCal days again, that's for sure!

YARD WORK: 2½hrs after work, measuring, cutting, nailing, screwing 2by12s for last-but-one raised veggie patch box. Next, rototil and level back yard (keeing topsoil for boxes) and break ground for the all new blow-your-freakin' mind deck above all decks! 30'x20' multi layered, spirally-stairwayed dreamdeck. I can't wait! Almost there...

KCal: 2,212 (for ref: 226g protein / >1¼g per lb of me.)


----------



## Big G (Sep 26, 2007)

*9/19/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 12:00pm-6:50am

WEIGHT: 169.8lb

Meal 1 - 7:20am
Meal 2 - 10:50am (late. busy at work)
Meal 3 - 2:20pm (late start on workout. PWO shake/pretzels)
Meal 4 - 5:10pm
Meal 5 - 8:00pm
Meal 6 - 11:00pm (X-lrg pc salmon - Mmm!)

WORKOUTush/Bi. (1min RIs throughout)
1.Incline BB Press - 95lb:1x10(easy), 115lb:1x10, 135lb:1x6 (was 10 last week, but that was after 2-3min RI), 135lb:2x4 (2 extra sets instead of two 155lb reps).
2.Chin-ups w/10lb DB - 2x8, 1x7½(fail).
3.Military Press - 95lb:1x10, 105lb:1x9½(fail), 115lb:3x3(failed last rep).
4.DB Press - 50lb:1x9,1x7,1x6.
5.Arnold Press w/35lb DBs - 3x6(failed last rep, last set).
6.Machine Shrugs - 205lb:1x10, 225lb:1x10, 245lb:1x8, 265lb(new max):1x6, 285lb(new max!):1x4, 305lb(new max!!):1x4.
7.EZ Bar Curl - 85lb:1x7(fail), 75lb:1x7(fail), 65lb:1x7(fail).

WORKOUT NOTES: I'm still bummed that I've lost so much strngth in the past two months following 1mo break (due to head-pain issues). There's no point focusing on that, I guess. I may as well just accept where I am now and just start from there. Still though... it is disappointing. What's also disappointing is the fact that there are no improvements on last week's numbers. I'm failing the same rep on the same set as last week for almost everything. I wonder if it relates to the cut I've been on for the past 3 weeks; insufficient glucose, low energy, etc. I don't feel sluggish or weak, but I was definitely pushing up more weight more times than I am nowadays. 

NOTES CONT... I reshuffled the workout a little bit today; added some extra sets (#s 1, 3 and 6) and a lot more weight to the shrugs. I'm not convinced that they were 100% full shrugs (more like 90% maybe), but it was fun to try. I was pleased just to even be able to stand up and grip 305lb to be honest. I've never held over 300lb before. I remember having trouble gripping 245lb when I first started dealifting that weight. That's no problem now (so maybe there are some improvements afterall). As always though, I just want more, faster!  I'm an impatient M.F.! 

EVENING: Nothing. Came home with plans to build last raised veggie box, landed in the LaZboy and barely got out of it! Watched a movie("Junebug" - weird!) with Mrs G., and went to bed around 9:45pm to read. Only 1750KCal in by end of meal 5. Probably not the best diet in the world, bread, tuna, egg wites, PB, PP shakes filling most of day. Should probably try to incorporate more fresh veg/fruit into day. Need to go grocery shopping. Too tired to go right now.

READING: IronMag board for cutting tips. Concerned that strength loss may be diet related. Found all kind of stuff on refeeds/leptin plus a low carb diet plan. Considering refeed this weekend (Yom Kippur - off work tomorrow) then drastic, near-carbless diet for three weeks. Body fat now is probably 8-9%. Plan to drop to 5%(ish) for a few photos, then bulk. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Big G (Sep 26, 2007)

*9/20/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 12:15-6:45am (Went up to bed at 10pm, got into reading IronMag stickies (and following links) after updating my journal. Man, some of the recommended cutting diets seem a little extreme to me. More like no-carb than low-carb. Time just flew by. Salmon at 11pm, watched a bit of TV, then off to bed. Should sleep more. Need to remember Melatonin at 10pm. That might help. Also, ordered ZMA (per recommendations in this jrnl) from FitnessOne.com to aide sleep. Should arrive with 2lb of Casein protein (haven't used before) in a week or so.

WEIGHT: 168.6lb (light! Hopefully not LBM loss!)

Meal 1 - 7:15am
Meal 2 - 10:10am
Meal 3 - 1:25pm (PWO pretzels/shake.Should add banana too)
Meal 4 - 3:30pm
Meal 5 - 6:45pm
Meal 6 - 11:00pm (After beers. No work tomorrow:Yom Kippur)

WORKOUT: 
(1) Wide Grip Pullups (BW+10lbDB:2nd time w/extra weight) - 2x8(awesome!), 1x6½(fail). Full extension on all. No hanging. Chin pulled above bar all reps. 
(2) Bent-over BB rows - w/bar:1x10(warmup), 75lb:1x10, 85lb:1x10, 95lb:1x10, 105lb:1x8(#8 not to abs).
(3) Dips BW+25lbDB(new max):3x8(easy), w/30lbDB(new max):1x6½(fail).
(4) Heavy Rows w/pivot machine (1st time on this machine - cable row occupied) - 45lb:1x10(too easy! OK for warmup, I suppose), 70lb(Heavy!):3x6. Maybe next time try 60lb and sets of 8.
(5) Bent over lateral raise (rear delts) w/25lb DBs: 3x10(set3/reps8-10 not 100% but lowering was controlled).
(6) DB Pullover (arms straight) - 30lb:1x10, 35lb:1x10, 40lb:1x8(same as last wk)
(7) Skull-Crushers (2 sets only - added #8;lat pulldowns) - 1x8(just), 1x6½(fail)
(8) Straight-armed Lat Pulldowns (2 sets only) - w/100lb:1x8, 1x5(fail).

WORKOUT NOTES: Nice workout. Good back pump (even w/o creatine - Dr's orders). Proud of 3x8 WG Pullups with 10lb between feet. Couldn't complete 1st set last week. Got 2 sets of 8 this week without too much bother.

@WORK: Oops! Showed up to work in casual clothes. No-one else had. I figured it was the last day of the week so it'd be casual (like all Fridays). Apparently no-one else thought likewise. Mtg w/GM & directors was little more than a series of comments regarding my clothes. Still though... I do look nice'n'buff in the tight(ish) Abercrombie T-Shirt I got free for the 5k run last week.  

DIRTY LITTLE SECRETS / BAD HABITS! - See tomorrow's entry. It's confession time!


----------



## Big G (Sep 26, 2007)

*9/21/07*

FRIDAY (Off work - Yom Kippur)

SLEPT: 12:30pm-7:30am 

WEIGHT: not measured.

DIRTY LITTLE SECRET / BAD HABIT...
I had my first puff on a cigarette at age 12 or 13. By 18 I smoked every day. I've quit a few times since, cold turkey, but nothing has ever lasted more than a few months (maybe 6mo max). Most recently, I quit in November (last year), shortly after signing up for the gym. There didn't seem much point in running miles and miles only to fire up a cigarette a few minutes later. My non-smoking lasted until May (this year) when I smoked (as a "treat" - some treat!) on my birthday, then again from the 25th through to early June (while camping in The Smokey Mountains). After our camping trip I confessed to work collegues that I'd started smoking again.

Anyway... As of midnight last night, I QUIT!!!

I didn't maintain my food log today. I didn't eat shamefully badly, but I definitely snacked all day. Nothing bad, like I said, but (I figured) as long as I'm not smoking, anything goes. I can lose any body fat I might put on. I can't diet Lung Cancer away!

So... This is Day 1. Non smoking... Geeking!

YARD WORK - I built the last of the raised veggie patch boxes this morning and installed it (and the 2nd to last one) too. They still need filled with dirt but they already look good. This afternoon I ripped all the aluminum siding (& gutters) off my garage and installed sheet-wood all over. All that remains is to install J-Channel round the edges, a starter strip along the bottom and white vinyl siding from top to bottom (acquired, for free, from a neighbor who's doing a fake stonework facade instead). I didn't get any of the siding done, but it was still a pretty productive day.

BEERS - None. Surprisingly. Did the whole of Day 1 Non-Smoking completely cold turkey. If I felt like I was "Jonesing" I'd eat pretzels, have some PB on toast, eat an apple, a banana, a peach... dot dot dot!


----------



## Big G (Sep 26, 2007)

*9/22/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: I dunno. Fuck everything. As long as I'm not smoking, who cares!?

WEIGHT: 174.4lb WTF!? Heaviest reading in about a month. I didn't eat THAT much yesterday. What's going on? Topped-up glucose levels from beers and carbs past couple of days?

DIRTY SECRET / BAD HABIT: Non-Smoking day 2. - Screwed sheets of wood (previously nailed only) all over garage, ready for siding to be installed. Need to do some electrical work, so security lights can be mounted up, but it's getting there.

BEERS - Decided day 2 of nictoene detox' might go better with a few cold beers. I bought 12, figuring I might do the same tomorrow (6ea) but ended up killing all 12 by myself today. Again though, who cares. As long as I'm not smoking, anything goes.

FOOD LOG - Not maintained. Snacked all day. Bananas, apples, pretzels, X-lrg breakfasts (maybe three of 'em thoughout the day!), milk and anything else I could lay my hands on. 

NICOTENE - None. Absolutely none. No cheating. I'm in this game to win! No more smoking ever!


----------



## Big G (Sep 26, 2007)

*9/23/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: All damned day!  I got up at 8:30am, had breakfast and went back to bed at 9:30am. At noon Mrs.G tried to wake me for some... shall we say... "extra-curricula"(sp?) activities, but I was just too tired.  She went off to work and I got up about 2pm. From 2pm-4pm I thought how productive I could be outside if I would actually get off the couch. At 4pm I gave up on that idea and went back to bed. I got up again about 7pm. Then back to bed again about 10pm. Wife came home from work about 11pm. I got back up around midnight. And went back to bed (again, again, again!) about 1:30am. 

WEIGHT: 175.8lb DAMN! This really is heavy. Must surely be weight from topped up glucose levels from mad eating over past few non-smoking days. Otherwise I need an eight pound shit! 

DIRTY SECRETS / BAD HABITS - Non-Smoking Day 3. Survived by sleeping. No motivation to do anything. Even the idea of listing eBay auctions seemed too much like hard work. Blobbed around house, snacked/ate all day.


----------



## Big G (Sep 26, 2007)

*9/24/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 1:30am-7:00am (after sleeping all day yesterday)

WEIGHT: 177.4lb - OK. This is getting F-ing crazy. I was 168 point something last Thursday morning. Now I'm almost 10lb heaavier. I have been doing some fairly serious eating/drinking since quitting smoking cold-turkey midnight Thursday, but gaining 10lb!!? WTF is that!? I haven't eaten 30,000 cal in three days, so it can't be body fat. Must be topped up blood glucose levels, following temporary abandonment of strict cutting program (to facilitate initial 10 non-smoking days, as agreed with self!).

Meal 1 - 7:20am
Meal 2 - 10:20am
Meal 3 - 1:30pm
Meal 4 - 6:30pm (after nap 4pm-6pm)
Meal 5 - 9:30pm (off to bed 10:30pm)
Meal 6 - 12:30pm (can't sleep. up for PP, melatonin & ZMA)

WORKOUT: None. Busy at work. Didn't even bring gym bag. Plan to make it through day, go home and go to bed, ready for Day 5 non-smoking tomorrow. 

DIRTY SECRET / BAD HABITS... (Non-Smoking)
NOTES: Starting to get some deep chest coughs today. I need to find one of those tables that tells you (for example) 1 month of non-smoking, heart rate is normalized... 2months of non-smoking, lung function 90% restored... 6 months non-smoking, risk of heart attack reduced to normal... dot dot dot.

GENERAL NOTES: Today sucked. Felt crappy all day. Made it to 3:30pm then asked boss if I could go home early. he was fine with that. I crawled into bed as soon as I got home, slept for 2hrs then couldn't go back to sleep when it was bed time. Wife came home bitchin' (as usual). She went to bed early so she could get up for 7:45am start at work. I went to bed too but couldn't sleep. Got back up for melatonin, ZMA and PP shake. Felt sleepy about 30mins later. Back to bed for 6 hours sleep (interupted by 2x trips to the bathroom). Woke next day tired, still feeling crappy, coughing, gasping for air, and Jonesing for a cigarette. This sucks!

BEERS: Give me a break already! As long as I'm not smoking, who cares!? I felt like shit, had no way to change the way I was feeling, so I drank a few beers. When they'd worn off I drank a few beers again! Whatever it takes. Gotta get through the next two weeks nicotene free then it should be better.

WIFE: Came home with nicotene-free cigarettes and announced she'd been nicotene-free for 6 hours! If she actually quits I'll eat my hat! I've quit three or four times (for 6mo+) over our 8yr relationship and she's never once stopped (well... she HAD TO stop for a couple of weeks to have her gastric bypass, but she went straight back to it afterwards). Always smoking in the house even though I'm sitting there choosing not to smoke (day in, day out!). It's been hard. It'd be easier if she'd quit too.


----------



## Big G (Sep 26, 2007)

*9/25/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 1:15am-7:10am (in bed at 10:30pm, couldn't sleep, got up for shake, melatonin & ZMA - seemed to help).

WEIGHT: not measured. probably horrendously high. diet has sucked since quitting smoking on Thurs (midnight).

Meal 1 - 7:45am (after fight w/MrsBigG: bitch/moan...)
Meal 2 - 10:30am (feel like crap: coughing,sighing,gasping)
Meal 3 - missed it. felt aweful at work. used ½day. slept!
Meal 4 - 5:30pm (after sleeping 1p-5p)
Meal 5 - 9:30pm (after 10 beers! Depressed. Cold turkey.)
Meal 6 - missed it. in bed by 11pm.

WORKOUT: None. I took my gym bag to work with me this morning, but I dunno. I feel like crap. All I want to do is go home and go to bed. This sucks. One freakin' cigarette and all this shit would go away. I guess that's why they call it an addiction, right!? Cold turkey sucks. 

NEXT DAY NOTES: I eventually did go home and go to bed, using a ½day vacation to do so. 

SMOKING & DRINKING! - Left work depressed with head all discombobblated (that's a word, right? ), jonesing big-time for a cigarette. I swung into a gas station, bought a pack of Marlboro and smoked 3 before I got home! Aarck! Somebody stop me! I spoke to wife when I got home. She said she was still on her Nicotene-free cigarettes and was determined to stop smoking too (1st time she's been like that!). I went to bed and woke at 5:30pm (she'd been home 30minutes by that point). When I came downstairs she'd obviously been smoking Marlboros too! By the following morning we'd smoked the entire pack between us, vowed never to smoke again, and I'd driven to Walgreens to buy Step2 Patches and some gum. 

I did drink 10 beers though. Not good. But temporarily excused during this nicotene-deprived hell!

The fight goes on.


----------



## Big G (Sep 26, 2007)

*9/26/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-7:00pm

WEIGHT: 175.8lb (Up 7lb on last week! Presumably becuase of carbing-up while quitting smoking - Body fat seems unchanged. 3rd row abs still visible )

Meal 1 - 7:10am (up early to go and get nicorette patches!)
Meal 2 - 10:30am
Meal 3 - 2:00pm (forgot to add WORKOUT memo to foodlog).
Meal 4 - 4:50pm (leftover salad from meeting. Mmm! Good!) 
Meal 5 - 8:15pm
Meal 6 - 11:15pm (casein, almonds and off to bed)

WORKOUT: LEGS 
Warmup: 5mins on Elliptical trainer; 1min fwd, 1min bckwrd (X2½).
1.Incline situps (throwing/catching 6lb ball - new max): 1x25, 1x19(fail), 1x11(fail), Twisting (elbow to knee) w/no ball:1x11(fail! - nothing left)
2.Full Squats (ass touching heel!) - 115lb:1x10(warmup), 135lb:1x10, 155lb:1x6(lower back getting involved on #6. Did 8 last week), 165lb(1st time since head-pain issues):1x4 (no head pain! - lower back involved w/rep4).
3.Deadlifts (no gloves. lost one) - 205lb:1x10, 225lb:1x10, 245lb:1x8. Nice! 255lb(new max):1x5(Kewl!).
4.Lunges w/2x20lb DBs - None. Took 1½-2min RIs w/heavy squats/deadlifts - short on time, plus legs fried from additional reps @ new max weights w/1,2&3above.
5.Laying leg curls - 90lb:1x10(easy), 100lb:1x10, 110lb:1x10, 120lb(last week's new max):1x7 (6&7 not to butt). Nice! Legs burning.
6.Seated Rotary Calf Press - 190lb:1x25, 2x15. Used 210lb last week and calves hurt for 5 days. Backed off on the weight a bit today. May keep it on 190lb until I can get 3sets of 25 completed. Damn lactic acid burns my calves up!

WORKOUT NOTES: Nice! I used to hate leg workouts. Now I don't mind at all. It's like my legs finally gave up complaining. They know they're gonna get beat-up and there's no sense them crying about it! They'll complain tomorrow though, I bet.

HEADPAIN - None. No pressure. Nothing. All is well. I am sooooooo relieved. It would've really really sucked to have got addicted to pumping iron only to be told I should never do it again! 

SMOKING: Nicorette patches rock! I feel absolutely lovely compared to yesterday. And I only got Step2 patches, not full strength ones. Ah! Nicotene! Bliss.

EVENING: Lunched out, nothing productive. Resisted nicorette gum. Patch seemed to wear off late evening. Wife is definitely on board. Can't believe it. She smoked a marlboro this morning but nothing all day, and only three marlboros in 2½days. She's smoking Quest#3s(nicotene-free) just so she has something to smoke. Otherwise, she's saying, she wants the nicotene out of her system! Cool. It's gotta be waaaay easier for me to stay quit if y wife isn't lighting up around me all the time, month after month. 

FISH OIL: Hit the fish oil jackpot at Walgreens. 2x200cap bottles for $9.99, buy one, get one. Regularly $14.99ea. Perfect! I jut ran out. One for home. One for work. 

WATER: 0.75gal. Not the greatest, but was pleased to not spend whole day snacking frantically in absence of nicotene. Patch left me ½ starved for it, but still able to think.

KCal:2,482(261g protein). I need to take some photos! I'm already pretty ripped. I'm not bodybuilder-competition/3% ripped, but Ultimate Fighting Championship ripped, for sure (just watched it this evening - brutal! wears me out watching it, so tense).


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 27, 2007)

hey G!

That's great news that you've both decided to give up the weed - FOR GOOD!! Im happy for you mate! My granny has been smoking for about 45 years, and we're always on at her to stop, but she won't have it. And she's always complaining about not being able to afford it, i've no money, blah blah blah, but i've always said, no matter how long you''ve smoked, you have to WANT to give up. My gran says she wishes she could stop, but really i think she likes it. 

You're doing really well for trying - you've already done yourself proud with minimising your beer intake, regulating your calories and getting a fitness regime in order for yourself, now attacking the smoking habit - Gosh, you're having one hell of an overhaul. You're body must love you now!

Nice one bud - stay focussed on your goal, one at a time and you'll get there!


----------



## Big G (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement. Very kind of you. I've battled smoking a few times in the past. I quit in November '06 (soon after I started running/lifting) and didn't start again until May this year (I started on, or around, my birthday whilst drinking one night. I've only been smoking for about 16 weeks since and I've even tried a couple of times since. Not like this though. And never with my wife doing it too. I've definitely got it this time. Day 13 today. And kicking butt! 

Anyway... I'm past due for an update. And, there's trouble looming for toe!  The life and times of Big G continue...


----------



## Big G (Oct 3, 2007)

*9/27/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 1:15am-6:45am

WEIGHT: not measured. no poop this morning. wierd.

Meal 1 - 7:00am
Meal 2 - 10:30am (after colorful migraine 10:00-10:20am)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm (PWO: pretzels, banana & PP shake)
Meal 4 - 4:15pm
Meal 5 - 7:30pm
Meal 6 - 10:30pm (Whey, casien & PB shake. Mmm! Good!)

WORKOUT: Press & Bi.
1.Incline BB Press (6 sets! higher weight, lower reps) - 115lb:1x10 (screw starting on 95lb!), 135lb:1x10 (Ha! 6 last week.), 155lb:1x2½(1st time 2 unassisted. Spotter helped w/rep3), 155lb:1x1½+½ (i.e. spotter helped w/rep 2 and 3 - fun trying though!), 135lb:1x6, 1x5
2.Chin-ups w/10lb DB - 2x8 (all reps completed - 1st time for that - only just made last rep).
3.Military Press - 95lb:1x10 (too easy!), 115lb:1x6(just), 1x4(just), 105lb:1x4. Maybe just go for 3sets of 105lb next week. 
4.DB Press - 50lb:2x10, 1x8½(fail) - Better than last week though. Getting some strength back - Thank goodness!
5.Arnold Press w/35lb DBs - 3x6(failed last rep, last set - same as last week).
6.Machine Shrugs - 225lb:1x10, 245lb:1x10 (easy enough!), 275lb:1x10(kewl!), 315lb(new max!):1x4 (more like ½-shrugs, too heavy really. Just wanted to try with 3x45lb plates on either side - It looked cool! )
7.EZ Bar Curl - 85lb:1x8(fail), 75lb:1x6(fail), 65lb:1x5(fail).

WORKOUT NOTES: Fun fun fun!  Beat some of last week's numbers. Chest had a shaky feeling the rest of the afternoon. I enjoyed myself. 

MIGRAINE: 10am, just getting hungry for meal 2, and I get a miraine. I had one yesterday too. Wierd to get two in two days. I only usually get them if I'm changing jobs, moving home or going through some other major stress. Maybe it's a quitting-smoking thing. No pain. Just flashing colors. It's annoying not to be able to see the keyboard or computer screen (especially with some tight deadlines at work) but I'll live.

SMOKING - None. No patch. no gum. No smoking fake nicotene-free cigarettes. No ravenous snacking. Still find myself looking around for a cigarette, or checking my pockets for a pack, but other than that I'm not doing too bad today. My chest isn't sore any more, and any coughing is both short-lived and productive. Yesterday my wife was standing in the middle of the living room simoultaneously coughing and crying while saying "I just want it to stop... I just want it to stop..." which was actually very funny indeed! It made me laugh anyway!  That sounds really mean to say but I've done this before and she's never had any sympathy for me. Now she knows what I go through when I detox like this. It'll be soooo much easier to stay quit (for 6mo+. Correction: Forever!) if she's not on the couch smoking cigarette after cigarette all day, every day! She'll do it too, I bet. She's tough. Hopefully she remembers the pain and discomfort she's going through now, to keep her motivated to stay quit afterwards.


----------



## Big G (Oct 3, 2007)

*9/28/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 12:00am-7:00am

WEIGHT: 177.2lb (Up 9lb on last week! WTF!?)

Meal 1 - 7:15pm
Meal 2 - 10:20pm
Meal 3 - 1:45pm (PWOP shake,pretzels,banana,small apple)
Meal 4 - 3:50pm (only ever get 2hrs from PWO meal)
Meal 5 - FOOD LOG not maintained. Snacking. Nicotene free.
Meal 6 - 6 beers, but no cigarettes. Day 8 nicotene free.

WORKOUT: Back & Tri.
(1) Wide Grip Pullups (Full extension, all reps. From fully extended hang position to chin over bar) - BW-52lb(warmup):1x10, BW+10lbDB(between feet):1x7(just), 1x4(dropped DBNeed belt). BW:1x6, 1x4, 1x3½(fail)
(2) Bent-over BB rows - 85lb:1x10, 95lb:1x10, 105lb:1x10(8-10 not to abs), 115lb(new max):10(7-10 not to abs), 125lb(new max):1x6(#6 not to abs).
(3) Dips BW+30lbDB(new max):1x6(Dropped DBAwkward!), 1x8, 1x6½(fail). NOTE: 30lb DB between feet is hard to hold. 
(4) Heavy Rows w/pivot machine (2nd time on this machine - nice change from cable row) - 60lb:1x8(nice), 70lb(Heavy!):1x8(#6-8 more like ½reps), 60lb:1x8(Again, #6-8 more like ½reps). I like this machine. It's fun! 
(5) Bent over lateral raise (rear delts) - WOOPS!! COMPLETELY FORGOT TO DO THESE!! 
(6) DB Pullover (arms straight) - 30lb:1x10, 35lb:1x10, 40lb:1x10(1st time all 10), 45lb(new max):1x5(just).
(7) Skull-Crushers (2 sets only - added #8:lat pulldowns) - 1x9(just), 1x5(just)
(8) Straight-armed Lat Pulldowns (2 sets only) - w/100lb:1x8(just), 1x6(just).

WORKOUT NOTES: I weighed 9lb heavier on the scale this morning compared to this time last week (why? carbed up from quit-smoking snacking? rehydrated? both?). WG Pullup #s are down, probably becuase I weigh more. Also, I did WG Pullups much slower than last week, and went all the way down to complete hang position (definitely harder). I did a couple of extra sets w/BW to compensate for lower reps w/BW+10lb. Lats felt good afterwards. Pumped.

ALSO... For Dips & WG Pullups I add weight to myself by sticking a dumbbell between my feet. Today, especially the new 30lb DB (I used for dips) was too hard too keep in place. The 30lb DB is wider than a 25ld DB and it kept falling off of my feet. I need a belt where I can hang weights off of it (like others in the gym) rather than using stupid DBs!

CIGARETTES - None! Still feel crappy. Still coughing. Still snacking ravenously after a few beers. Looking forward to cravings coming to an end (should be end of next week). Wife also doing well. Still coughing/snacking/craving but she's nicotene-free (Day 5 for her - she started after me).


----------



## Big G (Oct 3, 2007)

*9/29/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: Dunno. Don't remember. 

WEIGHT: nnot measured. 

FOOD LOG - Not maintained. Didn't eat badly although did drink at least 6 beers. Snacked on nuts, pretzels, bananas & apples - as long as I'm not smoking, anything goes!

WORKOUT: None. Garage is a mess. Needs tidied before I can set-up power-rack and workout at home.

YARD WORK - Installed vinyl siding on garage. Gutters are 1/3rd complete. Triangle area between house and garage now looking awesome... Shed (incl. vinyl siding, windows etc), raised stone patio w/brick wall, sweeping/curved pathway, 9 raised veggie patches, white marble chip pathways, lrg round paving stone patio/path, dog-eared fence, new gutters, new garage siding and lights. 

TO DO...
(1) Clean some more marble chips (currently in a big pile, mixed with mud; need pressure-washed and installed around last remaining raised veggie patches). 
(2) Cut bricks to complete paving-stone pathways, patios etc.
(3) Hang shed door & gate (easy enough).
(4) Complete garage gutters (incl. gutter on back of garage, so rain landing on garage roof - nearest side to house - travels along gutter to outside privacy fence.

There's always something!


----------



## Big G (Oct 3, 2007)

*9/30/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 12:00pm-7:30am (up early - lots to do today!)

WEIGHT: 177.5lb

FOOD LOG - Not maintained. Didn't eat very well. Ate good food, but not often enough (maybe only 4 meals - subsidized with apples, bananas, nuts & pretzels (snacking to avoid smoking) . Drank at least 6 beers but didn't smoke any cigarettes.

NICOTENE FREE - Day 10. Feeling a bit better. Not thinking of cigarettes quite as much. Still coughing deep chesty cough but at least it's productive, not wheezy (sp?) like before.

YARD WORK - Powerwashed and installed white marble chips around #7of9 raised veggie patch. Spent morning at Home Depot picking new dining rm light fixture (+ ceiling rose) and dimmer switches. Electrician came round 3pm to fix 3-way stairway and dining rm lighting (after I messed with both circuits on the same day and then forgot which wire went to which circuit - oops!

WORKOUT - None. Garage is a mess. Need to tidy and build power-rack before I can pump iron! Still battling time in an effort to get side yard completed, garage siding/gutters replaced with viynl, plus I want my deck in before the ground freezes! Lots to do, limited time.


----------



## Big G (Oct 3, 2007)

*10/1/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 11:30-7pm (woke with a bit of a hangover  Drank 8 beers last night and definitely not enough water). Not good, but at least I didn't smoke any cigarettes. Whatever it takes to get off the nicotene. I can lose a few pounds when I'm done (if need be). I can't lose lung cancer! Back to work this morning (although I honestly don't feel like it! - Used ½day vacation to come home early / finish yardwork).

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:30am
Meal 2 - 10:10am (peckish at work)
Meal 3 - 2:30pm (had banana 11:30am)
Meal 4 - 8:00pm (late. after grocery shop. ate banana 5pm)
Meal 5 - 11:00pm
Meal 6 - missed it. in bed sleeping.

WORKOUT: None. Used ½ vacation day to spend day w/wife powerwashing white marble chips to complete side-yard pathways surrounding raised veggie patches. All that remains is sawing bricks to finish paving stone patios/paths. Then I break ground on the deck. Woohoo! 

NICOTENE FREE - Day 11. By this time next week I should be feeling 100% better. Wife is on day 8 today. She's off work today too.

MUM'S BIRTHDAY TODAY - Emailed pic of MrsG & I dressed as cowboy/bar-whore (from NC camping trip, in May). May not have money, but think Mum'll still like pic. We sent her a real live picture of MrsG's great-great-great-great grandfather last year (he looked like Billy The Kid - honestly). This year she'll have us, dressed the same way (only we're in costume), to hang beside that old pic. 

OH NO!!!! BAD NEWS!!!! I broke my big toe today!  Kicking a mini soccer ball barefoot, in the house, at my dog, I misjudged it and kicked the floor! Hard! I knew it was broke the moment I did it. It felt like a blowtorch held right on my foot. My big toe has turned black and purple, has swollen up and h-u-r-t-s  r-e-a-l-l-y  b-a-d!! Limping is making my leg hurt becuase I can't walk properly. Plus, the pain from my toe is making me feel kind-of ill. I hobbled around the grocery shop to get some fresh fruit/veg, but didn't get anything else accomplished after that. This sucks. No squats, calf presses, lunges or deadlifts for me for a while.  Fuck!

WATER: I don't know. Amidst the powerwashing, grocery shopping, toe breaking and day-long painful hobbling, I didn't get my usual gallon of water in. Still, ½gallon for a non-workout day isn't going to hurt anything as a one off. There's always tomorrow.


----------



## Big G (Oct 3, 2007)

*10/2/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 12:10am-7:10am

WEIGHT: not measured - broke my big toe yesterday - couldn't be bothered to wrestle my foot out of my house-shoes and get on the scale.  My toes hurts. 

Meal 1 - 7:30am (eggs+toast w/sml banana,½peach,+2strwbrs)
Meal 2 - 10:45am (salmon+toast w/½peach,sml banana,strwbrs)
Meal 3 - 2:15pm (PWOP +sml banana,pretzels & sml apple)
Meal 4 - 4:20pm (chicken, yam & veg)
Meal 5 - 8:00pm (+ 2 beers after work )
Meal 6 - 11:00pm
Meal 7 - 2:45am (woke hungry, had casein, back to bed).

FOOD LOG NOTES: I'm making a personal vow to eat even more fresh food than I currently do AND to eat a wider variety of food with each meal. For breakfast, for example, I'll typically eat 2-4 peices of toast w/½tblsp PB on each slice, plus 8-12 egg whites. This morning I had 8 egg whites, one whole egg, 2pc toast w/PB, 2 strawberries, 1 small banana and ½ peach. Plus I took my vitamins at the same time (I hear they should be taken 4hrs before or after a workout becuase a workout restricts absorbtion - per Franco Columbu's "Bodybuilder's Nutrition") i.e. This morning breakfast was much more nutritious than just egg whites, PB and toast. That's my goal, from now onwards. More variety and more fresh fruit/veg with every meal. 

WORKOUT: Press & Bi.
1a.Incline BB Press (6 sets! higher weight, lower reps) - 115lb:1x10, 135lb:1x10(just), 155lb:1x2½(2nd time 2 unassisted. Spotter helped w/rep3).
1b.Incline DB Press (New! Just fancied something different) - 65lb:1x6(just), 60lb:1x6, 55lb:1x6.
2.Chin-ups w/no extra weight (can't hold DB between feet w/broken big toe!): 1x10, 1x9½(fail), 1x5½(fail). WTF!? Usually do 3x8 w/10lb DB. I thought 3x10 w/no weight would be fairly similar. Apparently not! 
3.Military Press (45sec RIs) - 105lb:1x10(just), 1x6(just), 1x5(just). Stick to this weight for a while. 
4.DB Press - 50lb:2x10, 1x7½(fail w/45sec RI), 1x9(fail w/1min RI)
5.Arnold Press w/35lb DBs - 4x6(failed last rep 3rd set last week. completed it without problem this week so did extra set. failed last rep 4th set. up the weight next time.).
6.Machine Shrugs - Can't do 'em. Can't barely walk, let alone stand holding 300lb!
7.EZ Bar Curl - 75lb:1x7(fail) - out of time. 

NOTES: Last week I really fried my chest and shoulders. This rarely happens. My chest and shuolders are never sore. I decided to blast 'em again today. I added 3 sets of incline DB presses (new) and an extra set of Arnold Presses. Shoulders felt good when I left the gym although it was a little bit short of a workout (due to it taking me so long to walk to the gym with my stupid broken big toe!). Anyway... nice workout. We'll see if I'm sore again tomorrow (although, I know, I know... DOMS is no indicator of hypertrophy blah blah blah ... Whatever! It's an indicator of something!).

NEXT DAY - Nothing sore. Chest & shoulders absolutely fine.

CASEIN - 2:45am I woke hungry, had 1scoop Casein (chocolate), 1 scoop Whey (vanilla), ½tblsp PB & 2 strawberries. It was pretty good, although I still wished I'd ordered anything but chocolate casein - I don;t really like chocolate. I ordered it by mistake.

WATER - Again, not a good day for water intake. ½gal total.  Must do better. Tired and a bit depressed today Re: Broken toe.

KCal=4,211 (Too high really. Would've been better without 2 Stella Artois (270cal) plus pretzels (138cal) & nuts (366cal) I got snacking on after beers. Still though, again, no cigartettes today. This is Day 12. This coming weekend will be first few days of third week. Cravings should (from previous experience) be minimal at that point. Let's hope so!


----------



## Big G (Oct 3, 2007)

*10/3/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-7:00am (7½hrs! That's pretty good for me, although I could've gone to bed even earlier. I was tired. Did nothing last night; blobbed on the couch reading Franco Columbu's "Bodybuilder's Nutrition Handbook" 
SLEPT AGAIN 5:25pm-7:10pm (woke hungry & angry! nicotene?)

WEIGHT: not measured. couldn't be f&^%ed to remove pants, shoes etc due to broken big toe. 

Meal 1 - 7:20am (8whites,1egg,2pc toast w/PB +peach/banana)
Meal 2 - 10:30am (fresh salmon on toast w/peach/strwbrries)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm (PWOPshake w/oats +pretzels,banana,apple)
Meal 4 - 3:45pm (chiken,yam,veg)
Meal 5 - 7:15pm (beef'n'veg',after nap)
Meal 6 - 10:25pm (casein,whey,strwbrries,cream,PB w/nuts)

WORKOUT: Pull/Tri.
(1) Wide Grip Pullups (Full extension, all reps. From fully extended hang position to chin over bar + d-o-n-e  s-l-o-w-l-y!) - BW-52lb(warmup):1x10. NOTE: Can't hold DB between feet w/broken toe, so... BodyWeight only:1x8(just), 1x7½(fail! NOTE: I'm 10lb heavier than the carb-starved me from last month - hence not 3x8 easily), 1x6½(fail), 1x4(pissed at results, did extra set, only just got 4. Oh well, try again next time.).
(2) Bent-over BB rows - 105lb(screw starting on 85lb!):1x10(all to abs), 115lb:10(9-10 not to abs), 125lb:1x8(#8 not to abs), 135lb(new max):1x6(5-6 not to abs), 115lb(extra set):1x7(#7 not to abs).
(3) Dips (NOTE:I found a belt to hang weights from in the gym for everyone to use - Cool!) BW+30lb:1x8, 1x6½(fail), 1x5½(fail). BW only(3 extra sets w/15sec RIs & fast reps):1x8, 1x5(fail), 1x3(fail) Triceps fried!
(4) Bent over lateral raise (rear delts) - (S/b#5,not#4. Forgot last weeks WO notes) - 2x25lbDBs:3x8 (perfect).
(5) DB Pullover w/arms straight (S/b#6,not#5) - 30lb:1x10, 35lb:1x10, 40lb:1x10, 45lb:none (did 5 last week, forgot notes).
(6) Rows w/pivot machine (NOTE:s/b#4,not#6!) - 60lb:3x8.
(7) Straight-armed Lat Pulldowns [S/Set w/#8, no RI] - w/100lb:2x10, 1x6(fail).
(8) Cable/Rope Tricep Pulldowns [S/Set w/#7, no RI] - w/100lb:1x4(fail) then w/80lb:1x6, 1x5(just). 2sets only. Triceps fried from dips.

PWO SHAKE - Made myself a Whey shake w/3strawberries, 1tsp PB and ½oz powdered oats. I figured ½oz oats (plus 1oz pretzels to snack on) would be more nutritious that the 1½oz pretzels I've been eating PWO (for sodium, +insulin spike). I was going to add 1tblsp of FF yogurt to the shake, but I didn't know if the yogurt in the fridge was mine or not (so I didn't). It was pretty good, but it needed blended more. It was lumpy (mostly just strawberries). It slid down OK though. The PB and strawberries covered the powdered oats fairly well. I'm gonna try that again, but set blender on liquify, rather than blend (maybe that'll help).

ANIMAL PUMP - Dr said take creatine only once/wk due strain on kidneys (plus mine aren't 100% apparently, following 90% renal failure in May). I took it yesterday (for chest/shoulders) but couldn't resist using it again today (for back). Twice in one week can't hurt, as a one-off.

BIG TOE: Woke up tired and aggravated this morning. My XLrg Big Black Broken Toe had me awake numerous times during the night (dogs laying on it, rolling over onto it, kicking covers with it etc etc). Plus, it just looks disgusting. I wonder how long it will take to heal. 6weeks or more, I bet.  This sucks. I'm going to be hobbling around like an old man for weeks, all from a split-second error kicking a mini soccer ball for a freakin' dog! Dammit. What am I going to do for leg workouts in the meantime? I've been feeling pretty pleased with my 165lb full-squats recently. I don't want 6weeks of rest and loss of strength. I'll have to figure something out. My legs have only just recently started to take on a THICK appearance compared to the rest of me. It's taken a year of some truly crippling workouts, but I'm happy with the results. I definitely don't want to lose 'em.

HEAD PAINS - None. Pain shifted from head to toe!

WAKING WHILE SLEEPING - I swear I wake up every night 3 or 4 times to pee! 

OUTOFROOM-Fitday journal maxed ou


----------



## katt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey G - hows the wo going?    Creatine is a strain on the kidneys???  hmmmm...   I wasn't aware of that.  What condition do you have that warranted your doc to tell you once a week?  What caused the 90% failure?


----------



## Big G (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Katt, wassup!

Back in March I got an exertion headache at the gym that wouldn't go away. I hate doctors (correction: I hate doctors' _bills_!) but I went anyway. 2days later I got a call while I'm at the gym (trying to lift even pissy little weights without a headache) and apparently I'm to "get to the nearest hospital ASAP because my kidneys have shut down"

I was never told specifically _why _they shut down ("It was 90% Renal Failure and it was all they could do to keep me off dialysis", that's all they said) but I think it was dehydration related. I was seriously dehydrated too, that's for sure. I had, like, 9bags of IV before they'd let me go. I gained mad weight overnight, I know that much.

A few months later I got another excrutiating exertion headache, went back to the doc and found I was dehydrated again. This time my kidneys were working (although doc said they appeared to have been damaged from prior incident). I'm tempted to believe that the "not-100%" reading was due to the fact that I was dehydrated again.

The dehydration issues have stopped now. It all turned out to be a sodium thing. Kidneys don't apparently regulate your level of hydration. Instead they control your sodium concentration levels. Lots of sodium in your system = lots of water needed to dilute soduim to desired concentration (hence, high sodium = high blood pressure from water retention). My problem was not salting my food and not eating processed foods while sweating profusely in the gym (and outside, doing landscaping/construction-work, at home). Sodium-Out but no Sodium-In eventually = Disaster!

I should probably go back to doctors (now that I'm feeling 100% again) and have him re-run bloodwork to see if kidneys are better now. If they were "not-100%" when I was dehydrated last time, maybe they are 100% now that I've figured out the sodium thing. 

Unfortunately though, my health insurance sucks serious ass, and I'm liable for first $2,500 (or something like that), so I'm not going near the doctors unless a major organ shuts down or the ol' wedding tackle drops off!  If some disaster strikes and I find myself $2,500 out of pocket (and I've hit my max) I'll be at the doctors every other week (well, not really, but it would be free, if I did). But until then, I'm keeping my cash and I'm stayin' the hell away from those damned doctors. I still have $17k of $25k bills to clear following my wife's gastric bypass in '05 (She's down 300lb from 460lb to 160lb now BTW) plus she needs another $20k (on top of the $17k currently on credit cards) to have her excess skin cut off. 

Big bills. Little income. It sucks. And I'm an accountant even. I don't know how the rest of the world does it, I swear. We don't even have kids. Who can afford 'em!?


----------



## Big G (Oct 5, 2007)

*10/4/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-6:50am
SLEPT AGAIN: 3:15pm-6:15pm (after 5hr training seminar)
THEN AGAIN: 11:00pm-2:30am (woke for pee, stayed up for whey/casein shake, plus needed to email my ½Bro in UK - He turned 18 on 10/5. 2:30am here is 7:30am there so I phoned too. He was still in bed, but got his Dad (a.k.a. The Wimp) to hopefully pass message on.

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:20am (3pc toast+PB,9whites,1egg,¼pear,½peach...)
Meal 2 - 10:10am (@break:chicken,bread,nuts,pear,strwbrrs)
Meal 3 - 12:45pm (@lunch:beef,bread,pear,banana,nuts)
Meal 4 - 6:30pm (leftover sandwiches w/fruit after nap) 
Meal 5 - 10:00pm (roast beef 'n' veggie before bed)
Meal 6 - 2:30am (casein&whey shake +strwbrrs &1tblsp cream)

WORKOUT: None. All-day training seminar on new accounting software. Not at work. Training held 20miles north of Columbus in ExecuTrain offices (Polaris).

FOOD: Took four sandwiches to get through the day. 6oz beef (w/horseradish sauce) used for two of 'em. 6oz chicken breast (w/mayo & tarragon) used for other two. I also took a bag of almonds, a bag of walnuts, 2 bananas, a can of tuna and a couple spare pieces of bread. They had apples available when I got there. It's more bread than I would typically eat but I couldn't take sweet potatoes, veggies, salmon etc with me. People thought it was wierd enough that I didn't want to eat the food ordered in for lunch. I said "Yeah... I'm a fussy eater" and left it at that!

NAP: Class ended early. Home by 3pm. In bed by 3:05pm! Tired. Woke at 6:30pm hungry (5½hrs since last meal - oops!).

BEER: Opened one (when it was time for meal 5). Drank just over ½ before deciding to pour it away and eat instead. Other than that, it was a nice clean day.

PC PROBLEMS: I have some damned Spyware crap installed on my PC. I get mad pop-ups, plus it's running really fucking slowly. It's bugging the hell out of me. My wife apparenty spent all day trying to install "Norton 360" (got it cheap on eBay recently) but it won't install. Possibly spyware preventing successful installation. Not sure what we'll do now. 

MELATONIN / ZMA - Took it at 11pm, slept 11-2:30am but still woke up for a pee. It's the same every night, whether I take that stuff or not. Usually I'll just go straight back to sleep, but today I stayed up to make a shake, call UK, send emails and update this journal. Went back to bed at 4am (for 3 more hours).

BIG TOE - Actually starting to look better already. Not "better" as in healed, but not quite so fucked up looking anyway. The black/purple ring that formed all around it has disapated a little bit. The blood's seeped into neighboring tissue, making more area seem a light purple color, but it sure beats the black'n'broke look I've had going for the past few days. I'm wiggling it as I type and it's not hurting either. Maybe (could it be?...drumroll...) it's just a nasty-nasty bruise instead of a full-on break. That'd be nice. I'd be back to squats (etc...) much sooner in that case. Time will tell, I guess. Time will tell.

KCal: 3,525 (331g/40% protein). A nice enough day.


----------



## Big G (Oct 9, 2007)

*10/5/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 11:00pm-2:30am (up for pee, casein shake, email little bro' in UK (turns 18 today) and update fitday-jrnl/IM-log).
SLEPT AGAIN: 3:45am-7:00am

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:20am (2pc toast w/PB, 11whites,1egg,banana)
Meal 2 - 10:45am (late.busy at work. salmon,bread,banana)
Meal 3 - 2:00pm (PWOPshake,pretzels,banana,2x sml apples)
Meal 4 - 4:40pm (chicken,salmon,veg,salad:fridge contents!)
Meal 5 - beer! 
Meal 6 - 9:00pm (beef/veg - event leftovers, from wife)

FRUIT - Ran out of most fruit now. Have some frozen strawberries for bedtime casein shakes, but other than that there's just bananas and apples. Need to bring some frozen strawberries to work to make oat/strawberry/PP shake and only eat ½ the pretzels PWO. More nutrients in oats that processed pretzels (But I do still need the sodium - Dr's orders).

WORKOUT: Press & Bi. (NOTE: Should be Legs today, but wth broken big toe I'm going to give it a little longer).
1a.Incline BB Press - w/bar:1x10(warmup/stretch), 115lb:1x10, 135lb:1x7½(WTF? Did 10 on Tues. Not enough recovery?), 155lb:1x2½(Spotter helped w/rep2&3).
1b.Incline DB Press - 65lb:1x6, 60lb:1x6, 55lb:1x6 (same as Tues. Do this again. Only just made 6reps each set.)
2.Chin-ups (BW): 2x10, 1x6½ (I want 3 sets of ten before I'm adding more weight) 
3.Military Press - 105lb:1x10(just), 1x7(just), 1x6(just). 
4.DB Press - 50lb:2x10, 1x7½, 1x6½(extra set, for fun).
5.Arnold Press w/35lb DBs - 3x6(all complete), w/40lb:1x4½(fail. extra set w/extra weight, for fun!)
6.Free-weight BB Shrugs - 185lb:1x10, 195lb:1x10, 205lb:1x8(#8 only ½rep). Man, these feel completely different from Machine Shrugs. I was doing 305lb on the smith machine. There's no way I'm doing that with free weights. Not yet anyway!
7. Fly Press (New. Extra chest set. Why not?) - w/30lb DBs: 3x10 (Try 40lb, then 35lb then 30lb next time. i.e. run the rack.)
8. EZ Bar Curl - 75lb:1x9½(fail), 85lb:1x4(just), 65lb:1x7,1x5.
9. Crunches on Ab Isolator Machine (on my way out of the gym, passed this machine, couldn't resist it) - 150lb:1x25(easy), 200lb(machine max):1x25, 1x15(fail. lactic burn!). NOTE: Not too shabby. I remember messing with this machine when I first started (last year). I certainly didn't have to have it maxed out to get a workout back then! Still prefer incline situps/twists/crunches w/weight behind head. Machines are so... what's the word... limiting.

WORKOUT NOTES: Long workout. I was probably in there an hour and a quarter. After a bite to eat, a shower and the walk back to and from the office I probably took an hour and 3/4 lunch-break! It didn't matter too much today because everyone else had their OSU Buckeye Football Lunch Party (below).

OFFICE PARTY: They had a "Go Bucks" (OSU Football) lunch party at work today. Greasy burgers, white bread and cookies. I wasn't eating any of it. Mktg Director said "Come on... support the Buckeyes" (as if eating greasy burgers would make OSU play better football!). When I said "I couldn't care less about the Buckeyes" she replied "Come on... Team spirit!" (so now I'm not a fucking team player becuase I don't want their crappy nutritionless white bread and saturated fat burgers). 

NICOTENE: None. Angry all morning. Day 15 today. When will this shit end? No burger for me, but I'd like a side order of happiness please.  Thank God for the gym! After an hour of ass-busting lifting I got back to the office feeling 100% better. I need to get my garage tidied up so I can do this shit at home on the weekends instead of relying on damned alcohol to rescue me from my post nicotene blues. There's something inherently calming about killing yourself in the gym. I love it.

BEER: Damn! WTF happened? I got home, had a beer and didn't stop drinking until Sunday evening! I wasn't drunk-drunk but there was a steady flow of beers Fri-Sun. Again though, no cigarettes. And that's what counts, for now.


----------



## Big G (Oct 9, 2007)

*10/6/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: don't know exactly. 8hours-ish though.

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 10:00am (11whites,1egg,2pc toast,banana,apple)
Meal 2 - trip to H.Depot, then beer.
Meal 3 - 3:00pm
Meal 4 - beer, beer, beer! 
Meal 5 - 9:00pm (beef/veg - from wife's work / leftovers)
Meal 6 - missed it. fought w/wife then slept 10pm onwards.

SUPS: Took pak/flex/calcium - forgot to add it to food log.

NOTES: Good grief! Beer, beer, beer!  Had 6 miller in fridge (leftover from last night - told wife to buy 6 - she showed up with 12 - beers left in the fridge nagging at me all morning - drink me... drink me... ), bought 6 more, drank them all, then bought Heiniken Light and drank 3 of them too. 

YARD WORK: H.Depot trip (gutter hangers, gutter corners, downspout angles, fence post top, rear gate latch...). Spent rest of day taping/painting facia boards, front porch archway supports, fence post top. Oh! And drinking! 

OVERALL - A stupid day. Drank loads of beers. Didn't eat right. Didn't drink enough water. It was basically a nicotene-deprived day of self-sabotage. I worked outside all day, kept stopping for a smoke, kept realizing that I don't smoke any more, and having a beer instead. Far from ideal but, at the end of the day, it's another day free of cigarettes. It's got to start to get easy sooner or later. I don't remember jonesing for this long last time (although maybe I did, I just don't remember).

DAY 16 cigarette free.

KCal - 3,500+ (at least ½ beer! not good, but still cigarette free).


----------



## Big G (Oct 9, 2007)

*10/7/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 10pm-8:30am (beer sleep! woke without hangover, but got up numerous times during the night for water).

WEIGHT: 175lb.

Meal 1 - 9:15am (after trip to store for eggs)
Meal 2 - 12:30pm (2nd breakfast:already 3hrs into yardwork)
Meal 3 - 
Meal 4 - SEE NOTE
Meal 5 - 
Meal 6 -

NOTE: Fuck it. I don't know. I drank maybe 9 beers from 6pm to midnight. I didn't write down what I ate and when. I can't be fucked to try and remember now, so I'm just leaving the food log blank. I didn't do too badly as far as protein intake, but I didn't drink anywhere near enough water. I worked outside for 14 solid hours. Projects included: new rear gate latch, install side yard gate (w/hinges/bracket), install shed door (so small task!), hang 25' garage gutters (incl. downspout), caulk 80' of new garage siding/trim, paint fake garage windows, dispose of concrete (leftover from shed floor), screwed rose on dining rm ceiling, installed new lights on stairway & in dining room. Non-stop work for 14 hours. Ended the day completely exhausted.

CIGARETTES - None. Still getting cravings. Well... In reality it's more like I'm experiencing times when I find myself thinking "OK. That's that done. Time for a quick smoke then back to work". Then I realize I don't smoke, I put it out of my mind, and I carry on doing whatever I'm doing. It's getting better.

KCal - ? I don't know. I ate fairly well. Dinner was a bit crazy... I got done w/chicken & veg but couldn't stop snacking. I munched on nuts, pretzels, apples and bananas like there was no tomorrow! Oh well... another day cigarette free. That's all that really matters. I can lose a few pounds later if I need to. You can't lose lung-cancer! Better to be a non-smoker who's gained a few pounds, than a skinny smoker with COPD, emphasima (Sp?) or cancer!

Life goes on. Just not as happily as it did when smoking. It'll get better though. Even Mrs-G said she managed to drive to the store and back yesterday without thinking of a cigarette until she got home. 
NOTES:


----------



## Big G (Oct 9, 2007)

*10/8/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 10pm-8:30am (beer sleep! woke without hangover, but got up numerous times during the night for water).

WEIGHT: 175lb.

Meal 1 - 9:15am (after trip to store for eggs)
Meal 2 - 12:30pm (2nd breakfast:already 3hrs into yardwork)
Meal 3 - 
Meal 4 - SEE NOTE
Meal 5 - 
Meal 6 -

NOTE: Fuck it. I don't know. I drank maybe 9 beers from 6pm to midnight. I didn't write down what I ate and when. I can't be fucked to try and remember now, so I'm just leaving the food log blank. I didn't do too badly as far as protein intake, but I didn't drink anywhere near enough water. I worked outside for 14 solid hours. Projects included: new rear gate latch, install side yard gate (w/hinges/bracket), install shed door (so small task!), hang 25' garage gutters (incl. downspout), caulk 80' of new garage siding/trim, paint fake garage windows, dispose of concrete (leftover from shed floor), screwed rose on dining rm ceiling, installed new lights on stairway & in dining room. Non-stop work for 14 hours. Ended the day completely exhausted.

CIGARETTES - None. Still getting cravings. Well... In reality it's more like I'm experiencing times when I find myself thinking "OK. That's that done. Time for a quick smoke then back to work". Then I realize I don't smoke, I put it out of my mind, and I carry on doing whatever I'm doing. It's getting better.

KCal - ? I don't know. I ate fairly well. Dinner was a bit crazy... I got done w/chicken & veg but couldn't stop snacking. I munched on nuts, pretzels, apples and bananas like there was no tomorrow! Oh well... another day cigarette free. That's all that really matters. I can lose a few pounds later if I need to. You can't lose lung-cancer! Better to be a non-smoker who's gained a few pounds, than a skinny smoker with COPD, emphasima (Sp?) or cancer!

Life goes on. Just not as happily as it did when smoking. It'll get better though. Even Mrs-G said she managed to drive to the store and back yesterday without thinking of a cigarette until she got home. 
NOTES:


----------



## Big G (Oct 9, 2007)

*10/9/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 3:30am-8:30am (up late in biggest ever fight w/MrsG)

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - 9:00am (11whites,1egg,2toast,PB,kiwi,½mango,plum)
Meal 2 - 12:05pm (8whites,2toast,PB,½nectarine,plum,banana)
Meal 3 - 3:30pm (6ozChicken,3toast,salad,½nectarine,plum)
Meal 4 - 8:00pm (late. Meijers after work for bldg supply)
Meal 5 - 11:30pm (casein/whey/melatonin/ZMA before sleep)
Meal 6 - sleeping

WORKOUT: None. Got to work at 10:45am. Can't go for lunchtime workout when I only just got here! Can't go after work because my truck has no rear lights and it's getting dark early these days. 

THE FIGHT (see yesterday's notes) - Wife working until 11pm tonight. Plan to be in bed sleeping by then. Continue communication another day. I'm done with fucking drama. Enough of that shit already.

AGGRESSION - Yesterday's fight was the worst fight I've ever had with a woman. I know testosterone levels are altered by working out. I wonder if it's accompanied by increased aggression for some men. I took NHA Stack for about three weeks (a couple of months ago), broke out in spots and got incredibly depressed (OK, fine, I was suicidal) but I never got enraged or aggressive. I recognize that depression is often inwardly focused anger, so perhaps I did actually get P-O'd and just didn't process it very well. I don't know. I'm not stopping working out whatever, but I might take up wrestling or something. Maybe I'll post a question on IM and find out other people's experiences. It can't hurt after-all.

ALCOHOL - Drove home thinking of possibility of having a beer. Wife at work. Quiet night in. Decided against it. Drove all the way home, pulled into my driveway, pulled right back out again, drove to the store and bought beer. I got home, late for a meal, drank two beers, opened the third, decided this was stupid, poured it away and went on a ravenous eating frenzy! I was starving so I munched on pretzels/banana/apple (and even hit some crackers & cheese the wife'd bought home from a catering event she worked at - first cheese in 6months+!) until eggs & toast were ready. Should be eating meat & veg instead, but no time to cook fridge full of veg now. Too tired. Too hungry. Too fed-up.

KCal:3,600ish (Almost ½ between 8p&10:30p! Bad! Beer makes me hungry - I wish I never wanted beer).

Zzzz...


----------



## Big G (Oct 11, 2007)

*10/10/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 3:30am-8:30am (up late in biggest ever fight w/MrsG)

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - 9:00am (11whites,1egg,2toast,PB,kiwi,½mango,plum)
Meal 2 - 12:05pm (8whites,2toast,PB,½nectarine,plum,banana)
Meal 3 - 3:30pm (6ozChicken,3toast,salad,½nectarine,plum)
Meal 4 - 8:00pm (late. Meijers after work for bldg supply)
Meal 5 - 11:30pm (casein/whey/melatonin/ZMA before sleep)
Meal 6 - sleeping

WORKOUT: None. Got to work at 10:45am. Can't go for lunchtime workout when I only just got here! Can't go after work because my truck has no rear lights and it's getting dark early these days. 

THE FIGHT (see yesterday's notes) - Wife working until 11pm tonight. Plan to be in bed sleeping by then. Continue communication another day. I'm done with fucking drama. Enough of that shit already.

AGGRESSION - Yesterday's fight was the worst fight I've ever had with a woman. I know testosterone levels are altered by working out. I wonder if it's accompanied by increased aggression for some men. I took NHA Stack for about three weeks (a couple of months ago), broke out in spots and got incredibly depressed (OK, fine, I was suicidal) but I never got enraged or aggressive. I recognize that depression is often inwardly focused anger, so perhaps I did actually get P-O'd and just didn't process it very well. I don't know. I'm not stopping working out whatever, but I might take up wrestling or something. Maybe I'll post a question on IM and find out other people's experiences. It can't hurt after-all.

WATER - I don't know. Water just didn't flow in today like it usually does. .33gal all day (Bad!). Will do better.

ALCOHOL - Drove home thinking of possibility of having a beer. Wife at work. Quiet night in. Decided against it. Drove all the way home, pulled into my driveway, pulled right back out again, drove to the store and bought beer. I got home, late for a meal, drank two beers, opened the third, decided this was stupid, poured it away and went on a ravenous eating frenzy! I was starving so I munched on pretzels/banana/apple (and even hit some crackers & cheese the wife'd bought home from a catering event she worked at - first cheese in 6months+!) until eggs & toast were ready. Should be eating meat & veg instead, but no time to cook fridge full of veg now. Too tired. Too hungry. Too fed-up.

KCal:4,000ish (Almost ½ between 8p&10:30p! Bad! Beer makes me hungry - I wish I never wanted beer).

Zzzz...


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

*WTF? IM disappeared for me. *

Haven't been able to log on to this site for the past few days. I "pinged" it from DOS and no reply. I tried TRACERT (from DOS prompt too) and found some computer in Dallas not replying. All is better today, so will update ASAP. It's good to be back. 

As a quick note, my nicotene blues are finally easing up. Man, that is nasty shit! I'm not going through that again. Quitting smoking is a bitch!

Somebody crack a freakin' joke! I've needed a laugh for a month now!


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

*10/11/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 12:30am-7:00am (Again with the 6½hrs.Need more!)

WEIGHT: not measured. keep forgetting. 

Meal 1 - 7:40am (11whites,1egg,2toast,PB,½mango,nectarine)
Meal 2 - 11:00am (PP w/muesli: oats,cherry,peach,nuts,milk)
Meal 3 - 2:30pm (3ozChicken,8whites,salad,toast,plum,apple)
Meal 4 - 8:15pm (8ozChicken,+huge plate of fresh veg cooked)
Meal 5 - 10:30pm (BedtimeShake:casein,whey,strawberries,PB)
Meal 6 - sleeping! Melatonin & ZMA before bed.

KCal:3,382

Meal 4 was late. I got off work at 4:30pm (tired, falling asleep reviewing GL, planned to go to bed). Decided to drink 3 beers from fridge, dig up day-lily patch, split lilies and relocate up against fence. Worked until dark (approx 8pm) before eating. Should've eaten instead of drinking 3 beers, but anyway... that's how it went down this evening.

WORKOUT: None. Errands to run at lunch. Left work early to go to bed, worked instead on lilies instead. Press/Bi tomorrow (hoping chest pain won't be an issue. will use wide grip to minimize inner chest involvement - & no Flys).

CHEST PAIN: Still there, but only if look over right shoulder. Discussed it with personal trainer yesterday. He said not to worry about it. If it's still there in a couple of weeks see him again (I'm not paying this guy, just kind-of made friends). He said I must've strained it (possibly doing Flys, since it's on the inside of my right pec - also, I just started Flys recently, haven't done them in ages - may not be used to it). It'll heal, I'm sure.

TOE PAIN - Right big toe still fucked, following attempt to drop-kick soccer ball (kicked floor instead! duh!). Still not sure if it's broke or badly strained. Bruising has gone down (small area remains). Still very very painful - yesterday I caught it while trying top put my pants on. It was complete agony! Horrible! Possible fracture would be my guess. It hurts, that's for sure, although I'm walking OK nowadays.

HEAD PAIN - None. Felt pressure buildup while trying BW+50lb dips and BW+25lb pullups yesterday, but no "pop" (inside my head) and no lingering, agonizing headache. Water + Sodium = head-ache free (apparently).

DAY 21 NICOTENE FREE! Kicking butt!  Feelin' a few breaks in the clouds today too. Some honest laughs and some positive thoughts/hope for the future. Nicotene is n-a-s-t-y stuff! Never again (Now my wife's quit with me it'll be much easier than the times I did it and she didn't before)


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

*10/12/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-6:50am

WEIGHT: 174.8lb

Meal 1 - 7:20am(11whites,1egg,2toast,PB,¼lbPineapple,apple)
Meal 2 - 10:25am (8whites,2toast,PB,apple,nectarine)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm (6½ozChicken,3½toast,mayo,corn)
Meal 4 - 4:45pm (6½ozChicken,1canGrnBeans,almonds,pretzels)
Meal 5 - beer beer beer! WTF? Completely off the rails.
Meal 6 - Friday night. Building garden lights. Drank 12!

FOOD NOTES: More toast than I'd typically eat (meals1-3), but it's Friday and I've eaten just about everything I brought in to work already. I'm just polishing off the eggs and chicken today. I need to get some more fruit before I go home. I only have apples left now. Meal 4 canned grn beans - nothing else left at work.

WORKOUT: None. Wanted to do press/bi but my chest is still sore from last week's strain. Decided to rest a few more days. If I get my garage tidied up this weekend (pipe dream!?) I'll do a workout on Sunday instead. We'll see. I have lots to do already (see LUCKY ME below).

LUCKY ME!: Went to Lowes at lunch to return something. Stopped to admire low voltage lighting sytems (I'd need nearly 100 lights to surround my property - i.e. too expensive for me!) and noticed four of the $44 boxes (containing 14lights and a power pack) had been opened and/or slightly crushed. I spoke to the mgr about them. He said "make me an offer", I said "half price", he said "OK"!! So I got $88 off $176 worth of lights! Woo-freakin'-hooo!!   I had to buy a $120 power pack to run thyat many lights (plus the 20-30 in my garage that I've already picked up from yard sales and auctions in the past) but still... I've got six 60watt powerpacks (four from the Lowes packs, plus two already in my garage) I could sell to help pay for the one 600watt powerpack I bought. 

So, for a total of $200 (less whatever I get for the six 60w powerpacks) I'll have damned-near 100 lights (incl. spotlights & accent lights), plus a monster powerpack and more than enough low-voltage cable to surround my entire property (and add up-lights for the little cherry-blossom trees I planted a few years back)! I'm so excited!!! It's going to be a cold weekend, but it's supposed to be dry. Hopefully I'll have all the lights installed by Sunday night, so on Monday when I come home frmo work my whole house will be lit up like a pimp's mansion! I've always wanted mad-loads of lights everywhere. It's going to look gorgeous. And, with winter coming, it'll be dark every night when I come home from work, so I'll see my pimped-out little house lit up every day.

BEER: Got home. Gathered remaining lights from garage and sat around building them. Poured 12 beers in, B-S-ing w/wife and watching TV. WTF? I spend my day planning how I'm not drinking tonight and when night comes I find myself doig the very thing I had specifically planned on NOT doing.

FOOD LOG - NOT MAINTAINED PAST MEAL 4 + beers!


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

*10/13/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT:  Um.. Yup. I definitely slept.

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - Food log not maintained.
Meal 2 - Up 9:00ish, off to lumber yard.
Meal 3 - Swapped unused fence lumber (from April) for deck
Meal 4 - wood, drove home, emptied garage, loaded wood
Meal 5 - inside. repacked contents of garage back around
Meal 6 - wood. Oh! And drank 10 beers doing it. 

WORKOUT: Yeah right! Outside, working, shirt-off, beer guzzling.  Need to master nicotene free AND alcohol free! Drinking like a fish since I quiyt smoking. Gotta get a handle on myself! Sheesh!

NOTES: Long day, but now have wood for deck in my garage. Deck building to start soon. Will do before & after pix this time, I promise.


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

*10/14/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: Again... I don't know. I slept well though.

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - Food log not maintained.
Meal 2 - Hardware store for metal piping.
Meal 3 - Dug trenches, laid pipe in trench, hit pipe with 
Meal 4 - hammer until it went all the way under concrete Meal 5 - pathways & came out other side. Used it to pull
Meal 6 - landscape wires through. Oh! And drank 18 beers!

NOTES: Long day, outside, working in the sun, chugging beers 2pm - 10pm. Nicotene free, but killing myself with alcohol. Need to get a grip on myself. Have drank like a fish since stopping smoking. Will do better.


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

*10/15/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 11pm-7:45am (late start - alarm not set. Oops!)

WEIGHT: Not measured. Probably ungodly after so many beers this past weekend. Oh well... Day 25 nicotene free. Didn't even think of a cigarette after breakfast this morning. 

Meal 1 - 7:55am (Late!Hurry:11whites,1egg,2toast,PB,banana)
Meal 2 - 10:55am (9whites,3toast,PB,kiwi,½mango)
Meal 3 - 2:15pm(PWO-Pear,pretzels&shakeP,banana,oats,PB)
Meal 4 - 4:30pm (6ozChicken,3toast,kiwi,apple)
Meal 5 - 7:30pm (6ozBeef,collards,cabbage,broccoli...etc)
Snack  - 9:00pm (orange,apple & decaf' coffee w/heavy crm)
Meal 6 - 11:00pm (shake:casein,whey,cream,PB,strawberries)

WORKOUT: Press & Bi. (NOTE: Chest pain completely gone.). 
1a.Incline BB Press - w/bar:1x10(warmup/stretch), 115lb:1x10, 135lb:1x10, 155lb:2x2½(Spotter helped w/rep3/set1 and maybe rep2&3/set2. May have done rep2/set2 by my myself, not sure. 1st time doing 2nd set at this weight though. 135lb(extra-set):1x6(just).
1b.Incline DB Press - 65lb:1x6, 60lb:1x4½, 55lb:1x5½ (failing! extra set @155lb got me? Did 6 reps all DB sets last time.)
2.Chin-ups (BW): 2x10, 1x6½ (Same as last week. No progress)
3.Military Press - 105lb:1x10(just), 1x6(just), 1x4(fail). 
4.DB Press - 60lb:1x7(just), 55lb:1x7(just), 50lb:1x7(just!). Did 2x10@50lb+1x7last time. Figured I'd ad some weight this week. Failing on rep 7 all sets though.
5.Arnold Press w/40lb DBs (new max!3x6@35lb last time)- 3x6(failed rep 6 sets2&3, i.e. 2x5last2sets)
6.Free-weight BB Shrugs - 185lb:1x10, 195lb:1x10, 205lb:1x7(#7 only ½rep). Still very different from Machine Shrugs. was doing 305lb machine shrugs, now there's no way!
7. Fly Press - None. No time. Added this last time, but don't normally do 'em. May have been cause of trained inner chest. Maybe. It was the only thing I did different anyway.
8. EZ Bar Curl - 75lb:1x8(just), 1x5½(fail)

WORKOUT NOTES: Nice pump. May switch traps to Pull-day on next workout schedule. Also, add upwards row etc. We'll see.

MULTI-VIT/MIN (2perDay)- After reading up on Vitamin A and B-complex vitamins (Bodybuilder's Nutrition Handbook - Franco Columbu) I've decided to take an additional vitamin w/meal 4 (or meal 3 on workout days). I really, really, really don't want to get sick this year and, from what I hear, VitaminA is as effective (if not moreso) than VitaminC at maximizing immunity system. Additionally, B-Vitamins don't last in the system very well so a second dose can be beneficial in maintaining desired levels. Trader Joes has a mini vitamin stack (like animal pak, but only a 6pills/2gels) with no iron. It has 500% of A, 1667% of C and 1000-5000% of B-100 Complex. I'm going to take them (plus an additional Calcium, Green Tea & Milk Thistle) for the next couple of months in an effort to dodge winter sickness which I get EVERY year, without fail, around Dec/Jan (typically end Dec'). We'll see if it helps. I was working out and taking viatmins last year and I still got sick at the end of Dec'. Hopefully not this year! Fingers crossed.

BEER: Got home, excavated small area in 2 flowergardens (exposing pipe - knocked under concrete pathway yesterday) and pulled addiional wire underground (to complete revised landscape lighting concept), got done, cleaned up and craved a beer. Got 2, drank 3/4 of 1, poured rest away and ate instead. Often I'm hungry and I decide to have a beer instead. That's dumb. I should just eat, like I did tonight. I felt better after food. Didn't want a beer.

WATER - Pretty good. Still though, more water neing drunk atr work than while at home. Should do better about drinking more water in the evening.


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

*10/16/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 11:15pm-7:00am

WEIGHT: 178.4lb (Up 3lb+, carbed up)

Meal 1 - 7:20am (11whites,1egg,2toast,PB,kiwi,½peach,plum) 
Meal 2 - 10:45am (PP w/muesli: oats,cherry,peach,nuts,milk)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm (PWO CEE plus shake,pretzels,banana,plum)
Meal 4 - 3:00pm(hungry already! chicken,toast,orange,peach)
Meal 5 - 6:00pm (6ozBeef,cabbage,collards & other veg)
Meal 6 - 9:00pm (salad w/walnuts,salmon,avocado,EVOO)
Meal 7 - 11:00pm (shake:casein,whey,cream,PB,strawberries)

SUPS: w/meal 1 & 3 (see previous notes) + Melatonin & ZMA before bed.

WORKOUT: Pull/Tri.
(1) Wide Grip Pullups (Full ROM, from hang to chin over bar) - BW-52lb(stretch/warmup):1x10. BW:3x8(just), BW+25lb(2nd ever attempt - just for fun):3x2½(failing rep3). Better than last week! Kewl!
(2) Bent-over BB rows - 105lb:1x10, 115lb:10, 125lb:1x10(#8-10 not to abs), 135lb:1x8(7-8 not to abs), 145lb(new max):1x6(5-6 not to abs). A little better than last week.
(3) Dips BW+30lb:2x10, 1x7½(fail). BW+50lb (2nd ever attempt - just for fun): 3x2½ (failing rep3).
(4) Rows w/pivot machine - 70lb:2x8(reps6-8/set2 not full), 70lb:1x6(5-6 not full) - same as last week.
(5) DB Pullovers - skipped it. chest pinched a bit doing BW+50lb dips (even though I swear I kept myselt upright).
(6) Bent over lateral raise (rear delts) - 2x25lbDBs:3x8.
(7) [S/Set w/#8, no RI] Straight-armed Lat Pulldowns - w/100lb:1x10, 1x4(fail), w/80lb:1x10.
(8) [S/Set w/#7, no RI] Cable/Rope Tricep Pulldowns - w/80lb:1x8, 1x6(fail), w/60lb:1x8.

NOTES: Kewl! Me+25lb pullups and Me+50lb dips.  

FOOD & WATER - Damned near perfect today. Loads of fruit and veg (all day long, w/every meal), mixed protein sources, 4,100cal/370g+ protein(7 meals - long day), near gal water. pretty good. nice'n'clean. 

SORE: Chest and back both sore. Chest wierd-sore. My chest never got sore before. Now it's sore, but almost like hurt sort. Not quite. Still laugh when it deoes hurt, but it's wierd. I'll see how it is tomorrow. For now it's like I hurt all the way through, from the middle of my back to the middle of my chest. Wierd feeling.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

heya G, looking good buddy. like the numbers ! im new to your journal so ill just have to do my best to keep up and start with your most recent numbers and watch for improvements :] looks like youre eating like a horse just like me, haha. good luck and keep up the nice numbers man.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

I've actually poked through here a couple of times before believe it or not. Very detailed journal, and nice looking workouts.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey G - how'ya doin'?

What's the update on this big toe? Sounds like a bummer, is it getting any better? 

I think you can be proud of yourself for quitting smoking, and your wife too. It's no mean feat and although i don't smoke, i can appreciate how something can dominate your thoughts every minute. Well done you!

You're right to just focus on not smoking, don't worry about drinking or eating for the moment, you're going through a stressful time at the moment, but once the cravings have gone you can start to whip the other areas of your life into shape.

Im glad you're still working out - and i love reading your journal! Im sorry i don't post more often. Keep going G, you are a busy guy with alot on your plate, but you just keep going. (must be the Brit in you   ).


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> heya G, looking good buddy. like the numbers ! im new to your journal so ill just have to do my best to keep up and start with your most recent numbers and watch for improvements



You couldn't have picked a better time. My current workouts are ones I put together about 3½-4months ago. I've been doing them (almost as planned) since 7/16. I'm planning to roll out a new workout schedule in the next week or two. I'm also going to try and find time to post side-by-side results before-and-after the past 12 week program (although I don't have photos... shame). 



Delusional said:


> looks like youre eating like a horse just like me



Hell yeah. Us ectomorphs gotta eeeaaaaatttttt!!!! All the time. Never stop. 600-650cal 35%protein every 2½-3hrs, always and forever. Any more it's not an option because I'm just plain starving every 2½-3hrs anway. WTG Metabolism!





vortrit said:


> I've actually poked through here a couple of times before believe it or not. Very detailed journal, and nice looking workouts.



I'm gonna try and get it a bit easier to read. I think the bunched up workout numbers are a bit of a pain (for most people anyway). It would be nice to get a bit more feedback from people about this'n'that. I can't know it all, body-building-wise. Maybe I don't tend to ask many questions in here anyway. I dunno. 

I can't help but ramble on about all the crap I've got going on in my life. Sometimes I think it just helps to write (type) it down. It can be funny anyway, looking back. I always wrote a journal as a kid. I have them from 5-15 anyway. Kind-of cool to pick up the habit again at 33-34. There's 20 years missing, but those kind-of sucked anyway so, whatever. Life's better nowadays so why not have it all down in black and white.  There's fun to be had and a ton of intersting shit to learn, for sure.

It's cool that you stop in though. I wouldn't say no to your thoughts on the next 12weeks' workout plan. I'll be rolling that out here shortly.





SamEaston said:


> big toe...
> smoking...
> drinking...
> working out...
> ...



Big toe still complaining! Not black'n'blue any more but made itself known the other morning when I caught it on a seam while putting pants on the other morning. Not fun at all! Walking well though. And no prob' w/full squats. V.happy about that! 

Thanks for encouragement re:smoking! I really believe smoking is completely behind me forever. I can feel it. I quit in Nov'06, started again around my birthday in May'07 and quit again 4weeks ago tomorrow. I've absolutely got it this time. I think I just needed a reminder of how horrible that shit is so that I'd finally remember it for always. No more. That stuff's mean!

Drinkin' so much recently has really been a surprise. I was doing fairly well there for a while. Since not smoking though, it's been ON. Craving that shit if just to escape the misery and frustration of no nicotene. I learned recently that thousands of cells, receptors, neurons and what-not all physically die inside your brain when you deprive them of their beloved nicotene. How horrible is that!? It's no wonder your mind's a fucking jumble with all that going on! Geez! I figure if I'm not smoking, nothing else matters. I'll get it when I'm done with smoking (like you said).

Putting together next 12wks bulk program in coming days. Pop in and share your thoughts (balance of exercises, etc). May up my calories too (abs have been staying the same looking at 3,600) and take before/after pictures. See if I can get any significant improvement documented. Do you know where I could find a selection of different poses (so I could be doing the same thing next time I take photos)? I don't know jack about actually posing for shots.

Thanks for compliments re: journal. It's funny how my journal at 34yrs old has people reading it. See what I mean? I mean, I know you, from talking on here, but we don't really know each other at all. And yet here I am writing all kinds of personal crap and you're reading along, sharing the highs and lows. Funny huh? I could never have imagined such a thing while writing my 5-15yr old journals. I don't think I'd ever been on a computer by that point. I wonder what I can't imagine now that I'll be doing 20 years from now.  

Funny ol' world.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

Big G said:


> I'm gonna try and get it a bit easier to read. I think the bunched up workout numbers are a bit of a pain (for most people anyway). It would be nice to get a bit more feedback from people about this'n'that. I can't know it all, body-building-wise. Maybe I don't tend to ask many questions in here anyway. I dunno.
> 
> I can't help but ramble on about all the crap I've got going on in my life. Sometimes I think it just helps to write (type) it down. It can be funny anyway, looking back. I always wrote a journal as a kid. I have them from 5-15 anyway. Kind-of cool to pick up the habit again at 33-34. There's 20 years missing, but those kind-of sucked anyway so, whatever. Life's better nowadays so why not have it all down in black and white.  There's fun to be had and a ton of intersting shit to learn, for sure.
> 
> It's cool that you stop in though. I wouldn't say no to your thoughts on the next 12weeks' workout plan. I'll be rolling that out here shortly.



Hey, if it works for you roll with it. I did notice you put a lot of personal stuff in it, but really wasn't sure what to say about most of it. Anyway, if it's working for you that's all that matters. We are the same age wise. If you don't mind me asking what are your current stats?


----------



## Delusional (Oct 17, 2007)

youre a cool dude, G  and i think its awesome that you post things going on in your life and everything, i agree with your reasons for doing so, too. keep it up man, keep writing. like you said some times its just nice to type it all out.


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

*11/17/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 12:30am-6:30am (Not enough. Never enough! <Must do better! Up late surfing bodybuilding.com forums. IMforums unavailable to me for 3 days now  I'm happy it's back up this morning.

WEIGHT: not measured, but damn I look good in the mirror these days!  Flexed lats in front of wife yesterday. Her face was a picture! She's not so sure about this Getting Bigger business. And I'm definitely waaay bigger than last year! Waaaay bigger! 

Meal 1 - 7:00am(11whites,1egg,2toastPB,½mango,pineapple...)
Meal 2 - 10:30am (PP & muesli: oats,nuts,dried fruit,milk)
Meal 3 - 1:45pm (shake&toast, after yoga, pilates & swim!)
Meal 4 - 4:30pm (6ozChicken,3toast,plum,kiwi,grapes,peach)
Meal 5 - 7:20pm (lrg salad w/salmon,walnuts & olive oil)
Meal 6 - 10:45pm (shake:casein,whey,cream,PB,strawberries)

KCal:3608, 319g protein.

SUPS - a.m & p.m. (p.m. sups s/b after meal 3 in food log, not meal 5. ah well..), plus Melatonin & ZMA before bed. 

SORE: Chest & back. Hit 'em both hard in the past two days.

CARDIO/WORKOUT/ACTIVE-RECOVERY: 
(1) Yoga / Pilates: 40 minutes - my first time doing this. They have a 60min class at the gym. I tried to like it. I really did. But, seriously, that was sooooo gay! "Reach to the sky... like a tree... keep your focus inward.... little circles... breath in... up dog... breath out.. down dog". OMG! WTF!? Someone get me the hell out of this class before I get the urge to put on a freakin' leotard!
(2) 1/3rd mile breast-stroke swim (would've done a mile but spent previous 40 minutes pretending to be a cross between Richard Simmons & the Dalai Lama!). 

Chest still sore when done, but not so tight. I do feel a bit better but I think it's more down to the swim than the gay-o... I mean.. o-gay... sorry... yo-ga!

TOMORROW: Made friends (kind-of) with one of the personal trainers at my gym. He's invited me to workout with him tomorrow. I asked him yesterday what he had in mind. he said Arms & Shoulders (which I thought was a little wierd becuase I've heard that Arm Day is a waste of time) but I think I'm going to try and pursuade him to do Legs instead. My chest and back will probably still be too sore for Shoulder/Arm workout. Anyway, Legs are next on my agenda!

WORKOUTS: It was 7/16/07 when I put together my last workout plan. I've upped the weights numerous times since, and have definitely seen all kinds of gains. There was almost a month off in the middle due to a nagging exertion headache, some dehydration issues and a sodium deficiency (of all things!), but I still think that it may be time to change things up. Different exercises, different order, ete etc etc. I'll post a few questions on here and read some other people's journals. I'll see what I come up with. Anyone with any thoughts is more than welcome to post something here.

NICOTENE - No problem. Don't think of it while driving. Don't think of it after most meals. It jumps to mind after breakfast but there's no way in hell I'm touching that shit again. Screw nicotene! That's some nasty shit! Messed my head up good'n'proper for the past month without it. Happy to be free now though! Beginning to see funny everywhere, like I always did. 

5HTP - Taking one of these with a.m. vitamins again. Figured it can't hurt and it may help with any semi-lingering nicotene-starved blues. Might be working. Might not. I do feel better though. Took it yesterday and today. More optimistic, definitely, but that might be the case anyway. Like I said though, it can't hurt. Might as well finish the bottle I paid for, eh?

GOALS - Learn more. Read more. Find more time to surf this site, read other's journals, etc etc. Wife complains when I spend all evening on here instead of on couch with her. Sitting on the damned couch watching mind-numbing TV is her idea of a fun evening, I guess. It's not mine! I want to do even less of that.


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Hey, if it works for you roll with it. I did notice you put a lot of personal stuff in it, but really wasn't sure what to say about most of it. Anyway, if it's working for you that's all that matters. We are the same age wise. If you don't mind me asking what are your current stats?



Weak and little! Been a gangly mofo all my life. 33 before I ever walked into a gym. 197lb (25%bf) Nov'06. 161lb (10%bf) Mar'07. 179lb (8-9%bf).

Haven't tried any one max rep stuff really, but I'm still weak by your standards. 
155lb bench 2reps (after 3x10 @135lb). 
285lb deadlift after 10 each of 205, 225, 245, 265. 
175lb full squats after 10ea of 115, 135, 155.

It's all new to me really, but I'm just obsessive enough to run with this for years now. I'm already waaaaay bigger than last year. I'm all ears though, talking to people, reading books every night. I'll confess to having an addictive personality. At least now I have something healthy to be addicted to. 

Next workouts are going to be less reps, more weight, more intense.  I've made friends with one of the personal trainers at the gym and we are going to be working out togther (no money changing hands - just for fun) which hopefully will work out well. 

How long have you been doing this?


----------



## Big G (Oct 17, 2007)

Delusional said:


> youre a cool dude, G  and i think its awesome that you post things going on in your life and everything, i agree with your reasons for doing so, too. keep it up man, keep writing. like you said some times its just nice to type it all out.



Thx. Will do.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

Big G said:


> Weak and little! Been a gangly mofo all my life. 33 before I ever walked into a gym. 197lb (25%bf) Nov'06. 161lb (10%bf) Mar'07. 179lb (8-9%bf).
> 
> Haven't tried any one max rep stuff really, but I'm still weak by your standards.
> 155lb bench 2reps (after 3x10 @135lb).
> ...



Actually I've only been lifting about a year and a half, but when I was younger I lifted for a year and a half. I really didn't have a clue then, but I've stuck with it learned a lot, etc. I know what you mean though. I am totally obsessed with lifting weights. Your stats don't look too bad, but yeah some strength training might be good. I hope working out with the trainer works out for you (no pun intended).


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 18, 2007)

Here you go G, found this link to a 'posing guide' on BB.com. You should find all you want in there, their articles are usually good on detail.

Bodybuilding.com - Posing And Flexing Articles!

You're doing great man, and sometimes its easier to unload personal stuff, rants and the like, onto people who aren't close to you. I don't know, i guess having an outsiders view can be more helpful than that of someone you are friends with, and thus are inclined to agree with you? 

anyway, Im glad you've found something 'healthy to be addicted to'! Bring on the strength training! I started 5 x 5 about a month ago, and my strength has soared, especially on Squats and that. Its great for a change, and will give your ego a boost to be lifting much heavier weights for less reps! More metabolic too though, so you may have to eat more!


----------



## Big G (Oct 18, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Actually I've only been lifting about a year and a half, but when I was younger I lifted for a year and a half. I really didn't have a clue then, but I've stuck with it learned a lot, etc. I know what you mean though. I am totally obsessed with lifting weights. Your stats don't look too bad, but yeah some strength training might be good. I hope working out with the trainer works out for you (no pun intended).



Agreed. I've been trying some 1-2rep heavier stuff recently and have noticed some small improvements in # of reps week-by-week. I'll be incrporating that into my formal plans for the next twelve weeks. For most of the past year I expect it's been neural adaptations generating strength gains. I've been afraid of injury due to bad form (from not knowing any better) or whatever. Now though, knowing what I now know, I'll probably be OK to pack on some pounds for the next few months. I have enjoyed BW+50lb dips and BW+25lb WG pullups. I remember seeing people doing that shit when I first went to the gym and thinking WTF!? I was doing lat pulldowns in lieu of the strength to do a single BW WG-Pullup back then! It's cool to be the one actually trying it now. I've really grown a lot since March. Hopefully I still have another 6mo-1yr left of the typical Beginner Gains. I'm sure I'd look awsome somewere around 200lb . There's a way to go yet, but it looks lie it'll be a fun journey. I think that's key; just enjoying it.


----------



## Big G (Oct 18, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Bring on the strength training! I started 5 x 5 about a month ago, and my strength has soared, especially on Squats and that. Its great for a change, and will give your ego a boost to be lifting much heavier weights for less reps! More metabolic too though, so you may have to eat more!



Kewl! I'll look into it. Thanks!

And thanks for that link too. Now, if I can just get my wife to take some pictures... she thinks this is all very wierd indeed. Still... I figure if she can lose 300 pounds, I can gain 30 and she can just get over it!  So what if I'm not the man she married any more!? You've got to have some fun in life! I don't want to be a gangly stick-man forever. Even just walking around being bigger is fun. Everything feels different. Thick. Meaty. It's wierd changing shape/size. Fun! 

Anyway, I'm gonna go see what ideas I can find to keep me busy for the next few months...

Know of any good reading on designing a circuit-training-based cardio workout? I don't really want to run so much any more. I hear it's not the best thing to do while trying to bulk legs anyhow. Plus, it's boring.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 18, 2007)

Big G said:


> Know of any good reading on designing a circuit-training-based cardio workout? I don't really want to run so much any more. I hear it's not the best thing to do while trying to bulk legs anyhow. Plus, it's boring.




I don't personally know of any reading for that, but i know that Double D, who has a journal on this site, may well have some good ideas for that sort of training - as i believe he incorporates that into his program. Take a look at his journal, its called 'Gloves Down, Balls Out'. You'll probably get some great ideas from there!

And you're right about enjoying your training - as long as you're having fun and making progress, what more could you ask for?!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2007)

Big G said:


> Agreed. I've been trying some 1-2rep heavier stuff recently and have noticed some small improvements in # of reps week-by-week. I'll be incrporating that into my formal plans for the next twelve weeks. For most of the past year I expect it's been neural adaptations generating strength gains. I've been afraid of injury due to bad form (from not knowing any better) or whatever. Now though, knowing what I now know, I'll probably be OK to pack on some pounds for the next few months. I have enjoyed BW+50lb dips and BW+25lb WG pullups. I remember seeing people doing that shit when I first went to the gym and thinking WTF!? I was doing lat pulldowns in lieu of the strength to do a single BW WG-Pullup back then! It's cool to be the one actually trying it now. I've really grown a lot since March. Hopefully I still have another 6mo-1yr left of the typical Beginner Gains. I'm sure I'd look awsome somewere around 200lb . There's a way to go yet, but it looks lie it'll be a fun journey. I think that's key; just enjoying it.



Yeah, that sounds like the way to go. Your horizontal strength is actually pretty amazing. I don't even do bodyweight pullups, but I do weighted dips and use less weight than you. I'm glad to be doing weighted dips though after a long time of doing them assisted. They've made my triceps grow like crazy.


----------



## Big G (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, that sounds like the way to go. Your horizontal strength is actually pretty amazing. I don't even do bodyweight pullups, but I do weighted dips and use less weight than you. I'm glad to be doing weighted dips though after a long time of doing them assisted. They've made my triceps grow like crazy.



Understood. I think the way to acheive weighted pullups (or even BW pullups) is to just try 'em. I was doing assisted pullups maybe as recently as 6mo ago. Now I'm hanging 25lb plates off my ass and still doin' 'em. Admittedly I'm only doing 2-3 weighted reps, but it'll be 3-4reps soon, then 5-6, then sets of 8 dot dot dot. Even if you can just do one rep (or even half a rep!) I say "Try!"

Do your usual assisted ones, then throw 2 sets of unassisted in at the end. If you can only pull yourself half way up one time, make a note of that accomplishment and celebrate next week when you manage to get yourself 3/4 of the way up one time. Then, on week three, when you surprise the hell out of yourself by doing 1 3/4 reps twice, you'll know you're well on your way. 

If you don't present your body with the challenge of excessive resistance it won't rise to meet it. That's my 2¢ anyway. Try it and see. I bet I'm right.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Big G said:


> Understood. I think the way to acheive weighted pullups (or even BW pullups) is to just try 'em. I was doing assisted pullups maybe as recently as 6mo ago. Now I'm hanging 25lb plates off my ass and still doin' 'em. Admittedly I'm only doing 2-3 weighted reps, but it'll be 3-4reps soon, then 5-6, then sets of 8 dot dot dot. Even if you can just do one rep (or even half a rep!) I say "Try!"
> 
> Do your usual assisted ones, then throw 2 sets of unassisted in at the end. If you can only pull yourself half way up one time, make a note of that accomplishment and celebrate next week when you manage to get yourself 3/4 of the way up one time. Then, on week three, when you surprise the hell out of yourself by doing 1 3/4 reps twice, you'll know you're well on your way.
> 
> If you don't present your body with the challenge of excessive resistance it won't rise to meet it. That's my 2¢ anyway. Try it and see. I bet I'm right.



Yeah, thanks for that. I actually don't do assisted pullups anymore I do bodyweight, but I've never tried them weighted. I took your advice today and went for 5 x 5 weighted pullups with 10 lbs. to start and I was successful. That's actually the way I got good at doing dips. I started with bodyweight and could only do sets of bodyweight dips like 4, 3, 2, 1, 1... You get the idea, and now I'm doing weighted dips with great success. So, I'd definatley say your advice is the way to go. 10 lbs. isn't much but I think it's pretty good for my first attempt.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

P.S. Man my lats are sore!


----------



## Big G (Oct 22, 2007)

vortrit said:


> P.S. Man my lats are sore!



 WTG!


----------



## Big G (Oct 22, 2007)

*10/18/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-5:30am (last remaining baby puppy woke me up howling after wife left to be at work at 6am. 6hrs. Again! )

WEIGHT: 178.0lb

Meal 1 - 6:00am:11whites,1egg,2toastPB,½mango,plum,peach
Meal 2 - 8:55am:2toast+PB&PP. Quick 340cal pre 9am mtg.
Meal 3 - 11:00am:Blended shake(PP,PB,FF yogurt,banana,oats)
Meal 4 - 1:10pmWO PP+pretzels,½peach,plum,grapes(&sups)
Meal 5 - 4:15pm: 6ozChicken,FF mayo,3toast,½pear,orange.
Meal 6 - 6:30pmWO#2!pretzels,PP,orange,½pear
Meal 7 - Data lost. Didn't write it down. Ate around 8pm then had casein shake before bed. Can't be bothered to update now. Food log shows 2400cal. Should be 3,600+

SUPS: (Same every day, writing this once for reference.)
(i) a.m. - Animal Pak, Animal Flex, Cal/Mag, 5Htp, Fish oil, Milk Thistle.
(iia)Pre WO - Animal Pump (1-2x/wk only)
(iib)Post WO - CEE (only on days w/Animal Pump).
(iii) p.m. - Multi vit/min(no iron), Glucosamine/Chondroitin, Milk Thistle', Green tea extract, Fish oil (taken w/meal 3 on WO days, otherwise meal 4)
(iv) Before bed - Melatonin & ZMA.

NOTE Re: Meal 3 - WO scheduled w/personal trainer @12pm (no fee / made friends / just for fun). Don't want to get hungry before or during WO, so ate a quick 290kcal smoothie incl. banana & ground oats. Animal Pump followed at 11:30am w/CEE & meal 4 immediately after.

WORKOUT: Legs!

Warmup: 5mins on Elliptical trainer; 1min fwd, 1min bckwrd (X2½).

1a.Incline situps:
8lb ball beind head (twisting): 1x25
throwing/catching 8lb ball - new max): 1x10 (burn)

1b.Incline reverse situps/leg raise:
1x20
1x10 lactic burn.
knees slightly bent, resistance on abs throughout.

2.Full Squats (ass to heel) - 
135lb:1x10(forget 115lb. too easy!), 
155lb:1x10 (damn! look at me! )
175lb:1x6 (lower back involved w/rep6).

3.Deadlifts - 2min RIs w/heavier sets.
225lb:1x10 - forget 205lb too easy! , 
245lb:1x10. Nice! 
265lb:1x6. Stopped to try heavier.
285lb(new max):1x4. Kewl!
305(new max):1x2.  First ever 300lb+ lift! 

NOTE: Nearby trainer oversaw 300lb+ lift. Said "perfct." Cool.

NOTE: Planned to workout with personal trainer today. He didn't show. I was late getting started, wandering around trying to find him, or someone who knew when/when he would be there. Eventually I said f&^%-it and worked out alone. But... this was as far as I at lunch. so...


WORKOUT #2 - After work - completion of legs workout.

4.Split squats 
(easier than lunges on f*&^ed-up big toe.)
2x30lb DBs: 1x10 (R+L=1rep)
2x40lb DBs: 1x10
2x50lb DBs: 1x10 (shaky/heavy)

5.Glute Isolator (new)
Pressing pad near floor with foot backwards
100lb(machine max):3x10 R&L. Controlled. Slow lower. Ouch!

5.Laying leg curls - 
100lb:1x8(easy), 
110lb:1x8
120lb:1x8, 
130lb(new max):1x5 (3-5 not to butt). Hamstrings aching.

6.Seated Rotary Calf Press - 230lb:
1x20, 
1x15
1x10 lactic burn! ouchouchouch!

NOTES: Cool. 2part workout, but pleased to have gone back for 2nd part. I kicked butt today. Read post about 2.5xBW or even 3xBW deadlifts last night on IMforums. Got inspired enough to try 1.75. Not too bad hopefully, for a 1yr newbie. It sounds good to me, picking up 300lb! Sheesh!


----------



## Big G (Oct 23, 2007)

*10/19/07*

FRIDAY - 7:00am NOTE: Plan for the day: No beer tonight!

SLEPT: 10:15pm-6:15am (8hrs! So it IS possible!)

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 6:45am:2toast+PB,11whites,1egg,kiwi,pineappple...
Meal 2 - 10:40am:2toast+PB,9whites,banana,orange.
Meal 3 - 1:50pm:3toast,6ozChicken,FF mayo,2apples,banana.
Meal 4 - 5:00pm: data lost.
Meal 5 - 
Meal 6 - Drove home, convinced self getting beers to "have on hand" would be acceptable. Got home. Promptly drank 8 of them. Had plate of beef & veg & went to bed. Doh! So much for beer free plan.

SUPS: a.m. & p.m. w/ZMA & Melatonin before bed.

PLUS...

NHA STACK - Restarted today! Drumroll! Last time I did it I got deep painful spots and horrible depression. I can handle the spots, but not the depression. Let's find out if it was work stress (i.e. budget prep'), personal stress (i.e. diagnoising dehydration/headaches) or the NHA Stack that caused the depression by doing another cycle! Hopefully it wasn't the NHA Stack at all. NOTE: 1st ActivaTe taken w/a.m.sups but forgot to add it in food log (oh, well...whatever).

CARDIO: 30minutes swimming (breast-stroke) - 40 lengths = 1,000m. Was told last time that 40lengths was 1mile, but apparently it's a 25m pool, so that'd make it almost 65 lengths, right? Anyway... It was nice. 30min swim, 5min bubbly 104º hot-tub, 10min dry sauna, cool shower and back to work.

SORE: Lower back, following yesterday's 305lb deadlift, hence swimming (active recovery). Chest not bothering me any more (may try a weekend workout if I can find the damn time to tidy my freakin' garage and set my power rack up). Middle upper back a little sore from heavy rows (Tues) but not too bad. Calves tender from yesterday's calf presses, but otherwise I'm fine. Quads & glutes both 100% despite my best efforts at anihilating them yesterday! 

ALCOHOL: Train wreck. Not drunk-drunk (obviously - I never am) but they trickled in 6-10pm sip here sip there. Easy done. Pointless too really. But craving it. Nicotene displacement?


----------



## Big G (Oct 23, 2007)

*10/20/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 10:30am-5:30am - wife woke me, leaving for work. got up to get early start on day.

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 6:00am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,apple,grapes,coffee
Meal 2 - 9:30am: same. 2nd breakfast but w/pineapple.
Meal 3 - 1:00pm:2xMcD chckn patty,banana (grocery shopping)
Meal 4 - 4:30pm:roast beef sandwich w/hoseradish +apple
Meal 5 - 7:30pm: same. done w/yardwork. starved. weak.
Meal 6 - 10:30pm:lettuce salad and casien+when shake w/strawberries & cranberries blended in.

FOOD LOG NOT MAINTAINED. No time this weekend. Cal probably approx 4,000-4,200 incl 600beer.  Damn beer. Cigarette substitute. Stupid.

BEER: 2-7:30pm 6 beers w/beef dinner in the middle. Outside working. Digging holes to run pipes under concrete pathways to install underground landscape lighting wiring. Slow going! Beer in the sun.

NOTES: Busy day. Digging 7:30am. Driving for supplies (& doing grocery shopping while out) 10-2pm. Digging +driking thereafter!


----------



## Big G (Oct 23, 2007)

*10/21/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: until 9:30am (from?)

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - 9:30am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,pomegramate... etc
Meal 2 - 11:30am:toast+PB (weak/hungry, working in yard)
Meal 3 - 
Meal 4 - Beer, beer, beer! Here we go again!
Meal 5 - Must've been 10 slide down. 8Fri+6Sat+10Sun=24
Meal 6 - + added a few Bud Ice. WTF?

WORKOUT:12 curls. LOTS of them.

NOTES: What has become of me!? Gotta start doing a better job of these cigarette-free weekends. That was weekend 5.  Should be drinking less!

FOOD LOG NOT MAINTAINED. Record kept here only. 

KCal. who cares! 10miller + 3budice! Geez!


----------



## Big G (Oct 23, 2007)

*10/21/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 11:00pm-7:00am (8hrs again! Beer yesterday.)

WEIGHT: not measured. probably distorted after w/e beers.

Meal 1 - 7:15am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,kiwi,grapes...
Meal 2 - 10:30amP & muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,milk)
Meal 3 - 1:45pmWO pretzels,apple,shake(PP,oats,banana,PB)
Meal 4 - 4:00pm:3toast,6½ozChicken,ff mayo,orange,apple.
Meal 5 - 8:30pm:beef,cabbage,collards,mushrooms,parsnip etc
Meal 6 - 12:00am:shake(casein,whey,strawberries,cream,PB...)

KCal.=3,826

BEER - One. 8:30pm w/dinner. Actually, just before dinner. Decided to eat rather than continue drinking. 2 lft in fridge.

SUPS: NHA Stack - Not recording all ActivaTe pills in food log. Only taking 2/day at the moment. Forgot Novedex last night. Got it tonight. + 3 ActivaTe evenly spaced. Will start ActvaTe w/meal 1,3,5 & bed tomorrow + up Novedex to 4 (actually, no. Maybe I'll count ActivaTes and make surethey all run out at same time. Don't want more expense!

WORKOUTress/Bi.(NOTES: New format. Additional spacing - hopefully easier to read/review). 

1a.Incline BB Press - w/bar:1x10(warmup/stretch), 
115lb:1x10, 
135lb:1x10, 
155lb:2x3 (Ha! Fuck yeah! Awesome!  Had spotter there but got 3 up, both sets. Best ever.)

1b.Incline DB Press - 
65lb:3x6 (forget dropping to 60lb, then 55lb. 1st set was so easy I just carried on with 65lb.  Failed last rep last set.)

2.Chin-ups (BW): 2x10, 1x7½ (Ooo! Thought I might get 3x10, but alas... one more than last week. nice form maintained. felt good. solid. no swinging/momentum).

3.Military Press - 105lb:
(warmup/stretch - waving 10lb plates)
1x8, 
1x6½(fail), 
1x4(fail). - hmm... tried for 3x8.

4.DB Press - 
60lb:1x5½(7 last week)
50lb:2x9 - trying for 2x10

5.Arnold Press w/40lb DBs 3x6 (failed rep 6 sets2&3 - same as last week.)

6.Free-weight BB Shrugs - 
185lb:1x10, 
195lb:1x10, 
205lb:1x8 (Maybe try 3x6 heavier next time)

8. EZ Bar Curl - 75lb:
1x8
1x7
1x4

NOTES: Nice enough. Good fun. Happy w/155lb BB press.


----------



## Big G (Oct 23, 2007)

*9/23/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 12:30-7:00am (Up late, updating journal).

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:30am:11whites,1egg,2toastPB,½mango,½peach,grapes
Meal 2 - 10:15am:9whites,2toastPB,kiwi,½mango,banana,grapes
Meal 3 - 1:30pm:6½ozChicken,2tomatoes,3toast,½pear,½orange
Meal 4 - 4:30pm:6ozBeef,2yams,garlic mushrooms
Meal 5 - 7:15pm:8ozTurkey,cabbage,collards,zuchini
Meal 6 - 8:45pm:shake (whey,casein,cream,cran/strawberries)

kCal: 3,775

SUPS - Missed sups w/meal1 (ran out of Pak & Flex at home. used office stash w/meal 2 - need to reorder on Fri - payday). ActivaTe x4 throughout day. 2nd multi w/meal4 +calcium, gluco'/chondroit', milk thistle, grn tea etc . Novedex, melatonin & ZMA before bed w/casein&whey shake.

WORKOUT: None. Read CowPimp's IM journal at lunch (for next 12 week's workout plan ideas). He does a lot of exercises I've never even heard of so I only got limited benefit from reading. Rereading private mssgs from 3mo ago (when I was trying to compile past 12 week's workouts) I kept seeing "Keep it simple"... "Just lift".... "Stick to compound exercises" etc etc. I think I'm just going to pick a few things and run with it. I can't spend three months inventing a 3mo workout plan! More on this... SOON!

NOTES: TIRED TODAY. At work 2:45pm seriously having trouble staying awake. The day's tasks are boring ones (one line at a time accounting stuff) but still... I can't work like this... I'm just exhausted.

Asked (and got OKd) to leave work early. Home 4pm. 2 Bud Ice. Blobbed in front of PC thinking "So... The next twelve weeks... Hmm..." (like I did 12 weeks ago, except not quite so cluelessly!). Read stickies, journals, posted questions and basically just chilled. Goal:12wk program incl. some circuit training for cardio. Nothing fancy. Nothing to over-think. Just something new and fun to keep me growing, healthy and interested as the cold sets in. Diet-wise, maybe try 4,250 cal daily and a lot less beer! Won't be quitting smoking during the next twelve weeks because I've already got that one done! 

Bed @ 9pm, read until 9:30. sleep early!

WATER 0.8gal. not great. not terrible (for non-workout day).


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

You quit smoking?? That's awesome!

We're trying to figure out what our next 12 week plan is also..... and I have a tendancy to over-think things   ....   ALOT!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

katt said:


> You quit smoking?? That's awesome!



Yeah, good job on that. Nice workouts!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 24, 2007)

hey G - i know what you mean about putting together a new program. What i've found it easier to do is to split the body up into muscle groups, which all have their own set of exercises to target them. Then i pick one from each group at the start of a new program. E.g., for legs -

*Legs - *

Compound
Back Squat
Front Squat
Split Squat
Lunges
Weighted Step-ups
SLDL
Good Morning
Romanian Deadlift

Isolation
Leg Extension
Leg Curl (i never use this but just an example)
Hip Abductor
Hip Adductor
Standing Calf Raises
Seated Calf Raises

Every time i start a new program, i pick two from each list to cover my legs evenly. At the moment im doing Back Squats, SLDL's, Leg Extension and Standing Calf Raises, and i think it's probably the best leg program i've done. When i swap in a couple weeks, i quite fancy throwing in Split Squats, as i haven't done them for ages. 

What you can also do is, instead of changing the program, change the rep ranges instead. I change my program every 6 - 8 weeks, mostly by altering the rep ranges as i do have my favourite exercises, such as squats. For example, im changing from 5 x 5 to 2 sets of 15!

Don't overthink it! Get a list of all the exercises available to you and pick from there! 

Hope that's useful!


----------



## Big G (Oct 25, 2007)

katt said:


> You quit smoking?? That's awesome!



Yeah. I actually quit Nov'06, cold turkey, then celebrated being 6-months cigarette-free by smoking a cigarette on my birthday in May'07. Stupid! Woke next day craving like I'd never quit. Reconquered it about 5-6 weeks ago AND I'M NOT GOING BACK! I think I just forgot how horrible it was to go through that so I decided to go through it twice! 



katt said:


> We're trying to figure out what our next 12 week plan is also..... and I have a tendancy to over-think things   ....   ALOT!



Good! I'm glad I'm not the only one!  3mo ago you'd think I was planning to fly a man to the moon or something, and all I was doing was trying to pick a few freakin' exercises to try! 



vortrit said:


> Yeah, good job on that. Nice workouts!



Thanks. Thanks.  Did you ever tell me your current stats?



SamEaston said:


> hey G - i know what you mean about putting together a new program. What i've found it easier to do is to split the body up into muscle groups, which all have their own set of exercises to target them. Then i pick one from each group at the start of a new program....Hope that's useful!



I agree, in part. 

When you pick exercises by body-part you typically hit each body part once weekly (e.g. Shoulder day, Arm day etc). Selecting exercises by _movement _often results in hitting each body part more than once a week (e.g. With Press-Legs-Pull split you hit chest on Press Day with bench press, then again on Pull Day with Pullovers).

I recently heard about a horizontal-legs-vertical split and I thought that sounded like fun. I've been doing Press/Bi-Legs-Pull/Tri split and I've not only enjoyed it, but I've gained 9lb too!  

All natural... Always and forever... All natural... 

Straight up,
G.


----------



## Big G (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm gettin' there...

I created an ass-bustin', air-suckin', 10-minute, cardio workout today based on circuit-training, interval-training and gym layout (nearby equipment = quick change = 0sec RI). *Much *more fun than plodding along on a treadmill or elliptical (like I've been doing!). 

I'm going to make a full-body resistance-based circuit-training workout too (so I get am intense cardio blast from from some weight-training exercises done back-to-back with lighter weights and 0sec.

Those two cardio workouts plus a horizontal-legs-vertical split might be just the ticket.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

Big G said:


> Thanks. Thanks.  Did you ever tell me your current stats?



My current stats:

6' tall
195 lbs
9-11 % bodyfat
Biceps are around 15"

I can't remember the chest, but I think it's around 45"

I may have posted it, but I can't remember.


----------



## Big G (Oct 26, 2007)

vortrit said:


> My current stats:
> 
> 6' tall
> 195 lbs
> ...



Hmm ... 14lb heavier than me and 2" shorter, but not much difference otherwise. What are you lifting? Just curious.


----------



## Big G (Oct 26, 2007)

*10/24/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 10pm-7am (tired yesterday. bed early. slept well.)

WEIGHT: 181.0lb Heaviest in months! Beer? Muscle? I still have 6pck abs. I'm inclined to think I'm bulking! 

Meal 1 - 7:20am:11whites,1egg,2toastPB,banana,grapes
Meal 2 - 10:20am:9whites,2toast+PB,½grapefruit,kiwi,banana
Meal 3 - 2:15pmWO shake(PP,ff yogurt,banana,PB,milk,oats)
Meal 4 - 4:00pm:6ozChicken,3½toast,½tblspPB,½pear,grapes
Meal 5 - 8:30pm:late!8ozTurkey,collards,cabbage,zucchini...
Meal 6 - 11:00pm:shake(whey,casein,cream,cran/strawberries)

KCal:3,355

Note Re:Meal 5 - Late! Had to move boat from front yard (City threatened jail!). Took ages, plus I pulled something in my leg/groin trying to lift boat & trailer onto truck hitch!  Finally ate 8:30pm, starved. 

WORKOUTull/Tri.
(1) Wide Grip Pullups
BW-52lb(stretch/warmup):1x10. 
BW:2x8, 1x7½(fail) 
BW+25lb: 10reps,took 5 sets:1x2¾, 1x2½, 1x2¼, 1x2 & 1x1¾.

(2) Bent-over BB rows - 
115lb:10 (forget 105lb - too easy!)
135lb:1x10(7-10 not to abs), 
145lb:1x8(5-6 not to abs, 7-8 ½reps)
145lb:2x5(#5 not to abs, both sets. Try 3x6 next week)

(3) Dips - BW+35lb(new max, done slow/controlled):
1x8
1x7
1x6
1x4

(4) Rows w/pivot machine (Is this a T-Bar??) - 
80lb(new max):1x8
70lb:1x8
60lb:1x8  All done well. Do same next week.

(5) DB Pullovers
35lb:1x10
40lb:1x10
45lb:1x10
50lb(new max):1x6

(6) Bent-over lateral DB raise 
25lb:1x10
20lb:2x10 (I always use 25lb DBs. I changed to 20lb this time to see of form would be better -I don't know if it was - it still felt heavy to me! Maybe switch to pec-deck machine for next 3mo workout plans.)

(7) Shrugs (Why did I do these? I did these on Monday w/Chest like I normally do. See workout note below)
185lb:1x10 (Easy!)
195lb:1x10
205lb:1x10
225lb(new max):1x2 regrip, 1x2 regrip, 1x2 frustrated!

(8) [S/Set w/#9, no RI] Straight-armed Lat Pulldowns
100lb:2x8

(9) [S/Set w/#8, no RI] Cable/Rope Tricep Pulldowns
80lb:2x8

TIME: 55mins (75mins w/shower & walk to/from office).

WORKOUT NOTES: Fun. Good pump. Don't know what I was thinking adding shrugs here. I've been thinking of doing them on Back Day (sorry, "Pull Day") in next 3mo workout plans, but I've been doing them with shoulders on Press Day for the past 3mo. Must've just got confused. I did well though. 185lb felt really easy. Maybe do 1x5 for 185lb & 195lb - save some energy for 200lb+ shrugs. Also, may need to add some grip work (What can I do?). 225lb was sliding out of my fingers and I wasn't comfortable shrugging with over/under grip.

NHA STACK - Might be feeling it. Not 100% sure. Woke up kind-of moody. Was a bit short with people at work. A little angry perhaps. Not smiling much. Was happier a few days ago (joking/laughing more anyway). Possible test' increasing? Have spot on forehead and painful one inside nose (same as last time I did NHA Stack). We'll see how it all unfolds in the days to come! Hopefully add a couple of pounds of meat anyway (if I can keep my head on straight!).

EVENING: Moving boat from front yard. Had to clear ton of mulch & ton of sand to move it. Fought w/wife while working, but things calmed down later at night. Still though... no smiles/laughs. Easrly to bed, reading The Bodybuilder's Nutrition Handbook (F.Columbu - Mr.Olympia).


----------



## Big G (Oct 26, 2007)

*10/25/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 11:45pm-6:45am

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:05am:11whites,1egg,2toastPB,grapefrt,kiwi,grapes
Meal 2 - 9:45am(pre-mtg)PP & muesli(nuts,dried fruit,oats).
Meal 3 - 2:00pmWO shake(PP,banana,PB,oats),kiwi,apple.
Meal 4 - 4:00pm:8ozChckn,2tom,banana,kiwi,½orange,½grpfrt.
Meal 5 - 7:00pm:8ozTurkey,cabbage,collards,grn beans,squash
Meal 6 - 10:00pm:shake(whey,casein,cream,cran/strawberries)

NOTES Re: CARDIO - CIRCUIT TRAINING I & II - NEW!! 
I've decided that want two different circuit-training workouts incorporated into next 3mo workout plans. Running is just too boring. I want something more intense, more crazy, more balls out! And more fun!! I've decided that I want:
i)Cardio-based circuit
ii)Resistance-based circuit
Today I experimented mainly with #i; (cardio-based circuit) but also did a little work trying to assemble #ii; (a full-body resistance circuit-training workout). 
Results: #i went well. #ii needs work. Here's #i...


i) CARDIO-BASED CIRCUIT-TRAINING:

WARMUP - 5mins on treadmill @6mph, i.e. ½mile. HR 110->145.

1) Elliptical Running (level 10)
1min fwd - as fast as possible. HR 145->165.
1min bkwrd - as fast as possible. HR 165->175 (+leg burn!).

2) Static Row (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 175->155
1min as fast as possible. HR 155->170.

3) Stationary Bike (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 170->150.
1min as fast as possible. HR 150->170.

4) Stair Climber:
1min standard pace (level 5). HR 170->160.
1min as running up stairs (level 10). HR 160-180.

REST: 1min (Sucking air, big-time!). 
REPEAT: from #1. 10min circuit (incl. 15 seconds to change machines).

2 CIRCUITS COMPLETED. Conclusion: Fast, Furious and Fun! Just what I wanted! Plan to complete 3 circuits for next 6 weeks, then 4 circuits for final 6 weeks of new 3mo program (currently under development!).

ALSO... I got some funny looks from The Fatties as they plodded along on their elliptical running machines.  I'd do 2 minutes beside them, going 4X their speed, then I'm on to rowing, then cycling, then stairs, then back beside them again.... Meanwhile I'm drenched in sweat, sucking air and grimacing in pain and they're still there (left, right, left, right, left, right) burning whatever the fuck kind-of calories you burn while plodding along at a snails pace!  It was fun!


THEN...


ii) RESISTANCE-BASED CIRCUIT-TRAINING (+notes/thoughts):

1)Decline sit-ups (fast!): 1x25 (Perfect!)
2)Push-ups (fast!): 1x25 (Easy - Maybe increase to 40?)
3)Supine Rows (BW): 1x20 (Tough! Would prefer 25 though!)
4)DB Curls w/25lb: 1x10 R,L,R,L...
5)Skullcrushers w/25lb: 1x10
6)1-leg squats w/2x25lb DBs: 1x10(R) + 1x10(L)
7)Upwards Row w/2x25lb DBs: 1x10 (easy!)
8)Arnold Press w/2x25lb DBs: 1x10
9)Calf raise w/2x25lb DBs: 1x10(R)+ 1x10(L) - too easy.

Conclusion - This circuit needs work. I was making it up as I was going along. I'll play with it and try to make something a bit more intense. Need split-squats instead of 1-leg squats + MORE WEIGHT! 25lb DBs OK for skull-crushers (and maybe even DB curls - supinated, & done fast!) but wwwaaaaayyy too whimpy for calf raises, upwrds rows & squats. I'll work on it. More coming soon!

Extra thoughts: 
Add lat raises (front, side, rear)
Add shrugs
Include all body parts!!
For every push, pull!!


----------



## Big G (Oct 26, 2007)

*10/26/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 11pm-7am (8hrs again! Halleluja!)

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:10am:11whites,1egg,2toastPB,grapefrt,kiwi,grapes
Meal 2 - 10:30amP & muesli(nuts,dried fruit,oats,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 1:50pmWO PP,pretzels,orange,apple.
Meal 4 - 4:00pm:chicken,2toast,2tomatoes,½pear,kiwi,banana
Meal 5 - 7:30pm:8ozTurkey,cabbage,collards,grn beans,squash
Meal 6 - 10:30pm:shake(whey,casein,cream,cran/strawberries)

kCal:3,450

SUPS: Same as ever... 
With breakfast: Animal Pak, Animal Flex, milk thistle, green tea, fish oil, Cal/Mag(#1of3) 
Pre WO: Animal Pump (only once weekly - hard on kidneys).
Post WO: Creatine Ethyl Ester (same. once weekly)
Post WO or meal 4: Multi-vit/min, milk thistle, green tea, fish oil, Cal/Mag(#2of3).
Before bed: ZMA, Melatonin, Cal/Mag (#3of3).
ALSO...
NHA Stack (for next few weeks only): ActivaTe X4 daily + Novedex X2 before bed.

WORKOUT: Legs (Note: slight injury to leg/groin while lifting very heavy boat+trailer onto truck hitch recently).

Warmup: 5mins on treadmill @6mph, i.e. ½mile.

1a.Decline situps:
Twisting: 1x25
w/4lb ball beind head (twisting): 1x25
throwing/catching 4lb ball: 2x12 (failing due to burn)

1b.Decline reverse situps/leg raise:
3x15 (good form. no momentum. constant resistance. burn!)

2.Full Squats (ass to heel) - 
135lb:1x10(forget 115lb. too easy!), 
155lb:1x10 (previously impossible!)
175lb:1x6 (save some energy for 195lb - new max attempt) 
195lb(new max!):1x2 (failed rep 3).

3.Deadlifts - 2min RIs w/heavier sets.
225lb:1x10
245lb:1x8. 
265lb:1x6. 
285lb:1x4.
315(new max):1x2.  2nd-ever 300lb+ lift! 

OUT OF TIME. Took 50mins to do that lot (incl. walk from office)! Planned to go back to gym after work to complete workout (like last Thurs) but had to run personal errand immediately after work, so couldn't do as planned.  Possibly finish leg workout at home over the weekend (if I can just find time to tidy my garage!).

NOTE Re:315lb DEADLIFT - Nearby trainer oversaw 315lb lift. He said "Drop a plate and work on your form. Your back should never be arched."  That's wierd because last week I did 305lb with a different trainer watching and he said my form was "Perfect". I may have to pursuade today's trainer-guy (Andrew) to just work out with me someday so I can get him to watch me deadlift lighter stuff. Bit disappointing for now though. Otherwise nice-enough day although stangely melancholy - not happy, not sad. NHA Stack? Can't still be nicotene. I barely think of it now.

Another day tomorrow. Need to get next 12wk program sorted out (while still keeping up on home construction projects!). Still thinking horizontal-legs-vertical split but got confused last night reading Double Ds workout notes. Seemed like he was doing both horizontal and vertical movements on BOTH horizontal and vertical days! it was wierd. Like horizontal day was actually 75% horizontal & 25% vertical (and vice versa).

I'll re-read it, figure it out, and be back with more soon!

ALCOHOL - NONE!!  ON FRIDAY NIGHT!!  There was a bit of a head-wrestle prior to eating meal 5 (have a beer... No!... have a beer... No!), but having now identified that I typically have my first drink instead of just eating my scheduled meal, I opted to eat instead and felt 100% better afterwards. Tomorrow it's beer-free home improvement (a definite trigger, plus there're 12 in the garage... cold). It's funny how activities like having a beer or smoking a cigarette can become a habit (even with the physical nature of addiction aside). Habits are hard to change after they're ingrained for so many years. Still... something to do, I suppose!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

Big G said:


> Hmm ... 14lb heavier than me and 2" shorter, but not much difference otherwise. What are you lifting? Just curious.



Looks like about the same as you. Maybe a little more on some and a little less on others. My PR's though, if that's what you were asking.

Bench Press 210 lbs. x 1
Squat 315 lbs. x 2
Deadlift: Not sure.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

I love your journal by the way. It's great how you detail everything. Also, congratulations on your new maxes.

Yeah, it's Friday night and I'm taking the night off from drinking any beer too. First one in awhile. I usually only drink beer on Friday nights, but it's pretty much my cheat.


----------



## Big G (Oct 26, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I love your journal by the way. It's great how you detail everything. Also, congratulations on your new maxes.



Thanks. And, thanks! 



vortrit said:


> Yeah, it's Friday night and I'm taking the night off from drinking any beer too. First one in awhile. I usually only drink beer on Friday nights, but it's pretty much my cheat.



Hmm... Fair enough. That sounds like a healthy way to go.

I was doing fairly well for a while but when I quit smoking (about 6 weeks ago) I fell right off the rails. I made a deal with myself that I could do whatever the hell I wanted as long as I wasn't smoking. The post-cessation misery has eased up alot now, so I think it's time to reel things in a bit. I might up my food intake (allow myself extra food if I'm not drinking) just to get out of the habit.


----------



## Big G (Oct 26, 2007)

vortrit said:


> My PR's though, if that's what you were asking.
> 
> Bench Press 210 lbs. x 1
> Squat 315 lbs. x 2
> Deadlift: Not sure.



Cool. I'd like to be benching 200lb+ too.

I've only ever done full squats so I'm not sure of my regular squat #s, but I'll be doing squats over my next 12wk program so I'll guess I'll find out soon. 

I like deadlifts. I want to get my form A+ 100% and continue to do them. There's just something fundemental/rudementary about picking a simple weight up off the floor. I like it. It's a good exercise. It involves everything.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

Big G said:


> Cool. I'd like to be benching 200lb+ too.
> 
> I've only ever done full squats so I'm not sure of my regular squat #s, but I'll be doing squats over my next 12wk program so I'll guess I'll find out soon.
> 
> I like deadlifts. I want to get my form A+ 100% and continue to do them. There's just something fundemental/rudementary about picking a simple weight up off the floor. I like it. It's a good exercise. It involves everything.



That's great that you want to lift more, but pay attention to form. I try to be concious about my form in the gym, but I'm sure I get sloppy sometimes. Once in awhile I will see some high school kids in the gym bench with terrible for, but not only that the spotter is doing most of the work. A lot of them would tell you they benched more than me, but if they did it without a spotter and good form it's not going to happen. Paying attention to your form, or at least, keeping an eye on it, is going to pay off. If I ever paid a trainer it would be simply to work on form, but I'm not to sure that's going to happen. Sorry for ranting.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

And on the deadlifts, I've had some foot problems this year so I have not been doing them much, so that's why I don't know my PR right now.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 28, 2007)

heya G. thats good that you have dropped smoking, hopefully for good man ! that shit is horrible and definitely no good for anyone trying to be healthy and fit. 

workouts are looking good bro. keep up the awesome lifts ! yeah deadlifts are the shit and i love how theyre so simple, yet very beneficial. definitely a workout i couldnt live without doing. how is your leg feeling?


----------



## Big G (Oct 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> ...pay attention to form... If I ever paid a trainer it would be simply to work on form...Sorry for ranting.



Rant away my friend! I'm a stickler for form too. I see guys swinging weights around like pendulums, using momentum to move weights that are far too big for them and it just makes me laugh. I don't really care how much people can lift if they're not lifting it properly. At the end of the day (for me) it's not about the wieght, it's about the rate of hypertrophy (and resultant strength gains, of course).



vortrit said:


> And on the deadlifts, I've had some foot problems this year so I have not been doing them much, so that's why I don't know my PR right now.



Sorry to hear that Bud. What happened? A year sounds like a long time to be having problems. Will it ever heal?



Delusional said:


> ...good that you have dropped smoking... ... keep up the awesome lifts... deadlifts are the shit... how is your leg feeling?



Yeah, fuck tobacco! That's some nasty shit right there! Never again. 

Now my wife's finally quit too it should be much easier. Coming home day after day to a woman who refuses to quit makes it hard to never get tempted. I made it 9 months (Nov'06-May'07) last time and then fell off the wagon while drinking on my birthday.

Deadlifts are the shit, agreed, but like Votrit says, watch your form. There's no sense pickup up 500lb if all you're really doing is buggering up your back for future years. You'd be better off picking up ½ that weight with perfect form than risking an injury. There's something inherently satisfying about picking up heavy shit though!


----------



## Big G (Oct 29, 2007)

*10/27/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 1:30am-9:00am, ate then slept again 9:45am-noon!

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 9:20am:14whites,1egg,3toast+PB,orange,kiwi,coffee
Meal 2 - 12:30amP & muesli(nuts,dried fruit,oats,milk)
Snack  - 3:30pm: (grocery shopping)pretzels,nuts,asian pear
Meal 3 - 5:00pm:chicken,toast,grapes,mini-pear
Meal 4 - 8:30pm:beef,cabbage,collards,zucchini,grn beans...
Meal 5 - 11:30:grilled chicken sandwich w/black beans.
Meal 6 - Beer beer beer! At Jazz bar - halloween party.

kCal:4,749 (1,100 alcohol! See notes below.)

WORKOUT: None. Need to sell smith machine, extra weights & tidy garage in order to setup power-rack & make workout space. Next weekend? Mid-week?

NOTES: Got up, fought with wife, she went to work, I went back to bed, wife woke me up at noon, went out together shopping (farm supply,grocery shop,halloween store...). Snacked on the road until I got home at 5pm. Miserable day. Not raining, but very overcast - looks like it's going to rain any minute. Can't get motivated to do anything. Want a beer, but resisting urge.

NHA STACK: I think I'm going to stop this. I'm either pissed off or melancholy any more and I'm sure this stuff isn't helping. I don't want to feel this way any more. 

ALCOHOL: None as of 6pm. Planned to allow myself to eat whatever I wanted in lieu of any alcohol. Not doing too bad, but a nice cold beer does sound good about now! We'll see.

OUT FOR THE NIGHT!! - I drove to Home Depot at 8pm to get some brackets to repair garage shelving (effort towards tidying & making workout space!) and on the drive home I couldn't stop thinking about going out. I'd been miserable and jonesing a beer all day. Decided to "fuck it" and go out w/wife. 10beers and 2 whiskeys followed!   So much for being alcohol-free! Try again next weekend.


----------



## Big G (Oct 29, 2007)

*10/28/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: like a log (after last night's night-out!). not sure what time  eventually fell asleep. The wife and I were up late... um... "reconciling differences" (a.k.a getting our freak on!)

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 12:30pm:14whites,1egg,2toast,grapefruit,kiwi.
Meal 2 - missed it. digging outside, drinking miller lite!
Meal 3 - 6:00pm:steak'n'eggs w/toast.
Meal 4 - 9:30pm:8oz roast beef w/veggies
Meal 5 - missed it. sleeping. in bed by 11pm. reading.
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal:3,074(576 miller lite)

WORKOUT:None. Digging trenches to bury landscape lighting wires all day. Boring, sucky work (aided somewhat by 6pack of miller lite! Doh! More freakin' alcohol!). Must do better!

WATER: Nowhere near enough. Crappy day by all accounts. Didn't eat right. Drank alcohol. Not enough water. Blah blah WTF blah!  Need to start doing better at weekends. Since quitting smoking my weekends have gone completely downhill, now it feels like a habit already. Grr! 

GARAGE: Still needs tidied, but now I have brackets to repair shelving, PLUS I listed my smith machine & extra weights on craigslist yesterday. Looks like I have a buyer for the weights & bench already (paid $25 - selling for $80). Made promise to self to get garage tidied ASAP after smith machine sells.


----------



## Big G (Oct 30, 2007)

*10/29/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 12:30am-7:00am (up late. not tired. reading. forgot melatonin/ZMA last night)

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:20am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,grapefruit,kiwi.
Meal 2 - 10:30am:7whites,1egg,3toast+PB(no fruit at work).
Meal 3 - 1:30pm:5oz chicken,3toast,tangerine,banana,grapes.
Meal 4 - 4:40pm:5oz chicken,2toast,sour cream,lrg pear.
Meal 5 - 8:15pm:beef'n'veg(late.after shop/cook veggies).
Meal 6 - 11:00pm:shake(whey,casein,cream,PB,cran/strwbrry)

kCal: 3,737 (353g protein).

NOTE Re: BREAD - Ate waaay more bread than I normally would today (Ezekiel4:9 - flourless, sprouted whole grain, complete protien). I didn't have any other starchy carbs at work. Need to get some more fresh veg tonight, boil up some cracked wheat or brown rice and eat a bit better throughout the week ahead.

WORKOUT: None. Utilized lunch-break to research alternate exercises for next 3mo program. Almost ready for unveiling! 

NOTES: Tired at work. Couldn't get motivated today. Felt OK too (not angry/melancholy) having now ceased NHA Stack. That stuff definitely fucks with my head. Definitely.

EVENING: Grocery shop for veggies. Once home spent 2-3hrs prepping/cooking weeks worth of veg (collards, mustard greens, broccoli, egg-plant, zucchini, green beans, cauliflower etc...). After that, 2 hours on PC working out next 3mo workout program. See next IM Journal post.


----------



## Big G (Oct 30, 2007)

*The next 3mo...*

So here's the workout plan for the next three mo...

Horizontal-Legs-Vertical Split
----------------------------------------------------


Horizontal

1. Flat BB bench
2. T-Bar machine
3. Incline DB Press
4. Chins (using row handle over bar)
5. Cable Xover
6. Push ups s/set with
7. Supine Rows

Legs

1. Weighted hanging leg raises
2. Weighted decline situps
3. Squats
4. Good Mornings
5. Sumo Deadlifts
6. Smith calf raise

Vertical

1. Weighted wide-grip pullups
2. Standing Military Press
3. Upright BB Row
4. BB Shrugs
5. Weighted Dips
6. Cable close-grip pulldown
7. Reverse pec-deck (rear delts)

12 week program. Progressive overload thoughout.

AND... FOR CARDIO...

Circuit training.

WARMUP - 5mins on treadmill @6mph, i.e. ½mile. HR 110->145.

1) Elliptical Running (level 10)
1min fwd - as fast as possible. HR 145->165.
1min bkwrd - as fast as possible. HR 165->175 (+leg burn!).

2) Static Row (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 175->155
1min as fast as possible. HR 155->170.

3) Stationary Bike (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 170->150.
1min as fast as possible. HR 150->170.

4) Stair Climber:
1min standard pace (level 5). HR 170->160.
1min as running up stairs (level 10). HR 160-180.

REST: 1min (Suck air!). 
REPEAT: Three times. 10min circuit (incl. 15 seconds to change machines).

.

Mon:Horizontal
Tues:Legs
Wedff
Thurs:Cardio
Fri:Vertical
Sat/Sun:Home DIY.

If/when I get my garage tidied up I may try to make this a 6day revolving cycle and/or I'll add an additional cardioo workout to the weekend.

Other than that though, I'm done _planning_. It's time to start _doing_!

Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks like you got it planned out pretty well. What kind of periodization are you going to be doing (for example, 5x5, 3x8, etc)?


----------



## Big G (Oct 30, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Looks like you got it planned out pretty well. What kind of periodization are you going to be doing (for example, 5x5, 3x8, etc)?



I was planning on just playing that by ear. Do you have any good reading on the subject?


----------



## Big G (Oct 30, 2007)

*10/30/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 12:30am-7:30am (late. tired. kept snoozing.)

WEIGHT: forgot. need weight. new workouts start today.

Meal 1 - 7:45am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,grapefruit,kiwi.
Meal 2 - 10:45amP +muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit,milk).
Meal 3 - 1:20pmWO PP shake +pretzels,banana,orange +sups.
Meal 4 - 3:10pm:5½ozChicken,3toast,½mango,kiwi,½pear.
Meal 5 - 7:00pm:8ozBeef & 8 different veggies(see food log)
Meal 6 - 10:30pm:The Bedtime Shake of all Bedtime Shakes!(See notes below)!

kCal: 3,728 (339g protein).

SUPS - Same ol' same ol' with breakfast, after workout and before bed. See food log for details.

THE BEDTIME SHAKE...
...has evolved over time. Tonight it took another evolutionary step forward and became what is now becoming difficult to describe in it's deliciousness-ness! It started with just simple vanilla whey, then along came chocolate casein, in crept a strawberry (or 5), a handful of cranberries, a dab of peanut butter, a few walnuts, a dribble of cream... and then tonight...(drumroll pls!)... arrived Whey-Gourmet(RadicalRaspberry flavor)! ½that,½vanilla & 1choc-casein makes up the protein. Add the fruit, nuts and cream, blend (on liquify setting) with 1pint of c-o-l-d water. The fully blended drink is so light and airated it will fill two pint glass when done. You'll wish you could drink 10 of them! Fucking delicious!

NHA STACK - Stopped a day or two ago now. Completely different day today. No anger. No excessive worry and stress. Felt as if clouds had parted in my head. It's this NHA Stack stuff, I swear, that makes me crazy like that. I'm leaving it alone for now. Focus on reducing/eliminating weekend alcohol habit, drinking enough water, home construction/DIY and enjoying life!

ALCOHOL - None. During the week is easy. I don't even really think about it.

GARAGE - Shelves fixed after work. Started tidy-up process. A guy from Craigslist is still interested in buying my old standard weights & bench but can't pick up until tomorrow (that'll really help with the space). So... looks like the garage gym will be Workout-Ready again soon.  


WORKOUT:UPPER HORIZONTAL
(New workout program starts today).

1. Flat BB bench:
Bar:1x10(warmup/stretch)
115lb:1x10(easy)
135lb:1x10(easy too! cool!)
155lb:1x8(just)
175lb(new max):1x4(spotter help w/last2)
Note: Damn! Previous push-legs-pull workout had incline BB press at exercise #1 & only flat DB presses later. I'm pushing waaaaayyy more weight laying flat than I was doing incline. Surpised the fuck out of me watching that 175lb go up and down. This new workout program is going to be fun!! I wonder how long before I'm benching 225lb!? That's goal (for now)... Bar + 4x45plates. Ooo Sexy! 

2. T-Bar machine(1st time):
90lb:1x10(easy)
115lb:1x9(7-9 not to abs)
100lb:2x10(9-10 2nd set, not to abs)
Note: T-Bar machine rows are fun! I focused on keeping curve in spine as I pulled.

3. Incline DB Press:
50lb:1x8
60lb:1x8
65lb:1x3½ then 55lb:1x4½
Note: Geez! Got 8@60lb so I thought I'd try some 65lbs. I could barely move 'em. Even 55lb seemed heavy after that lot!

4. Chins, using row handle over bar(1st time):
1x10
1x9½
1x6 (copped out - could've hit 8)
Note: These are cool. I've nevcer tried then before. I tried to pull to my lower-chest/upper-abs, almost like rowing. They feel good. Maybe do 3x8 next time, then add weights as that gets easy.

5. Cable Xover(1st time):
80lb:None! Can't even get in position! 
70lb:3x8
Note: Wierd! 1st time doing Xovers. Felt wierd. Lots of stablizing going on. Fun to cross hands though. Wasn't sure how far to go back. Decided to just go with what felt comfortable. Enjoyed it.

6. (s/set w/#7) Push ups:
1x18fail
1x8fail
7. (s/set w/#6) Supine Rows:
1x15fail
1x8fail
Note: No RI. Rolled from front to back, half dead! Couldn't believe I was failing so few reps. Chest and back both fried. 

LOVE THIS WORKOUT!! PUSH!!! PULL!!!! PUSH!!! PULL!!! 

PUMP: Felt weird. Am used to chest/shoulders/trap pump. This definitely felt different. Nice though. And very happy with 175lb bench press. Roll on 225lb.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey G!

LOVE the Supine Rows/Pushups superset!! Brutal!!  

Your program looks really good - i bet you'll enjoy it!


----------



## Big G (Oct 31, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey G!
> 
> LOVE the Supine Rows/Pushups superset!! Brutal!!
> 
> Your program looks really good - i bet you'll enjoy it!



Yeah. Love shit like that. No RI. Killer! Great way to end a workout. 

Loads of fun so far! Legs was brutal! See below...


----------



## Big G (Oct 31, 2007)

*REVISION TO 3mo WORKOUT PLANS... LEGS ONLY*

Completed Leg workout today. Made some changes to plans.

a) Added some oblique crunches to core workout at the start.

b) Swapped Good Mornings and Sumo Deadlifts (have been doing RDLs after full squats for past 3mo - got done doing regular squats today and couldn't resist urge to deadlift)

c) Replaced Good Mornings with Prone Leg Curl (lower back too fucked after squats and Sumo-DLs to do Good Mornings)

d)Added Leg Press (quads weren't fried quite enough for me)

e)Changed calf press from smith machine to leg-press machine (since I'm already there, having just added the leg press!)

f)Superset the calf press with the leg press. No RI. Ouch!

.

So the new leg workout looks like this...


1a. Hanging leg raises 

1b. Weighted decline situps

2. Oblique raises (sideways on hyperextension bench):

3. Squats 

4. Sumo Deadlifts 

5. Prone Leg Curl (Heavy - low reps)

6. S/set w/#7 - Leg Press

7. S/set w/#6 - Calf Press (on laying leg press)


It works, believe me!


----------



## Big G (Oct 31, 2007)

*10/31/07 - Happy Halloween!!*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 12:30pm-7:00am (up late, tidying garage, eating, updating journal and reading - see notes re:books below.)

WEIGHT: not measured - thought about it, but it was too cold to get naked on the scale this morning! Time to fire the old furnace up I think (at least in the mornings). Brr!

Meal 1 - 7:45am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,grapefruit,pnapple.
Meal 2 - 10:45amP +muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit X8,milk).
Meal 3 - 1:40pmWO PP,pretzels,banana+sups(CEE,vit/min...)
Meal 4 - 4:15pm:5½ozChicken,3toast,ff mayo,mango,pear,grpes
Meal 5 - 8:30pm: (late. trick-or-treat night)5ozBeef,6whites,veg.
Meal 6 - 12:15pm:shake(whey,casein,cream,PB,cran/strwbrry)

kCal: 3,622 (328g protein).

WATER: Bad day for water. Drank approx half to two thirds gal only - forgot to take gallon water bottle to work - hate it when I do that - stupid little glasses all day long. up, down, up, down for water all day. 

.

WORKOUT: Legs (from new Horizontal-Legs-Vertical workout).

1a. Hanging leg raises 
(from hang, to feet above head kicking top of power rack)
1x15, 1x9(fail), 1x6(fail).
NOTE: Ouch! That burns! Sets of 12 next time, I think.

1b. Weighted decline situps
4lb ball behind head: 1x15
4lb ball throw/catch: 1x15
4lb ball behind head: 1x12(fail)
NOTE: Nice! Same again next week.

2. Oblique raises (sideways on hyperextension bench):
3x15(R,L,R,L,R,L)

3. Squats (1st time - always did full squats before)
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
235lb:5x5
NOTE: I'd like to get down a little lower. 235lb felt fuckin' heavy on my shoulders though. 1st time over 195lb. 
ALSO... Maybe continue to use risers under heels like before

4. Sumo Deadlifts (moved from #5 - did squats then deadlifts before. can't resist more of same!)
135lb:1x10
155lb:1x10
175lb:1x10
NOTE: Felt wierd grabbing between legs. Focused on keeping back arched backward as I lifted. Fuck the weight. Lets get the form down perfect and go from there.

5. Good Mornings (Cancelled! Lower back fried already!)
changed to...

5. Prone Leg Curl (Hamstrings)
130lb(new max):3x8 
NOTE: Rep8/Set2 and Reps6-8/Set3 not to butt. Fun though. Heavy! Pukey.

6. Smith calf raise (Cancelled - Didn't feel like quads had quite had enough) changed to...

6. S/set w/#7 - Leg Press
180lb:3x10

7. S/set w/#6 - Calf Press (on laying leg press)
180lb:2x10
NOTE: Only started super-setting after leg press set2.

WORKOUT NOTES: Yeah. That did it, for sure. That's the worst I've had my legs in quite a while. That should work well! Pukey, throbbing ache/burn. Just the job!

SORE:I'm sore today but it's wierd. It's a mild sore but it's all around my chest, shoulders, and neck (kind-of front and back). I know it's from that awesome HORIZONTAL PUSH-PULL workout yesterday. Can't wait to do that again (although do want to add some cable-rows to that workout still). That shit is FUN! Straight-up, plain ol' FUN! Push! Pull! Puusshh!! Puulllll!!!  Loved that shit 

BEDTIME READING: 
Finished The Bodybuilder's Nutrition Handbook (by Franco Columbu) last night and moved on to From Scrawny to Brawny (bodybuilding specifically for ectomorphs). 
Columbu's book was informative although somewhat outdated (no-one recommends only three meals a day these days, do they?). Still, the sections on Vitamins & Minerals were news to me. It was funny to see "Headaches" listed as a sodium deficiency symptom (after the weeks of agonizing headaches I suffered after switching to an all-natural diet and not salting my food!! I'm soooo glad to have that one behind me! That was really, really awful! Never again). 
I haven't read much of new book yet, but I'll post interesting info' on here for reference as it comes up. It looks like it'll be a good read.

MOOD: Again, better. Productive at work. Had plenty of energy. Happy-go-lucky. Easy day.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 31, 2007)

Big G said:


> I was planning on just playing that by ear. Do you have any good reading on the subject?



There is actually tons of stuff on it.

But a simple chart will give you the basic idea.


----------



## Big G (Nov 2, 2007)

vortrit said:


> There is actually tons of stuff on it.
> 
> But a simple chart will give you the basic idea.



In that case it's going to be mostly strength with some general conditioning, but I'll be doing more sets than shown because I'll be using lighter weights to warmup for the bigger/low-rep stuff (plus the extra sets should help w/hypertrophy too).  It's gonna be fun! 

I really need my wife to take some pictures and some measurements before I get going. I'm currently 20lb up in 10months.Another 6lb over the next 3months wil definitely be noticable. I'm going fucking awol in the gym these days too. I love it. My cardio is crazy, that's for sure...


----------



## Big G (Nov 2, 2007)

*....fucking awol in the gym... cardio is crazy...*

Someone posted a thread about their legs hurting and I found myself typing the following... (figured I'd copy/paste it here for old times sake)...

"_I did legs two days ago; squats, deadlifts, leg press, curls and calves. Yesterday morning I woke up and it felt like a one-ton-truck had driven over my legs! 

Yesteday lunch I walked (painfully) to the gym, ran a 5minute half mile, did a minute fwd on elliptical as fast as humanly possible, a minute backwards equally as crazy fast (until I'm gasping for air and my legs are burning like a blowtorch is on them), I jumped off, stumbled to the static row machine, rowed at a reasonable pace for a minute, then as fast as I possibly could for another minute, climbed out (heart rate in the 180s), got back on my feet, stumbled to the static bike, peddled at a reasonable pace for a minute (to get half my breath back), then as fast as possible for another minute, got off, wobbled my sweaty way to the stair climber, set it on 5 and walked fairly quickly up stairs for a minute, raised it to level 10 and then ran (yup, straight-up, "ran") up stairs for a full minute (almost falling from exhaustion and half-cripped legs more than once), then I turned the stair machine off, sat on it for 60seconds (timed - it passed sooo quickly) then got back on the elliptical running machine to repeat it all two more times. 

Today I feel like a half-ton-truck drove over my legs.  

True story.

.

It only hurts too much if you honestly CAN'T walk. 
Otherwise, it's all good_."


----------



## Big G (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Big G (Nov 2, 2007)

*11/1/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 1:00am-5:30am (4½hours - terrible!)
Up late (i)answering emails for stuff for sale on craigslist (gotta sell shit to pay wife's $25k gastric bypass bills; $16k still to go! i.e. Gettin' there!), (ii)updating journal & reading IM posts, (iii) making bedtime shake, etc... (chillin' on PC mostly).
Up early to deliver weights/weight-bench to local buyer unable to pick them up - sacrifice good nights sleep for space in garage and $85cash (paid $25Krr-ching!)

WEIGHT: not measured. must get back in habit of doing this (especially since I'm now at the start/end of my 3mo workout programs.

Meal 1 - 6:20am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,pnapple,kiwi,grapes
Meal 2 - 9:40am:9whites,2toast+PB,½mango,grapes,½pear,kiwi.
Meal 3 - 1:15pmWO PP,pretzels,grapefruit + sups.
Meal 4 - 3:45pm:chicken,2toast,sunflower-seeds,2kiwi,½pear
Meal 5 - 7:00pm:15oz can mackerel w/plate of fresh veggies.
Meal 6 - 10:15pm:shake(whey,casein,cream,PB,cran/strwbrry)

kCal:3,835.

CARDIO: CIRCUIT TRAINING (very-active recovery for legs!):

WARMUP - 5mins on treadmill @6mph, i.e. ½mile. HR 110->145.

1) Elliptical Running (level 10)
1min fwd - as fast as possible. HR 145->165.
1min bkwrd - as fast as possible. HR 165->175 (+leg burn!).

2) Static Row (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 175->155
1min as fast as possible. HR 155->170.

3) Stationary Bike (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 170->150.
1min as fast as possible. HR 150->170.

4) Stair Climber:
1min standard pace (level 5). HR 170->160.
1min as running up stairs (level 10). HR 160-180.

REST: 1-2min, as needed (Sucking air, big-time!). 
REPEAT X3 (from #1): i.e. 3x10min circuits (incl. 15 seconds to change machines). 35minutes total.

SUMMARY: A-B-S-O-L-U-T-E-L-Y  B-R-U-T-A-L!!!!

CARDIO NOTES: 
i)Gasping for air, wheezing, side-stitch and lungs burning!! Had to have a sauna afterwards to get some moisture into lungs. Got back to office still wheezing/coughing. I totally busted-ass circuit-training today! This is the craziest cardio ever! 
ii)Legs held up remarkably well. They were sore for first minute of ½mile run, but after that I stumbled from one machine to the next without too much trouble ("stumbled" being the operative word!). Afterwards I got more sore. Even getting in and out of my office chair hurt! 
iii) HR #s shown above are approximations based on last week's 2 monitored circuits. This week I just went flat out, completely ignoring the HR monitor for most of it. At one point my heart rate was 185bpm and at another it was 135. I'm sure, mostly, it was between 145 & 170 depending on if it was a standard-pace minute, or a flat-out minute.
iv)Took far longer than anticipated. Got back to office at 1:30pm (I left at 11:45am!) How the fuck did that happen? 3x10min circuits (i.e. 30minute), plus 5min run, plus 5min shower + 5min sauna + 5min PP/pretzels + 10min walk there/back = 60miuntes. I used 105mins. WTF!? Next week it's gotta be faster (I'll eat when I get back to office & no sauna - that'll help).

.

MOOD: Good. Again. Woke laughing and joking w/wife (even after just four hours sleep & eyes stinging). Wife at work by 6am. She woke me as she was leaving (Thank God! I'd've never got up otherwise). Productive day at work. Feel so much better to have stopped taking NHA Stack. That stuff definitely makes me angry. Wierd.

SORE: Quads (increasingly so, as day went by) and all around shoulders, chest and back. Reaching round to tuck shirt into back of pants was difficult. Horizontal Push/Pull workout kicks butt! Love that shit.


----------



## Big G (Nov 2, 2007)

*11/2/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-7am (7½hrs)

WEIGHT: 181.0lb, still. (Was initially 182.4lb i.e. Up 1½lb, but an unexpected 2nd poop flushed the reported gains away!). Still... Up 20lb from March!! And it's not fat!

Meal 1 - 7:20am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,½mango,½pear.
Meal 2 - 10:50amP +muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit X8,milk).
Meal 3 - 2:30pmWO PP,pretzels,banana+sups(CEE,vit/min...)
Meal 4 - 4:00pm:chicken,toast,mayo,½pear,grapes,kiwi,½mango
Meal 5 - 7:15pm:8oz chicken + X-Lrg plate green veggies.
Meal 6 - 11:30pm:shake(whey,casein,cream,PB,cranbrry,banana


kCal:3,794 (340g protein).

WORKOUT:UPPER VERTICAL (1st time)

1. Weighted wide-grip pullups
BW-50lb:1x5
BW:1x5
BW+5lb::1x5
BW+10lb:1x5(just)
BW+15lb:1x4¾(couldn't see over bar)
BW+20lb:3½(fail)
BW+25lb:2¾(almost 3 full)
NOTE: Next time do BW-50lb, BW, then BW+25lb so I'm not so seeing BW+25lb until after 30+reps!

2. Standing Military Press
Bar:1x10
85lb:1x10
95lb:1x9½(fail)
105lb:1x5½(fail)
NOTE! Fun! First time standing up. Did 'em in a power-rack. Thought I'd be more wobbly for some reason. Actually felt good - nice'n'solid.

3. Upright BB Row
Bar:1x10
65lb:1x9¾(#10 not fully to chin)
75lb:1x7 (#6=95% & #7=85%)

4. BB Shrugs
185lb:1x10
205lb:1x8
225lb:1x6(regrip after 4right grip iffy)

5. Weighted Dips
BW+25lb:1x8
BW+35lb:1x6
BW+45lb:1x4(just)
NOTE: Nice! Same again next week. 

6. Cable close-grip pulldown
100lb:1x10(too light)
150lb:3x8(failed rep8, set3)
NOTE: These are identical to Tuesday's CG chins. What ws I thinking? Forget these next week! See notes below.

7. Reverse pec-deck (rear delts)
120lb:2x8 (too heavy - not full movement).
100lb:1x8 (better)

WORKOUT NOTES: 
i)While doing close-grip cable pulldowns I realized that this is basically just a whimpy version of the close grip chins I was doing on Tuesday. I think I'll move close grip chins from Horizontal to Vertical day.
ii)Re:Reverse Pec-Deck (rear delts). How did this end up on Vertical day!? What's vertical about it!? This needs moved to Horizontal day in place of close grip chins.

SORE: It may be quicker to say what doesn't hurt than what does.  Anyway... 
#1. My quads are dead! My legs feel like they've been run over by a truck, then backed over too! It hurts to stand up. It hurts to sit down. Heck, even sitting on the toilet hurts (that'd be my glutes, right?). My calves are basically the only part of my legs that don't hurt (I'll get 'em next week!).
#2. My chest, shoulders and back are all sore. Tucking my shirt in my pants hurts. Getting dressed and undressed hurts. Any twisting movement, like trying to scratch my back, hurts. 
#3. My obliques and abs are both sore (much to my wife's amusement!.) It definitely hurts to laugh. What's bad is that the hurt itself makes me laugh (funny pain?), which hurts, which makes me laugh, which hurts, which makes me laugh, which.... well, you get the idea!

There's no doubt that changing the program has definitely freaked my body out. I think that's awesome. More results coming soon, I can feel it. I'm going to be HUGE!

MOOD: All good. 100%. Kicked butt at work. Chilled for evening in front of PC. Wife home, but asleep on couch.

ALCOHOL: Friday night (again) and no alcohol (again). It jumped to mind 10-15 times throughout the night (one wouldn't hurt... go on.. fuck it... It's Friday night...go on... you know you want to...!!), but I just got on with something else, and it left me alone. Saturday tomorrow. <drumroll>!


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey man, thought I'd return the holler.  Your training looks really strong, especially those weighted dips.  340 g's of protein????  That's waaayy more than I take in, but then again you're probably a lot better built than me.

I hear you on the alcohol, when you get that friday night itch, it's hard to ignore the beast.....


----------



## Big G (Nov 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey man, thought I'd return the holler.  Your training looks really strong, especially those weighted dips.  340 g's of protein????  That's waaayy more than I take in, but then again you're probably a lot better built than me.
> 
> I hear you on the alcohol, when you get that friday night itch, it's hard to ignore the beast.....



Woah! If I knew you were coming I'd've straightened this joint up!  

340g=1.88g per lb of me; 50-60g per meal. Easy done. Was 409g today! Long day; 7 meals, 4400kcal.

Eat mostly carbs/fat do you? 
How many cal you take in?
No goob pix on here? Scared?


----------



## Big G (Nov 3, 2007)

*11/3/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 1:45am-9:30am

WEIGHT: 183.4lb minus 2nd poop! i.e. I dunno! 181lb still?

Meal 1 - 10:20am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,½mango,kiwi,grpfrt.
Meal 2 - 1:00pmP +muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit X8,milk).
Meal 3 - 3:30pm:2xMcD's chicken patties, banana (on road).
Meal 4 - 5:50pm:2nd breakfast(toast+PB,eggs,fruit,coffee.)
Meal 5 - 8:45pm:beans,toast,banana(wife made pot of beans).
Meal 6 - 10:50pm:chicken w/lrg plate grn veggies.
Meal 7 - 1:45am:shake(whey,casein,cream,PB,cranbrry,banana)

kCal:4,458(409g protein). High cal due to long day; 7meals.

WORKOUT: None. Planned rest day.

INSTEAD... 

Grocery shop to do and 3 tires to get fixed (trailer, boat & truck). Took ages! Finally completed @5:30pm (i.e.Day wasted). 

After dark (ie6:30pm+) spent 4hours in back yard (w/hallogen lights on)emptying, organizing and reloading recently built shed ("super-shed" more-like.coolest shed ever! looks like white-vinyl-covered mini model home - v.proud of handwork). 

Made make-shift shed countertop tonight w/sawhorses & boards (wife's idead - good enough for now - build proper counter w/pegboard later). Was able to empty more garden tools and other outdoorsy crap from garage into reorganized shed. 

Some space is starting to show in garage now! It's like being an archeologist excavating in hopes of uncovering the wood workshop and awesome home gym that was once there before it got buried in accumulated crap! 

I'm digging for iron!

ALCOHOL: None! Fri & Sat both dry. No cigarettes, no alcohol. No problem!


----------



## Big G (Nov 6, 2007)

*11/4/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 1:45am-9:30am

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - 9:45am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,½pear,kiwi,grapes.
Meal 2 - 12:45pm:2nd breakfast; same again.
Meal 3 - 3:45pm: PP & meusli(oats,nuts,dried fruit,ff milk)
Meal 4 - 6:45pm (snack):banana
Meal 5 - 8:30pm beer, beer & more beer! 
Meal 6 - Zzz! Passed out - alseep!

kCal:3,362kCal (1,326 from stella artois, miller lite & heineken!!!Aargh!WTF?)

WORKOUT:None, although did sell smith machine and set-up power-rack in garage. ¼ of garage floor now visible. Still want to tidy up some more, but it's getting there.

ALCOHOL: Dammit! I did so well. Friday night; none. Saturday day; none. Saturday night; none. All day Sunday; none. Then 8pm rolled around. I'd worked hard all day (running wires for landscape lights, plus tidying garage) and my brain suddenly said... "Have a beer. Go on - you deserve it" Bought 6pack of stella, drank three, then had to drive up the road w/wife to get her a pizza-bread. We stopped to buy pop and I got more beer too. 

Next weekend need to watch out for Sunday nights too! Made it through Fri & Sat without too much trouble. Getting better, though still not perfect. Try again next weekend.


----------



## Big G (Nov 6, 2007)

*11/5/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-7am

WEIGHT: not measured. woke w/hangover headache!

Meal 1 - 7:20am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,½mango,grapes,kiwi.
Meal 2 - 10:45am:12whites,2toast+PB,½pear(short of time).
Meal 3 - 1:30pmWO PP,pretzels,banana
Meal 4 - 4:00pmP & muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,ff milk)
Meal 5 - 7:30pm:3pc McD's Chicken w/lrg plate grn veggies.
Meal 6 - 10:30pm:shake(casein & whey) +nuts (elec' outage!)

kCal:3,491 (348g protein). - Check back in a month. If no weight gain, up calorie intake.

NOTE: No meat cooked at home. Bought 3pc grilled chicken from McDs for dinner. Tried to cook chicken, trout & beef when I got home, but we had a power outage at 8pm that lasted until 11:00pm. Sat up reading "Scrawny to Brawny" by camping lamp. Good read. Recommends compound exercises for ectomorphs, but also says that despite being v.skinny all my life I may not be ectomorph. Could be meso- that never ate right and never worked out. I am 20lb up on March'07. That's hardly ecto- type gains, is it!?

.

WORKOUT:HORIZONTAL (2nd time):

1. Flat BB bench:
Bar:1x10(warmup/stretch)
135lb:1x8(forget starting on 115lb - too easy!)
155lb:1x8(just)
175lb(new max):1x4(spotter helped a little w/last1)
155lb:2x6(failed last rep)

2. T-Bar machine(1st time):
100lb+bar:4x8(all to abs - try 3x8 w/110lb next time)

3. Incline DB Press:
60lb:1x8
65lb:1x7½ 
55lb:1x8
Note: Try 65lb first next time, then 60lb, then 55lb (if needed)

4. Lever Seated High Row (NEW. 1st time doing these).
90lb(each arm):2x8 (too easy)
115lb(each arm):1x8 (better - back burn).

5. Cable Xover(2nd time):
70lb:3x8
Note: This still feels wierd to me. So much stablizing going on I'm not sure I'm hitting my chest at all. I was squeezing as best I could at the end of the movement though. I guess it's doing something.

6. WG Cable Rows:
100lb:2x8 (too light)
120lb:1x8 (better - back burn - struggling)

6. (s/set w/#7) Push ups:
5x15
7. (s/set w/#6) Supine Rows:
5x10

NOTES: PUSH!! PULL!! PUSH!!! PULL!!! I love this workout. Horizontal Day rocks  

Added two more rows; Lever Seated High Row, and Wide Grip Cable Rows. Rowing from all angles now! 

I'm a little concerned that I can't do as many supine rows as pushups, but that might be normal. I don't know.


----------



## goob (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice 'X'ing Big G!!!!!  Good workout.


----------



## Big G (Nov 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice 'X'ing Big G!!!!!  Good workout.



Really? As in "Cable Xover"?? I thought it was kind-of pathetic. 70lb doesn't sound like shit but I was wobbling and shaking with it. I haven't done much cable stuff (rowing - that's about it) so maybe it'll ease-up in time. I'm doing it after already having done BB bench and incline DB press, so that's probably not helping. Maybe I'll put it higher in the pecking order when I change my workout next time. I don't know.

Oh!... talking of that... how often do you change your workout program? Every 4 weeks or so?

w/thx,
G.
PS. Thx for stopping by.


----------



## Big G (Nov 7, 2007)

*11/6/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-6:45am

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:00am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,½pear,½mango,kiwi.
Meal 2 - 10:00pmP & muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 2:00pmWO PP,banana,pretzels & more pretzels.Mmm!
Meal 4 - 4:10pm:3toast,6ozTrout,sour crm,½pear,kiwi,½mango.
Meal 5 - 7:45pm:Chicken omlette w/lrg plate grn veggies.
Meal 6 - 11:00pm:shake(whey,casein,cream,PB,cranbrry,banana)

kCal:4,044 (347g protein).

SORE: Nothing. Wierd. Did same workout last week (for 1st time) and was really sore next day. yesterday I did more reps, more sets and more exercises with more weight and today I'm not sore at all. Go figure! 

.

WORKOUT:Legs.

NOTE: 1a & 1b round the wrong way. Did 'em backwards! Oops!

1b. Weighted decline situps (Should be 2nd, not 1st. )
4lb ball behind head: 1x20
4lb ball throw/catch: 1x20
No weight, twisting, done fast: 1x20

1a. Hanging leg raises 
(from hang, to feet above head kicking top of power rack)
1x10, 1x8½(fail), 1x6½(fail).
NOTE: Should've done these 1st, not 2nd. 

2. Oblique raises (sideways on hyperextension bench):
3x15(R,L,R,L,R,L)

3. Squats (2nd time ever - always did full squats before)
FORM: Toes forward, feet shoulder width apart, heels on 5lb plates, back never more than 45º angle to floor, upper legs parallel to floor at base of movement.
155lb:1x10
185lb:1x10
205lb:1x6 (could've done 8 - saved energy for 225lb)
225lb:1x4 (used 235lb last week but form was not as good and I couldn't get as low to the floor - better this week).

4. Sumo Deadlifts 
135lb:1x10
155lb:1x10
175lb:1x10
NOTE: Light weight. Focused on form (i.e. keeping curve in back). Legs doing most of the work. The weight was easy and (as far as I know) my form was perfect. Maybe up the weight a little next time.

5. Prone Leg Curl (Hamstrings)
130lb(new max, from last week):3x8 
NOTE: Reps6-8/Set2 and Reps5-8/Set3 not to butt. Worse than last week, but focused on blowing out as I lifted (rather than holding breath - like I tend to do).

6. S/set w/#7 - Leg Press
200lb:3x10

7. S/set w/#6 - Calf Press (on laying leg press)
200lb:1x15, 1x10, 1x15 
NOTE: No RI for first 2 sets, then 30sec RI for last set.

WORKOUT NOTE: I wish I could afford a personal trainer to watch me do some of these lifts. I swear my form is good, but that's only to the best of my knowledge. I'm constantly learning new stuff which makes me worry that there's something I don't know at the moment which I should. I really-really-really don't want any injuries.


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice workout G!  How are you liking those parallel squats?

I would really like to hire a trainer once also, just to see if I'm doing things correctly, as I think I am.. but,,, it's just not in the budget


----------



## Big G (Nov 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout G!  How are you liking those parallel squats?
> 
> I would really like to hire a trainer once also, just to see if I'm doing things correctly, as I think I am.. but,,, it's just not in the budget



Hey Katt, 'sup!?

I hear ya on the whole budget thing. Sheesh! Tell me about it! 

I'd like to say I was likin' the squats too, but to be honest I'm a bit nervous while doing them these days. It seems like there's a lot to know. Or a lot to concentrate on while doing them anyhow. 

I use 10lb plates under my heels when I do them. I'm not sure where I got that one from but it seems to help reduce the lower back involvement for me. I want to lean forwards while doing them. I was watching myself last time, trying to keep torso at least 45º to floor, otherwise I lean. It's like I need to, to just stay upright.

I figure 175-225 is not too much, not too little (for now) while I continue to learn and practice. I spoke to that personal trainer guy (I've talked about before) today. He said he's up for a free 30minute all-about-form session, to help keep me safe. So that's nice! Lookin' forward to that.

I'll keep you posted on the progress there. It'll be nice to get some feedback on what he tells me anyhow

How do you find squats?


----------



## Big G (Nov 7, 2007)

PS. Started reading about squats (dos, donts, types etc) and found lots of references to flexibility. Subsequent reading opened pandora box of stretching exercises and more! Am suddenly curious to know what kind of practice it would take for me to be able to do the splits. 

I think that'd be fucking cool to be able to do the splits! The sideways one especially.

PPS. Thx Akira for "tricking" link... crazy shit that.


----------



## Big G (Nov 7, 2007)

*11/7/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-7:00am 

WEIGHT: 184.3lb Damn! Heaviest ever! 

Meal 1 - 7:15am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,½pear,kiwi,grpfruit
Meal 2 - 10:30amP & muesli(nuts,dried fruit,oats,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 2:00pmWO PP,pretzels,grapefruit,kiwi,¼pear.
Meal 4 - 6:30pm:8ozChicken,grn beans,collards,tomatoes.
Meal 5 - 11:20:Shake(casein,whey,cranberries,2tbs ff yogurt)
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal:3,070 - low. see FOOD note

FOOD: Been getting indigestion/acid kind-of feeling occasionally recently. Gone on for about a week now. Didn't eat today until I got hungry (after PWO meal). Give stomach a bit of a break. Might help, I dunno. Just didn't really feel hungry. Kind-of ikky.

WATER: Bad day for it today. Forgot to take my gallon jug to work. It never works out if I do that. Stupid. I filled it up and just left it by the door. Even forgot to put a belt on this morning. Apparently I need some help getting dressed and off to work!  Duh!

SORE: Nothing! WTF!? Blasted legs until barely walking yesterday. Today feel 100% - no aches... nothing. Last week felt like truck drove over legs (& I did less last week). Wierd... 


WORKOUT:CARDIO CIRCUIT TRAINING (Hang the fuck on! It's gonna be a wild ride!) 

Warmup:½mile on treadmill 6½mph (cake).

THEN 3 CIRCUITS...

1) Elliptical Running (level 10)
1min fwd - as fast as possible. HR 145->165.
1min bkwrd - as fast as possible. HR 165->175 (+leg burn!).

2) Static Row (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 175->155
1min as fast as possible. HR 155->170.

3) Stationary Bike (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 170->150.
1min as fast as possible. HR 150->170.

4) Stair Climber:
1min standard pace (level 5). HR 170->160.
1min running up stairs (level 10). HR 160-180.

REST: 1min (Sucking air) REPEAT X3 (from #1)

NOTES: Same as last week... Gasping for air, wheezing, side-stitch and lungs burning!! Had to have a sauna afterwards to get some moisture into lungs. That shit's crazy! Need to post thread to unveil benefits/hazards of such a crazy cardio session. 

My lungs burnt. For a while, even. Phew!


----------



## katt (Nov 8, 2007)

Big G said:


> How do you find squats?




On the back squats I have to really really concentrate so I don't lean forward. Actually I like front squats alot better, because the the depth I can get and it just feels better to me.


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

Good idea mixing up the cardio.  I always run, but using different equipment will work more thoroughly.  Great job.


----------



## nadirmg (Nov 8, 2007)

Big G said:


> WATER: Bad day for it today. Forgot to take my gallon jug to work. It never works out if I do that. *I'm beginning to drink a gallon a day myself but wondering if this will result in an increase in water rentention (looking/feeling fat).  Supposedly eating clean would eliminate this.  What do you think?*
> 
> SORE: Nothing! WTF!? Blasted legs until barely walking yesterday. Today feel 100% - no aches... nothing. Last week felt like truck drove over legs (& I did less last week). Wierd...  *Same thing for me today.  I killed my legs yesterday and I wake up this morning?  A little tightness in lower back from deadlifts otherwise I could do it all again today...wtf.*



Sounds like an awesome workout Big.  btw,  are you in America?


----------



## Big G (Nov 8, 2007)

katt said:


> On the back squats I have to really really concentrate so I don't lean forward. Actually I like front squats alot better, because the the depth I can get and it just feels better to me.



Hmm... ... I've never tried front squats. Next time I change my workout that's going to be the first exercise on leg day.



goob said:


> Good idea mixing up the cardio.  I always run, but using different equipment will work more thoroughly.  Great job.



Yeah, running's just so boring. Left right left right...  Changing what you're doing every minute of a 35-40 minute workout makes the time fly by. Plus, runners always have skinny legs. There's a reason for that, huh?



nadirmg said:


> WATER: I'm beginning to drink a gallon a day myself but wondering if this will result in an increase in water rentention (looking/feeling fat). What do you think?
> 
> SORE: I killed my legs yesterday and I wake up this morning? A little tightness in lower back from deadlifts otherwise I could do it all again today...wtf.
> 
> Sounds like an awesome workout Big.  btw,  are you in America?



Water: From what I understand completely the opposite is true. If you don't pour enough water through your system you body thinks there is a shortage of supply and it retains water in case your not able to find any later. If you drink loads of water all the time your body figures that it's simply not an issue and will release water reserves because it's confident that you'll be drinking more soon anyway. You actually have MORE water in your system when you're dehydrated than when you're fully hydrated. But when dehydrated the water is stored subcutaneously. i.e. Under the skin. So... drink up... and drink often!

Soreness: There are lots of opinions about DOMS. I've concluded (from trial & error) that the soreness means I've hit somewhere new (or somewhere that hasn't been hit in a while). Doing a new exercise (or an existing exercise with increased weight) may give me crazy DOMS the next day. But repeating the same exercise the following week does nothing. It's no gauge to hypertrophy, so don't worry about that. You'll be growing just fine whether you're sore or not.

And, "Yup!", I'm in America. I was born and raised in London, England, but moved to USA to marry online sweetheart back in '98. Been bitching about Ohio's winters ever since. Hence location says "Ohowihate Ohio State" (Oh-how-I-hate Ohio State!) 

Plan to complete one-man restoration of my beat up old 1920's duplex in 2-3 years, sell the beast, pocket $30-50k and head south. Waaaaaayyy south, wherever there are palm trees! And no fucking snow. Ever!


----------



## Big G (Nov 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Join Date: Apr 2006
> Location: In Fire and Shadow.......
> *Age: 75*
> Posts: 3,402



So when's your Happy 76th Birthday then Goob; the eleventeenth of Febtember?


----------



## nadirmg (Nov 8, 2007)

Big G said:


> WATER: Bad day for it today.




Ahah!  I thought I detected a slight British lilt in that phrase


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey G! How's tricks? 

I really really love your cardio training session, it looks absolutely wicked! Are you noticing a change in your body composition since starting it? I enjoy very high heart rate stuff after a weights session, seems like it's easier to get my heart rate up and keep it up for longer!

Im with Katt on the Front Squats too. they are a bit more technical, while you figure out how to balance the friggin thing and where to put your hands, but i really like them and they require less checking (form, lean etc) than back squats. Give em a try, im sure you'll blast them too!


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

Big G said:


> So when's your Happy 76th Birthday then Goob; the eleventeenth of Febtember?


 
I can't really go into it but,

I was born in a cross-fire hurricane
And I howled at my ma in the driving rain,
But its all right now, in fact, its a gas..

I was raised by a toothless, bearded hag,
I was schooled with a strap right across my back,
But its all right now, in fact, its a gas!

I was drowned, I was washed up and left for dead.
I fell down to my feet and I saw they bled.
I frowned at the crumbs of a crust of bread.
Yeah, yeah, yeah
I was crowned with a spike right thru my head.
But its all right now, in fact, its a gas!


----------



## Big G (Nov 8, 2007)

nadirmg said:


> Ahah!  I thought I detected a slight British lilt in that phrase



 I don't think anyone else has noticed. If they find out they'll all be asking me to "say something!... say something!!"



SamEaston said:


> Hey G! How's tricks?
> 
> I really really love your cardio training session, it looks absolutely wicked! Are you noticing a change in your body composition since starting it? I enjoy very high heart rate stuff after a weights session, seems like it's easier to get my heart rate up and keep it up for longer!
> 
> Im with Katt on the Front Squats too. they are a bit more technical, while you figure out how to balance the friggin thing and where to put your hands, but i really like them and they require less checking (form, lean etc) than back squats. Give em a try, im sure you'll blast them too!



'sup Sam! Good to see you again.

Yeah. Figured it's a circuit/interval-training combo thing. I go fucking nuts with it until I'm half dead. It's fun, in a masochistic kind-of way. 

After I got done with the 2nd circuit I was thinking "Fuck me! What the Fuck! Again!? Fuck!" and I'm pretty sure one of those thoughts slipped right out my mouth because I got a dirty look from one of the fatties on a treadmill. With this workout they all refuse to acknowledge I'm even there, so it was a bit of a shock of have one of 'em actually look at me!

No notable change in body composition that I could attest to the cardio. This is only week 2 though. Plus, I'm eating like a horse. I'm almost 25lb up from March and I still have abs. I had myself pegged as a blatant ectomorph, but since gaining so much so quick I'm honestly tempted to think I was just a seriously underfed, overworked mesomorph. I don't know. I'm growing though. Fast. And there's no signs of stopping yet. I'm lovin' it! I feel different, even just moving/walking around. 

Front squats are going to be leg exercise #1 in my next workout. I'll figure 'em out. Thx!



goob said:


> I can't really go into it but,
> 
> I was born in a cross-fire hurricane
> And I howled at my ma in the driving rain,
> ...



Yeah... um... I have, like, no idea what the... um...


----------



## Big G (Nov 8, 2007)

*11/8/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 1:30am-7:10am (up late, surfing www, couldn't stop!)

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:20amP & muesli(nuts,dried fruit,oats,ff milk)
Meal 2 - 10:50am:2toast,4ozTrout,5whites,1egg,apple,½pear.
Meal 3 - 1:45pmWO PP,pretzels,pear (+ white toast w/PB).
Meal 4 - 4:30pm:Chicken,wheat-berries(new),mushrooms,tomato
Meal 5 - 8:00pmP & apple (just not hungry)
Meal 6 - 10:45pm:roast beef,cabbage,collards,white yam(wtf?)
Snack - 1:20am:casein/whey shake (nothing fancy, just plain)

kCal:3,679 (339g protein)

MEAL 1 - No eggs in fridge when I woke up! Will life really go on?

Meal 3 - Found a single slice of white bread in kitchen at work (PWO). Ate it PWO w/pretzels&pear. 1st white bread in almost a year. It was wierd. Like air and cotton-wool mixed. Nutrientless junk that stuff.

Meal 6 - Found white yam in grocery store. I baked it and ate ½ of it tonight as a treat with normal veg. I've never heard of them before. They're good.

SUPS: Same ol' same ol'. See food log for extra details. Animal Pump before WO. 2nd multi-vit/min, grn tea, milk thistle, gluco'/chond', cal/mag & fish oil afterwards. Nothing fancy.

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL.

1. WG pullups
BW-50lb:1x5
BW:1x5
BW+25lb(ie.209lb):10+ reps, took 4sets: 4½,3½,2¾,2¼.
BW:3x6
Note: Perfect! Definitely do that again. After 10reps weighted I felt soooo light w/just BW. Honestly felt like I floated up.Funny.
next week, BW+25lb:1x4,2x3(no failing)

2. Standing Military Press
Bar:1x10
95lb:2x10,1x8.
Next week: reduce reps & up the weight (a little!).

3. Upright BB Row
Bar:1x10
85lb(new max):3x6 (rep6 only 80%, all sets)

4. BB Shrugs
185lb:1x10 (right grip struggling already!!WTF!?Why?
205lb:1x8 (hmm...)
225lb:1x6(regrip after 2right grip pathetic. Aargh!Deadlift 325lb twice but can't hold 200lb for 8-10.Grr!)

5. CG Chins (using row handle over bar)
BW+20lb:2x6,1x5.
tough! final reps 80%, all sets.

6. Weighted Dips
BW+45lb:3x6(just)
NOTE: Nice! Same again next week. 

NOTES: Nice workout. Great upper-body pump. #s 2-5 all done in same power-rack. Next time I'll do #1 there too (instead of usual slightly-sloped WG bar). It's a workout in a box! I like it!

FARTED noisy monster protein-powered Super-Fart (SF) while apparently alone at urinal this afternoon, just as work colleague came out from behind stall. With a big grin I said Hey! How you do-in'? While waving arms in futile effort to avoid SF toxic powers he replied "Better than you... APPARENTLY!"  Poor guy. Latest SF victim! At least he heard it coming. He definitely heard it coming!


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

Damn those SF farts....


----------



## goob (Nov 9, 2007)

@ SF.

Great workout G!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 10, 2007)

Big G said:


> FARTED noisy monster protein-powered Super-Fart (SF) while apparently alone at urinal this afternoon, just as work colleague came out from behind stall. With a big grin I said Hey! How you do-in'? While waving arms in futile effort to avoid SF toxic powers he replied "Better than you... APPARENTLY!"  Poor guy. Latest SF victim! At least he heard it coming. He definitely heard it coming!



I almost pissed myself laughing at this! The inside of my skull is burning with the images!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 10, 2007)

lol @ SF!

So how are you liking the new split? Workouts are looking solid.


----------



## goob (Nov 10, 2007)

Big G said:


> Yeah... um... I have, like, no idea what the... um...


 
Haha, it was from "Jumping Jack Flash" by the Rolling stones.  I wondered if you'd get the lyrics.....


----------



## Big G (Nov 10, 2007)

katt said:


> Damn those SF farts....





goob said:


> @ SF.





SamEaston said:


> I almost pissed myself laughing at this!...





vortrit said:


> lol @ SF!



 



vortrit said:


> So how are you liking the new split?



Abso-freakin-lutely lovin' it. Horizontal day is a complete blast. Pushing/pulling to/from above, below and infront, ended with s/set supine rows and pushups. Baadd-Asss!  I'm convinced I'm seeing results in my chest already. 

SF victim acquired gym_rat_itis via exposure to toxic force and accompanied me to gym on Friday for first-ever teamed-up workout. I did horizontal day with him. He did well. He enjoyed it. He wants to do Vertical day with me next week. Should be fun (although he might feel bad sticking his chubby butt on the assisted pullup machine while I'm strapping weights on my ass and hanging from a nearby bar!)

Vertical day happens almost entirely inside a power-rack; Weighted WG pullups, Standing military press, Upwards row, Shrugs & Weighted CG-chins-w/row-handle("strurnum pulls"?) before leaving the power-rack for a set of weighted dips on the way out. I didn't plan for it to be that way, but I like it (especially since I now have my stupid-ol' smith machine out of my garage, and have a kewl, shiny power-rack in its place! I'll take some photo soon. Promise. 



goob said:


> Haha, it was from "Jumping Jack Flash" by the Rolling stones.  I wondered if you'd get the lyrics.....



Shoot. Yeah. Keep forgetting you're 75.


----------



## Big G (Nov 10, 2007)

*Don't know squat!*

 OK... I'm excited! 

Sat up late last night reading Scrawny to Brawny (first one to make a scrawny joke gets it!). Several pages discussed the complications experienced by ectomorphs when performing the squat. 

With an upper leg typically longer than their torso, ectomorphs will often lean forward, placing an dangerous shearing force on L4 & L5 in the lower lumbar spine (technical shit, huh?).

To correct this, feet should be 4-6 inches _wider _than shoulder width with toes pointing to 11-o'clock & 1-o'clock.

I tried it. 

HUGE DIFFERENCE!

Up until now I've placed two 10lb plates side by side, popped my heels on them and done (mostly) full squats, ass to the grass! I know I've been leaning forwards (a bit) when I'm doing them, but I couldn't keep my balance otherwise. Bad idea! Next on the menu is a herniated disk! 

With the new foot location I can't get below parallel, but the book says that's fine. I'm bolt upright though. All the way down. 

I showed my wife this morning and even she said "Oh yeah, I can see it. Huge difference." 

My butt doesn't go back anywhere near as far and I don't need to lean forwards at all. My shoulders stay nicely over my feet and my back ends up with that nice inward curve in it, almost by default. I haven't tried it with weights yet (rest day today) but I can't wait to give it a go. The weight will apparently be concentrated into my quads, reducing the shearing forces in my back and knees. Sounds good to me! 

The book also talked about the location of the bar on my shoulders...

Sitting here now I can't imagine exactly where I tend to put it, but (and this stands to reason) I'm apparently better off to have it as high on my back as possible. Holding it lower on your back means that you have to lean further forwards in order to keep the weight over your feet. Since the upper-leg/torso ratio makes this an issue for ectomorphs anyway, it's best to have the bar as high on the back as possible...

or...

...do front squats!

Hmm... ... Makes sense.

With a front squat, the weight is in front of me so, to keep it over my feet, I couldn't possibly lean forwards. Problem solved.

And we were just discussing front squats too.  

It also recommended the box squat (new to me) and stressed the importance of flexibility, especially in the hips and ankles.

And I've just recently started reading about stretching and wondering what kind of training it would take for me to be able to do the splits.

Funny how all this shit comes together in life sometimes. 

I'll keep you posted, as I read more.  Always learning something.


----------



## Big G (Nov 12, 2007)

*11/9/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 2am-7:30am (again up late, surfing www - addictive!)

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:40am: (no eggs)PP,2toast+PB,grapefruit,sml pear.
Meal 2 - 10:00am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,grapefruit,½pear.
Meal 3 - 1:45pmWO - PP,pretzels,orange,apple.
Meal 4 - 3:45pm:1toast,6ozTrout,pretzels,grapefruit
Meal 5 - 9:30pm: (after work & grovery shop) trout & veg
Meal 6 - 12:30pm(1,250cal TREAT MEAL)12ozYam,12ozTrout,sour cream(light),home made marinara sauce, mozzarella (Mmmmm!!Stuffed!).

kCal:4,461 (361g protein)

GROCERY shopping today. Been broke but it's finally pay-day! Needed veggies, fruit, eggs, cream, PB... Sick of grapefruit & pears - that's all the fruit I've had left recently. Left immediately after work with wife (6:15pm-ish) got back home at 9pm, snacked on banana while shopping)

WORKOUT NOTES: Would normally have taken a rest day between Mon-Fri but this week a work colleague wanted to do my Horizontal workout with me and he was only available on Friday. I did Horiz:Mon, Legs:Tues, Cardio:Wed & Vert:Thurs so I could get back to Horizontal by today. I'll maybe do Legs over the weekend, Vert on Monday, then all four workouts again next week to bring me back in line with Horizontal on Monday before thx-giving. Something anyway. It's all good. I can rest when I die! 

WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL (3rd time):
RI TIMING: You go, I go (throughout).

WORKOUT:HORIZONTAL (2nd time):

1. Flat BB bench:
Bar:1x8(warmup/stretch)
135lb:1x8
155lb:1x8
175lb:1x6PR  (rep6 w/spotter)
175lb:1x4 (all me)
155lb:1x8, 1x5 

2. T-Bar machine:
100lb+bar:1x8
110lb(new max):3x8

3. Incline DB Press:
65lb:1x8
60lb:1x7½ 
55lb:1x5½
Note: Try 65lb:3x6 next week. 

4. Lever Seated High Row (NEW-ish. 2nd time doing these).
115lb(each arm):3x8 (#7-8/set2=80%, 5-8/set3 80-60%)
Note: Nice! Same again next week.

5. Cable Xover(2nd time):
70lb:3x8
Note: Much more solid feeling this week. No wiggling/wobbling. Tight chest-squeeze at max contraction. Felt good. 

6. WG Cable Rows:
120lb:3x8

6. (s/set w/#7) Push ups:
3x15
7. (s/set w/#6) Supine Rows:
3x10
Note: 15 pushups and 10 supine rows, then RI (I go, you go), then next set.

NOTE: Excellent pump, felt like full upper body. Work colleague, who did workout with me, loved it. Pushup/SupineRow ending is the icing on the cake. Nothing left to give by the time we were done. Awesome! Left with big beaming smiles! Fun, fun, fun! PUSH! PULL! PUUSSHH!! PPUULLLL!! PPUUSSHHH! PUULLLLLL!!  

BREATHING: Much better! Making Sssss sound as I lift. Feeling more natural now. Felt kind-of awkward before. Getting into thge groove now. Almost happening without thinking.

BENCH PRESS totally kicked ass today. 1x6 with 175lb = personal best. Changed elbows to 45º to torso (despite ongoing debate in IM thread). "Scrawny to Brawny" book says 45º. Witchblade says 90º. I let the bar hit chest below nipple although, again, this is currently a topic of debate. I've always had my elbows at 90º until now. I'm not sure what's best (easiest on shoulders - heaviest on pecs) but 45º felt comfortable anyway.

ALCOHOL - Friday night (again). Alcohol consumption: None (again). Difficulty in accomplishing goal: minimal (habit dying away). Ate lrg treat meal (huge yam w/12oz trout) as reward to self 12:30am.


----------



## Big G (Nov 12, 2007)

*11/10/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 1:30am-9:30am

WEIGHT: 183.8lb

Meal 1 - 10:00am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,½mango,pineapple
Meal 2 - 2:00pm:roast chicken, wheat berries, tomatoes.
Meal 3 - 6:00pm:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,½mango,pineapple
Meal 4 - 11:00pm:½lrg yam,chicken,sour cream,tomatoes
Meal 5 - 3:00am:4oz beef(didn't fancy choc casein shake).
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal:3,319 (321g protein) - low. meals too infrequent. see notes below.

WORKOUT:None.

NOTES: LAZY DAY! Jeez! Planned to do a million things and just couldn't get off my ass. Sat around reading From Scrawny to Brawny (turning out to be really good - will post more later). Snacked all day on apples, bananas and what-not (now fridge is loaded up again). Meals too far apart, but wasn't geting hungry becuase I kept raiding the fridge for fruit! 

That's all. 

Wife worked midday to 10pm then slept. Spent day by myself resting/relaxing/reading. Learnt alot.


Oh yeah... almost forgot to mention...
ALCOHOL. None. Easy-peasy.


----------



## Big G (Nov 12, 2007)

*11/11/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 3:00am-10:30am

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - 10:45am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,½mango,pineapple
Meal 2 - 1:35pm:leftovers(chicken,beef,yams,wheat berries)
Snack  - 3:20pm:grapefruit,banana,pumpkin seeds,walnuts.
ZZZzzz - Fell asleep in L-A Boy 3:30-7:30pm. Lazy day #2!
Meal 3 - 8:00pm:beef,yam,sour crm,tomatoes,½avocado&salad. 
Meal 4 - 11:00pm:5oz tukey, banana (cooking - see notes).
Meal 5 - 12:30pm:shake(casein,whey,nuts,frsh berries,cream)
Meal 6 - Zzz! Work tomorrow. Veterans day.

kCal:3,955 (284g protein) - high fat day (sour crm, nuts, PB, EVOO, avocado)

WORKOUT:None. Planned to run. Lazed around all day doing nothing. Not like me!

WEATHER: Non-stop rain. Miserable and cold.

NOTES: Reading. Snacking. Farting around on computer (IM down from noon onwards. All other sites available. Wierd.). Fell asleep 3:30-7:30pm, cooked from 8-11pm. Wife roasted lrg turkey. Cooked week's worth of veg for evening meals (green beans, mushrooms, cabbage, ratatouille(sp?), cauliflower...) and sacrificed 3 beets to the Boiled-Dry Gods. 

WATER: Not good. Woke, had glass of water & 2 cups coffe. Fell back to sleep. Woke, had diet soda, 2cups decaf' cofee, 2pints casein shake + glass water. Back to bed.

ALCOHOL: None. All weekend.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow. Your workouts are looking really cool. I'll be starting that split today until the beggining of next year, so I hope I enjoy it as much as you are. I actually can't wait to do some push/pull supersets.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 12, 2007)

Big G said:


> ALCOHOL: None. All weekend.


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

No alcohol all weekend............that's my defination of haedes...


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 12, 2007)

You're excused. Im guessing you probably need some alcohol to get through those wild weekends of drug running, serial masturbating and fisting . . . no?


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice self discipline G...   way to go!   I'm sure you feel great also!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow. I had no alcohol last weekend either.


----------



## Big G (Nov 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Wow. Your workouts are looking really cool. I'll be starting that split today until the beggining of next year, so I hope I enjoy it as much as you are. I actually can't wait to do some push/pull supersets.



I bet you really enjoy it. I got told about it 3months ago when I was putting a push/legs/pull split together. Whoever told me about it said it was their favorite too. Horizontal day is definitely my all-time fave byt vertical day is a blast too (weighted dips, chins and pullups... phew!)


----------



## Big G (Nov 13, 2007)

*No IM for three days now...*

BUMMER!

I can't get access to this site on my home PC. It says "Waiting for response..." for a minute or so then brings up a page saying that the site is inaccessible. Three days now. 

Trying "TRACERT IronMagazineForums.com" from DOS it seems that there's a server in Dallas somewhere that's not working, so I'm shit out of luck.  I hope it comes back up soon. It's a bitch not being able to do anything at home becuase I don't really have time to do this while at work (plus, I don't want to get my balls busted by my boss!).

Ah well... Just have to wait I guess...


----------



## Big G (Nov 13, 2007)

*Smiley - but only for a whiley*

What's up with the smileys? Didn't there used to be a finger-tapping one? And where's the kissing one gone too? I noticed it above, when Sam initially posted but now it's a stupid red *X*.

Edit: Now it's back again! WTF?

Smileys moving south for winter!?


----------



## Big G (Nov 13, 2007)

goob said:


> No alcohol all weekend............that's my defination of haedes...





katt said:


> Nice self discipline G...   way to go!   I'm sure you feel great also!





vortrit said:


> Wow. I had no alcohol last weekend either.



Ya'know I honestly think alcohol is physically addictive just like tobacco, even in fairly small doses. Either that or it's hella habit forming. Something anyway.

When I quit smoking I said "Anything goes. As long as I'm not smoking there are no rules." So I drank. And I drank. And I drank! Six weeks later I decided to reel in the alcohol consumption and found myself craving that shit. First weekend I decided not to drink I drank on Friday, Saturday and Sunday! The next weekend only Saturday and sunday. The following weekend just Sunday. Now, finally, we have an alcohol-free weekend. 

I wouldn't mind smoking or drinking if it was on my terms. Seems like they're both deadly habit forming though. After a few weekends of drinking I'm craving it for no good reason. Nice for that to be easing up.



SamEaston said:


> You're excused. Im guessing you probably need some alcohol to get through those wild weekends of drug running, serial masturbating and fisting . . . no?



 Nah! Gave up drug _running_. Too much cardio!


----------



## Big G (Nov 13, 2007)

*11/12/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 1:45am-6:45am (Not enough, I know. Up late, on PC).

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:15am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,melon,pineapple...
Meal 2 - 10:15am:6oz turkey,2bread,lite mayo,pear,kiwi.
Meal 3 - 1:15pmWO PP,pretzels,orange,½pear&sups(incl.CEE)
Meal 4 - 3:10pm: (hungry!)6ozYam,6ozTurkey,SourCrm,2xFruit.
Meal 5 - 6:40pm:8ozTurkey,6ozYam & 2x huge plates veggies.
Meal 6 - 10:00pm:½can mackerel,lettuce salad,avocado,nuts.
Meal 7 - 11:50pm:casein&whey shake +walnuts/pumpkin seeds.

kCal:4,362 (393g protein) - Trying to up calories to 4,200ish - just to experiment for a month or so.

WORKOUT:UPPER VERTICAL
NOTE: s/b legs today but work-buddy (SF victim!) wants to do this workout with me on Fri, so squeezing one in today too. Legs can wait until tomorrow.

1. WG pullups
BW-50lb:1x5
BW:1x5
BW+25lb(ie.209lb):10+ reps, took 3sets: 4,3,3
BW:3x6 (love doing these after BW+25lb. Feels so light I just float up!) 

2. Standing Military Press
Bar:1x5
95lb:1x5
115lb:1x5
135lb:1x5PR(just)
125lb:1x3½(failed #4)
NEXT TIME: Bar, 95lb then 135lb (2x5?)

3. Upright BB Row
Bar:1x10
85lb(new max):3x6 
NOTE; Wrist popping & clicking. WTF? Couldn't seem to find a hand position where wrists wouldn't pop/click as bar went up/down. All reps 100% but not happy with wrists.

4. BB Shrugs
175lb:1x6
195lb:1x6
225lb:1x6 (right grip 80% on last rep)
245lb:1x4(traps OK - right grip failing; regrip on 3)

5. CG Chins (can't find CG Row Handle today )
BW+20lb:3x6 (all good!)

6. Weighted Dips
BW+45lb:3x6(just)
NOTE: Very lst rep iffy.

NOTES: Nice enough. Worried about upwards row wrist popping, but other than that, it's all good.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 13, 2007)

Hot damn you're dedicated.


----------



## Big G (Nov 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Hot damn you're dedicated.



You betcha!  

I've been a 6'2" Stick-Man all my life. I discovered it was possible to change shape last year (I had no idea before. Figured gyms were were 'roid-freaks and fags. What a  I was!!). 

My first task was to run my beer belly off (I dropped from 194lb to 161lb Nov-Mar. Who knew I had so much to lose before discovering my abs!?). I've been bulking ever since. Currently 184lb, still have abs, still bulking, hoping "beginner gains" don't stop or slow down. Upping weights and food in hopes to continue growth. My diet is damned near perfect, as far as I know.

I feel like a new man these days. Can't even reach some parts of my body when I go to scratch an itch because of all my muscles getting in the way. 

Any and all advice welcome.

Meanwhile, I'll be reading, eating, lifting or sleeping if you need me. 

PS. Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice looking workouts. Diet is looking good too. I was off last week because of injury and my diet went the hell. I'm back in the gym and trying to bring the diet back together though.

On the CG chins - how to you attach the row handle to the bar?


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 13, 2007)

Big G said:


> kCal:4,362 (393g protein) - Trying to up calories to 4,200ish - just to experiment for a month or so.



 

This made me laugh. I mean you're eating double what i eat!! (im currently at 1500kcal/day!)


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah that's me in my avatar.








20 years from now. Maybe. It's Lee Priest.


----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Yeah that's me in my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes, but Witchblade already often bends down like that. 

I don't know why, but there was mention of a donkey????


BTW, very nice Pressing!!


----------



## Big G (Nov 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice looking workouts. Diet is looking good too. I was off last week because of injury and my diet went the hell. I'm back in the gym and trying to bring the diet back together though.
> 
> On the CG chins - how to you attach the row handle to the bar?



Sorry to hear about injury. Been busy so haven't kept up on your journal. I will do soon, but anyway... What happened?

Re: CG row handle - It's not "attached" (per se). I just place it over the bar (it'll balance there) and once you're holding either side of it, it ain't goin' nowhere! Careful when you let go that it doesn't fall off and hit you in the head! Also, lean back whgen you do 'em, kind-of like a row. I believe they're called Sternum Pulls when done like this. It's just a variation. Something new. Different angle. Fun.




SamEaston said:


> This made me laugh. I mean you're eating double what i eat!! (im currently at 1500kcal/day!)



 Three times, even! 

That's the great thing about being a guy. Muscle comes easy. And muscle is hungry for nutrients. More muscle = more nutrients consumed. 

I honestly think if I up my calories to 4,200 (i.e. 6x700cal meals, rather than 6x600cal meals) I'll use every bit of it for muscle growth/maintenance. God knows, I've been packing away 3,500-3,800cal for months now and haven't gained an ounce of body fat. I'd like to bulk all the way to 200lb then rip it back down again and see what's left. Hopefully a pretty good build (and hopefully just in time for a shirt-off-in-the-sun working-on-my-house spring & summer. 



Witchblade said:


> Yeah that's me in my avatar... 20 years from now. Maybe. It's Lee Priest.



Aaahhh!! Yup! He's a monster.



goob said:


> Yes, but Witchblade already often bends down like that. I don't know why, but there was mention of a donkey????
> 
> BTW, very nice Pressing!!



Was he calling you an _Ass _while banging your _Donkey_... or vice versa?

BTW, thx! I'm hoping to increase the weight further here soon. I thought a 5x5 routine was strength-focused, but recent reading has got me thinking of even less reps ("wave training": e.g. If max is 185lb, then try sets like 160x4, 170x3, 180x2, 170x4, 180x3, 190x2). Something anyway. I just like moving heavy shit around!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Big G said:


> Sorry to hear about injury. Been busy so haven't kept up on your journal. I will do soon, but anyway... What happened?
> 
> Re: CG row handle - It's not "attached" (per se). I just place it over the bar (it'll balance there) and once you're holding either side of it, it ain't goin' nowhere! Careful when you let go that it doesn't fall off and hit you in the head! Also, lean back whgen you do 'em, kind-of like a row. I believe they're called Sternum Pulls when done like this. It's just a variation. Something new. Different angle. Fun.



I just pulled some back muscles at work. It was actually pretty painful and I had to take a week off in the gym but it's all back to normal now so no worries.

Thanks for that idea. I may try that some time. That seems like it would really target the biceps very well along with the back, of course.


----------



## Big G (Nov 13, 2007)

*11/13/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-7:00am

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:30am:11white+1egg,2banana,½ozWalnuts,½mango,kiwi
Meal 2 - 10:15amP & muelsi(oats,dried fruit,nuts,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 1:45pmWO PP(x2),pretzels(3oz),pear.
Snack  - 4pm: (mtg leftovers)salad w/blue cheese,grapes,nuts
Meal 4 - 5:20pm:6ozTurkey+M.Whip(lite),2toast,apple,orange.
Meal 5 - 8:45pm:7ozBeef,½yam,grn beans,cabbage & other veg.
Meal 6 - 11:30pm:shake(casein,whey,nuts,frsh berries,cream)

kCal:4,401 (346g protein)


WORKOUT:Legs.

Warmup: Treadmill run; 
4.5mph:1min
6.5mph:1min
7.0mph:1min
8.0mph:1min
9.0mph:1min
10.0mph:1min (Run mofo run!)
4.5mph:½min
Note:I know it's not cardio day, but I just wanted to run! Even 9mph felt slow so I upped it again. 10mph felt great. Feet pounding into the floor. Only stopped to get on with workout - lunchtime ticking away.

1a.Slow unanchored situps(new). 
1x8 
Note:Sore from doing a bunch of these for the first time last night - it was a test in Scrawny to Brawny.

1b. Hanging leg raises 
(from full hang, to feet kicking top of power rack)
2x8 good form - knees together, slow lower. 

1c. Decline situps/crunches:
- w/6lb ball behind head: 1x20
- throw/catch 6lb ball: 1x13(fail.should've done 4lb ball)

2. Oblique raises (sideways on hyperextension bench):
None - Fuck it! Time's ticking. I want to get on and try the new extra-wide squat stance recommended for ectomorphs in Scrawny to Brawny.

3. Squats
FORM: Feet 6" wider than shoulders. Toes slightly outward. No risers under heels. Upper legs parallel to floor at base of movement (No ½ squats here!).
135lb:1x5
155lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
205lb:1x5
225lb:1x5(just!)
Note: Fuck yeah! Bad-ass! Wider stance makes all the difference... Excellent arch in my back. No forward lean. Strong and solid. No back ache. Sweet.
NEXT WEEK: 135lb, 185lb, 235lb... Just do it!

4. Sumo Deadlifts 
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
225lb:1x5
265lb:1x3(OK...265's pretty heavy!)
NOTE: Squat-type stance. Feels like all legs. Back arched nicely. Lower back 100% OK. Again, strong/solid.

5. Prone Leg Curl (Hamstrings)
130lb:1x6
140lb:1x6
150lb:1x6 PR (#6 not to butt) 
NOTE: Placed head against towel held between handrests to stop any forward jerk movement. All hamstrings! Fast raise, s-l-o-w lower.

6. S/set w/#7 - Leg Press - skipped it. out of time.

7. S/set w/#6 - Calf Press (on calf leg press)
200lb:1x15
220lb:1x15
240lb:1x15
Note:lactic burn!

NOTES: Very very pleased with squat form! Back stays arched without effort. No forward lean. Lower back felt like it had done nothing when I was done (and my lower back was always shot after squats before). I also kept the bar as high as possible on my back. I'm really pleased to have this movement figured out at last. 

EVERYTHING ELSE: Fine. Nothing to report. No drama. Nothing. Fucking miracle!


----------



## Big G (Nov 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I just pulled some back muscles at work. It was actually pretty painful and I had to take a week off in the gym but it's all back to normal now so no worries.
> 
> Thanks for that idea. I may try that some time. That seems like it would really target the biceps very well along with the back, of course.



I caught up on your journal last night. Glad you're back in action. Congrats on those PRs too.

And Yeah! Biceps, obviously. Better than curls though because you hit your back big-time too. Love those compound movements. More bang for the buck.

Keep up the good work Dude.


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

Great workout.   Like the way you warmed up your legs on the treamill before beating them up.


----------



## Big G (Nov 14, 2007)

goob said:


> Great workout.   Like the way you warmed up your legs on the treamill before beating them up.



Yeah. That and a bunch of core work before I start piling weight on my back. Figured it makes sense.

I'm going fucking nuts on squats next time I do 'em, I swear. New wider stance with toes slightly outward is waaay better. No need for plates under my heels. Lower back completely out of the picture now. No worries. My torso's upright. I love it. Reps for new PR on next workout.  Bring it the fuck on!


----------



## 33sun33 (Nov 14, 2007)

Great job on the Sumos.  I love that exercise.  Im tall like you (6"3), and find sumos much much less stressful on my back than regular deads.


----------



## katt (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey G - I just checked out your website.   Oh My!!!  Your wife has made an amazing transformation!!!  You must be uber proud of her!!!    I just love to see success stories like  hers!


----------



## Big G (Nov 14, 2007)

33sun33 said:


> Great job on the Sumos.  I love that exercise.  Im tall like you (6"3), and find sumos much much less stressful on my back than regular deads.



Thanks. Yeah. I was doing RDLs, hit 300lb and called a trainer over to watch the lift. He recommended switching. It _is _much better. Much more leggy. A lot less on the lower back. I'm hoping, in time, my flexibility will improve and RDLs will get a bit better. I'm also going to switch to a full-body program here soon and put Sumos at the start of one of the days. I'm interested to see exactly what I can pick up like that. I like it. Roll on, scabby shins!

I'm going to check your journal for ideas now too. Us tall buggers have completely different rules in the gym (it seems) than those... "um"... normal folks (most of which don't have a fucking clue what they're doing anyway... but that's a whole 'nother thread!).



katt said:


> Hey G - I just checked out your website.   Oh My!!!  Your wife has made an amazing transformation!!!  You must be uber proud of her!!!    I just love to see success stories like  hers!



She's an amazing woman, that's for sure. Down just over 300lb in 2years, and done losing. She's 165lb now and the doc' says she'd actually be 135lb (with abs!) if we had the money for her skin-removal surgery. Unfortunately we're still paying for the bypass, but we'll get there. One day.

The website r-e-a-l-l-y needs updating though. She's waaaay smaller than any picture on their nowadays. She's thin. Not ill-looking thin, but thin enough. She's amazing. It's been a trip.


----------



## katt (Nov 14, 2007)

300 lbs in 2 years!! WOW!!!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Big G said:


> I caught up on your journal last night. Glad you're back in action. Congrats on those PRs too.
> 
> And Yeah! Biceps, obviously. Better than curls though because you hit your back big-time too. Love those compound movements. More bang for the buck.
> 
> Keep up the good work Dude.



Thanks man, and you keep up the good work too.


----------



## Big G (Nov 14, 2007)

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 12:00am-7:00am

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:15am:11white+1egg,2toast+PB,1bowl mixed fruit.
Meal 2 - 10:15amP & muelsi(oats,dried fruit,nuts,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 1:45pmWO PP(x2),pretzels(3oz),pear,orange.
Meal 4 - 4:00pm:2toast,7½ozTurkey+M.Whip,½mango,grapefruit.
Meal 5 - 7:45pm:turkey,gn beans,brsl sprouts,cabbage,shrooms
Meal 6 - 10:45pm:shake(casein,whey,nuts,frsh berries,cream)

kCal:4,117 (359g protein)

PRE-WORKOUT NOTE: Meeting with personal trainer tomorrow for 1hr free session on form. So... squeezing additional workout in here instead. It'll mean Mon-Wed w/no rest day, but oh well...

WORKOUT:Horizontal 

1. Flat BB bench 
Note: Going for PR - Vortrit's bench #s got me inspired!
Bar:1x8(warmup/stretch)
135lb:1x5
155lb:1x4
175lb:1x3
185lb:1x2 PR
195lb:1x1 PR
205lb: missed it;½way. Spotter used 1 finger to help! doh!
200lb:1x1 PR (2min RI)
205lb: missed it again. 
Note:Fucking awesome!First ever 200lb press.
I honestly haven't done anything like this before. If I couldn't do 4-6 reps at least a couple of times I wouldn't up the weight next time I tried. I've been stuck in that groove for too long. Thankfully I've done a bunch of reading since then, have learnt a lot and got my experience and confidence up too. Delighted with these results. A real eye-opener. That was loads of fun.

2. T-Bar rows (unsupported, machine):
115lb+bar:1x5 
125lb+bar:1x5 
135lb+bar:1x5
145lb+bar:1x4 (3-4 not to abs) PR
155lb+bar:1x3 (none to abs)
Note: Putting 145lb as PR as none of 155lb'ers got pulled tight to abs. Still, sweet. Heavy. 

3. Incline DB Press:
65lb:3x6

4. Lever Seated High Row (weight per arm)
115lb:1x5
125lb:1x5
135lb:1x5
145lb:1x5 (#5,80%)
155lb:1x5 PR (#3-5, 80%-60%) Heavy!
Note: Only ever used this High Row thing a few times now. Piled the weight on today. 1sec pull, 3-5sec lower. Shaking!

5. Cable Xover(2nd time):
70lb:1x8
80lb:1x8
90lb:1x8 PR
Note: Damn! First used Xover 4 weeks ago. Couldn't even get in position with 80lb. Now repping 90lb! wtf!? that weak 4 weeks ago!?

6. WG Cable Rows:
120lb:1x8
140lb:1x6
160lb:1x4
180lb:1x3 PR
200lb:1x2 (both 70%ish. ah well)

6. (s/set w/#7) Push ups:
none today. out of time. (normally 3x15)
7. (s/set w/#6) Supine Rows:
none today. out of time. (normally 3x10)

NOTE: I'm speechless. That was really cool. I'm really surprised at myself. I definitely want to play around with some of those heavier weights again! I've also got to take my workmate back round this workout again. Apart from this time, rather 8-10rep/hypertrophy-style (like we did it last time) I'll do it like I did today; keeping the reps down low and packing on the pounds. He'll like that too I bet. I definitely did. 

Man, I love picking up heavy shit!

All my life I never knew that I loved picking up heavy shit!

I'm sure glad I do now.


----------



## Big G (Nov 14, 2007)

I think I'll start experimenting with some isometric training soon. Pausing on the hardest part of movements (for example).

Bodybuilding.com - Kelly Baggett - The Charles Atlas Workout Revisited!

And stretching too...  definitely some stretching; dynamic & static.

Tricks Tutorials.com

I need longer workout sessions! I can't fit everything I want to do into a lunchtime.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Real nice bench even though you didn't hit 205 yet. Congrats on the Cable X Overs PR! Excellent Cable Rows too! Nice work all the way around. Just a rock solid workout!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Remember on Strength stuff it may pay to take a little bit longer rest as well. Maybe up it a minute or even 30 seconds and see if that helps.


----------



## Big G (Nov 16, 2007)

*11/15/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-6:45

WEIGHT: not measured. not pooping in the morning any more. wtf? used to be every day before breakfast (after which I'd weigh myself i.e. at my lightest). probably more detail than needed for this journal, but oh well... that's what you get around here! 

Meal 1 - 7:30am:11white+1egg,2toast+PB,½mango,pneapple,kiwi
Meal 2 - 10:30amP & muelsi(oats,dried fruit,nuts,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 2:30pm:2toast,6ozTurkey+M.Whip,grapefruit,apple.
Meal 4 - missed. not hungry. forgot I didnt eat @4pm @work!
Meal 5 - 9:30pm:lrg swt potato,ratatouille(sp?),walnuts,PP
Meal 6 - 11:45am:shake(casein,whey,nuts,frsh berries,cream)

kCal:3,395 (270g protein)

MEAL 4 - wtf!? I normally eat at work about 4pm, but eating schedule got messed up due to 1pm-2pm appt w/trainer (see below). Wasn;t hungry by th etime I left work at 5:30pm. Spent from 6pm-9pm on computer when I got home and didn't get hungry then either (that's really wierd! I always get hungry every 2½-3hours normally). Completely missed meal 4. Naughty G!

WORKOUT: None, but did get 1hr w/personal trainer (for free!). You'd think I'd be delighted about that but actually it just pissed me off and I spent the rest of the day angry. 

He told me to squat and sumo-DL super wide (feet touching either side of squat rack - almost width of power rack). It was so wide that I couldn't even box squat my own weight - hip flexibility issue apparently. 

Posted thread on IM to double-check his advice. Other than that he spent 50minutes telling me how he was the greatest trainer at the gym, how he could outlift anyone there, how he'd just been invited to join some invite-only Westside gym for deadlifting & squatting over 500lb, and that I was garaunteed to injure myself sooner or later if I didn't pay him $99/hr for his advice.

$99/hr!!! Fuck that! I'll just buy another half dozen books of Amazon and keep reading, thanks very much! Gotta be able to learn something without paying some 23yr-old kid money like that! Jesus!

Still.. it made me mad to think of a potential upcoming injury. I was also mad at myself for believing that he'd throw me a bone (and give me some free advice) rather than bumming me out by spouting his miserable, fear-based sales pitch at me for 50 freakin' minutes.

NOTES: Today sucked. Asshole trainer.


----------



## Big G (Nov 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Real nice bench even though you didn't hit 205 yet. Congrats on the Cable X Overs PR! Excellent Cable Rows too! Nice work all the way around. Just a rock solid workout!



Thx. First ever 200lb bench. I'm happy.

Cable Xover PR surprised me. Must've been stablizer issues before. 90lb felt wobbly, but not exactly heavy. Should see more gains there soon I expect.



vortrit said:


> Remember on Strength stuff it may pay to take a little bit longer rest as well. Maybe up it a minute or even 30 seconds and see if that helps.



Will do. Am going to repeat that same workout (with strength-focus) next week with work colleague. He liked the hypertrophy-style version from last week. If he makes it through today's Upper Vertical workout without tears he'll probably be up for it on Monday. I have a feeling though that his fat butt is going to hate Vertical Day because I don;t think he's dtrong enough for a single pullup. We'll see.

Anyway, thx for feedback. Much appreciated, as ever.

G.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

Big G said:


> THURSDAY
> 
> I was garaunteed to injure myself sooner or later if I didn't pay him $99/hr for his advice.



You should have told him he was garanteed not to get hit over the back of the head with a dumbbell for $199.00 an hour. Sounds like the guy is just an asshole.


----------



## Big G (Nov 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> You should have told him he was garanteed not to get hit over the back of the head with a dumbbell for $199.00 an hour.
> 
> Sounds like the guy is just an asshole.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 16, 2007)

The good thing is that you already know an awful lot of stuff about weight training, so you can put this guys advice in a box and take from it what you need, discard what you don't.

Sad thing is that too many people get sucked in by idiots like that, who believe their way is the only way. He must have been irritated when you got away - all that time spent and he still failed to impress you enough to hand over your cash. Ouch


----------



## Big G (Nov 17, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> The good thing is that you already know an awful lot of stuff about weight training, so you can put this guys advice in a box and take from it what you need, discard what you don't.
> 
> Sad thing is that too many people get sucked in by idiots like that, who believe their way is the only way. He must have been irritated when you got away - all that time spent and he still failed to impress you enough to hand over your cash. Ouch



Sam,

You're quite right. 

At the time I was talking to him I really felt bummed. It was like I believed what he was saying was true, and I got really sad because I knew there was no way I could afford to pay him enough to learn everything he had to teach.

Afterwards I was pissed that I wasn't rich, didn't have a better upbringing, hadn't fallen in love with a woman that needs so much money (gastric bypass + skin removal = well over $50k) and hadn't been more financially successful in life so far.

As more time passed I got over those stupid thoughts and started counted my blessings; my upbringing wasn't bad, we can't all be born millionaires, I'm blessed to be loved as much as my wife loves me and I have been financially successful in life. I immigrated to Columbus, Ohio USA 9 years ago and have been the head of acounting for one of the cities largest and most renound businesses for 5 of them already. I'm not doing bad by any means. Plus, I've packed on over 25lb or meat since March! I look great, feel great and am excited about the future.

I felt such a fool when I realized how miserable I'd allowed myself to get by listening to that 23yr-old personal-trainer kid's ramblings. The more I thought about that the more it pissed me off. By the time I was done thinking about that I'd been pissed off most of the afternoon. Stupid!

It's easy to forget that these ruthless personal trainers have had thousands of individual hours with thousands of different people to perfect their sales pitch. They practice that hour, over and over and over. When one person refuses to start handing over $99/hr they step back, think about it, adjust their pitch and try again with the next poor unsuspecting sap that walks through the door.

They're no better than used car salesmen!

If that kid does believe that it's just a matter of time before I injure myself he's surely an idiot. How can he know wtf is gong to happen to me in the future!? That's stupid.  If I start deadlifting 400lb and I see someone else doing the same (or more) I'm sure I'd walk over, say hello and learn a little something to help me get to 500lb safely. I can't know everything at once. If I did that'd be boring anyway.

Fuck that kid! I learned how power-lifters lift (for free) and I learned how sneaky those damned trainers can be. I also learned that there are men out there lifting over 1,000lb with a slightly-wider-than-shoulder-width stance (thanks to Utube videos posted in response to the thread I mentioned above).

Live and learn. Little by little.  That's all you can really hope for.

Thanks anyway. God bless.


----------



## Big G (Nov 17, 2007)

*11/16/07*

FRIDAY (Yay!) - Goal for weekend: No alcohol (again).

SLEPT: 11:30-7:15am

WEIGHT: 186.4lb Heaviest ever! Up 25½lb from March (and still fairly lean)!!! Awesome!

Meal 1 - 7:30am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,grapefruit,pneapple
Meal 2 - 10:50am:late. 9whites,1egg,3toast+PB,½mango,½pear.
Meal 3 - 1:15pmWO PP(w/ground oats),pretzels
Snack  - 8oz sweetpotato + 3tbs sour cream (Cal now @ 2200)
Meal 4 - 3:45pm: (hungry already!)6ozSalmon,toast,grapefruit
Snack  - 6:30pm: (on the road)1 slice bread w/2oz salmon.
Meal 5 - 8:40pm:turkey,swtpot,cabbage,grn beans,ratatouille
Meal 6 - 11:15pm:shake(casein,whey,PB,walnuts,cream,berries)

kCal:4,327 (328g protein).

WORKOUT:UPPER VERTICAL
NOTE: Again with partner (work colleague). 
RI = I go, you go, throughout. 

1. WG pullups
BW-50lb:1x5
BW:1x5
BW+25lb(ie.209lb):2x5 PR, 1x4½
BW:3x6 

2. Standing Military Press
135lb:3x5 PR (failed R5,S3)
115lb:2x5 (failed R5,S2)
Note: Nice! Same again next time.

3. Upright BB Row
95lb:3x6 PR
NOTE; No wrist popping today. Took bar just above nipple instead of to lips. Also added 10lb. Felt good. 

4. BB Shrugs
185lb:1x8
205lb:1x8
225lb:1x6 (regrip on 4 - right hand failing)
245lb:1x2 (right grip failing, can't hold it.)

5. CG Chins w/Row Handle (i.e. Sternum Pulls) 
BW+20lb:3x6 (failed R6,S3)
BW:2x6 (R5&6/S2 only 80%)

6. Weighted Dips
BW+45lb:3x6(failed R6,S2&3)
BW+25lb:2x6(R5&6/S2 80%)

NOTES: Nice workout. Good pump for arms, lats, traps & chest.  Excellent results on BW+25lb WG pullups. 2 weeks ago it took 4 sets for 10 reps. Last week was 3 sets for 10 reps. This week I did 2x5, plus 1x4½.

ALCOHOL - None. No cravings.

EVERYTHING ELSE - All good. No complaints. Glad it's Friday! Also glad don;t have to go Mother-in-law's for Thx-Giving next week. 4 days off; Thurs-Sun - what to do, what to do (start building the deck? hmmm...  We'll see.)


----------



## Big G (Nov 17, 2007)

*Broke down - bought straps.*

That's it! I can't stand it any more. Week after week I keep hoping my grip will improve to enable me to do heavy shrugs, but it just ain't happening. I finally broke down and bought some straps today. I haven't tried them yet, but I will, next week. 

I figure I'll only use them on the heavier sets and, after I'm done, I'll do some timed holds of a 300lb bar in an effort to keep my grip strength improving. It's my right wrist that's dodgy. I broke it skateboarding but I don't think that's the reason it's weak. I guess one hand has to be weaker than the other. And, for me, it's the right wrist. It'll get better, in time.

My traps are in for a surprise next week anyway!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice workout. A lot of the guys in my gym who lift real heavy use straps. I might get some for deadlifting and shrugs.


----------



## Big G (Nov 18, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice workout. A lot of the guys in my gym who lift real heavy use straps. I might get some for deadlifting and shrugs.



Yeah. There's no sense me not getting a good trap workout just because I can't hang on to the bar. Hopefully my grip will catch up soon.


----------



## Big G (Nov 18, 2007)

*9/17/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-8:30am (on PC for 30mins before starting breakfast..oops.. just meant to be a minute!)

WEIGHT: 185.6lb

Meal 1 - 9:30am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,grapefruit,pneapple
Meal 2 - 12:30pm:salmon,2toast,walnuts,pmkn seeds,fruitsalad
Meal 3 - 4:30pm(late):salmon,yam,sour cream,ratatouille.
Meal 4 - 7:30pm:Beer beer beer - 8miller lite & 2Bud Ice 
Meal 5 - 11:30pm:2 XL bowls muesli w/extra nuts (1,200cal!)
Meal 6 - Zzz! Passing out in LA-Z Boy trying to watch TV!

GINKGO BILOBA: Arrived on Thurs w/other sups from FitnessOne.com. Started taking it this morning. Not expecting any noticeable difference. I mean... how are you supposed to remember exactly how well you currently remember, and then remember to compare how-well-you-currently-remember to how well you're remembering in the future!? Heck, I probably won't even remember that I wrote this sentence proposing that I remember to remember how well I currently remember in the future. Lets just hope I remember to take it! Otherwise I probably won't be able to remember whether I remembered to take it or not!

OK... That's enough of that! It was only $2 a month to  take the suggested daily amount. I figure I'll just throw it in with my sups at breakfast. Can't hurt.

STRETCHING: About 50 reps of r-e-a-l-l-y w-i-d-e power-lifter(type) squats using just body weight. Inside thighs burn as upper leg approaches parallel with floor. Going to stretch that out so it doesn't burn like that and then try some power-lifter(type) squats in an upcoming new program. Maybe even r-e-a-l-l-y w-i-d-e front squats (been wanting to try front squats too). Anyway... just stretching for now.

WEEKEND WARRIOR: Spent the entire day installing the power pack (incl. running new elec' circuit) for the new outside landscape lights. Hooked up all four 12V circuits and started adding lights. By the end of the day 15 of the 100+ lights had been installed (I was working on it until 11:30pm - in the dark/cold!).

ALCOHOL - Worked all day in a cramped little corner trying to install outside lighting power pack. It was r-e-a-l-l-y frustrating work (trying to dril through concrete block - to run wires into/out-of house - in a tiny, awkward space barely big enough to fit a drill). 

By 7:30pm (8hrs into project) I had the power pack installed but was still having trouble trying to get the lights to work. I'd been craving a beer for hours already (anything but the agravation I'd been feeling for so long) and I finally gave in. I even discussed it with my wife first. She said "Go ahead - you deserve a beer - get some milk while you're there" (which didn't help me any!). 

6 miller lite and a tallboy Bud Ice slid down sooo easily and I found myself jogging a mile (mile and a ½?) to store to get more! 2 more Miller and my jogged-up stomach had had enough. I honestly thought I'd puke. I quit working on the lights (I'd been drinking and clipping lights to outside wiring for 3-4 hours by this point so I came in for the night. I was starving so I made a quick bowl of extra nutty muesli. It settled my stomach but left me stil hungry. So I ate another bowl-full (1,200cal dinner w/no protein!) and then passed out! wtf? Stupid! "A couple" always means 10, and I never eat right afterwards anyway.

Oh well... Live 'n' learn. Damn cravings.

Still... better to have drank three days in past month, rather than every freakin' night (2 years ago!).

Little by little, less and less.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 19, 2007)

Don't worry about the booze G! Like you say, it's not a regular occurrence anymore - and it sure sounds like you deserved it after your light-fitting session!

LOL at the Ginko paragraph


----------



## Big G (Nov 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Don't worry about the booze G! Like you say, it's not a regular occurrence anymore - and it sure sounds like you deserved it after your light-fitting session!
> 
> LOL at the Ginko paragraph



Old habits die hard. Got the smoking done. Alcohol is next on the list. I'm getting there.


----------



## Big G (Nov 19, 2007)

*11/18/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 12:30pm-10:45am (10+hrs, beer sleep!)

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 11:00am:11whites,1egg,2½toast+PB,grapefruit,kiwi.
Meal 2 - 2:30pm: 2nd breakfast. Mmm!
Meal 3 - 6:30pm: 2McD chicken (on the road) +swtpot @ home.
Meal 4 - 9:30pm: chicken,cauliflower,grn beans,ratatouille.
Meal 5 - 12:00am:shake(casein,whey,PB,walnut,cream,berries)
Meal 6 - Zzz! sleeping

kCal:2,882. Low!! Short day + sour stomach all day (from beers last night?). Chugged some Gaviscon at 11pm (tired of stomach feeling crappy). Felt better by midnight. Woke feeling fine tomorrow too.

WORKOUT:None. Working in yard installing landscape/spot-lights. House looking fucking awesome. Nicest house in the neighborhood, no doubt! Long day though. Approx 80 lights installed. Had to drive to two hardware stores to buy 20more spotlights (to shine up on fences, garage, house & shed). Getting there. Hopefully get deck installed during 4day Thxgiving weekend w/wife. 

ALCOHOL - None! Opened one around 7pm (as if on auto-pilot) but poured it away and gave remaining 3 to neighbor. I don't need 'em around bugging me (the beer I mean, not the neighbor!).


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Big G said:


> Yeah. There's no sense me not getting a good trap workout just because I can't hang on to the bar. Hopefully my grip will catch up soon.



Yeah, I keep forgetting about them though. There are some things I could go a lot heavier with if I had straps. The dumb thing is there is only one place in my town that sells that, and that's the gym...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

And those lights sound cool!


----------



## Big G (Nov 20, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I keep forgetting about them though. There are some things I could go a lot heavier with if I had straps. The dumb thing is there is only one place in my town that sells that, and that's the gym...



Might be a worthwhile investment. Mine were only $2.99


----------



## Big G (Nov 20, 2007)

*11/19/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 12:15pm-6:45am

WEIGHT: 187.4lb (heaviest ever!).

Meal 1 - 7:15am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,grpefruit,pineapple
Meal 2 - 11:00am:3toast+PB,doz eggs(1yolk).
Meal 3 - 1:45pm PWO shake(whey/oats),banana,pretzels.
Meal 4 - 4:45pm:2toast+chicken&mayo,1toast+PB,2xFish oils
Meal 5 - 9:45pm:chicken,cabbage,grn beans,cauli,walnuts
Meal 6 - Dammit! Fell asleep before 600cal Casein shake.

kCal:3,425 (308g protein) - Would've been up around 4,000 if I hadn't fallen asleep so soon. Meal 5 was late because I went grocery shopping after work w/wife. Ended up in 4 stores, on the road for ages, survived on pear/grapes. Went to bed (to read) with plans to get up near midnight for a casein shake, but fell asleep too soon. Consuming over 4,000cal consistently is proving harder than anticipated.

BREAD: More bread than usual today (It's flour-free Ezekiel 4:9 bread, but still... I need to prepare some rice, wheat or something as alternative to bread.). Out of fruit & veg too. Had to go shopping after work (Hit credit card for $150grocery + $25 for buy1get1 fish & flaxseed oil (couldn't say no - so cheap).


WORKOUT:UPPER HORIZONTAL (for strength, again).
RI = You go, I go (i.e. w/partner, again).

1. Flat BB bench 
Note: Going for PR again - Votrit's bench #s still got me inspired!
Bar:1x8(warmup/stretch)
135lb:1x5
155lb:1x4
175lb:1x3
195lb:1x1
205lb:1x1 PR
215lb:missed it. 
210lb:1x1 PR 
215lb:missed it again (even after 3min break) 
Note:Fuck, yeah! Added 10lb to my bench in a week.

2. T-Bar rows (unsupported, machine):
115lb+bar:1x5 
125lb+bar:1x5 
135lb+bar:1x5
145lb+bar:1x5 (4-5 not to abs)
155lb+bar:1x5 (2-5 not to abs)

3. Incline DB Press:
65lb:4x6 PR (failed R6,S4)
Note: Did extra set because 3rd set was so easy. Definite strength gains on last week. Next week try 70lb DBs. 

4. Lever Seated High Row (weight per arm)
115lb:1x5
125lb:1x5
135lb:1x5
145lb:1x5 
155lb:1x5 (last weeks PR - now not too bad at all)
170lb:1x5 PR (2-5, 80%-60%) Heavy!
Note: Damn, I'm strong today. 

5. Cable Xover(2nd time):
80lb:1x8
90lb:1x8
100lb:1x8 PR
Note: Damn! First used Xover 4 weeks ago. Couldn't even get in position with 80lb. Now repping 100lb! wtf!? 

6. WG Cable Rows:
120lb:1x8
140lb:1x6
160lb:1x4
180lb:1x3
200lb:1x2 
Note: Nice!

7. (S/set w/#8). Pushups
3x15 (last set w/feet on bench)

8. (S/set w/#7). Supine Rows
3x10 (feet on bench throughout)

NOTES: Strong today. PRs everywhere. Kewl.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 20, 2007)

Shit mate - you are FLYING!!  

Very nice job there - It's PR central in here, and you're on that train!!!


----------



## goob (Nov 20, 2007)

That's a pretty hardcore workout.  Good job!


----------



## Big G (Nov 20, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Shit mate - you are FLYING!!   Very nice job there - It's PR central in here, and you're on that train!!!





goob said:


> That's a pretty hardcore workout.  Good job!


----------



## Big G (Nov 20, 2007)

*11/20/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-7:00am (woke tired. eyes stinging.) fell asleep sitting in LA-Z Boy after work 6:15pm, crawled up to bed and slept 6:30pm-8:30pm. Need to sleep 8 hours at night. Never do. Am getting better though.

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:30am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,grpfrt,kiwi,banana.
Meal 2 - 10:40am:chicken,3toast,mayo,sour crm,PB,banana.
Meal 3 - 2:20pmWO shake(whey,oats,PB),pretzels,banana.
Meal 4 - 5:30pm:7oz salmon + 2 massive plates grn veg!
Meal 5 - 9:00pm:4whites,2eggs,½oatmeal,pear,nuts(x3),pnaple
Meal 6 - 11:45pm:shake(casein,whey,PB,walnut,cream,berries)

kCal: 4,230 (344g protein: Aprox 40g complete w/each meal + 100g incomplete). Good timing. Plenty of water too. Perfect day.

FISH OIL & FLAX SEED picked up a whole bunch buy1get1 so will be taking more moving fwd (just FYI).

STARVED to death, weak, shaking and increasingly ill from 4:30pm-5:30pm. No food at work. Stupid! Called wife at 4:45pm weak/hungry. She'd promised hot food ready. Couldn't make it to 5:30pm, snuck out at 5:10pm feeling awful. Got home to 2 salmon steaks & 2dinner plates of veggies. Bless her. Crashed for 2hrs, exhausted.

NOTE: 4,000+ cal daily is proving harder than anticipated. Part of the problem is that meal 5 & 6 don't have many carbs and therefor lack calories. To fix, I'm going back to a stepped-down program of calorie intake. e.g. Breakfast = 850 cal, meal 6 = 500 cal. Meals 2-5 will have decreasing # of calories, ending day around 4,250. Should help. Plan to continue bulk to end of March, then cut through April & May for 8%(ish)bf for springtime yardwork.

WORKOUT:UPPER VERTICAL

1. WG pullups
BW-50lb:1x5
BW:1x5
BW+25lb:3x5 (R5,S2&3 only 95%)
BW:1x7½,1x6,1x6
Note: Not much improvement here. Still no 3x5 w/25lb. Also had hoped for 3x8 (or close) for BW sets, but wasn't anywhere near. Pretty much just 3x6, like last time. Ah well.

2. Standing Military Press
135lb:1x6,1x5,1x3 (do 3x5 next time)
95lb:2x10, 1x6½(fail).

3. Upright BB Row
95lb:3x8 PR (3x6 last time)
Note: Bar lifted to 3"(ish) above nipple. Any higher and wrists click/pop. 

4. BB Shrugs (WITH STRAPS - NEW!)
185lb:1x8
235lb:1x8 
285lb:1x8 PR (final reps 80%ish)
Note: Yeah! Knew I could shrug near 300lb if I could just hang on to it. Double-overhand grip max currently only around 225lb. That was fun! Heavy, finally. 

5. Chins (neutral grip - palms facing)
BW+20lb:3x6.
BW:1x7½,1x6½.

6. Weighted Dips
BW+45lb:1x8,1x5½
BW+25lb:1x8,1x7½
Note: Forgot previous workout notes. Couldn't remember if I'd done sets of 6 or 8 last week. Here, for example, I was trying for sets of 8 but had only done 6 last time. Hence early failing. Ah well. Still fun.

EVENING: Nothing; Fell asleep, ate, updated journal, ate, slept again.

UP EARLY TOMORROW for big office breakfast-party/charity-fundraiser. Aging male bosses all dressing up like women to serve greasy food (I'm serious!). We're supposed to tip them for charity. The last thing I want to look at while trying to stomach breakfast is an aging fat man parading around in women's clothing. Honestly! WTF!? I'd pay to not attend, but that's apparently not an option. God help me! _My eyes... my eyes.. they're burning... aaragh!!!_


----------



## vortrit (Nov 20, 2007)

Amazing workout. Looks like you're really putting up some big time numbers. Dips look good, shrugs look fantastic, nice military press, and amazing pullups! Just solid all the way around.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 21, 2007)

Big G said:


>



 

You're just loving this aren't you?!! Good on you mate, your progress has been astounding - long may it continue!


----------



## bigsahm21 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm jacking your routine big dog.


----------



## Big G (Nov 21, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Amazing workout. Looks like you're really putting up some big time numbers. Dips look good, shrugs look fantastic, nice military press, and amazing pullups! Just solid all the way around.



Thanks, Dude. Nice of you to say. 



SamEaston said:


> You're just loving this aren't you?!! Good on you mate, your progress has been astounding - long may it continue!



Funny you should say that. I got talking with guy who just turned 50 at the gym today. He was repping 400lb+ squats "warming up" he said "for a meet" in April. He got to telling me about a buddy of his who just turned 70 and was still doing powerlift meets. Apparently he had all kinds of records too. How fucking cool is that? 70 and powerlifting.

I'd like to pick up heavy shit forever too. I wonder how long you need to be body building before entering amateur competitions. I wonder what size the lightest competing 6' guys are. I wouldn't mind picking up a few amateur bodybuilding competitions then moving into powerlifting long term. That'd be fun.



bigsahm21 said:


> I'm jacking your routine big dog.



Flattered. Thanks. Enjoy.

I'm changing soon. Upcoming new workout to have two leg days weekly. I bet no-one wants to jack that workout!


----------



## Big G (Nov 21, 2007)

*11/21/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 2:00am-6:15am (awful! Slept 6:30pm-8:30pm yesterday then couldn't go back to sleep. Up early for god-awful mandatory company breakfast where sr mgrs dressed up as women to serve tables - tips to charity. It was horrible.)

COMPLIMENT Walking back to my office after breakfast I saw an old man that mall-walks our shopping center. I bid him a Good Morning to which he replied 





> "I was just admiring your shoulders and wondering if those are real or if they are pads". I said "Thank you. They're all real." He replied "Nice slope". No-one's ever said that to me before. I was delighted.
> 
> WEIGHT: not measured.
> [no morning poops anymore it seems. should weigh anyway and indicate pre/post, maybe. I don't know. am I really thinking this outloud!? ]
> ...


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 22, 2007)

Great leg workout G - sounds brutal!

Thats so cool that people are complimenting your physique - great confidence booster!

Oh, and if you're going for an amateur competition, that would be amazing. I'll be supporting you all the way!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2007)

Good workout. Everything looks solid. Nice looking squats!


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Great leg workout G - sounds brutal!
> 
> Thats so cool that people are complimenting your physique - great confidence booster!
> 
> Oh, and if you're going for an amateur competition, that would be amazing. I'll be supporting you all the way!



Thx.

Yeah, cool huh!?

I'm going to find some competitions to go to. Just to watch (and ask a bunch of questions, if possible). I may be way from competition now but it's something to work towards. It'd be fun to have a picture for the mantle when I get all old and decrepit.


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Good workout. Everything looks solid. Nice looking squats!



Check the squats next Friday (below)!!

Nice!


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

*11/22/07*

THURSDAY - HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!

SLEPT: 2am-8:30am. Up a little early so I'm tired today and can get some sleep tonight before shopping tomorrow. Hoping for new 22" flat screen monitor for $149 (only 8 in the store!).

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 9:30am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,kiwi,grpfrt
Meal 2 - 12:30pm:turkey,cracked wheat,grapes,nuts,sr cream.
Meal 3 - 3:30pm:turkey & all the fixins!Mmm! Slept 4pm-8pm!
Meal 4 - 8:30pm:2nd breakfast! Same again.
Meal 5 - 12:00am:turkey & all the fixins! Again!
Meal 6 - 3:30am:jerky/peanuts(in queue outside Best Buy).

kCal:5,123 (417g protein - turkey!)

CARDIO: 1hr after beakfast, quick 1½mile run (15mins) around neighborhood. Air was cold - burning lungs. Legs fried from yesterday. Glutes and hamstrings complaining from extra-wide squat/deadlift stance.

NOTES: Eatin' 'n' sleepin'!!  Not excessive food intake. Everything weighed. Just a lazy day. 

SHOPPING:  Out the door at 2:30am to wait in c-o-l-d line outside Best Buy to pick up fancy new 22" flat monitor for $150. 3/4 bottle wine when I got home (tired and a little grumpy). Slept like a log 6am-2pm.


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

*11/23/07*

FRIDAY - ("Black Friday")

SHOPPED: 2:00am-5:00am (new 22" monitor + record player)

SLEPT: 6:00am-2:00pm and 8:00pm-3:00am (i.e. All day!)

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - Zzz!
Meal 2 - Zzz!
Meal 3 - 2:30pm:6whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grpfrt,kiwi,grapes.
Meal 4 - 5:30pm:Turkey +all the fixins +sugarfree pmpkn pie
Meal 5 - Zzz!
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal: 1,753 (126g protein). Crazy low. Sleeping.

NOTES: Slept all day. WTF!? Lay in LA-Z Boy reading Scrawny to Brawny while awake. i.e.. Nothing day.


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

*11/24/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 8:00pm-3:00am (per yesterday's notes)) plus 6:30am-10:30am

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 3:30am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,pineapple,grapes.
Snack  - 5:30am: pear,2toast+PB
Meal 2 - 6:15am:4oz turkey,wheat/rice(slept6:30am-10:30am)
Meal 3 - 11:00am:breakfast again(see 3:30am).
Meal 4 - 2:00pm:turkey,cracked wheat,tomatoes.
Meal 5 - Beer, beer & more beer! Doh!
Meal 6 - 10:30pm: pretzels,nuts,turkey,crcked wheat,tomatoes

kCal:? I dunno. I didn't plug it into my food log. I couldn't be fucked. I just wrote it down on my little notepad-wallet-thing as the hours went by.

NOTES/BEER: Picked up giant towable auger from Home Depot today at 2:20pm; $86/day + $16/hr overage. Started work, but it was dark by 5pm and I couldn't see into the holes to see any rocks/bricks preventing the auger from digging. Pissed, I stopped at 5:30pm and drank 10 beers! I didn't really enjoy them. Just made me ill-feeling. Aargh! Stupid.


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

*11/25/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-9:00am (beer sleep!)

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 10:00am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grapefruit,kiwi
Meal 2 - 2:00pm: pp + wifes homemade sugar free carrot cake!
Meal 3 - 5:30pm:2toast(1PB,1plain),1can sardines
Meal 4 - 8:30pm: Dave&Busters 2xsalad + chicken/beef .
Meal 5 - 11:00pm:shake-casein,whey,PB,walnuts,berries,cream
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal: Not sure. Kept log on paper. Couldn't be bothered to plug it all into online food log. Probably nowhere near enough calories, especially considering amount of hard manual labor performed today. Absolutely brutal day. 

WORKOUT: None. Well... Not in the gym anyway. Busted my ass (or more literally "my chest") wrestling monster towable auger in the yard for 6hours non-stop digging fifteen 12"dia holes 3'deep for new deck post holes. 21'x16' deck coming soon. I'm excited!!!

NOTES: Long exhausting day. Not sure when I hurt my chest but it got pretty sore after I was done. Eventually needed auger until 5:20pm instead of 2:20pm so got hit for additional $50 when I returned it. Still... sure beats diggin' 'em by hand. That'd've been horrendous. Big-ass rocks 'n' bricks 'n' bits of rubble and hundred year old lumps of tar and what-not all buried down in there. No fun!

DAVE & BUSTERS w/wife afterwards. Blow another $50. Never been there before. Kind-of cheesy, but wife had fun.

PROJECTS: Weather sucks and is getting rapidly worse. Still need to build deck, level back yard (& cover w/gravel to stop dogs tracking dirt/dust into house) plus cut bricks to complete paving stone patios and pathways. That'll be outside completed for this year. Once all that's done I can finally turn my attention inside, build the rest of the kitchen cupboards, tile the floor, run some new electrical sockets/circuits, tile the wall/backsplash and hang crown moulding. That'll be downstairs done. Next summer I need paint the house, build a paving-stone driveway, add a handcrafted wooden 200' white picket fence then spend the winter (& possibly following summer) restoring/refinishing upstairs. Then sell the bitch, bank a cool $50k (fingers crossed) and finally head SOUTH where there's it's not a frozen hell 6 months out of every year! BRING ON THE SUNSHINE!!


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

*11/26/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 12:15am-6:55am

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:25am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grpfrt,kiwi,grapes
Meal 2 - 10:30amP & muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm:turkey(again!),cracked wheat,beans,sprouts.
Meal 4 - 4:30pm:3toast(1w/PB),tuna,mayo,apple,grapefruit.
Meal 5 - 8:00pm: (lazy)turkey,swt pot,sour cream,banana.
Meal 6 - 11:00pm:shake(casein,whey,cream,PB,nuts,berries).

kCal:4,286 (352g protein; avg approx 45g complete w/each meal + incomplete).

WORKOUT: None. Left pec injured while wrestling towable auger yesterday (digging fifteen 3' holes, 12"dia, for 16'x20' deck going in back yard - by myself!). Hurts to look over right shoulder. Hurts to flex. Need rest to heal.

NOTES: Work colleague (new workout partner) was in my office at 9am saying "Oh My God!!" and telling tales about how sore his legs were over the holiday. Funny! I'd been thinking about him. I said "Let's do it again, on Wednesday" and to my surprise he said "Yeah! Cool. Lets."  Hardcore! I'm proud of him. I thought he'd never do legs again. Looks like I've got myself a for-real workout partner. How cool. I'd been wondering how I'd ever find a partner. Turns out, all you need to do is pack on 20+lb of LBM in 6mo and the workout partners will find you!


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

*11/27/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 11:00pm-7:00am (still woke tired. need more sleep.)

WEIGHT: 188.4lb (A new record - hopefully LBM!)

Meal 1 - 7:25am:12whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grpfrt,kiwi,banana
Meal 2 - 10:40am: pp & muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm:turkey,swt pot,sour cream,tomatoes,pear.
Snack  - 3:40pm:banana+coffee (draggin' ass at work! tired)
Meal 4 - 4:40pm:2toast,tuna,ff mayo, add 1toast+PB.
Meal 5 - 7:20pm(pre haircut)banana,pp,sugarfree carrotcake.
Meal 6 - 10:00pm-helped wife w/catered event:Chicken Soup

kCal.:3,708 (272g protein). Note: kCal fine as of end of meal 4. No time to eat properly before haircut so meal 5 was small (banana,pp,cake) and after haircut wife wanted help to pack up after catered event (her job). Got home at 10pm, had huge bowl of leftover chicken-noodle soup (noodles removed) and went to bed. Planned to get up at 11:00pm(ish) for casein shake, but fell alseep too soon (tired). Oh well...

WORKOUT: None. Chest (left pec) injured from wrestling giant towable auger all day Sunday (drilling fifteen 3' post holes 12"dia. for new deck). Still resting. 

SLEEP: Chest injury disturbing my sleep. Rolling over hurts and wakes me up. Bummer. In bed at 10pm today. Read until 10:45pm(ish) before crashing out.

NOTES: Fingers crossed I'll be pouring concrete tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully ongoing rain is not filling post-holes with water (they are covered in boards & tarps). Hopefully, it'll stop raining tomorrow (& warm up!).


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

*11/28/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 11pm-6:30am (again, woke tired, eyes stinging) 

WEIGHT: not measured. 

Meal 1 - 7:20am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grpfrt,kiwi,banana
Meal 2 - 10:40am: pp & muesli-oats,dried fruit,seeds,ff milk
Meal 3 - 2:30pm(on the road)Wendy's chicken sndwch(no mayo)
Meal 4 - 4:15pm:turkey sandwich (while pouring concrete)
Ooops! - Beer, beer, beer! Pouring concrete requires beer
Snack  - 6:00pm:turkey sandwich (straightening deck posts)
Meal 5 - 8:00pm:turkey,rice,tomatoes (turkey gone yet?!)
Meal 6 - 10:00pm:casein shake (nothing fancy, too tired)

kCal: 4,149 (284g protein: mostly turkey... again!)

WORKOUT: Cancelled! Planned to do legs w/work colleague. Had to cancel due to complications buying concrete for deck posts. Regular company closed due to freezing. Found one still open, further from home, more expensive. Oh well... I've gotta do what I've gotta do, I s'pose.

DAY SUMMARY: ½day at work today. i.e. Worked 8:30-12:30pm, hardware store by 1:00pm for 4"x4" posts (for deck), home by 2:00pm, changed, got to concrete pickup location by 3pm, poured concrete to secure deck posts & cleaned trailer by 6:30pm (wife & neighbor helped). Wife took trailer back tomorrow a.m.

BEER - Same ol' same ol'. Construction started, concrete started flowing and so did the beers. I didn't buy them, they were left on the porch from the weekend. Still though.. all 10 slid down like water while pouring concrete, leveling posts, etc... It was cold. I was working hard, hot and sweaty. Beer was for medicinal purposes only (if you'll believe that, you'll believe anything!. Ah well.. tomorrow's another day. 

DECK well under way. 12 of 15 3' post holes now filled with concrete. Remainder to do tomorrow (ran out of concrete). We ran strings every which way to ensure all posts were straight, then went back with level to make them all perfectly upright before calling it a night. It already looks awesome. I can see the completed deck in my mind's eye. I'm excited!


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

*11/29/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 12:00am(ish)-7:15am. In bed by about 10:30pm. Wife and I... um... "couldn't sleep" for an hour or so.

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:40am(late):10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,kiwi.
Meal 2 - 10:45am:11whites,1egg,2toast+PB,grapefruit.
Meal 3 - 2:15pmWO - pp,pretzels,banana +multi-vit/min.
Meal 4 - 7:00pm(late)salmon,yam,rice,veg,salad.
Meal 5 - 10:45pm:salmon on lrg salad w/nuts seeds, XL pear.
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal: 3,957 (280g protein).

FOOD: Went well until I left work. Snacked on apple at 4pm instead of eating (like I should've) then didn't get hungry until I left work. Wife had promised hot salmon dinner ready when I got home (special treatment due to last night!) but I stopped by Trader Joes and spent a while shopping for dried fruit (sugar free), nuts, oats, bread (REAL bread, not fucking grocery bleached enriched HFCS-added bullshit - Sorry. Venting. Ran out of bread recently). Got home at 7pm to eat (4¾ hrs after PWO meal). Wife had made monster meal. 300-400 calories too much but still... it was good. And all nice clean food.

BREAD: I bought 5 different breads (x2 loaves ea) at Trader Joes today. Realized recently that use of "complete protein" bread is absolutely not necessary. I take in plenty of protein anyway. Found some great low fat, sugar free, flour free, sprouted grain breads, cheaper. Sounds good. Hopefully they're al good and I can keep using a variety of them.


WORKOUT: BACK.

NOTE: Not my normal workout. Can't do dips, bench presses (etc...) due to chest injury (healing up fast, but not there yet) so decided to just throw stuff together, for fun.

1.WG Pullups
BW-50lb:1x5
BW:1x5
BW+25lb:3x5 (R5,S2&3 still only 80%... dammit!)
BW:6,5½,4¾ (still no 3x6... no change)

2.T-Bar Rows (bent-over, unsupported)
115lb:3x8 (R7-8, all sets, not to abs)
NOTE: Suprised 3x8 not all full reps. Was doing 5x5 w/weight up to 170lb last week, no?

3.CG Chins
BW: 7½,6½,5. Hmm... ... biceps/lats tired already? Ah well...

4.Lever Seated Rows
135lb:1x6 (80%ish)
115:2x8 (R6-8, both sets, 80%ish)

5.*Burnout* Skullcrushers (elbows closer together than normal, per nearby trainer's advice):
2x 25lb DBs: 1x14, 1x10, 1x7.

NOTE: Nice enough workout. Shouldn't have done chins after WG pullups and TBar rows, but whatever. It was fun. I got a nice pump. And, I didn't hurt my chest one bit.

Looking forward to LEGS tomorrow. Bring it on! 

EVENING: Dig one 3' deep hole (12"dia) and concrete in last three posts. Couldn't get auger really close to house on Sunday so had to dig last hole by hand. It's for a handrail which starts right by the back door, so there was no other option. It had to be really close to the house or a kid (for example) could fall off the top step of the deck. Plus, I expect, City code would require that.

Talking of The City... keep your fingers crossed that they don't bust me for building this deck without a permit. I haven't ever got permits for any of my projects and I've gotten away with every one of them (so far), but this one is soooo highly visible from the road, I wonder if they'll get me this time. We'll see. Fingers crossed it'll all be fine. I gotta build it quick though. Then I can just make out like it's always been there! 

What deck? Oh! That old thing...


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

*11/30/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-7:00am

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:30am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grapefriot,banana.
Meal 2 - 10:30am: pp & muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 2:15pm: PWO pp,pretzels,2banana,sups.
Meal 4 - 5:30pm: ½day off from work... beer, beer, beer!
Meal 5 - Working on deck - digging,leveling,concreting...
Meal 6 - ??pm/am?? big bowl muesli & Zzz! 

kCal: 5,213 (196g protein + waaay too much beer!)


WORKOUT: LEGS! 
Going for PR on X-wide squats today.

Warmup: Elliptical Trainer - 4mins fairly quickly (broke a sweat): 1min fwd, 1min bkwrd (X2)

1a.Slow unanchored situps(new). 
1x12
Note:Easy this week. Could've easily done more. Did 'em before hanging leg raises though.

1b. Hanging leg raises 
(from full hang, to feet kicking top of power rack)
2x8 good form - knees together, slow lower. 

1c. Decline situps/crunches:
- throw/catch 4lb ball: 1x25

2. Oblique raises (sideways on hyperextension bench):
None - Fuck it! Eager to get on with squats.

3. Squats
FORM: Feet 10"-ish wider than shoulders (getting wider - per plans). Toes slightly outward. No risers under heels. Upper legs parallel to floor at base of movement (No ½ squats here!).
135lb:1x5
155lb:1x3
185lb:1x3
205lb:1x2
225lb:1x2 
245lb:1x1 
265lb:1x1 PR
275lb:1x1 PR
295lb:1x1 PR
300lb:fail.
4min RI...
300lb:fail.

Then..
195lb for reps:3x8

Note: Fucking sweet! Missed 300lb but I'll get there. Used 185lb for reps last week. 

4. Sumo Deadlifts 
FORM:Wide stance. Feels like all legs. Back arched nicely. Lower back only slightly involved. Pulling backwards and sliding weight up shins.
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
235lb:1x5
285lb:1x4 PR (1x4 w/275lb last week)
300lb: Fail. Couldn't get it off the floor.

NOTE: Fucking sweet. Again! Wasn't going for new rep max. Just couldn't be bothered to mess with the 10lb plates. Kept adding 25lb'rs on there. 
NOTE:I need to see what my 1rep max is on these. I haven't, since switching from RDLs a while ago. I need to. I think, on my next workout plans, I'll have 2 legs days weekly and do deadlifts at the start of one of them (squats on the other).

& THEN SOME ISOLATION STUFF (for kicks 'n' giggles!)...

5. Prone Leg Curl (Hamstrings)
140lb:2x8, 1x6 (R6-8/S2 and R4-6/S3 not to butt).
NOTE: Fast raise, s-l-o-w lower. Hamstring burn!

6. Tri-set w/#7&8 - Leg Press:
225lb:1x10
245lb:2x10

7. Tri-set w/#6&8 - Calf Press (on leg press)
225lb:3x15
245lb:2x15
Note: Ouch! Lactic burn!

8. Tri-set w/#6&7 - Sled 45° Reverse Calf Press
225lb:3x15
245lb:3x15
NOTES: New exercise. Added in hopes of preventing recently exerienced shin pain while running (shin splints?).


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

*12/1/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: ??pm/am??-noon (not sure of bedtime. up building deck & drinking - progressive less of one and more of the other!)

WOKE at 6pm (after heavy night!) by wife who'd walked back from broken down SUV (ran out of gas!). She'd called me to come and get her but I'd disconnected the phone instead of answering (½alsleep). She was none to pleased. I wasn't exactly delighted either!

WEIGHT: 183lb. Down! Waay down. Not eating enough?

Meal 1 - 12:30pm:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grapefruit,banana
Meal 2 - 4:00pm: pp,1toast+PB,1toast+can sardines.
Meal 3 - 8:00pm: 8ozSalmon w/cracked wheat,swt pot &tomatoes
Meal 5 - Zzz!
Meal 6 -

kCal: 2,908 (185g protein - Too much work & waaay not enough food. Short day though.)

WORKOUT: Does 8hrs wrestling 16'-long 2"x12" beams count?

DECK: Coming along r-e-a-l-l-y well now. Spent entire day working on it, running in for quick bites of food here'n'there. Got all the beams in place. Need to hang approx 50 joists between the beams, build the handrails, lay the floor & build the crazy triangular/circular-stairway... preferably before it starts snowing!

FOOD: Not great. Ate every 3½-4hrs but only ate three times during the day. Couldn't bring myself to stop working on the deck. I want that beast finished before the snow comes (and the snow is coming!). 4 weekends and it's January! Aargh! S'posed to be inside by now, building kitchen cupboards.

TREAT: Wife made big thermos of hot coffee with some Baileys Irish Cream in it. Hey!... It was cold!

LEGS! - Fucked, but not so bad this week. They still bend anyway. Hamstrings feel tight and a little sore, but otherwise doing well. Surprising. After yesterday.


----------



## Big G (Dec 2, 2007)

*12/2/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 11:00pm-9:30am (tired from deck building yesterday)

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - 10:00am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grapefruit,banana
Meal 2 - 2:00pm:2pcMcD's grilled chicken,banana(on road).
Meal 3 - 5:30pm:2toast,6oz chicken,ff mayo,banana,pear
Meal 4 - 7:30pm:5ozSalmon,3ozChicken,cabbage,brocli,carrots
Meal 5 - 11:45pm:shake - casein,whey,nuts,berries,cream.
Meal 6 - Zzz.

kCal: 2,512 (229g protein) Too low for bulk, especially while deck building! Ate fairly regularly though.

EGGS just went from $1.49/doz to $1.99/doz! Everywhere. Up 33%. An extra 50¢/day = $15/mo higher bills. WTF!??   

WORKOUT: Lifting credit card from wallet to gas-station-lady's hand was a workout, I can tell you... $7.96 for four doz eggs. Are you kidding me!? I've GOT TO get out of the city. Eggs'll be as free as chicken shit then!

DECK: Yesterday I completed running all beams for the deck, by myself. Today, with a neighbor kindly volunteering to help, all I/we got done was a small step! Admittedly, it was a pretty complicated little step that's cut kind-of inwards into the deck (it's wierd), but still, we should've got loads more done. The problem was supplies. We had to go to the hardware three times. For example... Who'd've thunk 12x10 joist hangers are not suitable for 2x10 joists!? A 2x10 joist hanger is 1½x10. A 2x10 joist is 1½x9½.  Annoying shit like that, all day. Plus, day-long fight with wife. And then it started to piss down with rain, like it wasn't cold anyway. Ohio! Sucks! Sometimes.

LEGS! - Skill kind-of fucked (in a wierd way) after Fri record squats, but not too bad. Hamstrings feel tight and a little sore. Otherwise OK. Kewl!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice work. Squats are looking really good.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 3, 2007)

Mmmm, coffee with Baileys in  . . . . . . .


----------



## goob (Dec 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Mmmm, coffee with Baileys in . . . . . . .


 
Or Baileys with coffee in it......

Actually, fuck the coffee........


Oh, and very nice squatage on friday...


----------



## Big G (Dec 3, 2007)

V - Thx Bro. Makin' some visible gains too. Wider stance definitely the way to go, but still too inflexible to go proper power-lifter width. Gettin' wider though, little by little.

S - Mmm, yeah. D-Lish! 

G - LOL, yeah... fuck the coffee  Oh! And thx.


----------



## Big G (Dec 3, 2007)

*12/3/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 1:30am-7:00am (up late, couldn't get tired).

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - 7:30pm:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grpfrt,banana,kiwi
Meal 2 - 10:20am: pp & muesli-oats,nuts,dried fruit,ff milk
Meal 3 - 2:15pm: PWO pp,banana,pretzels (Add snack: pear).
Meal 4 - 4:15pm:3toast(1w/PB),6ozChicken,ff mayo,orange.
Meal 5 - 7:15pm:whiting,cracked wheat,wheat berries,veg.
Meal 6 - 10:30pm:shake-casein,whey,PB,walnuts,berries,cream

kCal: 4,057 (343g protein; Avg 44g complete w/each meal + incompletes).


WORKOUT:UPPER HORIZONTAL
RI = You go, I go (i.e. w/partner, again).

Name of the game today = REP-MANIA!! 

1a. Flat BB bench 
Note: 5x5 to get started, then WG burnouts!
Bar:1x10(warmup/stretch)
135lb:1x5
155lb:1x5
175lb:1x5
185lb:1x5
195lb:1x2½(spotter helped w/rep3)

1b. WG BB bench burnouts:
155lb:1x10
155lb:1x6
135lb:1x7
135lb:1x6½ (spotter helped w/#7)
115lb:1x10
Note:Nothing left! 

2. T-Bar rows (for strength, then reps!):
135lb+bar:1x5 
155lb+bar:1x4 
170lb+bar:1x3
180lb+bar:1x2 (not to abs)
190lb+bar:1x2 (not to abs)
200lb+bar:1x2 (only approx 50%)

+ for reps...
135lb:1x12
135lb:1x9 (8-9 not to abs)
135lb:1x8 (6-8not to abs)

3. Incline DB Press (again, for reps):
50lb:4x12 (R12/S3 failed. R10,S4 failed)

4. Lever Seated High Row (weight per arm)
115lb:3x10

5. Cable Xover(2nd time):
80lb:1x10
80lb:1x7
70lb:1x10

6. WG Cable Rows:
140lb:3x10 (R7-10/S2 only 80-60%, and R5-10/S3 only 80-50%)

7. (S/set w/#8). Pushups
3x10 (w/feet raised) - Failed R8/S3!! Failing pushups!
Note:Normally do 3x15 - too tired today.

8. (S/set w/#7). Supine Rows
3x8 (w/feet raised)
Note:Normally do 3x15 - too tired today.


WORKOUT MEMO: Brutal!
- 167 chest/press reps,
- 131 back/pull reps.
i.e. Almost 300 reps total.

PUMP: Arms so pumped I couldn't touch my own shoulders (by a long way!). Crazy!


----------



## Big G (Dec 3, 2007)

Hit Amazon & ordered:

Stretching Scientifically: A Guide to Flexibility Training (As referenced on this crazy stretching site - Thanks to Akira's PM). Hopefully it'll help with those X-X-Wide squats.

Super Squats: How to Gain 30 Pounds of Muscle in 6 Weeks (S'posed to be a good read, per P-Funk) 

And...

Optimizing Strength Training: Designing Nonlinear Periodization Workouts
Sold by: Amazon.com, LLC 

as posted in my recent thread


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy reading!


----------



## Big G (Dec 6, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Happy reading!



Thanks! Rest assured lessons learned will be posted on here for prosperity.


----------



## Big G (Dec 6, 2007)

*12/04/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 7:30pm-10:30pm, then 2:30am-6:30am (argue w/wife, sleep, argue more, sleep)

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:15am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grapefruit
Meal 2 - 12:15pm:3toast,chicken,ff mayo.
Meal 3 - 5:15pm:chicken,broccoli,cabbage,collards,tomatoes
Meal 4 - 8:15pm:shake-casein,whey,PB,walnuts,berries.
Meal 5 - Zzz! Early to bed. Horrible day. See notes below.
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal: 3,131 (277g protein - Avg 52g complete per meal + incompletes)

FOOD: Beer & Nuts added to end of food log. Forgot to add then between meal 1 & 2.

SORE: Chest (outside) and shoulders (anterior). Not bad. Just tender. That'll be those WG bench burnouts.

WORKOUT:None.

BOATS: OMFG! What a fucked up day! Up earlier than normal (for a work-day) to move 2 old boats from front yard (per City instruction) to nearby parking lot to sell. 1st boat got flat tire so got left on major road w/no tags! 2nd boat fell off the trailer into the road!! I called off work. drank 2 beers. purely medicinal!

Ended up dragging boat with flat tire to nearby store and sticking FREE sign on it (I was given it. Fuck it). The 2nd boat (16' long!) got dragged home, down the road, without a trailer, on a rope, then got cut it into into iddy-biddy pieces with a circular saw, loaded into a Ford Expedition and driven up neighborhood alleyways, unloaded, little by little, into City trash cans!

How I avoided the police all day I have no idea!

Who knew you could comfortably fit a whole 16' fiberglass boat into a Ford Expedition!?

Detailed wife's already-hideously-messy Expedition when done (No small task!).

WATER: Didn't drink anywhere near enough water amidst the madness. Shoulda, coulda, woulda... but didn't. Ah well. Ate clean, but not often enough. 

Crappy day, from start to finish.


----------



## Big G (Dec 6, 2007)

*12/05/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 9:00pm-6:45am (9½hrs+!! Damn! Must've been tired!) 

WEIGHT: 184.4lb

Meal 1 - 7:10am:6whites,2eggs,4toast(60cal)+PB,grapefruit.
Meal 2 - 10:10am:4toast(60cal),chicken,ff mayo,pear.
Meal 3 - 1:45pm: PWO pp,pretzels (out of bananas & money!)
Meal 4 - 4:30pm pp,muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,seeds,milk)
Meal 5 - 7:15pm:whiting,cracked wheat,wheat berries,veg.
Meal 6 - 10:15pm:shake-casein,whey,nuts,berries+snack;pnuts

kCal: 4,092 (369g protein - Avg 41g complete per meal + incompletes)

MEAL 4 - Starved, weak and visibly shaking by meal 4. Spent previous hour in cold ringing bell for Salvation Army.

Meal 5 - Forgot to add cracked wheat & wheat berries to food log. Added them to end of day instead. 

SNOW - HAS ARRIVED!!!! 4" by the time I woke up this morning and it's still coming down heavy. Normal 15min journey to work took 1hr 10mins. Can't wait to leave Ohio! THIS SHIT SUCKS, BIG-TIME!!!

DECK - Thank God I got the post holes dug and the posts concreted in. The ground's definitely frozen now! 4-6" snow today. I HATE OHIO. As soon as this old house is completely restored, I'm moving SOUTH!! Waaaaay south!


WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL (w/sore chest).

1. One Hundred WG pullups!!!
BW-50lb:1x5
BW:12½,10,6 (60sec RIs)
BW:8½,5½ (120sec RIs)
BW-50lb:9½,9,8 (60sec RIs)
BW-50lb:9,7½ (90sec RIs)
BW:3 
BW-50lb:7
Note: Past three weeks have showed no improvement in BW+25lb pullups, so this week (last week of current program) I figured I'd just blast the fuck out of my lats for fun/hypertrophy).

2. Standing Military Press
115lb:1x10, 1x8, 1x4
95lb:1x9, 1x5½.
Note: Did 3x6 w/135lb last week. Went for reps this week.

3. Upright BB Row (narrow grip)
95lb:1x7½
85lb:1x10 
75lb:1x9
Note: No wrists click/pop this week.  Kewl.

4. BB Shrugs (WITH STRAPS - 2nd time ever!)
185lb:1x10
235lb:1x10
255lb:1x8
275lb:1x8 (80%-ish)
Note: Heavy! Made me dizzy!

5. Chins (none - lats too fried) - Added #7 instead.

6. Weighted Dips
BW+45lb:1x10,1x6½ PR
BW+25lb:1x6½

7. Preacher Curls (w/EZ Bar)
55lb: 1x15, 1x6½, 1x10 (6-10 assisted, slow negatives)
NOTES: I wanted more weight - partner said 55lb was OK, so I did reps to failure. Should've had longer RIs but we were short on time.

NOTE: Nice workout. Great pump. Next week, new program: Horizontal/Legs/Vertical/Legs (i.e. 2x Legs!) and all new exercises for upper days. Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

Holy cow - 100 pullups!!    I'm surprised you could do anything else after that !   That pump you had from that workout had to be huge!!

Lets see, how long would it take me to do 100 pullups..... considering I can only do 3 at a time...


----------



## Big G (Dec 6, 2007)

katt said:


> Holy cow - 100 pullups!!    I'm surprised you could do anything else after that !   That pump you had from that workout had to be huge!!
> 
> Lets see, how long would it take me to do 100 pullups..... considering I can only do 3 at a time...



 Yeah... You're right. It was a good pump. 

Even by the time we got done with the pullups I felt gigantic. There was no way in hell I was doing chins after all that lot! Some preacher curls was all I had left.

Check out the next 6week's workout plans below...


----------



## Big G (Dec 6, 2007)

*Next 6weeks Workout Plans*

I've really enjoyed the HORIZONTAL-LEGS-VERTICAL split I've done over the past 6 weeks. My weight graph shows 8-10lb gained at 1-1½lb per week consistently throughout this period. Nice!

In an effort to keep this growth going (or even improve on it) I'm going to:
1. Stick to the same split but change all the exercises 
2. Do Legs twice a week instead of once
3. add all kinds of stretching (dynamic & static - all new to me!)

I've also upped my calories from 3,600 to 4,200cal daily.

So... Without further ado... Here's the new program...

*HORIZONTAL-LEGS(1)-VERTICAL-LEGS(2)*

A) UPPER HORIZONTAL:

Dynamic Stretching new

- DB Press
- Bent-Over BB Row
- Incline BB Press
- Face Pulls (High Cable) new
And...
- Cable Xover (upwards)  new
s/set with...
- Reverse Cable Xovers (rows, kind-of) new

Static Stretching new


B) LEGS-1

Dynamic Stretching new

- Core Workout (unssisted situps, cable crunches new etc...)

- Power Squats (wider each week as flexibility improves)
- Leg Extensions new
- Straight-Leg Deadlifts new
- Calf Press (standing) new

Static Stretching new


C) UPPER VERTICAL

Dynamic Stretching

- Weighted Chins
- Seated BB Press
- CG Pullups (straight bar) new
- Smith Machine Shrugs
And...
- Reverse Push Downs (palms up) new
s/set with...
- Cable Curls new

Static Stretching new


D) LEGS-2

Dynamic Stretching new

- Core Workout (decline situps, oblique bends etc...)

- Sumo Deadlifts
- Front Squats new
- Good Mornings new
- Calf Press (seated)

Static Stretching new


WORKOUTS are scheduled for Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri.

CARDIO will be on Wed (15mins circuit training - see previous notes, plus some moderately paced swimming) and over the weekend (Running - if it's not too cold/snowy - or jump-rope (new) and/or elliptical training (on my crappy, cheap, old elliptical machine) in my garage - now heated)


NOTES RE: STRETCHING - Types to be determined (dynamic & static). "Scientific Stretching" book due to arrive this weekend. I'll read it and pick some stuff from there. I'll probably play around with a bunch of stuff over the 6weeks. It's all new to me.

LOTS OF NEW STUFF as you can see from above. I'll be asking questions to friends at the gym and posting stuff on here (about form and other issues that arrise) throughout the six weeks.

GOAL is for another 8-10lb (at least) but also some strength gains. My lats have absolutely ballooned over the past six weeks. My arms now look comparatively small. I've got chins first (on vertical day) plus some isolation tri/biceps stuff at the end in hopes of adding ½"-1" to my arms this time round. I'd also like some extra definition in my quads. The top two muscles currently look like one and the same. Hopefully that'll change with six weeks of leg extensions & narrow-stance front squats (heels on risers).

NOTES RE: PERIODIZATION - Nothing specific planned. Over the past 6weeks I've altered the workouts every week by switching routines between 5x5, 1RM, Burnouts, 8-12rep sets, 100reps (regardless of # of sets). Stuff like that. It's definitely worked. My weight graph doesn't taper off near the end of the past six weeks. It's still going up 1-1½lb/week. 

If it ain't broke, don't fix it! 

I've ordered "Optimizing Strength Training: Non-Linear Periodization" along with my stretching book. So, once I'm done reading about stretching I'll probably read up on some periodization stuff and do something more scientific 6 or 12 weeks from now. We'll see.


*ANYWAY... ANY THOUGHTS/FEEDBACK?*
[Edit - FYI... I requested comments from non-journal-reading folks too via copy of this post posted in Training section too.]


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh G - you do make me laugh  

What are you like with your 100 pullups?!!  Absolutely hilarious! 

Your new routine looks fantastic, you've obviously been reading alot of stuff. Just changing exercises in and out is a great way to mix things up - leg extensions and front squats are a brilliant addition to your leg days. But make sure you're getting enough rest/food now that you'll be doing 2 leg days a week. They are incredibly draining, and you'll need to factor in a weeks break sometime down the line, to let yourself recover fully.

Looks great mate! As always, i'll be here to cheer you on!

GIVE ME A G!!!


----------



## katt (Dec 6, 2007)

I think we need a "cheerleader" smilie here


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

katt said:


> I think we need a "cheerleader" smilie here



Absolutely!!


----------



## Big G (Dec 7, 2007)

*12/06/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 10:30pm-7:00am (8½hrs. Nice!)

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:30am:6whites,2eggs,4toast(60cal)+PB,grapefruit.
Meal 2 - 10:25am pp,muesli: oats,dried fruit,nuts,seeds,milk
Meal 3 - 2:30pm Post-Cardio:toast,chicken,PB,walnuts,mayo
Meal 4 - 6:00pm: home early, 2nd breakfast (treat).
Meal 5 - 8:45pm:96/4lean beef(8oz),grn leafy veg,2oz nuts
Meal 6 - In bed to read. Fell asleep before casein shake.

kCal: 3,890 (324g protein, avg 44g/meal + incompletes)


REST DAY - CARDIO ONLY: 

H.I.I.C.T - High Intensity Interval Circuit-Training...

Warmup:5mins on treadmill 6,7,8,9 & 4½mph (1min each).

THEN 1 CIRCUIT...

1) Elliptical Running (level 10)

1min bkwrd - modest pace. HR 175->155 (+leg burn!).
1min fwd - as fast as possible. HR 155->175.

2) Static Row (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 175->155
1min as fast as possible. HR 155->170.

3) Stationary Bike (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 170->150.
1min as fast as possible. HR 150->170.

4) Stair Climber:
1min standard pace (level 5). HR 170->160.
1min running up stairs (level 10). HR 160-180.

THEN...

5mins in steam room (to help burning lungs!)... 3min hot-tub... 3min dry sauna... long cold shower! 

SWIM: Planned to swim between steam room and hot-tub but there was only 10minutes of lunch break left by the time I got there. Where did all the time go!? Coughing and wheezing in the steam room didn't take that long, did it!?

SUMMARY - OMFG! I thought I was going to die doing that circuit today. After the stationary bike I had to lean my head on my hands for a minute. One of the trainers even stopped by to make sure I was still alive! It's been a while (4weeks maybe) since I've done this circuit. I deserved to hurt that badly having not done this workout as planned for the past few weeks. Burn Slacker, burn!


SORE: Shoulders (still) from WG bench burnouts. Lats absolutely fine after yesterday's 100 pullups (surprising). Legs healed nicely, ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Big G (Dec 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Your new routine looks fantastic...I'll be here to cheer you on! GIVE ME A G!!!





katt said:


> I think we need a "cheerleader" smilie here



Thanks Sam/Katt - As always, much appreciated.

Last day for current leg workout today. Planning crazy reps for squats (Gulp!). Wish me luck!

Drumroll...


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 7, 2007)

Go G! Go G! Go G!


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

Dear lord, that HIIT cardio sessions look evil.  Great job.

BTW I can't stop laughing at the title of this journal...."G's log", sounds like it was created in the bathroom.......


----------



## DontStop (Dec 7, 2007)

Uggg....HIIT is BRUTAL for me.


kudos


----------



## Big G (Dec 7, 2007)

goob said:


> "G's log", sounds like it was created in the bathroom.......



 Only Goob...


----------



## Big G (Dec 7, 2007)

*12/07/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 9:45pm-4:00am
Up early w/wife (getting ready for work). Had leisurely breakfast and farted around on computer. 

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 4:20am:10whites,2eggs,3toast+PB,grpefrut,pineapple
Meal 2 - 7:45am:650cal shake - whey,nuts,fruit,ff milk/H2O.
Meal 3 - 10:15am:10whites,2eggs,3toast+PB,walnuts.
Meal 4 - 1:45pm: PWO: pretzels,pp (out of fruit/money).
Meal 5 - 4:45pm:chicken,mayo,toast,walnuts.
Meal 6 - 9:00pm:whiting,wheat berries,cabbage,collrds,carrt
Meal 7 - 12:20am:chicken,small srvng cracked wheat,tomatoes

kCal: 5,001 (447g protein, avg 46½g/meal + incompletes).

High calories - Long day!
Meal 6 late - Grocery shopped 6:30pm-8:30pm.

PRE/POST WORKOUT NUTRITION - Need to do better here. Not sure what to do. Pretzels, pp shake, banana & multi-vit/min after workout probably isn't too scientific! Mind you... the pretzels should spike insulin and the protein and multivit/min is obviously a must. Maybe not too far off afterall. I need to investigate.


WORKOUT: LEGS!! 
Last day of current program. Going for reps. Mwah-hah-ha!

Warmup: Elliptical Trainer - 4mins fairly quickly (broke a sweat): 1min fwd, 1min bkwrd (X2)

1a.Slow unanchored situps(new). 
1x12
Note:Easy. Would've done more. Eager to get on with squats.

1b. Planks
1x 120sec. 
Note:1st time doing these. Did a practice one at home when I read about them, but that's all. Did 'em today to show workout partner alternative to slow unanchored situps which he has a little trouble with (gut related!)

2. Oblique raises (sideways on hyperextension bench):
None - Fuck it! Eager to get on with squats.

3. Power Squats
FORM: Feet 12"-ish wider than shoulders (getting wider - per plans). Toes slightly outward. No risers under heels. Upper legs parallel to floor at base of movement (No ½ squats here!).
Bar:1x10 warmup/stretch
135lb:1x5
185lb:3x15 (PR for reps. Some small breaks mid set)
Note: I haven't had peanut butter for two hours, but I could taste it towards the end of these!  This felt very much like a cardio workout! Huff, puff! 2min RIs.

4. Sumo Deadlifts 
FORM:Wide stance. Feels like all legs. Back arched nicely. Lower back only slightly involved. Pulling backwards and sliding weight up shins.
135lb:1x8
185lb:1x8
235lb:1x8
300lb:1x3 PR
NOTE: Sweet. PR. And, I'm pretty sure my back was OK. Could've done with it being video-taped, but anyway... I got it off the ground (beats last week).

& THEN SOME ISOLATION STUFF (for kicks 'n' giggles!)...

5. Prone Leg Curl (Hamstrings)
140lb:1x10 (#10 not to butt), 
140lb:1x8 (#8 not to butt), 
140lb:1x8 (#6-8 not to butt), 
NOTE: Better than last week. Fast raise, s-l-o-w lower. Hamstring burn! 

6. Tri-set w/#7&8 - Leg Press:
270lb:3x10 PR (Heavy!)

7. Tri-set w/#6&8 - Calf Press (on leg press)
270lb:3x15 PR
Note:BURN!! BURN!! BURN!!

8. Tri-set w/#6&7 - Sled 45° Reverse Calf Press
270lb:3x20
NOTES: New exercise (last week). Added in hopes of preventing recently exerienced shin pain while running (shin splints?).

NOTES: I think walking down the stairs, out of the gym, was the hardest reps of all  Damned squats took it out of me. Everything seemed harder than normal after 3x15 w/185lb.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 8, 2007)

VERY nice job on the squats!

High reps on leg day is killer - you did good. Now sit back and enjoy the fact that you won't be able to get up for at least 24 hours!


----------



## Big G (Dec 8, 2007)

11am next day now. Legs feel 100%. Like I did nothing. How wierd.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 8, 2007)

WHAT??!!

Are you DOMS-resistant??


----------



## goob (Dec 9, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> WHAT??!!
> 
> Are you *DOMS*-resistant??


 
He can be very persuasive the smooth, suave bastard.  But he'll just love you and leave you.

BTW Big G.  Awesome deadlifting!  And then squats!  You must be feeling the pain from that!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 9, 2007)

goob said:


> He can be very persuasive the smooth, suave bastard.  But *he'll just love you and leave you*.



I know. He did it to you too, huh?


----------



## goob (Dec 9, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I know. He did it to you too, huh?


 
Not yet, but word gets around......


....almost as much as DOMS himself.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like the workouts are going pretty well. Nice job on the squats.


----------



## Big G (Dec 9, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> WHAT??!! Are you DOMS-resistant??



New exercises will make me sore. After a while though I can go completely nuts and not get sore at all (until next time change the workout).



goob said:


> Awesome deadlifting!  And then squats!  You must be feeling the pain from that!



Nope. Nuttin'. Weird, huh. Legs and back both A-OK.

New workout starts next week though. I'll be crazy sore then though, I bet.


----------



## Big G (Dec 9, 2007)

*12/08/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 2:00am-9:15am

WEIGHT: 187.4lb

Meal 1 - 9:40am:10whites,2eggs,3toast+PB,banana,grapefruit.
Meal 2 - 12:45pm:tuna,2toast,walnuts,banana,grapes,pear.
Meal 3 - beer,beer,beer... building deck in cold/dark. Brr!
Meal 4 - 6:00pm:wife home from work w/chicken sandwich.
Meal 5 - 9:00pm:Finally in from cold/dark...Whiting & veg.
Meal 6 - Zzz!Went to bed to read.Fell asleep before casein.

kCal:4,087 (239g protein)

WORKOUT:None.

SORE: Nothing really. Legs 100% (amazing!), shoulders & chest finally recovered from WG bench burnouts (ready for Monday). Everything is good.

BOOKS arrived from Amazon. 1.Stretching, 2.Squats & 3.Strength - I'm starting with the stretching one. Stay tuned... stretching begins soon.

DECK: Joist hangers hung and approx 35 of 50 joists in place. Wanted joists completed today but progress was slow in the mud. Feet encased in 20lb mud-balls all day. It was horrible. Snow thawing, but hideously cold. I was afraid to come in the house all day because if I'd've warmed up I'd've never gone back out there. Made some progress though anyway. Gettin' there. Still hate Ohio!

WATER: Not good. .33gal. Coffee for breafast, 6 beers working on deck, 4 hot decaf coffees thawing out afterwards!


----------



## Big G (Dec 9, 2007)

*12/09/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 10:30pm-9:30am. woke often though;3/4/6/8am 

WEIGHT: not measured.

Meal 1 - 10:15am:10whites,2yolks,3toast+PB,grpfruit,banana.
Meal 2 - noon:beer, beer, beer...out in rain building deck.
Meal 3 - 4:15pm:8oz 95/5 lean burger,bread & hot veggies.
Meal 4 - 7:30pm:2toast,albacore tuna,ff mayo,banana,nuts.
Meal 5 - 10:30pm:roast beef(sirloin tip),veggies,sml potato
Snacks - nuts, apple, pear.
Meal 6 - 12:45am:shake(casein,whey,berries,nuts).

kCal: 4,236 (312g protein).

WORKOUT: None. 

NOTES: Like yesterday except colder and raining non-stop. Not heavy, but drizzling constantly. Not as productive today. Not out there for anywhere near as long though. Once I stopped for that burger. It was over. I couldn't bring myself to go back out there. Nasty day. I wish I had Carhardts instead of just layers of T-shirts and fleeces.

COOKED: Beef roast (4lb), chicken (8lb), cracked-wheat/flaxseed combo (new & v.good), plus mega loads of veg for entire week. Game on! Monday tomorrow.

WATER: Again, not good. I dunno. Beers while building deck, coffee to warmup afterwards then raided wife's diet pop stash from the front porch (cold!) in the evening. Not like me to not drink lots of water.


----------



## Big G (Dec 9, 2007)

Sneaked a quick look in "Super Squats" (new book). It's recommending 1 set of 20 reps. It says pick a weight that you can do ten reps with, then do 20 with it. They quote one guy as saying he was sucking air so hard that his teeth hurt. Sounds like it's going to be pretty ferocious.

I'm game.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 10, 2007)

Big G said:


> Sneaked a quick look in "Super Squats" (new book). It's recommending 1 set of 20 reps. It says pick a weight that you can do ten reps with, then do 20 with it. They quote one guy as saying he was sucking air so hard that his teeth hurt. Sounds like it's going to be pretty ferocious.
> 
> I'm game.



Big G =


----------



## vortrit (Dec 10, 2007)

Man I need to start putting my home improvement stuff in my workout journal. I'm getting ready to tile my bathroom floor and it's going to suck.


----------



## Big G (Dec 10, 2007)

Why's it going to suck? You don't like DIY in general, or just tiling?


----------



## Big G (Dec 10, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Big G =





Yeah... maybe... a little bit.


----------



## Big G (Dec 10, 2007)

*12/10/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 2:00am-7:00am

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:20am:whey,milk,3toast+PB,banana,grapefruit,sups.
Meal 2 - 10:30am: pp & muelsi: oats,nuts,dried fruit,ff milk
Meal 3 - 2:30pm: PWO - pp,pretzels,2bananas,sups.
Meal 4 - 4:00pm:CrackdWheat/flaxseed,chicken,tomatoes,apple
Meal 5 - 7:00pm:beef & veg:cabbage,beans,brocli,mshrms...
Meal 6 - 9:30pm:shake-casein,whey,nuts,berries,sr cream.

kCal: 4,274 (360g protein; Avg 43g/meal + incompletes).


WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL (1st WORKOUT FROM NEW PROGRAM)

*1) DB Press* - 
50lb:1x8 (warmup)
70lb:1x5 (just testing)
80lb:1x8, 1x6½ (i.e. failed 7)
70lb:2x8 (just)
NOTE: I'd like to be benching 100lb DBs 6wks from now!

*2) Bent-Over BB Row*
65lb:1x8 (warmup)
95lb:1x5 (too easy)
115lb:1x8 (too easy)
135lb:1x8 *(still too easy)
155lb:3x8 (better - all to abs)

*3a) Incline BB Press*
95lb:1x8 (too easy)
135lb:1x8, 1x8(just), 1x5½.

*3b) WG Incline BB Press BURNOUTS (index on rings) new*
95lb:1x11, 1x11, 1x9.

*4) Face Pulls (High Cable w/rope) new*
100lb:1x8 (too easy)
150lb(machine max):3x10 (better)

*5) Cable Xover (upwards) new*
60lb:2x10, 1x8 (struggling - feels wierd).

*6) Reverse Cable Xovers (rows, kind-of) new*
100lb:3x10

7) s/set w/#8 - Plyo Pushups
3x10 - 1st time doing these but it seemed like I was cheating a little bit - using some bending and momentum to complete the clap. Whatever... Something different.

8) s/set w/#7 - Supine Rows
3x10

NOTES RE: STRETCHING...
Planned to incorporate some dynamic/static stretching in today's new workout. However, I sat up late last night reading "Stretching Scientifically" and it was filled with talk about stretching often not being necessary and too much flexibility often being a bad thing (especially in the shoulder for people that bench press, and in the hips for people that squat). Now I don't know what to do. I'd wanted to learn how to do the splits, but it sounds like that's not too smart an idea if I plan on continuing in power-lifting/squats. I'll read more and update later.


----------



## Big G (Dec 11, 2007)

*12/11/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 9:30am-7:30am

WEIGHT: l89.0b (record high) 

Meal 1 - 7:45am:4toast/60cal,PB,grapefruit,banana,sups.
Meal 2 - 10:45am:cracked wheat w/flaxseed,chicken,toms,nuts
Meal 3 - 2:00pm: PWO pp,pretzels,2bananas,sups.
Meal 4 - 4:15pm:ground beef(95/5),2bread,nuts/seed,apple.
Meal 5 - 7:00pm:steak&veg(cabbage,spinach,brccoli,beans...)
Meal 6 - 10:00pm:shake(casein,whey,nuts,berries,sour cream)

kCal: 4,232 (363g protein - Avg.45g/meal + incomplete).


WORKOUT MEMO: Swapped Leg1 for Leg2 (from new workout plans, above). Will be doing squats on Fridays, DLs on Wednesdays.


*WORKOUT: LEGS-1* (First of two new weekly leg workouts).

*A) Warmup:* 4mins on elliptical 
 - 1min fwd, 1min bckwrd (x2)

*B) Core Warmup/Workout *
 - decline situps while throwing/catching 6lb ball: 1x25.
 - twisting decline crunches/situps: 1x25
 - oblique bends: 1x20 each side.

*1) Sumo Deadlifts* (120sec RIs for sets > 200lb).
135lb:1x8
185lb:1x8
225lb:1x8
245lb:1x8
265lb:1x6 (right grip failing - regrip on 4)
285lb:1x5 (right grip failing - regrip on 3)
305lb:1x2 *PR*
NOTE: Used small hand towel as a make-shift wrist strap for 305lb lift. Didn't feel overly heavy, but left grip gave out instead. May use straps for X-heavy lifts in future. Not sure. Wish grip would keep up with the rest of me! 

*2) Front Squats new* (1st time ever doing these)
Bar:1x8
95lb:1x8
115lb:1x8
135lb:1x8
NOTE: Heels on 10lb plates, back upright & straight throughout movement. Feet < shoulder width apart w/slight outward turn). Arms crossed (right on left shoulder, vice versa). 135lb felt heavy on my shoulders, but not too bad leg-wise. Fun anyway - something new. Up the weight next time, or 3x10 on 135lb to test the waters. Whatever.

*3) Good Mornings* new
NONE. OUT OF TIME.  Was looking forward to these too. Although, having said that, my back was kind-of tight after Sumo DLs. May have to do these after calf press. Not sure.

*4) Calf Press (seated)*
NONE. OUT OF TIME. Gonna have to either do less reps, shorter rest intervals, or less sets of Sumos.

SUMMARY - Where'd all the time go!? WTF? 


EVENING - Reading stretching book... static active stretching, static passive stretching, dynamic active stretching, iso-somethingorother stretching... It's just a whole world of stretchy shit.  Learnin'.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 12, 2007)

'a whole world of stretchy shit'  - LMAO!

Yup, it's just like a bag of rubber bands in there!

Good gawd man, look at your weight going up!! You'll be 200lb soon


----------



## vortrit (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice workout. I think you will really like the good mornings once you have time to get them in.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice workouts...damn!!!!  Weights goin up on everything!!

is meal three pre or post workout??


----------



## Big G (Dec 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> 'a whole world of stretchy shit'  - LMAO! Yup, it's just like a bag of rubber bands in there!



Yeah. The world of stretching is a wierd and wonderful place. I'm reading and reading and reading but am still none the wiser about what exacfly I should be doing. 

The book goes into all kinds of detail about how to stretch anything that needs stretched but warns repeatedly about bodybuilders and weightlifters stretching what shouldn't be stretched. It says I should know what isn't stretchy enough and I should work on stretching that.

I'd planned to learn to do the side splits, but it warns that this makes you weaker when pushing up out of heavy squats. It also warns of hip and shoulder injuries from doing squats and bench presses when your muscles are too flexible. 

WTF!? Sounds like I shouldn't be stretching at all. But that can't be right. 

It's wierd though. I'm still very much in the dark.



SamEaston said:


> Good gawd man, look at your weight going up!! You'll be 200lb soon



Yup!  The 4,250cal diet has definitelty diminished the definition of my abs a little bit, so it's definitely more than enough food. My pants are maybe a little tighter too. I'm not sure if I should keep going, forget about the body fat and just keep eating and bulking (with a cut planned for March-April) or ease upa little on the food. Maybe I'll drop it down to 4,000. Compromise.

Can't wait to hit 200lb though. Although, it'll probably be a while because, like I said, I'll be cutting here soon (hopefully not losing much LBM though).



vortrit said:


> Nice workout. I think you will really like the good mornings once you have time to get them in.



Yeah. *IF *I have time to get to 'em! 



b_reed23 said:


> Nice workouts...damn!!!!  Weights goin up on everything!!
> 
> is meal three pre or post workout??



Yup! I just looovvvee pickin' up heavy shit. 

Meal 3 = Post workout. Dr recommended pretzels due to sodium-deficiency-related dehydration and kidney failure earlier in the year. been eating pretzels and salting food ever since. Wish I knew more about pre/during/post workout nutrition though. I found one article, but haven't read it yet.


----------



## Big G (Dec 13, 2007)

*12/12/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 10:00pm-6:45am 

WEIGHT: 189.2lb (up another .2lb)

Meal 1 - 7:15am:10white,2egg,4toast(60cal)+PB,banana,grpfrt
Meal 2 - 10:30am: pp&muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm:chicken,crackedwheat/flaxseed,tomatoes,nuts
Snack  - 3:30pm: Lrg Pear & green tea.
Meal 4 - 5:00pm:8oz Grnd beef(95/5),2bread+mustard,banana.
Meal 5 - 8:00pm:roast beef (lean) & lrg plate green veg.
Meal 6 - Zzz! Fell asleep 10pm, before casein shake.

kCal: 3,824 (325g protein. Avg 46g/meal + incomplete)


SORE: Nothing. Even after PR on Sumo DLs yesterday. Crazy! What does it take to get sore any more?


REST DAY - Had cardio in mind right up until an email rolled in at 12:30 saying URGENT - DUE TOMORROW. After that there was no way I could go to the gym. Planned to go after work, and even ate a pear at 3:30pm in hopes it'd get me there, but by 5pm I was starved so had to eat big home-made burger. I wasn't going to run with a stomach full of food, so I just called it quits and went home instead. I need to get myself a jump-rope so I can do that in the garage (out of the cold - garage now heated).

Excuses, excuses. I know. Damned cardio's just no fun.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 13, 2007)

You're doing good! Sometimes you have to sacrifice the things you love to deal with life! 

Bet you're glad it was a cardio day, and not your beloved squat day, huh?!


----------



## Big G (Dec 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> You're doing good! Sometimes you have to sacrifice the things you love to deal with life!
> 
> Bet you're glad it was a cardio day, and not your beloved squat day, huh?!



You're right! I'd rather miss cardio than a day lifting, that's for sure!


----------



## Big G (Dec 13, 2007)

*12/13/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 10:00pm-7:00am (wife up at 4am fort work these days so I've been going to bed early with her - I've never had so much sleep!)

WEIGHT: 188.4lb (down .8lb on yesterday, but that doesn't mean shit really - probably just water, or an oversized poop this morning).

Meal 1 - 7:20am:10whites,2eggs,4toast(60cal)+PB,grapefruit.
Meal 2 - 10:30am: pp&muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,SOY milk)
Meal 3 - 2:15pm: PWO pretzels,2bananas,whey.
Meal 4 - 3:45pm:chicken,yam,red potato,tomatoes,2toast+PB.
Meal 5 - 8:00pm(late home.truck lights died) beef 'n'veg.
Meal 6 - 11:15pm:shake-casein,whey,cranberries,soy milk.Mm!

kCal: 4,605 (376g protein. Avg 42g/meal + incompletes).
Note: No problem packing the calories away today! All clean though. All natural. 

DAIRY officially removed from diet today. Used soy milk in coffee, on muesli & in bedtime casein shake. It'll take some getting used to, but it is actually creamier than fat-free/skimmed milk. We'll see if it has any visible impact. Actually it'd've been nice to have done this while on a cut. That way, any puffiness would probably be more noticable. But anyway... we'll see. It's a worthy experiment. Lots of poeple are at least a little bit allergic to milk. Let's see if we can figure out if I am too.


*WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL *(1st of new 6wk program)...

*1. Chins/CG Pullups:*
 - pronated(BW-50lb):1x8
 - neutral(BW):1x8
 - suppinated(BW):1x8
 - pronated(BW):1x8
 - neutral(BW):1x7½
 - suppinated(BW):1x6½
 - pronated(BW):1x4
Note: Done on assisted pullup machine. Pullup bar has no middle (each hand has its own bar), so suppinated chins were uncomfortably wide. Next time I think I'll do these on a straight bar and use a CG Row Handle for the neutral grip. Something anyway.

*2.Seated Military*
115lb:2x10, 1x7½(failed#8)
Note: I prefer these standing up, but still... it's only a 6wk program. I'll go back to standing up afterwards.

*3.Smith Machine Shrugs*
225lb:1x10
245lb:1x10
265lb:1x10
285lb:1x10
315lb:1x10
335lb:1x10 PR
355lb:1x10 PR
Note: Straps used for 315lb+. 355lb shrugs were probably 70-80%. Not too shabby. I certainly wasn't shrugging weight like this last time I was using a machine for shrugs, but that might be because I didn't have straps back then. Next time I'll do less sets. I wasn't sure when it'd start getting heavy so I just kept adding 20lb. I can see me shrugging 400lb before too long. Well... At least my body can get used to holding it before I start deadlifting it!

*4.S/Set w/#5 - Palms-up Cable Tricep Pull-Downs.*
100lb:1x10 (too easy - this set not s/set)
120lb:1x10
120lb:1x8
120lb:1x6

*5.S/Set w/#4 - Cable Curls*
120lb:2x10, 1x8½(failed #9)

WORKOUT NOTES: Nice pump. Could barely reach the collar of my t-shirt to pull it off. And, even when I did, I didn't have the tricep strength to actually pull it up over my head. I couldn't touch my shoulders. And, I could only just get my arm far enough behind my back to put my coat on.  Fun!

NEXT TIME: Fuck the cable curls and palms-up pulldown lah-dee-fucking-dah bullshit. Add some crazy heavy dips and a straight-up barbell curl! What the hell was I thinking!? I can't go 6 weeks on girlie isolation cable shit like that. Come to think of it I wonder if I could swap Monday's awkward upwards cable Xovers, and arms-crossed cable-row thingamijigs for something a bit more meaty too. Hmm...


----------



## bigsahm21 (Dec 14, 2007)

how's the soy milk in your shakes? you loving it?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2007)

Big G said:


> Why's it going to suck? You don't like DIY in general, or just tiling?



I just don't like it. I wouldn't mind if I didn't always have to turn off my power or water or something. Last year I repainted my whole living room and took everything out. It was just a big mess.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice workout. Great Shrugs on the Smith Machine. Other than Supine Rows that's the only thing I really like the Smith for and I have not even done those on there in quite awhile.


----------



## Big G (Dec 17, 2007)

bigsahm21 said:


> how's the soy milk in your shakes? you loving it?



Yeah. I really do! Thanks for turning me onto that. Very low carb and super creamy. Love it! Thanks.


----------



## Big G (Dec 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I just don't like it. I wouldn't mind if I didn't always have to turn off my power or water or something. Last year I repainted my whole living room and took everything out. It was just a big mess.



 You'd hate it at my house. I'm always doing stuff like that. A while ago I bought a dozen recessed lights in an auction for $3. They'd be $150-$180 if purchased new. I told my wife I was going to tear out the kitchen and dining room ceilings so I could install them. She FREAKED!! I finally calmed her down by promising that I wouldn't do it afterall. She eventually left for work. As soon as I saw her car make the first turn I swung my hammer! 30 minutes later there was no ceilings in half the downstairs of our house! I called her at work and said "Hey babe... remember the ceilings?" She said "Oh No! Why do I have to REMEMBER the ceilings!?" 

That's not the first time she's had a phonecall like that either. There have been plenty of others. I always say the same thing "Hey babe... remember the...". She always sighs and rolls her eyes. Poor girl!  She's slowly learned to have faith in me. These days she barely bats an eyelid. Mostly, anyway. 



vortrit said:


> Nice workout. Great Shrugs on the Smith Machine. Other than Supine Rows that's the only thing I really like the Smith for and I have not even done those on there in quite awhile.



Same here. I bought a smith machine once. Fucking worthless. Free weights rule. My home gym consists of a barbell, olympic weights, a big rack of dumbbells, an incline/decline bench and a power rack. That's all you need. 

I wish my grip was better so I didn't need the straps so much. What's the very best way of improving it, any ideas?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2007)

As far as the grip wrist rolls have helped me quite a bit. But most of the guys in the gym who are bigger use straps. I hardly see anyone doing seriously heavy pulling work without them.


----------



## Big G (Dec 17, 2007)

Wrist rolls helped w/hypertrophy or strength? Both?

Want strengt. Iron grip.

What about Captains of Crush? Heard good/bad?


----------



## Big G (Dec 17, 2007)

*12/14/07*

FRIDAY - Next two weeks are three day work weeks only! Woohoo! 

SLEPT: 2:15am-7:15am - Up 'til 1am reading "Super Squats"  (couldn't stop reading!) then updated journal before bed.

WEIGHT: 188.6lb

Meal 1 - 7:40am(late up):10whites,2eggs,3toast+PB,grpfrt...
Meal 2 - 11:00am:10whites,2eggs,3toast+PB,lrg apple.
Meal 3 - 2:00pm: PWO pp,pretzels,banana
Meal 4 - 5:30pm:chicken,toast,nuts
Meal 5 - red wine... beer...
Meal 6 - Zzz!

ALCOHOL - Boss drinking wine w/staff after work in conference room. I had two glasses. Everyone else was already drunk before I got there! They drove home like that too! I got home a little buzzed and killed 6Stella Artois that my wife had bought me as a gift.

kCal... Dunno. Food log not maintained after red wine.


*WORKOUT: LEGS2 (First of new six week program).*

*Warmup: *4mins on elliptical: 1min fwd, 1min bckwrd X2

*Core:*
 - 12 unassisted situps
 - 25 decline situps w/twist
 - 20 decline situps while throw/catch 6lb ball.

*1)Squats *
135lb:5(warmup)
205lb:1x20
Note: SuperSquats (book) inspired. "Pick a weight you can do 10 with. Then do 20 wth it! Breath deep, then take extra gulp of air. Squat to parallel, make Sss sound on way up until past sticking point, then blow out hard.

*1b)Pullovers*
25lb(plate):1x20
Notel As recommended in Super Squats (max rib-cage expansion following "deep breathing squats")

*- Leg Extensions new*
100lb:1x10 (1sec raise, 4sec lower)
120lb:1x10 (1sec raise, 3sec lower)
140lb:1x10 (1sec raise, 2sec lower)

*- Straight-Leg Deadlifts new*
95lb:1x10
135lb:1x10
175lb:1x10
205lb:1x6 (right grip failed)

*- Calf Press (standing - on Hack Squat) new*
360lb:1x15
450lb:1x15
540lb:1x15
Note: Fun! Much better than seated calf press. Finally get some weight on there!


NOTES: This workout realy fucked my calves and hamstrings up. They still hurt on Monday!


----------



## Big G (Dec 17, 2007)

*12/15/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 12:00-9:30am.

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 10:00am:10whites,2eggs,3toast+PB,grapefrt,pnapple
Meal 2 - 2:20pm:2pcMcD's chicken,Wendy's chilli/potato,nuts
Meal 3 - 7:30pm:salmon,toast....
Meal 4 - 10:00pm...
Meal 5 - 11:45pm:... Blah blah blah!
Meal 6 -

NOTES: It's Monday now. I wrote down what I ate and it was all fairly clean. I can't be fucked to type it all in here. Life's too short!

kCal: No idea. Food log not updated either. 4,000ish?

Beers: 3. After day shopping w/wife (coat/gloves/scarf for her - she's freezing and, having lost 300lb, has no clothes!).

Reading: Super Squats - Defintely doing this. Well.. not strictly the Super Squats program, but am going to do one set of 20 squats, with weight increasing 5lb each time. I'm only doing it once a week, rather than three times a week as recommended! But I'm doing it. "Deep Breathing Squats" as they call 'em.

Watch this space! There's gonna be a battle!... Me Vs Squats!  How many weeks can I continue to add 5lb to the bar and still pull off one set of 20 reps? Did 205lb last week, so 210lb comes next! Then 215, 220...

Awesome challenge!


----------



## Big G (Dec 17, 2007)

*12/16/07*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: well. long. can't remember exact numbers. It's Monday now and I didn;t write it down.

WEIGHT: 190.6lb - new high! 

Meal 1 - ......
Meal 2 - ..... blah blah blah
Meal 3 - .................
Meal 4 - .
Meal 5 - .
Meal 6 - Same as yesterday. I wrote everything down, but I just can't be fucked to plug it all in here.

kCal: ?? food log not maintained either. 


OFFICE XMAS PARTY tonight. Ate excellent Fillet Mignon w/asparagus & fresh berries for desert. Gave away coupons for free drinks (driving).

DECK work all day - and it was C-O-L-D!!! 30mph winds and snowing. I was bundled up like an eskimo installing Lag Bolts all day. Awful. Still not ready for surface. Had to stop early for 6pm party.

Beers: 2. Too damn cold for beer!


----------



## Big G (Dec 17, 2007)

*12/17/07*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 11:45pm-6:25am (not enough- up late finishing Super Squats)

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:00am:10whites,2eggs,toast+PB,grapefruit,banana
Meal 2 - 11:00am:2toast+PB,muelsi(oats,nuts,fruit,soy milk)
Meal 3 - 2:10pm: PWO pp,pretzels,2bananas
Meal 4 - 3:45pm:5ozChicken,3toast,lite mayo,1ozWalnuts.
Meal 5 - 7:30pm:beef,pinto beans,2bread(no veggies cooked)
Meal 6 - 10:30pm:casein shake w/PB,cranberries etc...

kCal: 4,258 (352g protein, Avg40g/meal + incompletes).

WATER:Not too good. .6gal approx. Forgot to take gal to work. Never quite works out drinking a kagillion iddy-biddy glasses.

SORE: Hamstrings (Still! From Friday's SLDs!) and Calves (from Friday's 500lb+ on Hack Squat machine). Definitely going to do that again on Friday (although, may not be deadlifting tomorrow... probably still be too sore... we'll see.).


*WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL (2of6).*

WORKOUT MEMO - Short of time today. Had to get from office to gym, change, workout, shower, change and back to office in 45mins. Super-set everything to fit it all in. 

*1) S/set w/#2: DB Press - *50lb:1x8 (warmup)
80lb:3x8
NOTE: Heavy, but all completed. Better than last week. 

*2) S/set w/#1: One arm DB rows*
80lb:3x8

*3) S/set w/#4: Incline BB Press*
135lb:1x8, 1x7, 1x6

*4) S/set w/#3: Bent-Over BB Row*
155lb:3x8 (R7&8/S3 not to abs)

*5) S/set w/#6: Cable Xover (upwards)*
60lb:3x8

*6) S/set w/#5:  Reverse Cable Xovers (hands X'd rows)*
100lb:3x8

NOTES: Heavy cardio workout. No stopping. Breathless but fighting hard. All 6 exercises within 30 minutes. Quick workout today. Too busy at work to do more. Pretty good pump, believe it or not.


----------



## Big G (Dec 18, 2007)

*12/18/07*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 11:00pm-6:00am (Up early. see "Gas" below!).

WEIGHT: 190.6lb again

Meal 1 - 6:45am:10whites,2eggs,toast+PB,grapefruit,banana
Meal 2 - 10:30am: PP&Muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit,soy milk)
Meal 3 - 2:15pm: PWO pp,pretzels,2bananas,sups.
Meal 4 - 4:00pm:3toast,6ozChicken,lite mayo,apple,almonds
Meal 5 - 7:00pm:beef,beans,bread,sml potato,sml swt pot.
Meal 6 - 10:00pm:shake(casein,whey,cranberries,PB,soy milk)

kCal: 4,575 (359g protein, Avg 43g/meal + incomplete)

GAS! - Awful! Soy milk impacting system? Rank farts all last night (and this evening)! Wife woke me up yelling at me, like I'm doing it deliberately! Godforsaken stink even woke me up this morning! Interestingly (or not), pee also has odor. Plus, I pooped four times today (normally 7am only). Honestly think soy milk causing change. Otherwise diet same (although did eat beans yesterday). Hopefully body adjusts. Whatever it is!

SORE: Nothing really. Chest a little bit tight from yesterday, but hardly worth mentioning. Mild ache in calves, but I'm working them again anyway! Fuck it.


*WORKOUT: LEGS-1 (2of6).*

*A) Warmup: 4mins on elliptical* 
 - 1min fwd, 1min bckwrd (x2)

*B) Core Warmup/Workout *
*-* planks: 1x120sec.
*-* unassisted situps: 1x10
*-* leg raises (feet kicking overhead bar - slow lower):1x10

*1) Sumo Deadlifts* (120sec RIs for sets > 300lb).
135lb:1x8
225lb:1x8
295lb:1x7 (w/straps - double overhand - right grip failing)
315lb:1x5 PR (w/straps - under/over grip)
350lb:X (miss)
335lb:1x3 PR (w/straps - under/over grip)

*1b) Bar Hangs*: 1x60sec, 1x40sec.

*2) Front Squats* (arms crossed. heels on 10lb plates. only 2nd time doing these.)
135lb:1x8
155lb:1x8
175lb:1x4 PR
NOTE: Legs fine. Bar rolling fwd during 175lb squats, heavy on my shoulders. Still, max weight last week was 135lb and that felt light as a feather this week. Must be getting used to it. Baby steps!

*3) Good Mornings*
NONE. NO TIME. I'm going to add these to next workout plans. There's no way they're fitting in here. 

*4) Calf Press* (seated)
270lb:1x15
310lb:1x15
350lb:1x10 PR
Note: B-U-R-N!!! 

WORKOUT NOTE: Pleased w/335lb deadlift. Back feels fine too. Like nothing happened. Nice! Sumos are easy on the back.

*+ @ HOME decided to do a few curls*, leaning back on incline bench, upper arms 90" to floor, working right then left - 
35lb:1x6, 
30lb:1x10, 1x8, 1x7, 
then standing alternating 
25lb:1x20 (i.e.10R & 10L). 
Note: Nice burn. Fun little pump. 
Something to do while waiting for wife to come home.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 19, 2007)

Big G said:


> Wrist rolls helped w/hypertrophy or strength? Both?
> 
> Want strengt. Iron grip.
> 
> What about Captains of Crush? Heard good/bad?



Both, I would say. No, I never have heard of COC.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice workouts. Great job on the PR's. It looked like your diet was hit and miss for a bit with more miss than hit, but that's coming back together.


----------



## Big G (Dec 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice workouts. Great job on the PR's. It looked like your diet was hit and miss for a bit with more miss than hit, but that's coming back together.



Thx Re: PR. 

Diet is all good. I didn't plug it in for a couple of days but only because I was outside building my deck (determined to get it done before it gets any colder!). It's all clean though.

I've taken dairy out and replaced w/soy milk. Not sure it's done anything but make me fart! Still... I'm just experimenting. Something to do.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 19, 2007)

Big G said:


> Thx Re: PR.
> 
> Diet is all good. I didn't plug it in for a couple of days but only because I was outside building my deck (determined to get it done before it gets any colder!). It's all clean though.
> 
> I've taken dairy out and replaced w/soy milk. Not sure it's done anything but make me fart! Still... I'm just experimenting. Something to do.



What's the problem with dairy? You will get used to it or have to change I would guess. I used to get Silk Vanilla Soy Milk. Taste very good.


----------



## Big G (Dec 20, 2007)

vortrit said:


> What's the problem with dairy? You will get used to it or have to change I would guess. I used to get Silk Vanilla Soy Milk. Taste very good.



A lot of people are apparently at least a little bit allergic to milk. I guess we're not really designed to be drinking lots of cow's milk. Makes sense, I guess. 

Franco Columbu (old-time body-builder guy) wrote The Bodybuilder's Nutrition Handbook and in there he had some pictures of himself as a milk-drinker and a non-milk-drinker. It definitely caused him to look kind-of puffy. 

I'm bulking at the moment, so it's probably not the best time to be able to tell if it does make me that way. However, if you get the unsweetened kind, soy milk is very, very low in sugar (unlike milk - v.high lactose, i.e. sugar). 

I figured I'd just try a non dairy diet for a while. See what, if anything, might happen. Can't hurt, I wouldn't of thought.


----------



## Big G (Dec 20, 2007)

*12/19/07*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 11:00pm-7:00am

WEIGHT: 189lb (down 1½lb!)

Meal 1 - 7:10am:10whites,2eggs,toast+PB,grapefruit,banana
Meal 2 - 10:40am: PP&Muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit,soy milk)
Meal 3 - 2:00pm:2½toast,chicken,mayo,cheese,apple,banana.
Meal 4 - 6:15pm:roast beef sandwich w/spicy pinto beans. 
Meal 5 - 8:45pm:10whites,2eggs,cabbage,grnBeans,nuts,banana
Meal 6 - 3:00am:shake(casein,whey,cranberries,PB,soy milk)

kCal: 4,351 (364g protein, Avg 43g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 3/4gal. not good. forgot to take my gal jug to work.

SORE: Biceps - just a little bit (& only when my arm's fully extended) from yesterday's incline DB curls. Calves - from seated press Tuesday. I hope I'm healed by Friday. Otherwise nothing. Like I didn't deadlift a single pound yesterday. Amazing! No matter how much I lift anymore, it's only new movements that hurt me, I swear.

READING: "Optimizing Strength Training - Designing Nonlinear Periodized Workouts" (Fell asleep reading it 10:30pm, hence meal 6 at 3am). Begining chapters explaining parameters & results of numerous tests that proved that strength develops faster if workouts are periodized. And faster still if periodized in a non-linear fashion. Nothing specifically about actually designing workouts yet though. Still reading...


*WORKOUT: REST DAY - CARDIO ONLY*
H.I.I.C.T - High Intensity Interval Circuit-Training...

*Warmup:6mins on treadmill 4½,6,7,8,9 & 4½ mph (1min each).*

THEN 1 CIRCUIT...

*1) Elliptical Running* (level 10)
1min bkwrd - modest pace. HR 175->155 (+leg burn!).
1min fwd - as fast as possible. HR 155->175.

*2) Static Row* (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 175->155
1min as fast as possible. HR 155->170.

*3) Stationary Bike *(level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 170->150.
1min as fast as possible. HR 150->170.

*4) Stair Climber:*
1min standard pace (level 5). HR 170->160.
1min running up stairs (level 10). HR 160-180.

THEN...

*10minutes swimming *(modest pace - warm down).
5mins in dry sauna,
5mins in steam room,
5min shower - ½ time ice cold. 

WORKOUT NOTES:  FUCK YEAH!! I powered through that lot today! While running at 9mph I was tempted to increase it to 10mph for a minute. I didn't, but still... I felt powerful today. 

I did make one small change... I introduced a 15sec rest between changing exercises. Made a big difference. Heart rate was still thumping and my chest still burned, but not so bad as before (No 15minutes of wheezing afterwards anyway!). 

Nice workout. 


TRUCK: Ol' Beater pickup truck (seriously.. even tags say OL BEATR) has been in dealership for past two days. Been driving little PT  Cruiser (terrifying being so small!). Happy to get truck back today, but got hit for $500!  Still, rewired under dash, new headlight assembly, all lights now work AND I didn't have to spend a day being pissed off and miserable crawling around on the floor of a snow-covered, frozen junk-yard somewhere collecting parts that don't work! I don't mind $500 once a year. It sure beats a truck payment (even though my truck is five different colors!). Whatever. When the wife's medical bills are taken care of I'll buy myself the mother of all trucks. At least that's what I tell myself anyway!

Life goes on... Back to lifting tomorrow


----------



## Big G (Dec 20, 2007)

*12/20/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 10:30pm-3:00am (5½hrs) then 4:15am-6:45am (2½hrs). I woke at 3am to pee, realized I fell asleep before my casein shake last night, made one, updated my journal, read a few IMF posts and went back to bed.

WEIGHT: not measuerd. woke up late/tired. rush to work.

Meal 1 - 7:45am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grapefruit,pnapple
Meal 2 - 10:10am: PP&Muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit,soy milk)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm: PWO pp,pretzels,2bananas,sups.
Meal 4 - 4:00pm:toast,PB,chicken,sour cream(no mayo),apple.
Meal 5 - 7;15pm:beef,cabbage,grn beans,collards.
Meal 6 - 10:00pm:shake(casein,whey,cranberries,PB,soy milk)

kCal: 4,558 (359g protein, approx 43g/meal + incomplete)

SORE: Biceps, from incline-bench curls Tues evening. Shouldn't have done those curls. Still... working biceps (per schedule) again today. Oh well.

ALCOHOL. Drank damned near full bottle red wine during evening hours w/beef dinner. And very nice it was too. Happy holidays!



*WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL* (#2of6 - w/partner - 11:30 start) 

*1. Chins/CG Pullups* (on straight bar)
 - pronated(BW):1x8
 - neutral(BW):1x8
 - suppinated(BW):1x8
 - pronated(BW):1x8
 - neutral(BW):1x7½
 - suppinated(BW):1x5½

*2.Seated Military BB Press*
135lb:1x6, 1x4 (seated, back arched, not leaning on chair)
115lb:1x10, 1x5 (back on chair - seemed easier, like steep incline chest press)
Note: I definitely prefer these standing up. Sitting down feel unnatural.

*3.Smith Machine Shrugs*
225lb:1x10
275lb:1x10
325b:1x4 (no straps), 1x10 (w/straps)
365lb:1x6 PR (w/straps, 80%ish. Heavy!)
*
4. Bar Hangs*
2x50sec: 2min RI - talking w/Tim (powerlifter friend) about rack pulls, setting pins just above knees.

*5. Tricep BB press* (elbows close together, bar lowered to neck for first few sets, then to point at which elbow is at 90º per advice received from Tim. 
65lb:1x10, 1x8 (to neck)
55lb:1x8, 1x8 (to 90º bend)
Note: Last week I did reverse cable pulldowns, but they felt awkwards. This week I did bar hangs and BB tricep press instead. Better choice I think.

*6. Incline bench DB curls* (leaning back on incline bench, upper arm 90º to floor, elbows locked, biceps burning like fire - last rep lowered extra slowly - Oh, the pain, the pain...)
30lb:1x8, 1x6
25lb:1x10, 1x8, 1x6

NOTES: Nice workout. Did surprisingly well considering biceps were sore before I got started. Next week, no mid-week additional curls! I can't recover in time.


----------



## Big G (Dec 26, 2007)

*12/21/07*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 10:30pm-7:00am

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:20am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grapefruit,pnapple
Meal 2 - .........
Meal 3 - ......... Food log
Meal 4 - ......... not maintained
Meal 5 - .........
Meal 6 - ......... Merry Xmas!

FOOD LOG - Not maintained. Left for wife's family visit 93hr road-trip) immediately after work. Ate well - all natural - clean, and kept notes in my book, but I can't be bothered to plug it all in here. Life's too short!


WORKOUT: LEGS2 (2of6)

Warmup:
4mins on elliptical: 1min fwd, 1min bckwrd X2

Core:
 - 25 decline situps while throw/catch 6lb ball.
 - 20 sideways/oblique raises (on back extension bench)
 - 25 decline situps w/twist (done fast)

1)Squats 
135lb:5(warmup)
210lb:1x20
Note: Keeping with SuperSquats (book) recommendation. "Pick a weight you can do 10 with, then do 20 wth it! Breath deep, then take extra gulp of air. Squat to parallel, make Sss sound on way up until past sticking point, then blow out hard. Add 5lb EVERY workout. Last week 205lb. Next week, 215lb!

1b)Pullovers
25lb(plate):1x20
Note: As recommended in Super Squats (max rib-cage expansion following "deep breathing squats")

- Leg Extensions new
Skipped it. Short of time. Quick workout today. Meetings this afternoon.

- Straight-Leg Deadlifts (2nd time)
135lb:1x10
185lb:1x10
225lb:1x8 PR (w/straps)

- Bar Hangs
60sec, 40sec (1min RI).

- Calf Press (standing, on Hack Squat) 2nd-time.
450lb:1x15
540lb:1x15
630lb:1x10 PR (heavy!)
Note: Fun! Much better than seated calf press. Finally get some weight on there

NOTES: Nice workout. Quick, but fun. Squats not as bad as last week. Still had me sucking air pretty good, and I know I was moaning and groaning towards the end of the 20reps, but all-in-all not as bad as last week (and I used 5lb more this week). 215lb next week (gulp!).


----------



## Big G (Dec 26, 2007)

*12/22/07-12/24/07*

At wife's family for Xmas.

Ate OK.


----------



## Big G (Dec 26, 2007)

*12/25/07*

TUESDAY - XMAS DAY!!

SLEPT: ??

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - ....
Meal 2 - ....
Meal 3 - ....
Meal 4 - ....
Meal 5 - ....
Meal 6 - ....

FOOD LOG - Not maintained. Same ol' same ol' food. Eggs for breakfast, tuna, beef, eggs, chicken w/misc carbs throughout the day. Nice clean diet. 4,000ish cal would be my guess.

WORKOUT: None.

DECK: Finished all bolts today. Facia boards in place. Concreted one extra post in (middle of 8' handrail - for extra rigidity). Joists still need nailed in joist hangers, then it's ready for a surface.  Can't wait to get it finished. Can't wait to start on building new kitchen cupboards.

BEERS: 2. Didn't feel like it, despite day-long construction.


----------



## Big G (Dec 26, 2007)

*12/26/07*

WEDNESDAY - Day after Xmas (back to work).

SLEPT: 11:30pm-6:45am (In bed by 10pm - spent 1½hrs reading "Optimizing Strength Training - Designing Non-linear Periodized Workouts". Tough read, but informative and soon to be incorporated into workout plans).

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:20am:10whites,2eggs,3toast+PB,banana,coffee,sups
Meal 2 - 11:00am:whey shake (indigestion since breakfast)
Meal 3 - 1:45pm: PWO pp,pretzels,2bananas,sups.
Meal 4 - 3:45pm:toast(4x60kC),chicken,ff mayo,PB,pistachios
Meal 5 - 7:45pm:2banana,1½McD's chicken,apricot (on road).
Meal 6 - 10:15pm:casein shake w/whey,nuts,berries,banana.

kCal:3,612 (336g protein, Avg.42½g/meal + incomplete).


*WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL* (3of6) - 5x5 WO today.

*1) DB Press*
55lb:1x8 (warmup)
70lb:1x5
85lb:1x5
90lb:1x3 PR (heavy!)
85lb:1x3 (1min RI - should've waited longer)
75lb:1x6 (1 extra rep)
then 
60lb burnouts:1x15, 1x10, 1x7.

*2) One arm DB rows*
60lb:1x8 (R&L)
80lb:1x5 (R&L)
100lb:2x5 PR (R&L) - right grip struggling, but OK.
90lb:2x5 (R&L)
Note:Last rep of last three sets (R&L) not fully to abs.

*3) Incline BB Press*
135lb:1x5
155lb:1x5 (just!)
145lb:1x5, 1x3 (just)
135lb:2x5 (failed last rep)

*4) Bent-Over BB Row*
155lb:1x5
165lb:1x5
175lb:3x5 PR
Note:Last rep of last three sets not fully to abs.

*5) Cable Xover* (upwards)
None. Out of time. 

*6) Reverse Cable Xovers* (hands X'd rows)
None. Out of time. 

NOTES: Nice workout. Heavy weights. Huge upper back pump. Fucking strong after few days off. 5x5 routines are fun! No regrets missing #5&6. Invested full hour in free weights. Nice!


PLAN CHANGES: Due to Xmas, workout plans adjusted this week. Upper Horizontal moves from Mon' to Wed'. Leg1 is skipped. Cardio will be before (or after work) either Thurs' or Fri. Upper Vertical & Leg2 remain on Thurs & Fri. i.e. 3days back to back weight-training Wed-Fri, plus one cardio session. 

NEXT WEEK (DECK): I'm off work Mon & Tues (again). I should have the deck completed by the end of the holiday. Currently planning to maintain workout schedule i.e. Garage workouts Mon & Tues next week (BB, power-rack & DBs up to 65lb only).


----------



## Big G (Dec 28, 2007)

*12/27/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 11:30am-7:05am

WEIGHT: not measured

Meal 1 - 7:20am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,kiwi,grpfrt
Meal 2 - 11:10am:2toast+PB,banana,pp (pp @ end of food log)
Meal 3 - 2:00pm: PWO pretzels,2bananas,pp,sups.
Meal 4 - 5:00pm:toast,chicken,lite mayo,sml banana
Meal 5 - 9:00pm(after shopping)turkey burger w/fruit.
Meal 6 - 12:00am:8oz beef patty + sml apple.

kCal: 4,151 (Avg.41g/meal + incomplete)

MILK: Reintroduced to diet today after resigning to fact that soy milk will not incorporate into coffee most of the time. Curdled soy-milk in coffee is just too disgusting to drink. I'm sick of wasting time and money trying to make a cup that doesn't do that. I've tried various brands, milk before coffee, coffee before milk, hot coffee, cool coffee... All kinds of things. Sometimes it works (kind-of) but mostly it doesn't. Milk is back, at least until my next cut (Mar-Apr'08).

SORE: Chest, from yesterday. Kewl! 

WRIST PAIN: I have a pain in my right wrist. I've had it for about 5 days now. It's not too bad, but it hurt a little bit curling DBs today. Hopefully it'll be better soon. I wonder if it came from tricep BB presses last week. They felt awkward at the time. I'll use an EZ-Bar today and see if that's better.


*WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL *(3of6 - Heavy day, with partner - Timing: I go, you go)

*1.Seated Military BB Press* (back on chair throughout).
Warmup - bar:1x15, plus waved 10lb DBs around, stretching.
115lb:1x5
135lb:1x3
155lb:1x3
165lb:1x3 PR
175lb:1x1½(fail) PR
175lb:1x1
155lb:1x1 + 1x2 (stopped after 1 to move seat)
155lb:1x3
then 115lb burnouts...
115lb:1x11, 1x7, 1x6.
Note: Usually do chins/pullups first, but straight-bar was occupied. Swapped exercises 1&2 to avoid waiting.

*2. Chins/CG Pullups *(on straight bar)
 - suppinated(BW):1x5 (warmup) 
 - suppinated(BW+25lb):1x4
 - neutral(BW+35lb):1x4
 - pronated(BW+45lb):1x4 PR
 - suppinated(BW+45lb):1x4 PR
 - neutral(BW+90lb!):1x¾ then (BW+70lb!):1x1¾ PR
 - pronated(BW+35lb):1x5

*3.Smith Machine Shrugs*
185lb:1x5
235lb:1x5
285lb:1x5 (w/straps)
335lb:1x5 (w/straps)
375lb:1x5 PR (w/straps, 70%ish. Heavy!)

*4. Bar Hangs*
1x65sec PR
1x50sec

*5a. Tricep EZ-Bar press* (elbows close together, bar lowered to point at which elbow is at 90º).
65lb:1x0(fail - did 65lb last week. tired from bench presses yesterday?)
55lb:1x9, 1x8

then...
*5b. Tricep Rope Pulldown*
100lb:1x10

then straight onto...
*5c. Overhead tricep cable extension*
100lb:1x8
100lb:1x13
Note: 5a & 5b didn't seem to hit triceps too well. I think they were tired and, even focusing on strict form, other muscles were helping out. 5c got 'em good!

*6. Incline bench DB curls* (leaning back on incline bench, upper arm 90º to floor, elbows locked in place, biceps burning like fire - last rep of all sets lowered extra slowly, then 2 negatives at the very end. - Oh, the pain, the pain... Workout partner said my face belonged in a horror movie!)
30lb:1x9, 1x8, 1x6 +2 negatives (Ouch!! Burnburnburn!!).

NOTE: Nice wokout. Heavy! Great pump. Biceps, shoulders & triceps fried (but especially biceps!).


BRAGGING RIGHTS: One of the bigger guys in my gym was doing smith machine shrugs before me today. At most he had 3x45lb plates on both sides and his form was just terrible at that weight. He was using his back to kind-of flick the bar up, then it was falling just as fast. His smaller side-kick was shrugging 185lb and acting as if he was shrugging a car! I did 185lb like it was an empty bar, and 375lb by the time I was done. I remember looking at that guy and wondering what it would take to lift like him. Well... now I'm probably stronger than him in some movements. Who wants to bet that he'll be coming to me for advice soon? Bodybuilding is a results oriented game and I'm definitely getting results! 

Say what you want, I'm still getting fucking big and fucking strong and it's happening fucking quickly! I'm up 31lb from March'07. And I still have abs (slightly less defined, but not far off).

My wife calls me a "Husband-o-saurus" these days!

"All natural or all bull!" - G.
"It's called a power-rack, not a pussy-rack" - G.


----------



## Big G (Dec 28, 2007)

NOTE: Wed 12/26/07 workout says UPPER VERTICAL. 
It should read UPPER HORIZONTAL.  Oops!


----------



## Big G (Dec 29, 2007)

*12/28/07*

FRIDAY - Last day at work before 4 days off. Woohoo!

SLEPT: 12:30am-7:00am (Up late watching Fried Green Tomatoes on TV w/wife, then reading. Woke v.tired)

WEIGHT: not measured - not pooping in the morning anymore it seems. Always used to weigh in before breakfast & after poop.

Meal 1 - 7:20am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,grpfrt,kiwi
Meal 2 - 11:00am: oats,milk,plum,pistachios,1½pp
Meal 3 - 2:30pm: PWO pp,pretzels,2bananas,sups
Meal 4 - 6:00pm:2McDsChckenBrst,3bread,pear
Meal 5 - 7beers!
Meal 6 - 10:00pm:8ozBeef,nuts,seeds,Asian pear

*WORKOUT: LEGS2 (3of6)*

*Warmup:*
4mins on elliptical: 1min fwd, 1min bckwrd X2

*Core:*
Skipped it. Fuck it. Anxious about squats. Wanted to just get 'em done!

* - Squats *
135lb:1x5(warmup)
185lb:1x3(warmup)
220lb:1x20
Personal Goal: Add 5lb to squats EVERY week and do 20 reps EVERY time per "SuperSquats" (book). Actually added 10lb this week so that next week (with partner) I'm using 225lb (i.e. bar + 4x45lb plates).

* - Pullovers*
25lb(plate):1x20
Note: As recommended in Super Squats (max rib-cage expansion following "deep breathing squats")

*- Leg Extensions* (2nd time ever)
200lb:1x8 (heavy but not too bad)
220lb:1x8 (heavy! reps7&8, 80%)
220lb:1x7 (still heavy! rep7, 70%)
*
- Straight-Leg Deadlifts* (3rd time)
135lb:1x8
185lb:1x8
205lb:1x8
225lb:1x8 
245lb:1x6 PR
Note: Kept a good arch throughout, but mde my back ache. 

*- Calf Press *
405lb(machine max):1x15 (hurting my back - too heavy?)
300lb:1x15 (better - lactic burn)
300lb:1x7 (My back's aching being pressed into the seat).

*- Bar Hangs*
1x50sec (quit too early - could've held on - slacker!)
1x45sec (Fuck it. I just want outahere. I'm done!).

NOTES Re: SQUATS
Really tough going today. By rep 10 my head was saying "Oh well, never mind, you tried... Now put the bar down!". By rep 13 my legs were visibly shaking and I was sucking air big-time. By rep 15 I had rep 20 in my sights but was sweating profusely. Reps 16-20 took at least 5-6 big gasps of air before I felt ready and I had to be really careful not to lean forward while lifting. This was literally an exercise of mind over matter today. When I eventually  completed rep 20 and sat down for a minute, I expected some relief but instead my ass was killing me just sitting there.

Ass ache continued long into the night too! Even next day, although not quite so badly.


----------



## goob (Dec 30, 2007)

20 rep squats???!!!  Good work, I'd be lucky to hit 220 for 1 rep.


----------



## StanUk (Dec 30, 2007)

Looking good G, some very good progress, keep it up!


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice job on the squats!!!  

Have a Happy New Year!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year from Scotland, BigG!

All the best for 2008 and may the God of Squats make you cry with pain again this year


----------



## vortrit (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like you've got some really great training ideas going! Solid workouts!

I hope you had a great holiday and happy new year!


----------



## Big G (Jan 2, 2008)

goob said:


> 20 rep squats???!!!  Good work, I'd be lucky to hit 220 for 1 rep.



Really!? I'm going to have to get back in your journal and start harassing you about strength training then! If you only ever lift 200lb, you'll only ever lift 200lb!  

20rep squats'll getcha! Pick a weight you can only do 10 of, then do 20 with it... Seriously!



StanUk said:


> Looking good G, some very good progress, keep it up!



I plan on it! Thanks Stan! Much appreciated.



katt said:


> Nice job on the squats!!!  Have a Happy New Year!!



Thanks Katt! You too! 



SamEaston said:


> Happy New Year from Scotland, BigG! All the best for 2008 and may the God of Squats make you cry with pain again this year



I fear He may! 

Happy New Year to you too.



vortrit said:


> Looks like you've got some really great training ideas going! Solid workouts!
> 
> I hope you had a great holiday and happy new year!



Thanks V. All the best to you too.


----------



## Big G (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so goofy sometimes. No-one had posted anything in my journal for a while so I figured I must've stuck my foot in my mouth and said something bad at some point. I turn my back for a minute and everyone and their brother has posted good wishes. Now I feel stupid. What am I like!? And this year I was going to be more confident in myself! Doh!

Anyway... let's get this journal updated with all the holiday frivolities. With luck I'll have time tonight to brouse everyone else's journals too.


----------



## Big G (Jan 2, 2008)

*12/29/07*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 1:00am-10:00am

WEIGHT: 191.6lb after breakfast. must've lost some weight.

FOOD LOG: Not maintained.

WORKOUT:None. Day 1 of 4 - New Year vacation. 

PLANS (SAT-TUES): 
Rototill & level back yard.
Use excess dirt to fill last 3 empty raised veggie boxes
Wheelbarrow 2ton gravel from front to back yard & spread
Nail deck joist in place
Buy, cut & install 320sqr-ft deck surface!
Build complex triangle/square stairway
Buy & install deck handrails.

All with a sore ass, from yesterdays squats!

NOTES Re: CLOTHES
I am outgrowing my clothes!! Seriously! I have at least a dozen pairs of jeans that were once baggy but are now skin tight on the upper leg. Most of my "large" Tshirts look plain stupid; way too small. I'm in desperate need of more clothes.

GOOD FORTUNE: I forgot to take a gym Tshirt to work on Thursday so went to Macy's to get one (I had an old gift card to use up anyway). Fortunately I arrived to discover a massive year-end clothes clearance; Additional 30% off already 50% off prices (i.e. 65% off original) for select items (10-12 racks worth). I sifted through everything. There were hardly any 32-32 pants; mostly 30 inside leg. I found several jeans (all too tight - dammit!), lots of $2-6 XL Tshirts; designer stuff (kewl!), 3 absolutely knockout designer jackets (total $135, were $400+!) and, finally, a pair of dress pant that were baggy enough for me ($25; were $70). Sweet!  

I love the jackets; one brown suede, one heavy gray military-lookin', one gray-cordroy/brown-fuzzy-fleece-lined (quirky!) & all three are short, on the belt line, perfect for me (tall). I don't think I've ever had three jackets to choose from before, ever! Mrs G is saying same thing too due to her 3, new, on-sale coats. 

Let's just hope I don't become XXL any time soon! Well... maybe.


----------



## Big G (Jan 2, 2008)

*12/30/07*

SUNDAY

FOOD LOG: Not maintained. Drank too much. Didn't eat enough or as often as I should've. Nowhere near enough water. Oh well... Happy holidays!

WORKOUT:None. Day 2 of 4 - New Year vacation. 

NOTES: After spending 14hours yesterday rototilling & digging back yard (piling approx 7ton dirt in front driveway & filling three 8cubic-ft raised veggie boxes) today I covered the back yard (now level) in fine-crushed gravel. It's basically like one large cat litter box now i.e. No more mud getting tracked into the house!


----------



## Big G (Jan 2, 2008)

*12/31/07*

MONDAY

FOOD LOG: Not maintained. 

WORKOUT:None. Day 3 of 4 - New Year vacation. 

NOTES: Up at noon. Went to four different stores before I found eggs for breakfast. Drove to lumber yard to buy deck surface only to find that they closed! Sucky morning!

Called every lumber yard in the city. Eventually found $8.45/pc on 16' boards at Emerson. H.Depot agreed to price match. Took remainder of day to unload, do quick grocery shop, go back to H.Depot to find that they had closed and I would have to wait until tomorrow to pickup 16' 2x6's for stairway frame.

WORKED until 11:30pm nailing joists in place. Figured no-one would complain about me working late because other people were setting off fireworks and shooting guns in neighboring streets!


----------



## Big G (Jan 2, 2008)

*1/1/08*

*Happy New Year!*


TUESDAY

WEIGHT: 188.3lb - Definitely lost weight (Dehydrated? Not eating enough? 191lb+ last week.)

FOOD LOG: Not maintained. 

WORKOUT:None. Day 4 of 4 - New Year vacation. 

NOTES: Picked up twenty 16' 2x6's from H.Depot PLUS bought lrg commercial brick/tile cutter for $299 (marked down from $727 due to motor being serviced - new points 0- one helluva deal! - I've needed a saw like this for years - have tiles and bricks all over the place requiring cutting) AND $149 cast iron outside fireplace (for use on new deck).

AFTERNOON/EARLY EVENING I nailed remaining deck joists into place. Would've carried on with Hallogen lights on but it was bitterly cold today. Snowed 4-6" and howled freezing gales all day. It was awful! Can't wait to get out of Ohio.


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

Happy (belated) holidays G!


----------



## Big G (Jan 3, 2008)

goob said:


> Happy (belated) holidays G!



Thanks! You too! I've been too busy to go journal hopping recently, but I will here soon! I hope you're well.

All the best,
G.


----------



## Big G (Jan 3, 2008)

*1/2/07*

WEDNESDAY - Back to work today. 

SLEPT: 11:15am-6:45am (Woke tired; need more sleep tonight)

Meal 1 - 7:20am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,grapefruit
Meal 2 - 10:30am:3toast+PB,apple,whey(limited food at work)
Meal 3 - 1:45pm:2toast+PB,2toast+tuna/mayo,banana.
Meal 4 - 6:00pm:4pc bread,2 McD's chicken breast,apple.
Meal 5 - 8:15pm:turkey meatloaf w/yams,brussel sprts,brocli
Meal 6 - 10:15pm:casein shake w/whey,berries,nuts,seeds.

kCal: 4,040 (327g protein)

BREAD relied on too heavily during the day today. Need to prepare some cracked wheat, rice or something to bring to work instead of bread.

WORKOUT: None. Forgot my gym bag today. I packed it full of nice clean Tshirts, placed it beside my nice, fresh, gallon of water, then left home without them! Dammit. 

NOTES: I don't mind not working out today really. I feel kind-of bummed anyway just having to go back to work after the holidays. A rest will be well appreciated.


----------



## Big G (Jan 3, 2008)

*1/3/07*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 11:00pm-7:00am (still woke tired)

Meal 1 - 7:20am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,grapefruit
Meal 2 - 10:20am:2toast+PB,apple,1½whey(limited food @work)
Meal 3 - 1:55pm: PWO pretzels,whey+sups(incl 2nd multivit)
Meal 4 - 3:40pm:2toast+PB,2toast+tuna/mayo,pistachios.
Meal 5 - 6:00pm 2xMcDs chicken breast
Meal 6 - 8:30pm:6oz beef,broccoli,brussel sprouts,tomatoes.
Meal 7 - 10:45pm: Casein shake w/whey/berries/nuts/seeds

kCal: 4,028 (390g protein. Avg 45g/meal + incomplete)

WRIST PAIN: continuing in right hand (from before Xmas). I'm pretty sure it was caused by BB skulcrushrs w/straight bar because at the bottom of that movement it twists my wrist and it's that same twisting movement that causes the pain now. Fortunately no twisting is involved in Horizontal Day. So here goes...


*WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL.*

*1) DB Press*
50lb:1x5 (warmup)
70lb:1x4
90lb:1x5 (failed on 3 last week. stopped on 5 to try 100lb)
100lb:0 (miss)
100lb:0 (miss again, even after 3min RI. maybe next week!)
95lb:1x1 PR (Kewl! 1st time w/95lb DBs)
95lb:0 (miss)
90lb:1x6 PR (rep record for 90lb)
then 
70lb burnouts:1x13, 1x8, 1x6.

*2) One arm DB rows*
70lb: R - 1x5 (R only. too easy)
100lb: R - 1x7(heavy, but all to abs)
100lb: L - 1x7(R6&7 not to abs)
110lb: R - 1x3½ PR (failed R4 - right grip struggling)
110lb: L - 1x3½ PR (failed R4)
then 
80lb: R - 1x13 (all to abs)
80lb: L - 1x12 (R12 not top abs)

*3) s/set w/#4 Incline BB Press* (Elbows to 90º only)
135lb:3x10 (failed last rep, last set)
Note: Did 1x5(just) w/155lb last week. Tried 10rep sets this week. 

*4) s/set w/#3 Bent-Over BB Row*
155lb:1x7 (R6&7 not to abs)
155lb:1x8 (3min RI while spotting someone. R8 not to abs)
155lb:1x6 (#6 not to abs)
Note: Did 3x5 w/175lb last week, but 155lb felt heavy enough this week. Went for reps, but didn't do too well. 80lb DB rows may have wiped me out a little bit.

*5) S/set w/#6: Cable Xover (upwards)*
None. Out of time. 

*6) S/set w/#5:  Reverse Cable Xovers (hands X'd rows)*
None. Out of time. 

NOTE Re DB PRESS: Goofy work colleague saw me trying to push 100lb DBs up, grabbed the DBs unexpectedly (while I was underneath!) and tried to spot me (without warning!). Instead, he pulled my left arm in one direction and my right arm in another. I damned near dropped a 100lb DB on my head! Fortunately it missed my face but crushed my pen as it hit the floor. Now my favorite pen is all smashed flat and stupid looking. Still... better than it being my nose I guess. Dumbfuck could've fucked me up good'n'proper. Who acts like that? Dumbass! He should've at least asked me if I needed his help first. Jeez! That's just dangerous! 

That's why I tried the 100lb DBs again anyway, after a 3min break. I didn't really get a chance to give it my all on my first attempt. I'll try again next week.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

Gawd, what a dumbass!!  I would have been really angry..

btw - gj on the workout - nice benching!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your pen. That's a very nice workout nevertheless! I wish I had my diet together as much as you, but right now I'm waiting to start classes in two weeks so I kind of have to plan my diets and workout around that. Until then it's hit and miss and phasing out the holiday diet.


----------



## Big G (Jan 5, 2008)

katt said:


> Gawd, what a dumbass!!  I would have been really angry. btw - gj on the workout - nice benching!



Thx! Near the end of the last 6wk program my 1RM for BB bench was 210lb. The plan for this program was to up my DB press to 100lb and see what impact it had on my BB bench. I'm getting close to that 100lb rep (got 95lb) and still have two weeks to go. Fingers crossed, I'll get there.



vortrit said:


> Sorry to hear about your pen. That's a very nice workout nevertheless! I wish I had my diet together as much as you, but right now I'm waiting to start classes in two weeks so I kind of have to plan my diets and workout around that. Until then it's hit and miss and phasing out the holiday diet.



Come hell or high water, make sure you eat some protein at least every few hours. Otherwise (from what I understand) your body will turn catabolic and raid existing healthy muscle for the amino-acids/protein necessary to repair the muscles damaged your recent workouts. You'll never get bigger if you're robbing Peter to pay Paul. You need fresh, new protein ingested constantly, always. Do that and you'll get bigger even amidst the craziest schedule. Just drink loads of water too (1gal+, evenly throughout the day) to help your kidneys process all that protein.

Good luck with thise classes. I'm rootin' for ya.


----------



## Big G (Jan 5, 2008)

*1/4/08*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 11:00pm-7:30am (late. didn't want to get up)

Meal 1 - 7:40am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,grapefruit
Meal 2 - 10:45am:3toast,whey (crappy meal. whatever)
Meal 3 - 2:20pm: PWO pretzels,nuts,whey.
Meal 4 - 6:15pm:tuna & toast w/almonds & pear.
Meal 5 - 9:15pm:beef meatloaf(oats,veg,meat)b.sprout,brocli
Meal 6 - 11:00pm:casein shake w/whey,nuts,seeds,berries.

kCal: 3,887 (340g protein. Avg 40½g/meal + incomplete)


*WORKOUT: LEGS2 (4of6)*
NOTE: Fucking lame today. Couldn't get motivated. The thought of 20rep squats w/225lb had me thinking of not even going to the gym at all (Plus my knees kind-of ache today too, which didn't help). When I finally got to the gym I didn't really want to do anything. I started squatting then quit on 10. A few leg presses later and I left, bummed. "One of those days" I guess. Oh well.

*Warmup:*
4mins on elliptical: 1min fwd, 1min bckwrd X2

*Core:*
Nothing. Coulda, woulda, shoulda... but just got on with squats instead. Fuck it.

*1)Squats *
135lb:1x5(warmup)
185lb:1x3(warmup)
225lb:1x10
245lb:1x5
265lb:1x1 (stopped due to wierd burning sensationpain in hip)
Personal Goal: Add 5lb to squats EVERY week and do 20 reps EVERY time per "SuperSquats" (book). This week I failed miserably with 225lb, opting to listen to the little voice in my head that said "That's enough... put the bar down" 
*
1b)Pullovers*
None. I just didn't feel like doing shit today. 

*- Leg Extensions *(3nd time ever)
150lb:1x8 (easy warmup)
220lb:1x8
220lb:2x8 (heavy! burn!)

*- Straight-Leg Deadlifts* (3rd time)
None. I left after leg extensions. 

*- Calf Press *
None. 

*- Bar Hangs*
None. 

NOTE: What a fucking waste of time. I would've been better off not going at all. 

Oh well... maybe next week'll be better. I don't often get like this. I just feel so... I dunno... so "blah" today

New year blues?
Money worries?
Both the above?

Something. 

Blah!


----------



## StanUk (Jan 5, 2008)

Dont worry about it G, everyone has days like those, usually just motivates you to work harder next time. For me I find my motivation all depends on how my workout starts out, if i have a good start then i can keep going, whereas if I fail on something easy at the start or just cant be bothered to lift it, then ill just give up straight away!


----------



## goob (Jan 5, 2008)

As stan said G, everyone has off days.  some are under par, and then some are just utterly pointless.  Don't sweat it, it's like a wave, your on the low end, but it will rise up again and you'll be kicking ass again.

Stan, you should start a journal dude.


----------



## Big G (Jan 7, 2008)

Stan / Goob - Thx for encouragement. 

I was kind-of glad, over the weekend, that my legs weren't fucked (like last week) because I spent much of the weekend walking around on the 2x10 beams and joists of my partly completely deck while trying to install the surface. If my legs had been all fried it'd've certainly made that job a lot more difficult (if not impossible).

I'll be back! 

Thx again!

G.
PS. Still need to find time to check out your journal, Goob (maybe tonight, while wife's at work). And what's this about you not even having a journal, Stan!!? Get on it... Slacker!).


----------



## Big G (Jan 7, 2008)

*1/5/08*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 11:15pm-7:15am (woke rested & ready to go).

Meal 1 - 8:00am:10white,2eggs,3toast+PB(didn't fancy fruit)
Meal 2 - 11:15am:2nd breakfast+orange.
Meal 3 - .... food log .....
Meal 4 - .... not maintained...
Meal 5 -  .... after meal 2.....
Meal 6 - ate well, but too busy to update log.

kCal: , (g protein. Avg g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: gal.

SORE: Chest (especially upper). Legs feel nothing from yeterday's mini workout. No surprise there I guess.

WORKOUT: None.

NOTES: Up early, but couldn't get motivated. Made industrial pooper-scooper from old saucepan first thing in the morning. No small task cutting and drilling into stainless steel! Back yard is now covered is fine gravel (looks like XL dog-litter box!) so needed heavy-duty scooper to keep it clean. Removed ½ of saucepan walls and drilled holes in base. It works perfectly!

Spent the rest of the day in front of TV or PC looking outside at the snow and icy wind. I finally got myself out there about 5pm, set-up the hallogen lights and installed cross-sections/addtional-supports between all joists. Finished about 10pm. Tomorrow I'm installing the surface. Woohoo!


----------



## Big G (Jan 7, 2008)

*1/6/08*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 12:30am-10:00am

FOOD LOG: Not maintained. Ate badly too. 3 meals and probably a dozen beers throughout the day! Bad! 

kCal: ? At least 1,000 from beers though! Oops!

WATER: ?gal. Not enough! 

SORE: Nothing. All good.

WORKOUT: None.

DECK BUILDING all day. Decided to install additional framing lumber around edges of deck (where it meets the fence and butts up to the house - too ½ the day!).
Then...
Removed 2x 8' sections of fence,
Installed appriox' 100sqr ft of decking boards,
Placed new cast iron outside fireplace on deck,
Re-installed previously removed fence sections,
And...
Huddled round fire w/wife, sipping Crown Royal and revelling in how cool it is to have a huge deck in our back yard! It's looking awesome already. It's going to be a work of art when it's finished.

Will complete decking installation next week, then move onto handrails. Should be completely done with outdoor projects in 2-3 weeks (tops!) then (finally) focus my attention inside (#1 project = build/install kitchen cupboards.

MUM visiting in May. Would like to have all ½ completed projects fully completed by then!


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds like a great Sunday !


----------



## Big G (Jan 8, 2008)

katt said:


> Sounds like a great Sunday !



Yeah. Bit too much beer drinking really, but oh well. At least it wasn't snowing, raining freezing rain and howling icy winds!

This is definitely the wrong time of year to be building decks in Ohio!


----------



## Big G (Jan 8, 2008)

*1/7/08*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 12:00am-7:00am

Meal 1 - 7:20am:10white,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,mandarin
Meal 2 - 10:30am: pp & muesli(oats,dried fruit,seeds,milk)
Meal 3 - 2:10pm: PWO pp,2over-ripe bananas(blagh!),pretzels
Meal 4 - 4:10pm:1½toast+PB,2toast w/tuna&ff mayo,apple.
Meal 5 - 7:00pm:4oz chicken(dark/leftovers)stir-fry veg.
Meal 6 - 11:15pm:casein shake w/whey,nuts,berries,yogurt.

kCal: 3,729 (310g protein. Avg 36g/meal + incomplete)

NOTE: No food in house when I got home. Ate canned chinese veg w/dark chicken meat then went to grocery store. Spent remaining 4hours boiling veg, roasting beef...etc. Calories were OK up to the point I got off work, then it fell short a little. Oh well.

WATER: 0.95gal. Not enough in the evening though.

SORE: Nothing. All good.

WRIST PAIN: Still there, but only if I'm lifting/moving/holding something. Definitely a wrist twist injury from using straight bar for BB skullcrushers. I'm not doing that again. My wrist didn't like that at all! I wonder how long it'll be to heal. It's been sore since well before Xmas.


*WORKOUT: LEGS-1 (?of6)*
NOTE: Should be Upper Horizontal today but work colleague wants to do that one with me tomorrow. Doing Legs1 instead (used to be on Tusdays) becauseI haven't done it since 12/18 due to Xmas/NewYear holidays messing with schedule.

*A) Warmup: 4mins on elliptical *
 - 1min fwd, 1min bckwrd (x2)

*B) Core Warmup/Workout* 
 - decline situps +throw/catch 6lb ball: 1x25 (easy)
 - decline situps +6lb ball behind head: 1x25

*1) Sumo Deadlifts *(120sec RIs for sets > 250lb).
135lb:1x10
185lb:1x10
225lb:1x10
275lb:1x7 (no straps - R grip failing on 7. not bad!)
295lb:1x6 (w/straps - still needed regrip for #6. wtf!?)
320lb:1x3
Note: Damn! I thought my old PR was 315lb so I was delighted with 320lb 1x3. Updating this journal I realized that my old PR was 335lb. Doh! No wonder 320lb came up so easily!
1b) Bar Hangs: 1x60sec, 1x40sec.

*2) Front Squats* (arms crossed. heels on 10lb plates. only 3rd time doing these. - feeling more comfortable today)
135lb:1x10
155lb:1x10 (surprisingly hard)
175lb:1x5 (quit a little early - time is ticking)

*3) Calf Press *(standing - on hack squat machine)
450lb:1x25
540lb:2x15
630lb:1x15
Note: Got a pain in my foot last time I tried 630lb. Not today though. All is good. 

WORKOUT NOTE: Nice enough. Enjoyable. Wish I'd remembered what my old Sumo PR was. I felt strong today. Could've done 340lb, I'm sure. Had to stop due to lunchtime time constraints.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey BigG! 

How's things? Workouts looking inspired, as always! Glad you like the Front Squats, they feel more natural than back squats for alot of people i guess.

What's with the wrist? Maybe needs icing if there's some residual inflammation there causing you pain?


----------



## katt (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice job G!   I know, those deads & squats take so long sometimes !!


----------



## Big G (Jan 8, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey BigG! How's things? Workouts looking inspired, as always!
> 
> Glad you like the Front Squats, they feel more natural than back squats for alot of people i guess.
> 
> What's with the wrist? Maybe needs icing if there's some residual inflammation there causing you pain?



- Thx!
- I wouldn't call 'em more natural but they're interesting. I can't do anywhere near the weight of a back squat, but I've only ever done 'em a few times now. Watch this space!
 - Twisted wrist doing straight BB skullcrushers. Should've used EZ bar. It's more like an awareness that it's injured than a pain really. It'll be fine. I'm not worried.



katt said:


> Nice job G!   I know, those deads & squats take so long sometimes !!



You got that right! More cardio than a cardio workout sometimes!


----------



## Big G (Jan 8, 2008)

*1/8/08*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 12:25am-7:20am (up late, cooked veg, tidied kitchen)

Meal 1 - 7:40am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,grapefruit
Meal 2 - 10:30am: pp & muesli(oats,dried fruit,seeds,milk)
Meal 3 - 2:15pm PWO pretzels,2bananas,whey(x2)
Meal 4 - 4:35pm:3toast+PB,pp,apple(whey=only protein@wrk)
Meal 5 - 7:30pm: chicken,broccoli,grn beans,collards,toms
Meal 6 - 11:00pm: casein shake w/whey,seeds,berries,yogurt

kCal: 4,240 (356g protein. Avg 41½g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 1.3gal consistently throughout day. Perfect.

WHEY used too much today. Omitted to cook some chicken last night while cooking groceries. Got up too late this morning to cook some before work AND forgot to take some tuna with me. Doh!

SORE: Calves (just a little bit). That's all. Legs fine.


*WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL* w/partner. Timing: I go, you go.

*1) DB Press*
50lb:1x5 (warmup)
70lb:1x4
85lb:1x3 
100lb:0 (miss - dammit!)
95lb:1x2 PR (Cool! rep record w/95lb DBs)
100lb:1x1 *PR* (Yay! Left arm did it 2x, right failed rep2)
then 
75lb burnouts:1x12, 1x8, 1x7 (last rep or two spotted. fun)

*2) One arm DB rows*
75lb: R - 1x5 
75lb: L - 1x5
95lb: R - 1x5
95lb: L - 1x5
110lb: R - 1x3½(R4 not to abs - same as last week)
110lb: L - 1x3½(R4 not to abs - same as last week)
then 
85lb: R - 1x11 (last rep not to abs)
85lb: L - 1x10 (last rep not to abs)

*3) s/set w/#4 Incline BB Press* (Elbows to 90º only)
135lb:1x10, 1x9, 1x7 (i.e. failed R10/S2 and R8/S3)
Note: Failed R10/S3 only last week. Tired after 100lb DBs?

*4) s/set w/#3 Bent-Over BB Row* (minimal RI) 
155lb:3x8 (R7&8 not to abs, all sets).

NOTES: Sweaty workout! S/sets at the end were hard work. Puff, pant, puff, pant! Still... delighted w/100lb DB press (almost twice). 1st ever 100lb DB press.  

ALSO: I wonder what impact all this DB work will have on my BB bench (when I go back to doing flat ones again). Old BB 1RM was 210lb if I remember correctly. If I can do 100lb DB presses surely I can beat 210lb with a BB nowadays. Time will tell... And soon!  Next 6wk prog starts in 2weeks I think.One more bulk before ripping down lean for spring.


----------



## Big G (Jan 9, 2008)

*1/9/08*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 12:00am-7:10am (In bed by 10:30pm but was up late reading Optimizing Strength Training: Designing Non-Linear Periodized Workouts - Tough read (mind wanders), but interesting nonetheless). 

WEIGHT: 191.4lb (record high, no?)

Meal 1 - 7:40am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,grapefruit
Meal 2 - 10:30am: pp & muesli(oats,dried fruit,seeds,milk)
Meal 3 - 1:45pm:chicken,cracked wheat&flaxseed,toms,apple
Snack  - 3:50pm:banana (hungry! already.)
Meal 4 - 5:10pm:1toast+PB,2toast+chicken&lite-mayo,pear.
Meal 5 - 8:00pm:beef,collards,broccoli,grn beans,stewd toms
Meal 6 - 12:45am:casein shake w/whey,berries,nuts,seeds (after sleeping 10pm-12:30am)

kCal: 4,546 (375g protein. Avg 45g/meal + incomplete)

WATER:0.9gal.

SORE: Calves (tight - much worse than yesterday - got even tighter after cardio - & worse again after nap 10p-12a. they even hurt to wash in the shower!).


*WORKOUT: CARDIO - H.I.I.C.T* (High Intensity Interval Circuit Training) RI=30sec between exercises.

*Warmup:6mins on treadmill* 4,6,7,8,9 & 4 mph (1min each).
*
THEN 1 CIRCUIT...*

*1) Elliptical Running *(level 10)
1min bkwrd - modest pace. HR 175->155 (+leg burn!).
1min fwd - as fast as possible. HR 155->175.
*
2) Static Row* (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 175->155
1min as fast as possible. HR 155->170.

*3) Stationary Bike* (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 170->150.
1min as fast as possible. HR 150->170.

*4) Stair Climber*:
1min standard pace (level 5). HR 170->160.
1min running up stairs (level 10). HR 160-180.

THEN...5mins in steam room. Ah, bliss!

NOTES: Couldn't row flat out for full minute. 40seconds in my lungs started that old familiar burn and I eased up (just a little) to get through last 20 seconds. Otherwise I kicked butt! Even running (and I mean "running!") up stairs seemed easier today. Not too shabby.

THIS EVENING: I got off work, drove home & found wife on new deck huddled round roaring fire (in out new outdoor fireplace). I joined her. 30minutes later a small glass of Crown Royal joined me! Just a little, as a treat. Mmm!

L-T PLANS: 
Finish this 6wk program. Do one more 6wk bulk. Spend 2wks dropping calories from 4,500 to 2,000 daily (while increasing running). Then 6-8wk strict cut i.e. lose 10-15lb (to drop from 14% to 8% bodyfat and be ripped for Spring/Summer). Game on!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 10, 2008)

Id say you'll beat the old 210lb BB Bench no probs after all your DB work. Sounds like you're all ready to go with your plans for leaning out for the summer.

You know what's coming dont you?? I demand . . . . 


PICS!!!!


----------



## Big G (Jan 10, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Id say you'll beat the old 210lb BB Bench no probs after all your DB work. Sounds like you're all ready to go with your plans for leaning out for the summer.
> 
> You know what's coming dont you?? I demand . . . . PICS!!!!



I know, I know... My Dad's been nagging me about the same thing. He hasn't even seen the England tattoo I got while camping. I'll get some. I want some anyway of the difference pre- and post- workout. I get huge pumped.

I'm going to do a little vid of me squatting too. Actually I'll try to remember to take the camera tomorrow to do to the vid in the gym. I'm doing squats anyway. I'm going to post it on here for some form tips.


----------



## Big G (Jan 10, 2008)

*1/10/08*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 10pm-12:15am then 12:45-7:10am. Slept well last night. Woke rested. Took Melatonin,ZMA & Valerian root(sp?) before going to bed 2nd time. Decided to because didn;t sleep well previous night. Seemed to work.

Meal 1 - 7:30am:10whites,1½eggs,2toast+PB,banana,grapefruit
Meal 2 - 10:30am: pp&muesli(oats,dried fruit,seeds,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 1:45pm: PWO pretzels,2banana,pp
Meal 4 - 3-4pm!!:chicken,cracked wheat + flaxseed,toms,pear
Meal 5 - 7:45pm:roast beef,collards,squash,brocli,grn beans
Meal 6 - 11:20:casein shake w/whey,nuts,seeds,

NOTE Re: MEAL 1 - Dropped ½ cooked yolk. Dog ate it.
NOTE Re: MEAL 3 - Crazy busy at work! Ate a bite here and a bite there. Took an hour to eat entire meal! 

kCal: , (g protein. Avg g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: sucked today. forgot to take gal to work. so busy all day wasn't stopping to refill little glass. 0.6gal(ish)

SORE: Calves are completely fucked today! They've gotten progessively worse over past three days. I'm limping around today. 3days for full DOMS onset!? Wierd. Everything else 100%. Chest/shoulders fine.

WRIST PAIN - Still there. Not so sharp. Only apparent when twisting hand. Not bad. 


*WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL*

*1. Chins/CG Pullups* (on straight bar. timing 1-0-5-0 i.e. VERY slow lower.) 10reps=60sec. 1min RI.
 - suppinated(BW):1x9½
 - neutral(BW):1x6 +4 -ves.
 - pronated(BW):1x4 (copped out)
 - suppinated(BW):1x5 +5 -ves.
 - neutral(BW):1x5 +5 -ves.
 - pronated(BW):1x6 +4 -ves.
 - suppinated(BW-50lb):1x5 +2 -ves
 - neutral(BW-50lb):1x5 +5 -ves.
 - pronated(BW-50lb):1x4 +3 -ves.
Note: Last week did 1RM testing w/v.heavy. This week:reps! Jumped off bench back up into fully contracted position when too weak to pull back up (i.e. negatives, or "-ves" as I call them). Continued with 4-5sec lower. Repeat. Result was unbelievable pump and crazy forearm burn.

*2.Seated Military BB Press *
135lb:1x10, 1x7, 1x6 (back off chair, set 3)
95lb:1x10
Note: Last week 1RM testing. This week 8-10rep range.

*3.Smith Machine Shrugs*
225lb:1x5
275lb:1x5
325lb:1x5 (w/straps)
then on levered deadlift machine (change of angle)
450lb:1x10 (felt like 365lb on smith machine)
470lb:1x8
Note: Traps sore this evening

*4. Bar Hangs*
None. Out of time. Too many reps. Forearms fucked anyway. Did a few triceps cable pulls and one set of EZ Bar curls and I was gone.

*5a. S/Set w/5b. Overhead tricep cable extension*
100lb:1x10
120lb:1x9½

*5b. S/Set w/5a. Tricep Rope Pulldown*
120lb:1x9½ (felt heavy!)
120lb:1x6½

*6. EZ Bar Curl*
85lb:1x8 (would've failed #9)
Note:Have been doing Incline bench DB curls (w/-ves) but no time today. few curls on way out.

NOTES: Sweaty workout! The 9sets of chinups/pullups lowering ridiculously slowly and jumping back into position for negatives kicked my butt! That shit was crazy. I was surprised my forearms started burning, but burn they did! 85lb curls were the cherry on top.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking very strong G!

As for my journal I was planning on starting one very soon however my left shoulder has been giving me some grief (think its more muscular pain that joint pain which is good i think!) so im taking things easy, hope to start one soon once im back to normal though


----------



## Big G (Jan 12, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Looking very strong G!
> 
> As for my journal I was planning on starting one very soon however my left shoulder has been giving me some grief (think its more muscular pain that joint pain which is good i think!) so im taking things easy, hope to start one soon once im back to normal though



Start one anyway. Comment on how your shoulder feels day by day along with anything else on your mind. Documenting your recovery would be valuable to others. Sometimes the most frustrating part of being injured is the length of time it takes to recover. If others could read your journal and see you recover over 6-8 weeks (or whatever) they'd might at least relax with their own injury in the knowledge that it comes back eventually. It doesn't hurt to write a couple of lines a day. Maybe you'd feel like writing more once you got into it. Who knows what benefits would unfold; meet new people, tips on recovery... 

Do it. I'll pop in every now and then, for sure. Like I said, it doesn't hurt to write a couple of lines. If it's never of any benefit to you or anyone else (which I doubt) you haven't lost anything.


----------



## Big G (Jan 12, 2008)

*1/11/08*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 12:45am-6:45am (Up late [a]signing invoices for work - year end, had to take work home, * updating journal & [c] reading Optimizing Strength Training). Slept well (Took melatonin, ZMA & valerian root) but woke tired.

Meal 1 - 7:30am:10whites,1½eggs,2toast+PB,banana,grapefruit
Meal 2 - 10:45am:3toast+PB,banana,whey (ran out of oats).
Meal 3 - 2:30pm:chicken,cracked wheat+flaxseed,stewed toms
Snack  - 5:00pm:banana
Snack  - 6:00pm:banana
Meal 4 - 8:15pm:chicken,grn beans,squash,collard,brocli,tom
Meal 5 - 10:15pm:chicken,grnbeans,squash,collard,brocli,tom
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal: 4,063 (304g protein. Avg 40¾g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 0.8gal. coulda, woulda, shoulda been more. oh well.

SORE: Calves, still (although a litte better than yesterday), triceps (surprisingly), biceps (barely. I figured they'd be fried after all those negative. wierd), lats - a little bit (new! they never get sore. kewl) and abs (from what?).

DENTIST APPT: 12:30pm-2:00pm. Damn! Planned for squats at lunch. Forgot this appt. Messed up food timing. See note.

FOOD TIMING:Ate 2:30pm (after dentist), planned to workout after work but got hungry again at 5pm. Decided to workout at home (wife agreed to video squats), rather than gym to give more than 30minutes to digest banana but got hungry again before I got home. 2nd banana at 6pm. Once home, had to wait for camera batteries to charge (aargh! anxious to get squats done), then finally did squats 7:15pm(ish). Already hungry so didn't bother with SLDs & leg ext's.

KNEES: Aching a little bit this afternoon. Fear of upcoming squats? They were better afterwards. Funny.


WORKOUT: LEGS 2 
Note: WO Partner was pleased to hear I had dentist appt. He said "I hate squats anyway", skipped a lunchtime workout (on his own) and went home straight after work... Pussy!)

Warmup: 10mins dynamic hamstring stretching & practice wide-stance squats w/no weight (waiting for camera batteries to charge). See note re: stretching below.

Core:None. Abs already sore (from?). 

1)Squats 
135lb:1x5(video:infront)
135lb:1x5(video:from side)
225lb:1x20 PR (video:infront)
Note:Had to delete 135lb videos to make room for 3¾min 225lb squats. Digicam's card still full w/Xmas pics. woops!

Skipped the following - already hungry (see notes above)
- Pullovers
- Leg Extensions 
- Straight-Leg Deadlifts 
- Bar Hangs
- Calf Press 

NOTES:HA!:Rocker:20reps w/225lb!Fuck yeah! Copped out on rep 10 last week(slacker!). Lungs burnt afterwards but ass didn't hurt like 220lb reps did two weeks ago. I didn't have a mirror available but I think I was going low enough.

BEER: Accompanied wife to store after squats (she wanted pop). Got tempted by idea of cold Heineken. Once home I only drank two (terrible post-workout nutrition but felt great on burnt wind pipes!). I opened a third and took one sip before getting hit by reminder I was actually hungry. Chicken 'n' green veg followed. 3rd beer was poured away. What a good boy!

PRE-WORKOUT DYNAMIC STRETCHING: I've actually been doing this for a few weeks now. I haven't logged it in these pages so far because... well... I don't know why. I just forget, I guess. I tend to just update last week's notes (with this week's weights/reps) and forget to add it. Anyway... After the elliptical (pre DLs and Squats) I do approx 20 straight-leg front kicks. 3-4 weeks ago just getting foot above belt-line felt like I was stretching. Today (at home, pre-squats) I was kicking my hand which was resting on top of fridge. Big improvement. More stretching to come in following weeks. Will document.*


----------



## Big G (Jan 12, 2008)

*YouTube: BigG-20reps w/225lb @193lbBW&14%bf - 3¾mins.*

Dammit! 

I can't figure out how to embed the video into this page. Plus, it turned out sideways. WTF!? Grr! 

http://www.youtube.com/v/gwwV8kG_LZ4

How do I rotate it 90º? This sucks! 

Don't tell me I need some fancy video editing software. That'd really suck.

Argh!


----------



## Big G (Jan 14, 2008)

*1/12/08*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 10:45pm-7:45am (woke ready for deck building!)

WEIGHT:193.4lb (All-time high! Up 32½lb on March!)

Meal 1 - 8:30am:10white,2egg,3toast+PB,banana,grpfrt,½mango
Meal 2 - 12:00pm:same again (love breakfast).
Meal 3 - 1-8pm beer, beer, beer! aargh!
Meal 4 - 8:30pm:beef'n'green veggies.
Meal 5 - 11:30pm:casein shake w/whey,buts,seeds,berries
Meal 6 - Zzz!

SUPS (for reference) w/breakfast, same as ever; 5Htp, Ginkgo Biloba, Ginseng, Green Tea, Milk Thistle, Fish Oil, Flaxseed Oil, Animal Pak & Animal Flex (Universal). Throughout the day; addiitonal Fish Oil, Flaxseed Oil & Cal/Zinc/Mag. Before workouts; Animal Pump (2-3/week max). After workouts; 2nd Multi-vit/min, CEE, L-Glutamin & NOX3(+ meal of whey/bananas/pretzels). Before bed (sometimes); Melatonin, Zinc/Mag, B complex & Valerian Root (new). Most sourced Buy1-Get1 from Walgreens. Animal products from FitnessOne.com (love those guys - flawless service every time - they even reply to emails!)

kCal: 4,527 (272g protein. Avg 46¼g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 0.1gal. Awful day for water. Chugging beer all day

SORE: Where to start!? Calves, abs, lats, traps, tricep, bicep & shoulders! Legs & ass fine after yesterday's sqauts (thank goodness! - I need 'em for unloading pea-gravel today).

WORKOUT:None. Weekend Warrior projects instead.

NOTES: 8am-12pm farted around on PC, updating journal & food log, emailing Mum, uploading yesterday's squat vid to uTube (1st time doing that) and just generally taking it easy. 12-8p onwards unloading ton of pea-gravel and spreading it under deck (while chuggung beers!). Not using lattice on front so am decorating underneath with stones to give nice, clean, uniform appearance.

BEERS: Ungodly amount! Had a Heineken (leftover from last night) about 1pm (shortly after I got started working) and soon enough I was at the store buying a 12pack of Miller Lite! By 8pm all but one of them was gone and I was huddled round fire (on deck) w/wife & glass of Crown Royal! Way too much drinking today!

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Big G (Jan 14, 2008)

*1/13/08*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 12pm-10am

Meal 1 -10:45am:10white,2egg,3toast+PB,banana,grpfrt,½mango
Meal 2 - 2:45pm:3toast,chicken,ff mayo,pear,nuts
Meal 3 - 6:00pm:chicken w/chinese veg stir-fry
Meal 4 - 9:30pm:beef,green veggies
Meal 5 - 12:15am:casein shake w/whey,nuts,seeds,berries
Meal 6 - Zzz!

Note:Ate well, nice'n'clean, but low carb. Not really intensional but it turned out that way. Ah well. Whatever. I didn't do anything physical today (not like me) so I probably didn't burn so many calories anyway.

kCal: 3,232 (324g protein. Avg 48½g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 0.25gal. Not good. Should've drank loads more after yesterday's beers. I just wasn't thirsty today. 

SORE: see yesterday!

WORKOUT: None.

NOTES: All day, in the house, on my La-Z-Boy, checking a year's worth of accounting entries, one line at a time, for 250+ pages! Urgh! I wanted to be outside putting my deck together and instead I sat inside reviewing a stack of paper bigger than the Yelow Pages line by line by line by...


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

I think you need a carb day..... 


what the hell,,, I post and your last post goes away??????  Did I miss something here?????


----------



## katt (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm such a tard       I was looking at your post from the 4th....


----------



## Big G (Jan 14, 2008)

katt said:


> I think you need a carb day.....
> 
> what the hell,,, I post and your last post goes away??????  Did I miss something here?????





katt said:


> I'm such a tard       I was looking at your post from the 4th....



LOL. Yer funny. 

Hey! Katt... You got any idea how to rotate home videos 90??º and then resave? My wife video'd my recent 1x20 set of 225lb squats * I put it on YouTube (link above) but it turned out sideways and I couldn't fix it. I still don't know how.


----------



## Big G (Jan 14, 2008)

*1/14/08*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 12:30am-7:00am

Meal 1 - 7:30am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,grapefruit
Meal 2 - 10:30am:3toast+PB,1??½whey (no fruit at work. doh!).
Meal 3 - 2:30pm: PWO pretzels,whey,ff milk (still no fruit)
Meal 4 - 3:45pm: (hungry!)2toast+PB,2toast+tuna/mayo,seeds.
Meal 5 - 6:45pm:chicken w/stir-fry chinese veg
Meal 6 - 10:00pm:casein shake w/whey,seeds,nuts,berries

kCal: 3,929 (359g protein. Avg 40g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 0.7gal. should get a gallon in really.

SORE: Abs. The rest of me has pretty-much healed up (calves included - thank goodness!)


*WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL (6of6).*

*1) DB Press*
50lb:1x5 (warmup)
70lb:1x4
85lb:1x3 
100lb:1x3 *PR * Old PR was 1rep (last week).
then 
75lb burnouts:1x13, 1x9(failed 10), 1x7.
Note: Definitely stronger than last week, even w/burnouts. 

*2) One arm DB rows*
75lb: R - 1x5 
75lb: L - 1x5
95lb: R - 1x5
95lb: L - 1x5
110lb: R - 1x5 w/strap (all to abs) *PR*
110lb: L - 1x5 w/strap (R5 not to abs) *PR*
then 
85lb: R - 1x10 (all to abs)
85lb: L - 1x10 (all to abs) 
85lb: R - 1x10 (all to abs) 
85lb: L - 1x10 (7-10 not to abs)
Note: Only 3??½ 110lb rows to abs on previous 2 weeks. Definitely stronger today, although this is the first time I've tried straps on DBs (i.e. may have helped a little bit).

*3) Incline BB Press (Elbows to 90??º only)*
155lb:1x5
175lb:1x5
200lb:0 miss (It was close. Tired after DBs?)
195lb:0 miss (short on time; 60sec RI only)
then 
115lb WG burnouts: 1x23 (too light)
125lb WG burnouts: 1x11, 1x9 

*4) s/set w/#3 Bent-Over BB Row*
165lb:1x5
185lb:1x5 (3-5 not to abs)
then...
135lb burnouts: 1x12, 1x10, 1x9 (last 2-3reps not to abs, all sets. Also, last rep or two lowered v-e-r-y slowly).

NOTES: Nice enough. I wonder of I'll feel that one tomorrow. The day after last week's workout I felt nothing but I'd busted ass on that workout too. We'll see.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey G! 

Great video, i had the sound on, but was doing something on the other side of the room, so when it started all i could hear was huffing and puffing!!

I think my stance is probably just a little wider than yours, which helped me get down a bit deeper. Didn't you say you were doing deep squats earlier on? Maybe im imagining things!

Hows things with you anyway? Amazing job on the DB Press BTW. That's a great incentive to carry on when you improve like that week to week


----------



## Big G (Jan 15, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey G!
> 
> Great video, i had the sound on, but was doing something on the other side of the room, so when it started all i could hear was huffing and puffing!!
> 
> ...



I'm still trying to figure out how to rotate and save videos. If you hear anything on that, pls let me know. 

I need to get some speakers. Not having any is like being deaf. Sucks.

It's funny that you say your wider stance helps you get down further because the wider I go the harder it is to go down low. I've had some posts in the training forum about wider squats and I've even been trying to stretch at home, but progress is very slow, if at all. I wish I could go lower and wider comfortably. I don't know if it's a flexibility thing or not.

I was doing ATG squats before, but I had my feet almost togther back then. I've since got all nerdy about form (i.e. started worrying about my back!) and I personally find I can keep my back much more upright with a wider stance. It's not quite where I want it yet though. More stretching I think. I dont know. I'll get there. One of these days.

Also, thx Re: DB Press. I smashed my Sumo Deadlift record by 35lb today too. I couldn't believe it. 370lb came right up. No problem. Twice. Love that shit! 

Stronger than ever,
G.


----------



## Big G (Jan 15, 2008)

*1/15/08*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 12:30am-7:00am (up late reading. woke tired. need more sleep!)

Meal 1 - 7:30am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grapefruit,??½mango
Meal 2 - 10:45am pp&muesli: oats,dried fruit,nuts,seeds,milk
Meal 3 - 2:35pm: PWO pretzels,pp,pear.
Meal 4 - 4:15pm:2toast+PB,2toast+tuna/mayo,apple.
Meal 5 - 6-10pm Zzz! Tired! Work frazzled my head today.
Meal 6 - 10:20pm:casein shake w/whey,nuts,berries,seeds.

kCal: 3,215 (280g protein. Avg 39??½g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 0.6gal. used to do much better w/water. wassup?

SORE: Nothing really. Abs a little bit. Chest & shoulders OK after yesterday's PR. Calves squishy even when flexed (not healed?).


W*ORKOUT: LEGS1 (6of6)*

*A) Warmup:* 3mins on elliptical (normally 4mins, I cheated)
 - 1min fwd, 1min bckwrd, 1min fwd

*B) Dynamic Stretching*
 - Hamstring: Straight-leg high-kicks X30 (R&L 15ea).

*C) Core Warmup/Workout* 
 None. Abs sore (from?)

*1) Sumo Deadlifts* (120sec RIs for sets > 250lb).
155lb:1x10
205lb:1x10
255lb:1x10
300lb:1x4 (no straps. not bad!)
350lb:1x3 *PR* (w/straps)
370lb:1x2 *PR*
Note:  Previous max=335lb or 345lb (I forget). Anyway... Waaay stronger. Kewl! 

*2) s/set w/#3 Front Squats* (arms crossed. heels on 10lb plates. only 4th time doing these. Bar rolls forwards if I go to parallel. Went as far down as I could.)
135lb:1x10
175lb:1x10 
205lb:1x5 PR 
Note: Legs fine. Shoulders killing me. Bar rolling forwards is a pain (literally!).

*3) Bar Hangs:*
65sec
60sec

*4) Calf Press* (standing - on hack squat machine)
None. Calves still feel squishy even when flexed. presumably not fully healed. 

WORKOUT NOTE: Not exactly a sweaty workout, but still... Really pleased w/370lb DL. That's a big PR right there! 385lb next. That'll be 2xBW.


----------



## Big G (Jan 16, 2008)

*1/17/08*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 6:00pm-10:30pm, then 11:00pm-7:00am 
Note: 6??½hrs sleep past two nights. Exhausted due to pressure/time-constraints/workload at work. It's year-end!

WEIGHT:192.6lb - down a little. no big deal.

Meal 1 - 7:35am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB (no fruit. broke!)
Meal 2 - 11:00am pp&muesli: oats,dried fruit,nuts,seeds,milk
Meal 3 - 2:25pm(PostCardio)4toast,??½tbsPB,6ozChicken,ff mayo
Meal 4 - 7:00pm:chicken'n'veg w/egg sandwich
Meal 5 - 10:15pm casein shake w/whey,nuts,seeds,berries.
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal: 3,821 (342g protein. Avg 45g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 0.9gal. better.

SORE: Chest (a litle. I noticed while in the shower) and my butt (presumably from deadlifts yesterday - I could tell while on the stationary bike - ouch!)


*WORKOUT: CARDIO - H.I.I.C.T *(High Intensity Interval Circuit Training) RI=30sec between exercises.

*Warmup*:6mins on treadmill 4,6,7,8,9 & 4 mph (1min each).

THEN 1 CIRCUIT...
*
1) Elliptical Running* (level 10)
1min bkwrd - modest pace. HR 175->155 (+leg burn!).
1min fwd - as fast as possible. HR 155->175.

*2) Static Row* (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 175->155
1min as fast as possible. HR 155->170.
*
3) Stationary Bike* (level 10):
1min standard pace. HR 170->150.
1min as fast as possible. HR 150->170.

*4) Stair Climber:*
1min standard pace (level 5). HR 170->160.
1min running up stairs (level 10). HR 160-180.

THEN...5mins in steam room. Ah, bliss!
THEN...5min cold shower! It was cold winter water too! Brr!

NOTE: Did well today. Lungs not as burnt up as normal. Could've handled a minute at 10mph on the treadmill, but had my workout partner with me today (1st time he's come for cardio) and he was dying running at 9mph, so I didn't bother with 10mph. Maybe next week. All in all, pretty good though. I should be in good shape for my 6-8week cut coming up (Mar-Apr). Run run run!


----------



## Big G (Jan 18, 2008)

*1/17/08*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 11:15pm-7:00am

Meal 1 - 7:25am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,grapefruit
Meal 2 - 10:30am pp&muesli-oats,dried fruit,nuts,seeds,milk
Meal 3 - 2:15pm PWO pretzels,banana,whey
Meal 4 - 4:45:??½toast+PB,3toast+chicken & lite mayo.
Meal 5 - 7:45pm:turkey meatloaf(w/eggs,oats,peppers) & veg.
Meal 6 - 10:30pm casein shake w/whey,nuts,seeds,berries.

kCal: 4,273 (364g protein. Avg 43g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 1.1gal. better.

SORE: Butt, a little, Chest, a little. Not too bad.


*WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL (6of6)*

*1. Chins/CG Pullups* (on straight bar. timing 1??½-0-3??½-0 i.e. slow lower - but not as slow as last week.) 5reps=30sec. 1min RI. Note:??¾=almost complete rep.
 - suppinated(BW+25lb):1x4??¾ 
 - neutral(BW+25lb):1x4??¾
 - pronated(BW+25lb):1x4??¾
 - suppinated(BW+10lb):1x4??¾
 - neutral(BW+10lb):1x4??¾
 - pronated(BW):1x4??¾
 - suppinated(BW):1x3??½ (dead!)

*2.Seated Military BB Press *
155lb:1x5(just)
145lb:1x5
135lb:1x4??½
125lb:1x5
Note: Two weeks ago; 1RM testing. Last week; 8-10rep range. This week 4-5RM range. i.e. Non-linear periodization.

*3.Smith Machine Shrugs* (No straps throughout)
225lb:1x10
275lb:1x10
295lb:1x10 

*4a. Bar Hangs*
55sec 
Note: Forearms already tired from weighted chins, pullups & shrugs.

*4b. 95lb BB wrist rolls* (1st time doing these)
Hands infront, palms facing me:1x10
Hands infront, palms away:1x10
Hands behind back, palms away:1x10
Note: Forearm burn. Next program will have more forearm stuff.

*5. Overhead tricep cable extension*
110lb:1x10 (easy)
120lb:1x10, 1x7

*6. EZ Bar Curl*
95lb:1x4??½
85lb:1x4??½
75lb:1x5

NOTES:Made good time today, presumably due to less than normal reps. Added wrist rolls just to try 'em out. I'm definitely including those in next 6week program (Due to roll out this weekend! I'm exited!)


----------



## Big G (Jan 18, 2008)

*1/18/08*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 11:45pm-7:00am (Forgot to set alarm, but woke up anyway. Thank heavens!)

Meal 1 - 7:30am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,grapefruit
Meal 2 - 11:15am(late)2toast+PB&1??½whey(small,pre-squats!)
Meal 3 - 2:15pm: PWO pretzels,2banana,2whey
Meal 4 - 4:15pm:1toast+PB,3wht toast +chicken mayo(no food)
Snack  - 9:00pm:banana,walnuts
Meal 5 - 9:45pm:turkey meatloaf(w/oats,peppers,egg) & veg.
Snack  - 11:00pm:2oranges,peanuts,walnuts.
Meal 6 - 12:30pm:casein shake w/whey,nuts,berries,seeds

BEER:Worked until 8:30pm (usually 5:30pm) & ran out of food (lare meal 5). Ate when I got home after 2 beers.

kCal: 4,441 (351g protein. Avg 41??½g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 1.1gal. 

SORE: Triceps a little bit (I noticed while getting changed at the gym). My butt still aches a little bit. Everything else is good. 


*WORKOUT:LEGS2 - (6of6)*

*Warmup:* 4mins on elliptical: 1min fwd, 1min bckwrd X2

*Dynamic stretching:* Staight-leg high-kicks x30 (15ea;R&L).

*Core:*
Nothing. Coulda, woulda, shoulda... but just got on with squats instead. Fuck it. Next workout I'm doing some weighted core work.

*1)Squats *
135lb:1x5(warmup)
185lb:1x3(warmup)
230lb:1x20 *PR*
Note: 5lb more than last week, but not as bad. Knocked 'em out surprisingly quickly and wasn't as breathless afterwards. 

*1b)Pullovers*
None. Short on time. Focused on legs. 

*2) Straight-Leg Deadlifts* (no straps)
135lb:1x10
185lb:1x10
225lb:1x10
275lb:1x7 (heavy!)

*3) Leg Extensions *
200lb:1x10
220lb:1x10
Note:heavy, but could've done 230 or 240. Short on time this time, but next time... 

*4) Calf Press* (standing, on hack squat machine)
540lb:1x20
630lb:1x20
Note: 630lb didn't feel as heavy as I remember. Could've done 720lb I bet, but I had to go. Out of time.
*
- Bar Hangs*
None. Out of time.

NOTES: My butt aches now!


----------



## Big G (Jan 23, 2008)

*1/19/08*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: ? - 10am. 

FOOD LOG: Not maintained. Ate fairly well. Not enough, but fairly regularly.

BEERS: I don't know. 8-10 maybe while outside building deck. It was FREEZING cold' 4??º with windchill of minus stupid degrees!

kCal: who knows, who cares; I have a deck to build.

WATER: Not enough.

SORE: Nothing.

WORKOUT: None.

NOTES: Noon-6pm outside (in sub-zero temperatures) unloading 1ton of pea-gravel onto area underneath deck.


----------



## Big G (Jan 23, 2008)

*1/20/08*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: ?pm - ?am

FOOD LOG - Not maintained. No time. Busy all day building deck. And it was C-O-L-D!!! R-e-a-l-l-y C-O-L-D!

kCal: ? dunno.

WATER: Not enough. 

BEER: 6-8 I think. Not drunk, but a little buzzed (It helped with the cold!).

NOTES: Tore 40' of fence down, installed approx 200sqr ft of decking. Planned to cut edges straight and rebuild fence, but it got dark too quickly. Once it got dark it got even colder! It was already stupidly cold. TV said minus 30??º with windchill after dark! Crazy!


----------



## Big G (Jan 23, 2008)

*1/21/08*

MONDAY - Off work; MLK Day.

SLEPT: I dunno. Up at 10am ready for deck building.

FOOD LOG - Not maintained. Not enough food. Couldn;t bring myself to stop working on deck (Good job too because the light was fading just as I was rebuilding the last section of fence).

kCal: Dunno. 

WATER: Not enough. 

BEERS: 6pack of Heini, 7-10pm, while tidying up outside.

NOTES: Cut straight-edges on potruding decking boards and rebuilt fence (no small job!). Deck floor now 80-85% complete. Remainder of floor can be installed without removal of any fence sections. Two sections will need to be removed to build stairs, but I can worry about that later. Almost done now anyway. It looks awesome already. It's going to look crazy good completed. Can't wait for Spring. I'm having breakfast outside every day, I swear.


----------



## Big G (Jan 23, 2008)

*1/22/08*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 11:00am-7:00am (still woke tired - hard weekend)

Meal 1 - 7:40am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,grapefruit.
Meal 2 - 11:00am:3toast+PB,pp,banana (quick'n'easy).
Meal 3 - 1:45pm:Chipotle burrito w/extra meat. 1500cal!?
Meal 4 - 6:00pm: steak 'n' veg.
Meal 5 - 9:00pm: casein shake (only drank ??½ - feel bloated)
Meal 6 - Zzz! In bed by 9pm. Reading "Poliquin Principles"

CHIPOTLE!: WTF!? I haven't wanted chipotle for well over a year, but suddenly craving it today. I guess I drained myself not eating enough and working such long hours outside in the cold (deck-building) over the weekend. I resigned to the cravings and packed in an over-sized, (extra meat please) $7.10 burrito for lunch. I didn't feel the need to eat again until leaving work.

kCal: 3,869 (282g protein. Avg 37??½g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 0.85gal. Forgot to take gallon to work, but did OK.

SORE: Nothing. No workouts in 3 days now. Tomorrow.

WORKOUT: None. Rest day. Need to create new workout program for next 6weeks. Too busy all weekend building deck in sub-zero temperatures!

Lazy day. =) Well deserved too! 

This morning I told my boss of my deck-building trials and tribulations over freezing weekend. He compared me to the Energizer Bunny and walked off shaking his head muttering something about freezing to death and being crazy. =)

Hey! If it'll make me some cash and get me the hell out of this frozen state, then I'm doing it regardless of the weather!


----------



## Big G (Jan 23, 2008)

*Big News*

Wife landed killer GM position w/local fast food chain (no inside restaurant, pickup window only). $s will be great. Should have no debts by this time next year (incl payoff SUV & 2nd mortgage!) and we should be saving towards her skin surgery (following May'05 gastric bypass & resultant 300lb+ weight-loss).

Woo-fucking-hoo! 

It's about damned time we got debt free. God knows we've been fighting towards that goal for a decade now. I'm so relieved.


----------



## Big G (Jan 23, 2008)

*Fuck, fuck & double-fuck.*

Phone just rang. Apparently big-boss guy at fast-food restaurant now offering $13k less than was agreed at last meeting (which is basically a BIG fucking problem). 

Ain't that just the way. 

Struggle and struggle and finally something good happens. But only for a fucking second. Then it's taken away before you ever even get it. Dammit!

Slap and fucking tickle. Or tickle and fucking slap. Whatever.

If we could just get a fucking break for a second. Damn this life.


----------



## Big G (Jan 24, 2008)

*1/23/08*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 10:00pm-7:00pm (And still wanted more). Early to bed again tonight.

Meal 1 - 7:30am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,grapefruit.
Meal 2 - 10:30am:3toast+PB,3whites,3eggs,banana
Meal 3 - 1:30pm:1toast+PB,2toast+tuna/mayo,pear
Meal 4 - 6:00pm: (after wk) turkey'n'veg.
Meal 5 - 9:00pm:casein shake w/berries,PB & yogurt.
Meal 6 - Zzz! In bed @ 8:30pm reading Poliquin Principles. Sleeping by 10pm.

TOAST: If you've overdosed on toast, have you "overtoast"?

kCal: 3,172 (244g protein. Avg 36g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 0.95gal. not too bad.

SORE: Nothing. Last workout on Friday.

WORKOUT: None. I think I might just take the whole week off and start dropping calories for my cut. I planned to do it March-Apr, but maybe I'll spend two weeks dropping calories from 4,500 to 2,500, run for 6weeks, then gradually increase it again to around 3,800 to just maintain for a while. Either way, I want to be eating normally when my Mum comes from UK to Ohio to visit (mid-May) and I don't want any rapid increases or decreases in calories either.


----------



## Big G (Jan 24, 2008)

*1/24/08*

THURSDAY - OFFICIAL CUTTING START DATE!! (Cut day 1 of 56)

SLEPT: 10am-7am (woke at 4, 5, 6 & 7!). Got up, fed up.

Meal 1 - 7:30am:6whites,2eggs,1toast+PB,banana,grapefruit.
Meal 2 - 10:45pm: pp&muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 2:30pm(PWO):1toast+PB,apple,2banana,1srvg whey.
Meal 4 - 4:30pm:2toast w/tuna & lite mayo,almonds,4fish oil
Meal 5 - 7;00pm:ground turkey & grn veggies.
Meal 6 - 9:30pm:casein & whey shake w/yogurt (no nuts/fruit).

kCal: 2,900!! (237g protein. Avg 30g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:333g (minimal after 5pm).

Note: Woah! I wasn't planning on dropping calories that damned fast. That's just how it worked out. I restricted my intake a little (I certainly wasn't hungry) and ended up in the 2,000s! Maybe I'll just stick with now. I was going to drop 3,900, 3,800 etc for a couple of weeks. Maybe I'll just drop it down further from here already. God, I hope I manage to keep whatever meat I've packed on my body over the past 10 months. Fingers crossed! 

WATER: 0.95gal (good enough - peeing clear all day!)

CUT FORECAST: I'm 194lb now and probably around 15%bf. The gorgeous definition in my abs is long gone. You can see 'em some, but not much (and only if I crunch). Anyway... I digress. If I'm 194 & 15%bf then I 29lb fat & 165lb LBM. If I retained 100% of LBM I would be 8%bf at 180lb. My guess is that I hit the high 170's at around 9%bf and that'd be just fine with me! The long term goal is 200lb & 7-8%bf (so I still have some growing to do!).

SUPS:Adding 10mg ephedra w/breakfast & BCAAs before cardio. Otherwise same (see food log).

SORE: Nothing.

*
H.I.I.T CARDIO & MINI-WORKOUT:*

*Eliptical Trainer*: 25minutes (HR 160-170 throughout)  
 - 2mins modest pace then 30sec sprinting (X8 i.e. 20mins)
 - 10mins fwd, 5mins bckwrd, 10mins fwd.
 - Last 5minutes all at modest pace (exhausted!)

Then...
*Rowing*: 5minutes @ modest pace (HR 155-165 throughout)

Then...
a) *Deadlifts *- 225lb x 10 [HR165@end, then 30sec RI]
b) *Pullups *- BW x 10 [then 60sec RI - puff/pant!!]
c) *Hanging Leg Raises *X7 - feet to head level (should've been 10 - breathless).

*NOTES*: Lungs burnt (a little) but not too bad. Planned to do 3X Giant Set of a,b & c (above) but it was too late already. Somehow, leaving my office, walking to gym, getting changed and doing 30minuts of cardio took 50minutes! Only had 5minutes left then had to change and head back. Ah well.


----------



## Big G (Jan 24, 2008)

*Wife Job Update*

She took the position on their terms. Not ideal, but good enough. We can still do some serious damage to our debts this year. Although forget planning a cruise! Still... musn't grumble (or "muscle crumble" as a friend of mine says).

Life goes on...


----------



## Big G (Jan 25, 2008)

*1/25/08*

FRIDAY (Cut day 2 of 56)

SLEPT: 10pm-7am (slept well too - Melatonin, Valerian Root w/ZMA last night must've helped). Woke pissed off (work issues) but otherwise refreshed. Good day at work.

Meal 1 - 7:30am:7whites,1egg,1toast+PB,banana,grpfruit,sups
Meal 2 - 10:45am: pp&muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 2:15pm:8whites,banana,apple,1toast+PB,½ozWalnuts
Snack  - 4:15pm(before 6pm workout):1toast+PB,apple,pp,fishoil
Meal 4 - 7:30pm(PWO):½pp,6whites,apple,banana,walnuts,sups
Meal 5 - 10:00pm:steak +tomatoe sauce w/mushroom & grn veg
Meal 6 - 12:30pm:casein shake w/½srvng whey,sups. Zzz..

kCal: 2809, (255g protein. Avg 32½g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:322g

WATER: 1.3gal. good! must've sweat 3pints during cardio!

SORE: Nothing.

LUNCHTIME - Picked up a cool, silver, little iPod Nano for $50 complete with arm strap, case, earphones and USB cable from a local pawn shop today. Loaded 5hours of "Aponaut" rave tracks on there to keep me pumped while running/rowing/cycling/jumping-rope. Speaking of... Also bought jumprope today. Plan to jump rope in my heated garage instead of running the sub-zero streets!

The cut continues... (still praying to "keep the meat!")


*H.I.I.T CARDIO* (After work):

*Treadmill: *25mins, 2.6miles, varying speed (almost every minute) anywhere between 6.5mph jogging & 10mph sprints with occassional 1min rests at 4.5mph (HR:160-175)

*Elliptical: *15mins; 10mins fwd, 5mins bckwrd. Speed; 2mins modest pace, 30sec as fast as possible. HR 160-175

*Rowing:* 4mins modest pace (last 30sec fast). HR 160-170.

*Cycling:* 4mins. Level 12 (tough!). HR 165-170

Then...

5mins in steam room (ah, bliss!)

Additional Notes: Sucked down 2 x 16oz waters during cardio. Weighed 191.2 on scale after workout (light! water loss) and also had a little bit of a headache. Nice workout though. Felt kind-of cleansed afterwards. Plus, I'm delighted that I still have it in me to run like that. It's been a while since I've done long sessions cardio like this.


----------



## goob (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking good on the cut G.  Cardio looks strong.  WTF is Aponaut? Chemical brothers and London Elektricity are good for uptempo beats to workout at.


----------



## Big G (Jan 26, 2008)

goob said:


> Looking good on the cut G.  Cardio looks strong.  WTF is Aponaut?



Aponaut - Hard Acid Trance for the next generation
4 free downloads on there (5hrs total music, free). It's fucking awesome! Aponaut is the DJ.



goob said:


> Chemical brothers and London Elektricity are good for uptempo beats to workout at.



Thanks for the tip. Any freebie downloads you know of?


----------



## Big G (Jan 26, 2008)

*1/26/08*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 1:45am-7:15am (up late - wife got off work at 11:30pm. woke early - haircut @ 8:15am. tired!). Took a nap noon-3pm .

WEIGHT: 190lb (Definitely down already!)

Meal 1 - 7:35am:8whites,1egg,1toast+PB,??½banana,grapfrt,sups
Meal 2 - 10:55am:7whites,1egg,??½toast+PB,??½banana,??½apple.
Zzz... - 12-3p (afternoon nap - nice!)
Meal 3 - 3:15pm: pp&muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,ff milk)
Meal 4 - 7:15pm(after shopping):steak & asst grn veg
Meal 5 - 10:30pm:casein/whey shake + asst nuts/seeds.
Meal 6 - Zzz...

kCal: 2,293 (202g protein. Avg 29??½g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:218g

WATER: 0.9gal. good enough.

SORE: Nothing.

WORKOUT: None. Garage is a train-wreck (again). Must tidy space for jump-rope. Kept carbs (& kCals) low to maintain deficit in absence of cardio. Lazy day. Relaxing. Nice.


----------



## goob (Jan 27, 2008)

Big G said:


> Aponaut - Hard Acid Trance for the next generation
> 4 free downloads on there (5hrs total music, free). It's fucking awesome! Aponaut is the DJ.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, trance music is not my thing, but you might like (or have heard)stuff like ..
CJ Bolland - the prophet (really rocks when it gets going)





YouTube Video











Carl Cox - Anphetamine





YouTube Video











London Elektricity (Drum and Bass)





YouTube Video











Roni Size (classic D & B)





YouTube Video











I don't know about for free, but if you use stuff like torrents, well, it could be free if you know what I mean.....


----------



## goob (Jan 27, 2008)

This ones good uptempo stuff too
High Contrast: racing Green






YouTube Video











Ok, i'm going to stop whoring your journal with music videos now....


----------



## Big G (Jan 28, 2008)

PC apparently struggling for bandwidth at the moment. Videos downloading v-e-r-y slowly. I'll try again later. Thanks though. If I like them is there a way to get them on my iPod, d'ya know? I just got an iPod on Friday (figured it'd help with the increased cardio I have planned for 6-8wk cut) and I don't really know much about it yet. Any thoughts?

w/thx,
G.


----------



## Big G (Jan 28, 2008)

*1/27/08*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 12:00am-8:30am

Meal 1 - 8:45am:8whites,1egg,1toast+PB,??½banana,grapfrt,sups
Meal 2 - 11:45am8whites,1egg,1toast+PB,apple.
Meal 3 - Beer!
Meal 4 - Beer! 
Meal 5 - Beer! wtf!?
Meal 6 - 8:30pm:toast+PB,nuts

kCal: 3,500ish, mostly beer. Disaster!

BEER: Couldn't get motivated to go outside in the cold to work on the deck. Decided a couple of cold beers might help (Sunday afternoon treat). 11 Miller Lite later, the deck was looking great, but I'd officially fallen off the cut wagon! Woops!


----------



## Big G (Jan 28, 2008)

*1/28/08*

MONDAY

SLEPT: Like a log! Up at 7:00am, made breakfast, called boss, got OK for day off (what a nice boss), ate breakfast, crawled back into bed (ah, bliss) and slept until 11:30am. Lovely.

Meal 1 - 7:20am:7whites,1egg,1toast+PB,??½banana,grapefruit
Zzz... - 7:30am-11:30am
Meal 2 - 11:50am:7whites,1egg,1toast+PB,apple
Meal 3 - 3:30pm:2toast+tuna/mayo,pear,walnuts
Meal 4 - 6:30pm:2toast+trout/mayo,apple
Meal 5 - 9:45pm:flank steak,brocli,cauliflwr,cabbage,toms
Meal 6 - 11:15pm:casein & whey shake w/berries.

kCal: 2,637 (260g protein. Avg 34g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:251g

NOTE: Updated food log at end of day. Actually thought I'd eaten less than 2,600cal, but apparently not! Ah, well... 2,600 is still OK. 

WATER: 0.8gal. not too bad.

BEERS: None! When you fall off the wagon the thing to do is get right back on it! 

DECK: Surface completely finished today. Looking really good!


----------



## Big G (Jan 30, 2008)

*1/29/08*

TUESDAY - Back to work (Cut day 6 of 56).

SLEPT: 1:30am-7:00am (not enough, but woke feeling OK).

Meal 1 - 7:20am:8whites,1egg,1toast+PB,¼banana,grapefruit
Meal 2 - 10:50am: pp&muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 2:10pm:5oz chicken,½cup brwn rice,½cup canned toms
Meal 4 - 4:00pm(hungry already!):¼oz Walnuts, 1srvng pp
Meal 5 - 6:15pm:5ozBeef,cabbage,cauliflower,grn beans,toms
Meal 6 - 8:15pm:2½ozBeef,cabbage,grn beans (small meal)
Meal 7 - 10:15pm:casein shake w/whey,cranberries,strwbrries

kCal: 2,532 (270g protein. Avg 32¼g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:220g

WATER: 1.1gal - good. sweat like a pig during cardio!

NOTE: 7 meals. Little meals not lasting long. Getting hungry 2hours after eating. Still, 2,500 cal + 30mins cardio = Not too shabby!

SORE: Nothing. No weight lifting in too long. Still haven't put concrete workout plans together for 6-8wk cut. Plan to do that tonight.

*
CARDIO:*

*Treadmill: *20 mins, 2.05miles. Varied between 6mph & 10mph w/occassinal "rests" at 4.5mph if breathless. HR 155-175bpm throughout.

*Rowing:* 10mins (not sure how many yards), HR 155-160bpm.

NOTES: Wasn't really in the mood for running today, but some crazy Aponaut techno got me through. Love my new iPod.


----------



## Big G (Jan 30, 2008)

*CUTTING WORKOUT PLANS (7weeks to go)*

*THE CUT, 2008.*

*Goal:*Reach 7-8%bf, i.e. 10-12lb fat loss while maintaining existing muscle mass.

*Calories:*2,000-2,500 throughout all 7 weeks. 2-3 possible refeeds along the way.

*Program Overview / Summary* 
2 x 45-50min weight-lifting sessions
4 x 30-45min HIIT cardio sessions

*Notes Re: Weight-Training*
Letters (A1,A2 etc) indicate supersets.
Timing will be "I go, you go"
Rest intervals will be 45sec throughout
Reps will be periodized 6-12
Lift/Lower tempo will vary to keep Time Under Tension at 45sec/set.
HR hopefully 145-165 throughout (until warmdown).

*Notes Re: HIIT Cardio*
Treadmill pace will be altered (minute-by-minute) from 6mph to 10mph with occassional "rests" via 4.5mph walks.
Elliptical direction will be altered every 5-10 minutes, plus speed will be 2mins @ modest pace & 30srec as fast as possible.
HR should be 160-175 throughout (excl. rowing which will probably all be at modest pace with HR @ 155minimum. - going as fast as possible makes me ill!)


*Weight-Training Detail*

*Monday (Lunchtime)*
Warmup:
Treadmill - 5mins; 4.5mph, 6.5mph, 7.5mph, 8.5mph & 4.5mph.

A1.Standing Military Press
A2.Sternum Pulls (+negatives)

B1.Good Mornings
B2.Split Squats

C.Weighted Bar Hangs

Warm-down:
D.Cuban Press (external rotators)

E1.Abs - Knee Raises
E2.Abs - Vacuum (laying down)

Stretching:
Hamstrings & Abdomen (back arch).


*Friday (Lunchtime)*
Warmup:
Elliptical - 5mins; 2½mins forward, 2½mins backward (plus, 2mins modest pace & 30sec as fast as possible, throughout)

A1.BB Bench Press
A2.BO BB Rows

B1.Sumo Deadlifts
B2.OH BB Squats

C.Weighted Bar Hangs

Warm-down:
D.Cuban Press (external rotators)

E1.Abs - Unassisted crunches
E2.Abs - Vacuum (laying down)

Stretching:
Hamstrings & Abdomen (back arch).


*HIIT Cardio Detail* See notes above re:timing, speed etc...

*Monday (After Work)*
Treadmill: 20 minutes (2._ miles)
Rowing: 10mins

*Tuesday (Lunchtime)*
Treadmill - 6mins; 4.5mph, 6mph, 7mph, 8mph, 9mph & 4.5mph.
Then...
HIIT Circuit Training: 2circuits!!
 - Elliptical:
 - Rowing:
 - Cycling:
 - Stair-Climber:
Notes:2mins each exercise (1½min modest pace, ½min as fast as possible. 30sec rest between each exercise)

*Wednesday (Lunchtime)*
10mins each of:
Treadmill: 6-10mph +4½mph "rests"
Elliptical: fwd & bckwrd, fast & slow.
Rowing: modest pace. HR 160+

*Friday (After Work)*
Treadmill: 5mins (approx ½mile)
Elliptical: 30mins (10fwd, 5bckwrd; X2)
Rowing: 5min


----------



## Big G (Jan 30, 2008)

Forgot to add:

*Weekends: Jumprope. *

I've never used a speedrope before. I bought one a few days ago and plan to practice for as long as possible on the weekends. If it goes well I'll incorporate it into my mid-week cardio sessions too.


----------



## Big G (Jan 30, 2008)

*Oh! And some calf-work too. *Probably with Friday's lunchtime workout. Nothing fancy. Just some general maintenance stuff, that's all.


----------



## Big G (Jan 30, 2008)

*CORRECTION*

Switch the *Wednesday *(Lunchtime) cardio for _*Thursday *_(Lunchtime) Cardio.  That'll leave Wednesday as a rest day (for nervous system).


----------



## Big G (Jan 31, 2008)

*1/30/08*

WEDNESDAY (Cut day 7 of 56, i.e. 7weeks to go).

SLEPT:11:30pm-7:00am (up late designing cutting workout) 

WEIGHT:188.6lb Definitely down! Haven't been in 180s for quite a while (Note 179lb should be approx 8% bf).

Meal 1 - 7:40am:5whites,1egg,1toast+PB,½banana,grpfrt,sups
Meal 2 - 10:45am pp & muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 1:45pm: (PWO) ½cup rice,4½oz chicken,½cup toms.
Meal 4 - 3:45pm(hungry!):4¼ozChicken,1pc bread,½banana,sups
Meal 5 - 6:15pm:4½ozBeef,cabbage,cauliflower,grn beans,toms
Meal 6 - 8:30pm:8egg whites, musatrd
Meal 7 - 10:45pm:casein shake w/½srvng whey,berries.

kCal: 2,350 (265g protein. Avg 31¾g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:205g

WATER: 1.2gal. 

SORE: Nothing. No weights in ten days now! Weight-lifting resumes today.


*WORKOUT *(Lunchtime) - Note: Letters = s/sets (e.g. A1,A2).

*SUPS:* Ephedrine, Synephrine(sp?), Caffeine + Animal Pump! (i.e. Speedy!/Buzzy! Even afterwards).

*Timing:* I go, you go.
*Time Under Tension:* 45sec (all sets).

*Memo: *This workout will normally be on Monday (per notes above). I'm doing it today a) because it's been too long since lifting weights and b)I wanted to test it out and make sure it'd work.

*Warmup:*
Treadmill - 5mins; 4.5mph, 6.5mph, 7.5mph, 8.5mph & 4.5mph.

*A1.Standing Military Press *(S/set w/A2)
115lb:45sec (7-8reps) X3 [HR 165]
95lb::45sec (7-8reps) [HR 165]
75lb::45sec (7-8reps) [HR 165]
Note: Did two sets of 115lb before remembering that I planned to superset A1 & A2. Continued to do three more sets s/set (as planned) w/A2 (below).

*A2.WG Pullups* (S/set w/A1)
BW: 45sec (7reps) [HR 165]
BW: 45sec (6reps + 1negative) [HR 165]
BW: 45sec (5reps + 2negatives) [HR 165]

*B1.Split Squats* (S/set w/B2)
95lb:20reps/approx45sec. [HR 172]
105lb:20reps/approx45sec. [HR 172]
105lb:20reps/approx45sec. [HR 172]

*B2.Good Mornings * (1st time ever!)
95lb:15reps/approx45sec. [HR 152]
105lb:15reps/approx45sec. [HR 155]
105lb:15reps/approx45sec. [HR 155]

*C.Bar Hangs*
BW: 65sec (1set only - running short on time).

*Warm-down:
D.Cuban Press* (external rotators)
15lb:1x20
18lb:1x10
Note: Hmm... Wierd.

*E1.Abs - Knee Raises* (S/set w/E2)
1x20
1x10

*E2.Abs - Vacuum, laying down* (S/set w/E1)
Vacuum for 10sec, rest for 10 sec (i.e. 3reps = 1min)
2sets of 1min ea.

*Stretching:*
Hamstrings - Only for a minute. Out of time.

NOTES: Workout took too long. Got back to office late from lunch. Needs trimmed down a little bit. Also, weights weren't heavy but there was a lot of time under tension. Hopefully it'll be enough to maintain muscle mass during this 8wk cut (7weeks to go!).

HEART RATE (HR): Up in the 150-170 range through most of the workout. Dropped to 135lb while partner was doing Split Squats (see "next time" notes below). Would like to keep it at 150minimum ideally. Still, it worked out well.

PARTNER: Was feeling like puking towards end of workout (and also complained of Hamstring pain). He also couldn't get full extension on Good Mornings whereas I felt as if I could've done a LOT more (weight, I mean, not reps). May need to use separate squat racks next time, or just change the weight every set. We'll see.

NEXT TIME: 
1) Don't do last minute on treadmill (i.e. 4.5mph walk) because HR goes down unnecessarily.
2) S/set A1 & A2 right from the start. I forgot this time and did 2 (or 3?) sets of A1 before S/setting w/A2.
3) Drop split-squat reps to 16 (8ea) and up the weight (use increased weight for Good Mornings too).
4)Try empty (45lb) barbell for Cuban Presses (external rotators). 15lb & 18lb bars definitely caused some pain (lactic) but I'm not sure of it was right or not. Kind-of wierd. Try again on Friday.

Otherwise OK. Breathless workout (as planned). Felt like cardio! Perfect!


----------



## Big G (Feb 1, 2008)

*2/1/08*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 1:15am-7:15am (Not enough. Up late reading Grip Master's Handbook & dreaming of crushing pop-cans & potatoes with my bare hands!)

Meal 1 - 7:45am:12whites,1toast+PB,banana,grapefruit,sups
Meal 2 - 10:25am(quick!b4 mtg):1toast+PB,½banana,1½srvng pp
Meal 3 - 1:45pm(PWO):½cupBrwnRice,½cupToms,4ozChicken
Meal 4 - 3:45pm(hungry):1toast,3ozChicken,ff Mayo,½banana
Meal 5 - 6:30pm:3ozBeef,2cupsGrnBeans,½cupToms,¼ozWalnuts
Meal 6 - 9:00pm:6whites,2eggs,¼apple,4fish oil
Meal 7 - 11:00pm:4ozBeef 1can grn beans (out of fresh veg)
Snack  - 11:40pm:Banana (couldn't help it - carb starved!)

kCal: 2,650 (273g protein. Avg 33g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:239g

WATER: 1.1gal.

SORE: Hamstrings, but not bad.

KNESS: Troubling me. Been achey for a while now. Maybe from increased running? Bad form? Will read up on exercise form to be sure.


*WORKOUT (lunchtime): Horizontal/Legs2*

*Warmup:*
*Elliptical *- 4mins; 1min forward, 1min backward X2
HR 160ish

*Dynamic Stretching:*
*20+ reps of straight-leg high kicks* (while walking back from elliptical machine with people looking at me wierd) w/one hand on a handrail.

*A1.BB Bench Press *(RI: I go, you go. approx 30sec)
(1rep actually=1¼ reps, i.e.down,25%up,back down,100%up)
(Timing:4-0-2-0-2-0-X. Tough! Was amazed at how few reps))
175lb:1x3
155lb:1x3
135lb:1x3
Note: NOT S/set w/A2. I forgot!

*A2.BO BB Rows*
(1rep actually=1¼ reps, i.e.up,25%down,back up,100%down)
175lb:1x3
155lb:1x4
135lb:1x4

*B1.Sumo Deadlifts *(S/set w/B2)
225lb:1x10
235lb:2x10

*B2.OH BB Squats*
Bar:1x10
95lb:2x5 (wobbly!)
Note: See "To OH BB Squat or not" comment below.

*C.Bar Hangs*
BW: 1x70sec *PR* 
Note: Would've done more. Short on time.

*Warm-down:*
*D.Cuban Press *(external rotators)
45lb BB. 3sets, didn't count reps (felt it though!)

*E1.Abs - Unassisted crunches* (S/set w/E2)
1x20
1x10
1x7

*E2.Abs - Vacuum, laying down. * (S/set w/E1)
15sec hold, 10 sec rest. 3x1 minutes

*Stretching:*
*Hamstrings* (a little. short on time)


*CARDIO *(after work):
_Cancelled_. Someone's position was "eliminated" at work and they were let go. To say good bye there was a small party in a local restaurant/bar. I sat sipping water as everyone got tanked until I finally got hungry. I didn't want to eat then run immediately afterwards, so I went home and started reading The Insider's Tell-All Handbook on Weight-Training Technique by Stuart McRobert instead (recently got emailed eBook version - printed it today).

NOTE: To OH BB Squat or not!?
While doing these I was approached and told to never do them becuase they are dangerous. I posted a thread about it. See more here. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/t...umbar-problems-never-do-them-ever-really.html


----------



## Big G (Feb 3, 2008)

*2/2/08*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 11pm-4:00am then 5am-9am.

Meal 1 - 4:30am(woke hungry):7whites,1egg,1toast+PB,banana
Zzz!!  - 5:00am-9:00am
Meal 2 - 9:30am:7whites,1egg,banana,1toast+PB,grapefruit.
Meal 3 - 1:30pm:2toast+PB,2srvngs whey
Meal 4 - 5:00pm:2 x McD's grilled chicken breasts
Meal 5 - Beer!
Meal 6 - 10:00pm:beef,bean sprouts,waterchestnuts(chinese)

kCal: 2,806 (217g protein. Avg 34g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:234b

BEER: 6 Stella Artois. The end of a long hellish day! 

WATER: 0.35gal. Sucky day.

SORE: Chest, a little.

WORKOUT: None.

NOTES: Woke to phonecall from debt collector trying to collect on credit card that wife had opened behind my back and had 2months of payments past due.  Hellacious fight ensued.

ACCOMPLISHED: Nothing! Sucky day.


----------



## Big G (Feb 3, 2008)

*2/3/08*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 1:00am-9:30am

WEIGHT:184.0lb  Ha!!! Waaaay down, already!!!

Meal 1 - 10:15am:12whites,1toast+PB,grapefruit,banana
Meal 2 - 2:00pm:applebees! shrimp salad, steak & veg.
Meal 3 - 5:00pm-8:00pm:few cold beers + fire on deck. nice.
Meal 4 - 9:00pm:4ozPork loin,spinach.cabbage,stuffed pepper
Snack  - 10:00pm:small pear.
Meal 5 - Zzz!
Meal 6 - Excl. beers, diet was OK, but not much food!

kCal: Dunno. 2,500ish? Could be F'd to type food into log.

WATER: 0.35gal. crap. 

BEERS: 4. After buying and unloading balance of wood for deck. Small glass of whisky too. Nothing too bad though.

SORE: Chest, a little.

WORKOUT: None.

NOTES: Shopping at Home Depot & Lowes for remainder of treated lumber for deck handrails/stairs. Took all day just to get the supplies. Dark by 5:30pm  

ACCOMPLISHED: Nothing!Today still fucked up following yesterday's miserable ordeal w/wife and past due credit cards. We're talking though. I don't think she'll pull some shit like that again!


----------



## 33sun33 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice workout there!  How is your bench press plan working out (e.g., 25% up, then down again, and 100% back up)?  Sounds interesting.  

Ive thought about doing OH squats for awhile.  Looks really intense!  

Are you on a cut? Diet looks decent overall, but not a ton of calories/protein.  I like how you are logging your sleep patterns.  I have sporadic insomnia myself, so maybe Ill start keeping track as well.


----------



## Big G (Feb 4, 2008)

33sun33 said:


> Nice workout there!  How is your bench press plan working out (e.g., 25% up, then down again, and 100% back up)?  Sounds interesting.
> 
> Ive thought about doing OH squats for awhile.  Looks really intense!
> 
> Are you on a cut? Diet looks decent overall, but not a ton of calories/protein.  I like how you are logging your sleep patterns.  I have sporadic insomnia myself, so maybe Ill start keeping track as well.



1??¼s for chest are working out really well. I was sore after the last workout (which I know doesn't necessarily mean hypertrophy, but still...)

Yeah. I'm doing the OH Squats really as a stretching exercise. In a book I read recently (I forget which one) it had some tests. One of them was to hold a broom handle above your head and then squat. If you could keep the broom handle right over your head throughout the movement you were fine. If not, you needed work. I needed work. I figured the best way to imp[rove would be to practice that very movement. Adding some weight makes it interesting (and also hit my shoulders pretty good - I love compound movements!).

Definitely cutting at the moment. I am (or was) 33lb heavier than March'07 (when I started bulking up). Most of it (or at least ??½) is meat, but my body fat went from about 8 to about 15. Since starting this little cut (3weeks ago?) I'm already down 10lb. If I was 194lb & 15%bf (like I thought) then I would be 8% at 179lb. However, I'm 184lb now and I think I'm still about 12%, so that'd make me 8% bf at 176lb instead. However it works out, I want my crazy muscle striations back for Spring.


----------



## Big G (Feb 4, 2008)

*1/4/08*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 11:00pm-7:00am

WEIGHT: not measured. no morning poop (again!). Hmm... 

Meal 1 - 7:35am:1toast+PB,12whites,banana,grapefruit,sups
Meal 2 - 10:40am: pp&muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 1:40pm(PWO)pp,banana,homemade veal stew(cup)Mmm!
Meal 4 - 4:00pm:½ homemade stuffed pepper(w/rice)+4oz pork.
Meal 5 - 7:10pm(PWO)pp,¼ozWalnuts
Meal 6 - 8:30pm:Beef,cauliflower,broccoli,cabbage,tomatoes
Snack  - ½ lettuce +home made dressing w/½tbs walnut oil.
Meal 7 - 10:30pm:casein shake w/blue,cran,strawberries

kCal: 2,696 (283g protein. Avg 32½g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:271g (tapered out as the day went by, as normal)

WATER: 0.75gal. Not too good. I sweat a bucketload today too!

SORE: Nothing. Everything 100%.


*WORKOUT (lunchtime): UPPER VERTICAL + LEGS1*

*Warmup:
Treadmill *- 5mins; 4.5mph, 6mph, 7mph, 8mph & 9mph

*A1.Standing Military Press* (s/set w/A2)
135lb:1x10, 1x8
115lb:1x10

*A2.WG Pullups +negatives* i.e. "-ves" (s/set w/A1)
BW:1x10, 1x7 (+3-ves), 1x6 (+4-ves)

*B1.Split Squats* (s/set w/B2)
135lb:1x20
155lb:1x12 (gettin' wobbly!)
135lb:1x20

*B2.Good Mornings* (s/set w/B2)
135lb:1x10
155lb:1x8
135lb:1x10

*C.Weighted Bar Hangs*
None. Forgot. Oops!

*Warm-down:
D.Cuban Press* (external rotators)
50lb:1x10, 1x7
45lb:1x8 (i.e. just the bar)

*E1.Abs - Knee Raises* (s/set w/E2)
1x20, 1x15, 1x10.

*E2.Abs - Vacuum*, laying down (s/set w/E1)
3sets of 4 vacuums, held for 20sec each w/10sec RI (i.e. 2mins per set).

*Static Stretching:
Hamstrings: *Stretch, hold for 10-15sec, tighten muscles & hold for 5-10sec, relax & drop deeper into stretch (& repeat!). Eventual stretch = approx 1min per leg.
Goal: Forehead on knee. Currently approx 12" away (I haven't ever measured it, but I should). I'm getting a little better (I think!).

HR: Maintained at 150-175 throughout. I noticed it had dropped into the 140s a time or two, but generally it was pumping pretty good.

NOTES Re: "WORKOUT PARTNER"
Workout partner just disappeared after Good Mornings. No goodbye. No nothing! I'm getting kind-of fed-up of working out with him. 
a)He uses his legs/knees to kind-of flick himself up while doing pullups (really stupid looking) & refuses to do negatives.
b)He doesn't lower the bar past the bridge of his nose when doing Military Press (because you can't do as many reps) but won't lower the weight.
c)He does only 5 reps with split squats going only ½way down (but wants hypertrophy!) & again refuses to lower the weight.
d)His Good Mornings are less than 25% of the movement (i.e. barely even bent over, seriously!). 
e)I saw him doing his rotator cuff work (he has to use a 15lb bar, not a BB). He only does ½ the movement and then gives up half way through the 2nd set. !
I honestly think he's kind-of angry about the fact that I'm generally stronger than he is. How wierd is that!? 
He told me several times today "You're an extremist", like I was defective in some way. I guess, not having 40lb of excess fat hanging off your gut makes you an extremist! Whatever.  
I think I'll tell him to find his own squat rack and just tell him I'm there for him if he has any questions. God knows he'd be too proud to ask anyway! 

ADDITIONALLY Re: CARDIO
Workout partner cancelled cardio tonight. Surprise, surprise! Last week he said he wasn't doing cardio on Friday nights. Now it's Monday & Friday nights. Tomorrow, I bet, he doesn't bring his stuff for cardio at lunchtime either. And people wonder why they don't get results. Wierd! I just don't understand it. With one breath they say "I'll do whatever's necessary to lose 20lb" then with the next breath they say "I not doing all that" when you design a suitable program for them. WTF!? How retarded.


CARDIO (after work):

Treadmill: 30 minutes!!! (2.9 miles)
Rowing: 5mins (modest pace. HR 155-165 throughout)

WOW!!  Took some ephedrine before running, plugged in my new iPod with some hard techno and I was gone! It was awesome! 20minutes later I didn't want to stop! Crazy!


----------



## Big G (Feb 4, 2008)

*Woah!*

Woah! Just realized I was eating 4,000+ calories back on Jan 18th and even Chipotle on the 22nd. That means I've only been on this cut for 10days. How can I be 10lb down already!? That's nuts! I'll be interested to see if I can still bench 100lb DBs when this cut's done. I hpoe I'm losing too much meat amidst all this.

Live and learn...


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey G - hows things? 

Nice to see you're still hitting those weights with the same BIG G intensity 

Noticed you're doing Split Squats, how do you like them? How are you finding your cut, is it tough to cut down the amount of food you're eating?

That's a real shame about your workout partner - he's probably just jealous if he does have a fat gut. He should be grateful to train with someone who has a passion for weight training and is enthusiastic to recommend and try out new stuff. He's obviously a twat 

Eph is the shit isn't it? I thought it was illegal in your neck of the woods though?


----------



## Big G (Feb 5, 2008)

'Sup Sam! Long time no chat.

Split squats are fun. I'm not using much weight because I'm basically doing them for cardio. I can get my heart rate up into the high 170s in a minute flat doing those things. The whole program is basically all about cardio. I'm never resting more than 45seconds, often just 30. My heart's pumping from start to finish! I'll get back to some real weights here soon enough thoough. ust leaning up a bit for spring. Get that 8pack back.

Workout partners actually a nice guy. I got kind-of nervous after writing that about him because I gave him the link to this journal at one point. I decided I was just being paranoid and he'd never be in here reading anyway. God knows, he might learn something if he did, and we can't have that now can we!?

Foodwise, I'm OK. My meals are smaller and I get hungry much faster, but I'm eating 7 instead of 6 meals daily. It wasn't a conscious decision to do that. I just kept getting hungry sooner than I normally would've so I ended up eating more times. I do miss the carbs. I'v ereally restricted them. Hopefully though, still lifting (& still legs 2x/wk) and eating protein every 2-2½ hours will prevent too much LBM loss. Fingers crossed!

Eph IS the shit! Yeah. I got this bottle last year. It was illegal early in the year, but then some judge apparently said that 10mg tabs were OK April and then some other judge said they weren't OK again in May. I got mine just in the gap. They do make me buzz. Fucking A+ with some hardcore techno blasting in your ears and running like hell on the treadmill. I've been cardio-ing my face off.

Did you catch that... cardioing... That should definitely be a word. Quick! Somebody contact Webster!


----------



## Big G (Feb 5, 2008)

*2/5/08*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 1:15am-6:50am (No way near enough! I dozed off in my LA-Z Boy for ??½hr last night; 9-9:30pm (after running), and couldn't get to sleep when I went to bed. I went upstairs at 10:15pm but spent an hour farting around on the computer then another hour&??½ reading Weight Training Technique. I couldn't get tired.)

WEIGHT: Dunno. No morning poop. No weigh in. I was 185.4lb on gym scale after cardio & meals 1 & 2. Hopefully will be able to weigh in tomorrow morning (if I can get my guts back on schedule!). More detail than required, I know, I know! 

Meal 1 - 7:20am:12whites,1toast+PB,banana,grapefruit,sups
Meal 2 - 10:40am: pp&muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 2:10pm(PWO)1cup homemade veal stew & 4oz pork loin
Meal 4 - 4:10pm:??½stuffed pepper,pork tenderloin,tomatoes
Meal 5 - 6:30pm:2x Wendy's side salads +4oz grilled chicken
Meal 6 - 9:00pm:beef,spinach,brocli,cauliflower,grn beans
Meal 7 - 11:00pm:Vanilla casein shake(new) w/mixed berries

kCal: 2,681 (304g protein. Avg 34g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:233g

WATER: 0.75gal. need to get this up a bit. been drinking more coffee than usual. consequently less water going in.

SORE: Nothing this morning, but lats and hamstring started to feel it this afternoon. probably be sore tomorrow (planned rest day). 


*WORKOUT (lunchtime) / CARDIO:*
Note: Pre-cardio - BCAAs & 2nd Ephedrine (gotta love it!).

*Treadmill *- 6mins; 4.5mph, 6mph, 7mph, 8mph, 9mph & 4.5mph.
Then...
*HIIT Circuit Training: 2circuits!!
- Elliptical:
- Rowing:
- Cycling:
- Stair-Climber:*
Notes:2mins each exercise (1??½min modest pace, ??½min as fast as possible. ??½min rest between each exercise) & Repeat!

HR:155-170 throughout.

*PWO Static Stretching:*
*Hamstring *- Watched to see how close my head actually gets to me knee today. I honestly think it'll be head on knee fairly soon. Right now I'm probably 6" away (not 12", like I thought yesterday). I did the same technique again today (assume stretch, tense muscles, relax & stretch further, repeat, then hold for 20-30sec).

NOTE: Kisk-ass cardio workout! I'm absolutely amazed that I can run/row/cycle w/HR in mid 170s and not get winded/stitch. Don't get me wrong, I'm sucking air big-time, but I'm still going strong. It's awesome. My little 15min circuit training workouts over the past 9months have really kept my cardio system in check. It's great to be able to run and run and run and... without tiring. Yay for me! 

PARTNER: Workout partner "couldn't make it" to cardio today (imagine that!). Coincidentally he's also been "unable" (read "unwilling") to attend every other cardio session so far this program.  _"I'll do whatever it takes to lose 20lb."_ Uh-huh.

JUMP ROPE: Haven't even tried this yet! Had it now for about two weeks. What am I afraid of!? I have a planned rest day tomorrow, but I may go to the gym at lunch and just play with the rope for a few minutes. nothing hardcore. just to try it. I haven't jumped a rope since I was... maybe... six! I need to watch some youtube vids to check how to do it without looking like a little girl! I can still sing the "99 robbers" song though, right?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2008)

> Hamstring - Watched to see how close my head actually gets to me knee today. I honestly think it'll be head on knee fairly soon. Right now I'm probably 6" away (not 12", like I thought yesterday). I did the same technique again today (assume stretch, tense muscles, relax & stretch further, repeat, then hold for 20-30sec).



sitting reach test/strech?

If so, not the best for measuring or gauging hamstring flexibility (or even for stretching the hamstrings).  In that position, you may be getting some stretch from the hamstrings, but more of the stretch coming from different segments of the spine (lumbar curve or thoracic curve) depending on what is more tight and what is more mobile.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 6, 2008)

What are you like?  Squats of any description make me feel as if my heart's about to pop! 

You're like a duracell bunny with all the HIIT cardio combined with Eph! Sometimes i wonder what i must look like in the gym but then i realise i don't actually want to know.

Glad to hear the diet is going well, watch out your carbs don't drop too low though. If you start to feel lethargic you might need to add more in


----------



## Big G (Feb 6, 2008)

P-funk said:


> sitting reach test/strech?
> 
> If so, not the best for measuring or gauging hamstring flexibility (or even for stretching the hamstrings).  In that position, you may be getting some stretch from the hamstrings, but more of the stretch coming from different segments of the spine (lumbar curve or thoracic curve) depending on what is more tight and what is more mobile.



Damn! That doesn't sound good. I'll have to get my copy of "Stretching Scientifically" out tonight and see what it says about static stretching for Hamstrings. I thought what I was doing was fine. It definitely felt like it was stretching my hamstrings. I'm going to get something right one of these days!

Thanks P. I'll research further.


----------



## Big G (Feb 6, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> What are you like?  Squats of any description make me feel as if my heart's about to pop!
> 
> You're like a duracell bunny with all the HIIT cardio combined with Eph! Sometimes i wonder what i must look like in the gym but then i realise i don't actually want to know.
> 
> Glad to hear the diet is going well, watch out your carbs don't drop too low though. If you start to feel lethargic you might need to add more in



Yeah. Squats do it for me too! Big movement. Big muscles involved. They'll get you sucking air in no time.

Funny you should bring up the Energizer Bunny. My boss compared me to him (It is a "him", right?) recently too.

When I do my H.I.I-Circuit-Training I can almost feel the eyes burning into the back of my head (from The Fatties behind me). I'm only on a machine for 2minutes before moving to the next one. Plus, for the first 30seconds I'm on a machine I go flat-out as fast as possible. No-one around me is ever going even ??½ the speed I am (or sweating ??½ as much). I'm sure I look like a crazy man! You know they have no idea why I'm acting that way. They're just plodding along 4-5mph one foot after the other, plod, plod, plod, plod...  Yawn!

Thanks for feedback re:carbs. I have definitely been craving them, especially in the evenings (even moreso on Monday night when I didn't carb back up after running/rowing 3-4miles and I'd already lifted weights that day. I fell asleep for 30minutes in my LA-Z Boy that night, I was so drained. I felt better when I woke up though, like my body had replenished everything from within).

I plan to refeed 2-3 times along the way. It's a 7week cut (actually 8weeks, including the first week when I cut calories but just rested) so I'll probably refeed every 2-3 weeks. I feel fine at the moment though. Hopefully how I feel is a good gauge of how I'm actually doing.

I have the nagging suspicion that PF is reading this and thinking "Geez! What a  Dumbfuck"  but I'm doing my best! I'm still learnin' anyway.  With luck he'll throw this ol' dog some more bones of wisdom here soon.


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 7, 2008)

Big G said:


> Funny you should bring up the Energizer Bunny. My boss compared me to him *(It is a "him", right?) *recently too.



As long as it's not the pink one, its definately a him 

Only an 8 week cut? That's quite a short time but then i guess you dont' have an awful lot of fat to lose.

Im sure PF would let you know if you were doing anything exceptionally stupid! Or at least ask you why you were doing it then sit back and watch you dig yourself into a hole while explaining yourself . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Big G (Feb 7, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> As long as it's not the pink one, its definately a him
> 
> Only an 8 week cut? That's quite a short time but then i guess you dont' have an awful lot of fat to lose.
> 
> Im sure PF would let you know if you were doing anything exceptionally stupid! Or at least ask you why you were doing it then sit back and watch you dig yourself into a hole while explaining yourself . . . . . . . . . .



You're right... 8 weeks should do it. When I started I was 194lb and I thought my bf was around 15%. I've dropped 10lb already (not sure how/why, but definitely have) but bf is still probably 10-12%. If it's 12% and I'm 184, then I should be 8%bf at 176lb. 8lb lost over next 6 weeks = 1??¼lb/wk. Nice healthy, slow weight loss, i.e. easily attainable. That's the plan anyway! I was 161lb & 8% in Mar/Apr'07, so if I'm 176lb & 8% in Feb that'd mean 13lb gain in LBM in the past 11months. Not great, but not too bad either. The meat sure looks good on me anyway!  I'll do some pix when I get done. I'm terrible about pix. Even on my home improvement projects I never take before/after pix (much to the dismay of family & friends). I've just never been big into photos. I never look at the ones I've got, so why bother taking new ones? People keep asking for pix though, especially family overseas and colleagues at work. I apparently have to take some "for old times sake".

Re: PF...
Happily I now know enough to know that I do not know enough, so I'd probably be less inclined these days to dig myself into a hole while explaining myself. Still though... every day in every way, I'm getting better and better. I'm definitely more relaxed these days. And more confident in the future. If I could clear my debts up (once and for all) I'd be better still. $20k of debts (mostly related to wife's surgery) in credit cards still makes me nervous (what if I lost my job for some reason... aarggh!!).


----------



## Big G (Feb 7, 2008)

*2/6/08*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 11:45-6:45am (better, but wanted more. woke tired)

WEIGHT: 187.4lb (before breakfast & poop. pooping at noon these days. no good for morning weigh-ins. reduced calories jacked up my routine).

Meal 1 - 7:30am:12whites,1toast+PB,grapefruit,coffee,sups
Meal 2 - 10:30am:banana,1??¼srvng pp,1/3rd cups oats/ff milk
Meal 3 - 1:30pm:??½StuffedPepper,3??½ozPork,sauce from VealStew
Meal 4 - 4:30pm:Same again. Mmm, good!
Meal 5 - 9:45pm(late!):beef,brocli,spinach,cabbge,brsl sprt
Meal 6 - 11:45pm:vanilla casein shake(new)+mixed berries

kCal: 2,189 (236g protein. Avg 31??½g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:206g

WATER: 0.5gal. not good. but it was a rest day (i.e. no sweating today).

SORE: Hamstrings, to touch (noticed while showering). Otherwise all OK.

WORKOUT: None. Scheduled rest day.

NOTES: Very low cal day due to only having 6 meals (instead of usual 7 during this cut). Meal 5 was late because I lost track of time while shopping for artwork at Garden Ridge after work (they were having a sale; buy 1 get 1 50% off clearance items already all 50% off, i.e. 62??½% off). I was in that store for three hours (they have a LOT of art!). It was like a time warp! I didn't even get hungry until right at the end. WTF!? Stomach distracted by art!? Weird.


----------



## Big G (Feb 7, 2008)

*2/7/06*

THURSDAY (Almost Friday!)

SLEPT: 12:00am-6:45am (again, not enough. In bed by 10:30pm but read Stretching Scientifically until 11:45pm, made a casein shake and fell asleep around midnight. tired)

WEIGHT: dunno. poopeed this morning, but not until after breakfast. should be able to weigh in tomorrow morning.

Meal 1 - 7:25am:12whites,1toast+PB,grapefruit,sups.
Meal 2 - 10:30am:½banana,1¼srvng pp,1/3rd cup oats/ff milk.
Meal 3 - 2:15pm(PWO):homemade veal stew w/1¼srvngs pp.
Meal 4 - 4:10pm(hungry!)½banana,1srvng pp,1toast+PB,walnuts
Meal 5 - 6:30pm:beef & mixed green veg
Meal 6 - 9:30pm:casein shake w/mixed berries

kCal: 2,466 (278g protein. Avg 32g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:233g

WATER: 1.1gal.

NOTE: Forgot to take some meat/fish into work today. Dangit! Had to rely on whey all day (veal stew is more stew than veal!). Ate entire pork tenderloin while at work Mon-Wed. 


*CARDIO: (Lunchtime) 

Treadmill:* 15mins, 1.64miles, alternating between 6-10½(PR)mph w/occassional 4½mph speed-walk "rests." HR 160-175 throughout (pushin' it!)

*Elliptical:* 10mins. ½min as fast as possible, 2mins modest pace. 10mins fwd, 2½mins bckwrd, 2½mins fwd. HR 155-172 throughout. 

*Rowing:* 5mins.  ½min as fast as possible, 2mins modest pace. HR 155-165+

Plus...
*Speed-rope!!* 
Yup! Finally! I pulled my new(ish) rope (actually, it's not a "rope", it's... a... "plastic"! But still...) out of it's packaging today! I snuck off into the basketball courts to try it out (didn't want to look like a complete ass in the gym!. I only spent about 2minutes playing with it (well... maybe a bit longer). It got my heart pumping, that's for sure. I had to keep stopping (mainly because it'd hit my feet, but my heart was pumpin' too). I couldn't alternate which foot I landed on (R,L,R,L...) but I was going pretty quickly jumping both feet at the same time. I had a few goes at getting the rope under me twice (for every one jump I did) but that was... um... maybe a little ambitious! I'll keep playing with it though., Watch this space. I'm going to get good at speedrope. Expect Youtube vids!


----------



## Big G (Feb 12, 2008)

*2/8/08*

FRIDAY (Yay!)

SLEPT: 11:00pm-7:00am (That's better! Woke refreshed)

WEIGHT:184.8lb (w/no poop this morning. i.e. Light!)

Meal 1 - 7:20am:4whites,2eggs,1toast+PB,½banana,grpfrt,sups
Meal 2 - 10:50am(late)1¼pp,banana,oats,ff milk,walnuts
Meal 3 - 1:30pm(PWO):1½pp,banana,oats,ff milk,sups
Meal 4 - 
Meal 5 - Food log not maintained past 1:30pm 
Meal 6 - 

kCal: ,?

WATER: ??gal.

SORE:Nothing. 


*WORKOUT (lunchtime) Horizontal/Legs2*

*Warmup:[/B]
Elliptical - none.
Instead... Waved 10lb plates around (shoulder warmup) before bench pressing.

Dynamic Stretching:
none. welll... I guess the shoulder warmup was kindof dynamic stretching. But anyway...

A1.BB Bench Press (RI: I go, you go. approx 30sec)
(1rep actually=1??¼ reps, i.e.down,25%up,back down,100%up)
(Timing:4-0-2-0-2-0-X. Tough! Was amazed at how few reps))
135lb:1x10, 1x7, 1x6.
Note: NOT S/set w/A2. Fuck it.

A2.BO BB Rows
135lb:1x?,1x?,1x?
Note:Reps not written down. Journal not updated until Tues 2/12. Not sure how many reps. Got feedback from oithewrs at gym though re:form. Still trying to get workout partner to do stuff right.

B1.Sumo Deadlifts 185lb:1x?
235lb:1x?
325lb:1x4
Note:Reps not written down. Journal not updated until Tues 2/12. Not sure how many reps. 

B2.OH BB Squats
None. Did...
Front Squats instead
2x?
Note:Reps not written down. Journal not updated until Tues 2/12. Not sure how many reps. 

C.Bar Hangs
None
Note: Skipped it. Out of time. 

Warm-down:
D.Cuban Press (external rotators)
50lb BB. 2sets, didn't count reps (felt it though!)

E1.Abs - Unassisted crunches (S/set w/E2)
2x20

E2.Abs - Vacuum, laying down.  (S/set w/E1)
20sec hold, 10 sec rest. 2x2 minutes

Stretching:
Hamstrings (kneeling up, on one knee, strecthing opposite leg. brief. short on time)


NOTES:Abandoned all hope of making this a cardio workout (like I tried to last week) because I'd already agreed to meet my powerlifting buddy (Ronnie Baker) at the gym for tips about form. Watched him squat 465lb, then got feedback re:front squat & deadlift form. I was OK. Partner not so much! His knees tracked backly on the squat (waaay fwd of toes) plus when deadlifting he barely bends his knees. He'll learn (maybe!).*


----------



## Big G (Feb 12, 2008)

*2/9/08*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: Can't remember. Didn't update journal until Tuesday.

WEIGHT:182.2lb (actually it was 184.0 after bathroom visit#1, then I ate breakfast, then lost additional 1.8lb during bathroom visit#2).

FOOD LOG: Not maintained.

kCal: ?

WATER: ? - not enough whatever it was.

NOTES: All day building first of four steps on deck. Looks sweet, but took ages!

BEERS: 6 during the day (while deck/stairway building). 6more in the evening, sitting around fire on deck w/wife. i.e. Not good!


----------



## Big G (Feb 12, 2008)

*2/10/08*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: ?-?am I dunno. Didn't write it down.

WEIGHT: Dunno. No weigh in.

FOOD LOG - Not maintained. Definite REFEED DAY today though. Munched on bread, apples, pears, nuts... all-sorts, all day!

kCal: Dunnno. 

WATER: ?gal. not enough anyway.

BEER: 12! Aargh! WTF? No self discipline during weekends? I suck. Time to go back to AA? Maybe!

NOTES: Minus 24??º outside. Spent entire day tidying house, hanging recently purchased artwork and preparing to rehang curtains after dog ripped them down! Long hardworking day. House looks waaaay better after 10hour day!


----------



## Big G (Feb 12, 2008)

*2/11/08*

MONDAY

Called off work. Hung curtains. Returned a bunch of stuff to Home Depot & JCPenneys. Bought area rugs, blankets (to cover living rm suite) & cushions. i.e. Another long day cleaning/decorating house. If dog rips curtains down again she is dead!

WEIGHT: 187lb. WTF!!!??? Up almost 5lb from yesetrday morning. Result of yesterday's impromptu refeed? How can I be up that much? Crazy!

FOOD LOG - Not maintained.

BEERS: None (That's more like it!). Why do I fall apart on the weekends?


----------



## Big G (Feb 12, 2008)

*2/12/08*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 10:45pm-6:30am.

WEIGHT:dunno. no morning poop. probably heavy after carbing-up this weekend.

Meal 1 - 7:05am:2toast(plain),12whites,1grpfrut,coffee,sups
Meal 2 - 10:15am:2toast+PB,pp (quick'n'easy)
Meal 3 - 1:20pm(after cardio):1toast,1can tuna,¼oz walnuts
Meal 4 - 3:15pm(hungry!):same again (not much food at work)
Meal 5 - 7:00pm(PWO): pp,banana
Meal 6 - 9:30pm:Haddock,cabbage,squash,mushroom,tomatoes
Plus... 10:30pm I just had to try some roasted plantain, leek & chicken concoction I made. Mmm! Crazy good!

kCal: 2,636 (284g protein. Avg 33g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:251g

WATER: 0.9gal.

SORE: Nothing.


*CARDIO:HIIT (lunchtime* - See W/O TIMING note at base.):

*Treadmill:* 5 minutes. Feet hurting. Couldn't run. Had to use elliptical instead.
*Elliptical:* 25mins alternating fast/slow (HR 150-175, mostly 165-175)
*Rowing: *5mins (modest pace. HR 155-165 throughout)

WEIGHT after cardio:186lb on gym scale (i.e. not too bad).


*WORKOUT (evening *- see W/O TIMING note): 
*UPPER VERTICAL + LEGS1*

*Warmup:*
*Treadmill *- None. Fuck that. Knees and feet already shot. 
Waved some 10lb plates around to loosen up shoulders instead.

*A1.WG Pullups +negatives* i.e. "-ves" (s/set w/A1)
BW:1x10, 1x7 (+3-ves), 1x5 (+5-ves)
Note: Oops! Planned to do military presses first. Oh well.

*A1.Standing Military Press* (s/set w/A2)
135lb:1x8 (WTF? Was 1x10 & then 1x8 last week Worse due to pullups now being first? Maybe)
115lb:1x10(just),1x8(just)

*B1.Split Squats *(s/set w/B2)
155lb:1x20 (Damn! My knees are fucked! I'm hurtin'!)
155lb:1x5 (no way. knees hurt & have no strength!)
135lb:2x20 (stuggled on!)

*B2.Good Mornings *(s/set w/B2)
155lb:1x10
135lb:2x10
Note: Was advised last week to have slight bend in my knees while doing these. Tried it today. Not sure about it. Hamstring seems less involved. Wierd.

*C.Weighted Bar Hangs*
BW+10lb:1x60sec PR, 1x45sec (w/60sec RI)

*Warm-down:*
*D.Cuban Press *(external rotators)
50lb:1x10,
45lb:1x9½f, 1x7½f

*E1.Abs - Knee Raises* (s/set w/E2)
2x20, 1x10.

*E2.Abs - Vacuum*, laying down (s/set w/E1)
3sets of 4 vacuums, held for 20sec each w/10sec RI (i.e. 2mins per set).

*Static Stretching:
Hamstrings.*


*W/O TIMING:* Missed yesterday's workouts (called off work instead). Today my knees are sore/aching (they have been recently). Went to gym at lunch w/idea that if I knees weren't too bad I'd do the cardio planned for Monday evening during lunch today and do the lifting (planned for Monday lunch) this evening. If I do it the other way around I seriously doubt if I'm going to be able to convince myself to get back in the gym after work!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 14, 2008)

hey G! I wouldn't worry about your weight going up so much after your refeed, its probably due to water and salt intake. 

Also if your knees are still bothering you, i would maybe consider stopping weight-bearing cardio for a while and focus on rowing for a while which is easier on the joints. It helped me quite a bit because i used to like HIIT sprints on the treadmill but noticed that my knees were beginning to hurt more than normal.


----------



## Big G (Feb 14, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> hey G! I wouldn't worry about your weight going up so much after your refeed, its probably due to water and salt intake.
> 
> Also if your knees are still bothering you, i would maybe consider stopping weight-bearing cardio for a while and focus on rowing for a while which is easier on the joints. It helped me quite a bit because i used to like HIIT sprints on the treadmill but noticed that my knees were beginning to hurt more than normal.



Honestly, this is exactly what I was thinking too. Thanks!


----------



## Big G (Feb 14, 2008)

*2/13/08*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 12:15am-6:30am (not enough, but woke feeling OK).

WEIGHT: I dunno. I'm going to start weighing in in the morning whether I use the bathroom or not. I used to be like clockwork until I reduced my calories. Now it's a fucking lottery when the urge will come! Oh well. Whatever.

Meal 1 - 7:15am:12whites,1toast+PB,grapefruit,coffee,sups
Meal 2 - 10:45am:5whites,1egg,1toast+PB,??½ozWalnuts
Meal 3 - 1:45pm:cracked wheat w/chicken,plantain,veg,toms
Meal 4 - 4:40pm:same again, but only 1/3rd cup crckd wheat!
Meal 5 - 8:45pm:haddock,beets,cabbage,collards,mushrms,toms
Meal 6 - 10:45pm:casein shake w/mixed berries

kCal: 2,326 (235g protein. Avg 33g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:230g (should've been lower - see "Woops" below)

WOOPS!: Added cracked wheat to custom foods but miscalculated dry Vs cooked ratio. Ended up packing in almost 50g carbs and twice as many calories as intended for meal 3. Woops!

WATER: 0.9gal.

SORE: Nothing.

WORKOUT: None. Wed=Planned rest day (Good job too! My feet and knees need it!).

AUCTION: On Wednesday nights there is an auction (actually four simoultaneous auctions) that runs 5pm-9pm nearby. My wife and I used to go every week until her schedule changed and we weren't able to. Now she's a GM she's writing her own schedule and is planning to be off all day every Wednesday (so we get to go to the auctions again - Woohoo!). Tonight is/was the first night we've been out together in ages. I picked up a gigantic white china piggy-bank (bigger than soccer ball!) for $2 and 2 cases of 48 packs of 5 rawhide dog bones (480bones!) for $30 (i.e. 6??¢/bone!). Also got large, new, stainless, flip-top garbage can for $9. And what else... :hmm:... Well anyway.. Good deals!


----------



## Big G (Feb 14, 2008)

*2/14/08*

THURSDAY (Valentine's Day)

SLEPT: 12:15am-7:00am (not enough. woke v.tired!)

WEIGHT:183.8lb (after poop) i.e.Still hovering around 184lb. WTF?! This means War!

Meal 1 - 7:30am:12whites,1toast+PB,??½grapefruit,??¼ozWalnuts
Meal 2 - 10:30am:??¼cupOats,??¼cupFFmilk,??¼ozNuts,4whites,2eggs
Meal 3 - 2:20pm:4ozChicken,plantain,leek,onion,crackd wheat
Meal 4 - 4:15pm(hungry):1toast,1can tuna,lite mayo,??½oz nuts
Meal 5 - 7:15pm:grnd turkey,cabbage,collards,mushrooms,toms
Meal 6 - 9:45pm:casein shake w/cran+blue+straw+blackBerries

kCal: 2,095 (227g protein. Avg 30g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs: 144g!! Is that too low?

WATER: 0.9gal. not too bad.

SORE: Lats (a little bit), glutes/hamstrings (after cardio). Otherwise OK (knees even a little better today). Still, elected for low-impact cardio today. Deadlifts tomorrow, per schedule?:hmm.


*HIIT CARDIO*(12:50pm-1:20pm). 

*Rowing: *10mins HR 155-165

*Elliptical: *10mins HR 150-175 (5mins fwd, 5mins bckwrd)

*Rowing: *5mins HR 155-165

*Elliptical:* 10mins HR 150-175 (2??½mins fwd, 2??½mins bckwrd)

WORKOUT NOTES: On elliptical I went ??½min as fast as possible then 2mins modest pace throughout. While rowing I maintained a modest pace, increasing pace to match rave track (playing on iPod - love my iPod!) until HR hit mid 160's, then backing off again (just a little) to recover.

NOTE Re:ROWING - It's wierd... On the elliptical or treadmill I can get my HR into high 170's before getting breathless, but while rowing I know when I'm near 165 because my legs start feeling like they have a lactic acid buildup and I even start feeling a little bit ill. Maybe it's pulling myself forward using my legs that causes the discomfort. Maybe it's just an unfamiliar movement. Hopefully it'll ease up as days/weeks/months roll by. I never used to like to row for even 10minutes before. Now that's not too bad, especially at a modest pace (i.e. HR 160ish). It will presumably improve over time.

POST CARDIO MEALS: I read recently that adipose tissue (i.e. fat!) is readily converted to sugar after cardio to replace glucose burnt off during exercise. To maximise the breakdown of fat it's best to not eat for 60minutes after cardio. From today onwards post-cardio meals will be delayed for 1hour whereas previously they'd be eaten within 30mins.

READING: Mastery of Hand  Strength. Enjoyable read. I have Grip Master's Handbook (subsequent book, same author) for afterwards. Determined to improve mt grip. Watch this space for some wierd grip exercises soon; Plier lifts (picking stuff up with pliers) axe head carrying (carrying peices of wood by pinching/gripping only an axe head poking out of them), cutting wire (small wire cutters & thick wire) dot dot dot...


----------



## Big G (Feb 18, 2008)

*2/15/08*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 11:00-7:00 (still woke tired w/eyes burning! WTF!?)

WEIGHT: dunno. no morning poop (again). In fact, no poop all day (again!). These little tiny meals mess me up.

Meal 1 - 7:20am:12whites,1toast+PB,??½grpfrut,??¼ozWalnuts,sups
Meal 2 - 10:30pm:??¼cupOats,??¼cupFFmilk,??¼ozNuts,1??½srvng whey
Snack  - 1:00pm:??½srvng whey,??¼oz walnuts,BCAAs,2ndEphedrine
Meal 3 - 4:10pm:chicken,crckd wheat,veg,plaintain,flaxseed
Meal 4 - 9:30pm(after grocery shop)grnd turkey & green veg
Meal 5 - 11:30pm:casein shake w/mixed berries.
Meal 6 - Zzz!

NOTE Re: SNACK - Couldn't leave my desk at 12pm to go to gym for cardio. Had to work until 2:30pm to get stuff done before lunch. Ate very small snack (+BCAAs) at 1pm to ensure system had protein and a little energy (to avoid getting hungry before cardio). Waited 1hr after stopping rowing before eating (per recommendations). Carbs (once again) severely restricted.

kCal: 1,922 (220g protein. Avg 36g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs: 150g

WATER: 1.1gal.

SORE: Hamstrings (to touch - noticed while showering). Otherwise all OK. Knees a little better again today too (thank goodness!).


*HIIT CARDIO *(late lunch; 2:30pm-3:30pm)
Note:Fast slow fast slow fast slow! HR 160-175 throughout!

*Elliptical: *20minutes (12??½mins fwd,2??½min bckwrd,2??½mins fwd)

*Rowing:* 2??½mins. 

Note: Planned to row for 10mins but when I looked up at the clock it was already 3:12pm! How does that happen? I left my office at 2:30pm, walked to the gym, got changed, ran on the elliptcal for 20 minutes then it was 3:10pm! Surely it doesn't take 20 minutes to walk one-way and get changed. Surely! I'm going to have to time myself next time. Doing only 22??½minutes of cardio and still being 10minutes late getting back to the office sucks! Admitted I spent almost 10mins on the steam room, but still...


*WORKOUT (after work): *Push/Pull & Legs2.

*Cancelled.* Had grocery shopping to do after work. Didn't want to be out too late. Decided to postpone workout until tomorrow. Ended up not working out tomorrow either. Woops! Skipped workout!  I'm bad!


----------



## Big G (Feb 18, 2008)

*2/16/08*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 11:45am-7:30pm

WEIGHT:180.2lb  Yay for me! Waaaay down! 

Meal 1 - 8:00am:12whites,??½grapefruit,sml banana,??¼oz walnuts
Meal 2 - 11:00am:10whites,2eggs,??½cup yogurt w/strawberries
Meal 3 - 2:00pm:turkey,squash,collards,beet,crkd wheat,toms
Meal 4 - 6:15pm(late/deck bldg):salmon,almonds,??½pear(Mmm!).
Oops!  - 6 Miller Lite! Doh!
Meal 5 - 10:45pm:10whites,2eggs,lettuce salad w/walnut oil
Meal 6 - 11:30pm:Same again!Still hungry!Drunken munchies! 
Meal 7 - 2:00am(woke weak/hungry):casein shake w/berries

kCal: 3,639:eek!332g protein. Avg 40g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:228g
Note: Not a successful cutting day, dammit!

WATER: 0.75gal (not too bad).

SORE: Nothing. Feet and knees both not 100% but otherwise I'm OK.

WORKOUT:None. Shoulda coulda woulda, but didn't!

NOTES: Determined to eat better than I normally do on the weekends. Stopped working on my deck every three hours to come in and eat. Meal 4 was late because I was trying to get stuff completed before the sun went down. Managed to work all day without a beer (thought of drinking, but didn't) then finally resigned to it after the sun went down. I'd planned not to drink this weekend. However, a few cold beers at the end of the day definitely... how should I put this... _got the blood flowing _(if you know what I mean) while sitting around fire w/wife (outside, on the deck).

So...

BEERS: 6. Not good. But not toooo bad (for me!).


----------



## Big G (Feb 18, 2008)

*2/17/08*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 12:00am-10:00am (beer sleep!)

WEIGHT:182.8lb Aargh! Up 2.6lb on yesterday. Must be just water, plus 2am shake still probably still digesting.

Meal 1 - 10:30am:12whites,½grapefruit,sml banana,walnuts
Meal 2 - 1:30pm:chicken,plantains,leeks,grn onions,toms
Meal 3 - 4:45pm:5oz salmon,cracked wheat,beets,collards.
Snack  - 6:00pm:Banana (before going out, shopping w/wife)
Oops!  - (Met wife's sister in a bar) 4 Miller + 4 Bud Ice!
Meal 4 - 10:30pm:chicken,leeks,plaintains,grn onions,toms
Meal 5 - Zzz!
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal: 2,624 (197g protein. Avg 42½g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs: 207g

WATER: 0.35gal. Grr! 

SORE: Nothing.

WORKOUT: None.

NOTES: Rainy, cold day. Spent it inside building/adding shelf to TV stand and decorating (went shopping during afternoon by self, and again when wife got off work at 6pm). Best intentions not to drink went out the window and ended up in a local bar w/wife's sister (also there, conincidentally). 4 Miller didn;t quite hit the spot so bought 2 tallboys of Bud Ice to take home. WTF!? 

I wish I didn't crave alcohol on the weekends. It's a habit, I swear. I read recently you only need to do something 7 times to make it a habit. I need to spend 7 weekends not drinking and see if it's easier after that. Something anyway. I guarantee the cut would be going better if I wasn't chugging beers on the weekends! Still though, just like yesterday, a few beers worked wonders on the libido

But anyway...

BEERS: 8.  Must do better!


----------



## Big G (Feb 19, 2008)

*2/18/08*

MONDAY (Cut day 26 of 56 - 1mo to go) - President's Day 

SLEPT: 12:45am-6:45am (woke tired - still, at least ??½ the office is off today for President's Day - Note: I opted for MLK Day instead which actually worked out well because it didn't rain on MLK Day and it's s'posed to piss down all day today - so wouldn't've been deck building anyway).

WEIGHT: Dunno. No morning poop (here we go again!). I'm just going to have to weigh in anyway. Damned small meals make me irregular. Eventually pooped before workout (noonish).

Meal 1 - 7:20am:12whites,??½grapefruit,sml banana,nuts,sups.
Meal 2 - 10:30am:1??½pp,??¼cup oats/ff milk,??¼pear,??½oz mixd nuts
Meal 3 - 2:30pm(PWO):??½cup oats w/ff milk, 1??½ srvngs pp.
Meal 4 - 4:00pm(hungry):4??½ozSalmon,??½cupCrckdWheat(+2nd Eph)
Meal 5 - 7:45pm:5oz turkey,3eggs,3whites,lettuce,cucumber
Meal 6 - 10:00pm:Casein shake +blue+black+cran+strawBerries

kCal: 2,293 (260g protein. Avg 38g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:165g 

WATER: 1.05gal.

BODYFAT: Must be around 10% now. I have a full set of abs if I crunch. The definition on the bottom row is not as pronounced as the top two rows. And, in fact, I'd like all three rows to be a bit more definined. I'd figured originally that 179lb would put me at about 8%bf but apparently I was wrong. I was 180.2lb on Saturday morning (down 14lb!) but I still have some way to go to get where I want to be. I hope I haven't lost too much strength throughout this. I'll find out a month from now when I start upping the weights and calories again.


*WORKOUT: Upper Horizontal / Legs2*
Note: Scheduled for last Friday. Now playing catchup.

*Warmup:*
Elliptical - None. Fuck it. I'll do that after work.

*Dynamic Stretching:*
Warmed up shoulders by swinging 10lb plates around.

*A1.BB 1??¼ Bench Presses* (RI: 60sec)
Note:1rep actually=1??¼ reps, i.e.down,25%up,back down,100%up (harder than you'd think, for reps anyway).
135lb:1x10, 1x7
115lb:1x7, 1x6
95lb:1x10 (arms feelin' it, big time!)
Note: Have been doing 3 sets only, but haven't been getting particularly sore (if at all). Added a couple extra sets today for kicks'n'giggles. 
NOT S/set w/A2. Couldn't be bothered.

*A2.BO BB Rows*
155lb:3x10 (last 2 reps of last set not to abs, but close)
135lb:2x10 (there's those 2 extra sets again!)

*B1.Sumo Deadlifts*
185lb:1x10
235lb:1x7 (right grip failing... otherwise fine)
285lb:1x4 (right grip, again!)
335lb:1x1 (Used water-bottle as makeshift strap.It sucked!)
Note: Damn my right hand! Weak fucking link! 

*B2.OH BB Squats*
None. Opted for Leg Press instead.

*C. Leg Press* (on Nautilus press, leaning back)
200lb:1x10
220lb:1x10
250lb:1x10 (machine max!)
Note: S-L-O-W decent. Feelin' it just above inner knee.

*Warm-down:*
D. Cuban Press (rotator cuff)
None. Out of time already. I'll do it tomorrow. 
*
E1.Abs - Unassisted crunches* (S/set w/E2)
None. 
*
E2.Abs - Vacuum, laying down.*  (S/set w/E1)
None. Out of time. 

*Stretching:*
None. I'll do some tomorrow.

*Steam room:* It made me late getting back to the office, but it was worth it. I felt better afterwards. 

WORKOUT NOTES: Not exactly a sweaty workout, but it was fun all the same. I was short on time because I got to the gym, got undressed, and then realized I didn't bring any pants to workout in! I had to get dressed again and go shopping for pants before I could get started. On the up side, while shopping for pants I did find two really cool zip-up, hoodie fleeces 70%off.

PWO WEIGHT:182.3lb on gym scale. That's light, especially since it wasn't a sweaty workout.


*+ CARDIO* (After Work) 

*Treadmill*:2mins. Can't run. Feet are fucked. 

*Elliptical*:15min(fast,slow repeat.fwd & bckwrd.HR=160-175)

*Rowing*:5mins (moderate pace. HR=155-165)

*Elliptical*:3min (1min fwd,1min bckwrd,1min fwd)

*Cycling:*2min (level 15. Like cycling through 3' deep mud!)
*
Treadmill*:5min (incline level 10, 4mph walk. HR=150-155)

NOTE: Did Friday's missed "upper horizontal / legs2" workout at lunch. Did regular, scheduled cardio after work. Tomorrow, I do today's workout & cardio.


----------



## Big G (Feb 20, 2008)

*2/20/08*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 10:55pm-6:55am (8hrs, but still woke tired).

WEIGHT:183lb after breakfast & poop. 
Note: Had one 16oz water, two 12oz coffees, plus Meal 1 (below) for breakfast, so if I had weighed in before breakfast I would've been well under 180lb, surely. That'd be down again, if that's the case. We'll see tomorrow (hopefully) if I can weigh in before I eat.

Meal 1 - 7:20am:12whites,??½grapefruit,??½sml banana,??½ozWalnuts
Meal 2 - 10:15am:1??½pp,??¼cup oats/ff milk,??¼pear,??½ozMixed nuts
Meal 3 - 2:30pm(1hr after cardio):tuna,crkd wheat,toms,nuts
Meal 4 - 4:45pm(hungry):1can tuna,1slice bread,2tbs ff mayo
Meal 5 - 7:15pm:5ozPork,collards,cauliflower,broccoli,salad
Meal 6 - 10:00pm:choc casein shake w/strawberries&PB (Mmm!)

kCal: 2,360 (283g protein. Avg 33g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 1.1gal.

SORE: Chest, a little. Otherwise OK.

*
CARDIO *(lunchtime:1pm-1:30pm)

*Treadmill: *20minutes. Set at 12??½ incline (steep!) & 4mph i.e. Not fast, but nice on my feet/knees. HR=155-160.

*Elliptical:* 7minutes (5min fwd, 2min bckwrd). Modest pace (in time w/rave tracks playing on iPod) with a couple of 30sec sprints along the way. HR=160-170

*Rowing:* 3mins. Modest pace. HR=155-160.
Note: Adjusted rowing machine resistance from level 10 (which I've always used) to level 8 and it felt much better. I didn't get that all-too-common sickly/ill-feeling while rowing. Admittedly I only rowed for 3 minutes today, but I think it'll be better on longer rows too.


*WORKOUT (after work): VERTICAL / LEGS1*
Note: Scheduled for yesterday. 

*CANCELLED*. 

I'm weak. I feel funny. Carb related? Rescheduled this workout to lunchtime tomorrow. Hopefully will feel better then.


----------



## DLDave (Feb 20, 2008)

Big G said:


> NOTES:Abandoned all hope of making this a cardio workout (like I tried to last week) because I'd already agreed to meet my powerlifting buddy (Ronnie Baker) at the gym for tips about form. Watched him squat 465lb, then got feedback re:front squat & deadlift form.



Could've sworn I saw you post elsewhere that you're at Lifetime.  If so, I don't believe that someone there is actually squatting more than 3 plates a side, let alone 465.  I've never seen it if it's true


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 20, 2008)

Big G.     Awesome dude!  Looks like you've been doing really great stuff while on your cut.  
I've been tracking with you for a while now.  More power to ya 

Thanks for that last post on my journal way back in Nov.  
I had to disappear for a bit.  Couldn't stand working out while not being able to do _anything _with my left shoulder.  But I would occasionally read that last post and it was encouraging.  So thanks, dude


----------



## Big G (Feb 20, 2008)

DLDave said:


> Could've sworn I saw you post elsewhere that you're at Lifetime.  If so, I don't believe that someone there is actually squatting more than 3 plates a side, let alone 465.  I've never seen it if it's true



It's true. He told me today that he'd benched 420lb in the past couple of days. Apparently 418lb is a record for the Over-50s/181lb-class an he's going to break it in an upcoming meet. He's dropping back down to 315lb, adding 20lb a week and going for 435lb at the meet.

I'm reading Dinosaur Training at the moment. In the opening pages it's already highly critical of most gyms. I was telling Ronnie about it today. He made me laugh by pointing out how LifeTime's giant, 20'-long "Advanced Training" sign is positioned right over all the goofy machines! We were working-out in power-racks presumably doing what must be Beginner's Training (if the machines are "advanced").

Most lunchtimes anyway, that's when you'll find both Ronnie and me there.

Which gym are you at? Any bigger/stronger guys there? Lifetime is... well... you know... Not exactly heavily populated with Freaks!


----------



## Big G (Feb 20, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> Big G.     Awesome dude!  Looks like you've been doing really great stuff while on your cut.
> I've been tracking with you for a while now.  More power to ya
> 
> Thanks for that last post on my journal way back in Nov.
> I had to disappear for a bit.  Couldn't stand working out while not being able to do _anything _with my left shoulder.  But I would occasionally read that last post and it was encouraging.  So thanks, dude



Yeah, I can't see me cutting for 8weeks like I planned. I'm down 14lb in 28 days which is far faster than I'd planned. My abs are back, bf is probably back around 10%, my strength is dowqn a little bit, but I'm not going to freak about it. One good 6week heavy program should get me back on the map.

Speaking of... It's good to see you're back around. I hope that shoulder is much better these days (operational at least). I'm sure I'll be in and out of your journal here'n'there checking on progress or stealing ideas. Keep at it Dude. The powerlifter guy I mentioned above has a scar from ripping his bicep off while deadlifting (and others too, no doubt) and he rehabbed it himself. It was qpparently 18days before the surgery to sew it back on. That's not good! You want that done quickly from what I understand. Anyway... my point is... you can overcome this. And you must.


----------



## Big G (Feb 20, 2008)

*2/20/08*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT:11:30am-6:45am (In bed by 8:30pm but couldn't sleep due to wife snoring. Started reading Dinosaur Training.)

WEIGHT: ? No poop (all day - 2nd day! Damned little meals.). Must be under 180lb by now though, surely.

Meal 1 - 7:20am:12whites,½grapefruit,½banana.¼oz walnuts
Meal 2 - 10:20am:1pc bread w/1tbsPB&¼ozWalnuts +1½srvng pp
Meal 3 - 1:20pm(PWO):¼cup oats/ff milk,½banana,1½srvngs pp
Meal 4 - 2:50pm(hungry!):4ozPork,¼cup crckd wheat,¼cup toms
Meal 5 - 6:10pm:4½ozPork,grn veggies,lettuce salad
Meal 6 - 9:00pm:casein shake w/cran+black+blue+strawBerries
Meal 7 - 12:00am:6whites,2eggs,cauliflower,broccoli

kCal: 2,422 (292g protein. Avg 35g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:184g

WATER: 0.8gal. Did well at work. Not so well at home.

SORE: Chest, a little. Otherwise OK.


*WORKOUT (lunch) VERTICAL / LEGS1:*
Note: Scheduled for Monday - Playing catchup due to missed workout last Friday. Oh well...

*Warmup:*
*Treadmill *- None. Saving knees/feet for split squats (below). Should've waved some 10lb plates around to warmup shoulders but just got on with workout instead. Fuck it.

*A1.Standing Military Press (s/set w/A2)*
135lb:1x8 (disappointing - see note below)
115lb:1x10(just),1x9??½(i.e. failed 10)
*Note*: Back to doing Military Press first (per program). Mixed results: 2wks ago I did 1x10 then 1x8 w/135lb. Last week I did 1x8 w/135lb but I did them after pullups, so I might've been a bit tired. Today I did 1x8(failed#9) w/135lb (1st set) which was the same as last week (i.e. 2reps down on 2wks ago) BUT  I got 1x10 then 1x9??½(almost 10) for sets 2 and 3 whereas I only had 1x10, 1x8(fail) last week, so my endurance seems to have improved. 

*A2.WG Pullups +negatives i.e. "-ves" (s/set w/A1)*
BW:1x10, 1x8 (+2-ves), 1x7 (+3-ves)
*Note*: Better than last week. Was 1x10,1x7+3,1x5+5 (AND I did pullups BEFORE Military Press last week). :hmm:

*B1.Split Squats (s/set w/B2)*
155lb:3x20 PR (Suckin' air! Needed 120sec RIs. Still good!)

*B2.Good Mornings (s/set w/B2)*
155lb:3x10 PR
*Note*: Knee "soft" - Not bent, not locked. Without my knee locked (which is how I used to do them) it doesn't feel like it hits my hamstrings any more. Next program I think I'll go back to SLDLs and try a "soft knee" then too. Maybe I'm just not using enough weight. I used to SLDL over 200lb. With Good-Mornings I'm only using 155lb. Something to think about, moving forward.

*C.Weighted Bar Hangs*
None. Out of time. 155lb split squats had me sucking air for quite a while. Plus, was talking with Ronnie (power lifter) regarding his upcoming Over 50s World Record Bench Press attempt (435lb @ 181lb BW! Not too shabby!).

*Warm-down:*
Cuban Press (rotator cuff).
None. Out of time.

*E1.Abs - Knee Raises (s/set w/E2)*
None. Out of time. 
*
E2.Abs - Vacuum, laying down (s/set w/E1)*
None. Out of time. 

*Static Stretching:*
None. Out of time. 

NOTES: Wierd results. Some PRs, some worse than last week. And where'd all the time go!? Suckin' air and resting? 

GENERAL NOTE Re: LEGS (This is cool!)
I don't know if it's just with my new pants (the ones I bought on Monday because I forgot to bring any pants to the gym!) or if I now look like this in all my workout pants, but anyway... Today I'm doing split squats and you can clearly see the definition in my quads (through my pants) as I take each step. My legs are beefy lookin' these days! They've have come a LONG way over the past year. Next program I think I'll go heavy on leg extensions and see what additional quad development I can get. I like my ropey-lookin' quads these days.

NEXT PROGRAM I think I'll go heavy on everything; Bench/Squats/DLs/Pullups/Military/Shrugs. It'll be interesting to see what kind-of impact this little cut has had on my strength (& 1RMs) anyway. I'm looking forward to the next program already. Enough of this running and tiny-meals bullcrap! Let's get back to some heavy weights and packing on some more pounds of meat! Grr!


----------



## DLDave (Feb 21, 2008)

Big G said:


> It's true. He told me today that he'd benched 420lb in the past couple of days. Apparently 418lb is a record for the Over-50s/181lb-class an he's going to break it in an upcoming meet. He's dropping back down to 315lb, adding 20lb a week and going for 435lb at the meet.
> 
> I'm reading Dinosaur Training at the moment. In the opening pages it's already highly critical of most gyms. I was telling Ronnie about it today. He made me laugh by pointing out how LifeTime's giant, 20'-long "Advanced Training" sign is positioned right over all the goofy machines! We were working-out in power-racks presumably doing what must be Beginner's Training (if the machines are "advanced").
> 
> ...



I'm splitting time between Lifetime on Sawmill and World Gym up in Powell, mainly because Lifetime is light on the freaks and light on powerlifting-specific stuff (wide rack, boards, etc.).  But the wife and kids like Lifetime, so if I'm paying for it I may as well use it somewhat.  I hit Lifetime around lunch during the week, and I've gotta be honest, I've never seen anyone pushing heavy weight during this time.  It always seems like circus time in that place whenever I have over 275 on the bench or 405 on the squat.  I guess I'll keep my eyes open for an older, light guy who might be able to bench 420, assuming you guys are at Sawmill and not out at Easton.

I always thought that the "Advanced Training" sign was hanging over the wooden floor area, which I think is even funnier that they consider advanced training to be plyometrics and stability ball work that is usually going on over there.  I guess I'd rather see the general population doing that sort of functional work rather than unnecessary isolation movements on the machines.


----------



## Big G (Feb 21, 2008)

DLDave said:


> I'm splitting time between Lifetime on Sawmill and World Gym up in Powell, mainly because Lifetime is light on the freaks and light on powerlifting-specific stuff (wide rack, boards, etc.).  But the wife and kids like Lifetime, so if I'm paying for it I may as well use it somewhat.  I hit Lifetime around lunch during the week, and I've gotta be honest, I've never seen anyone pushing heavy weight during this time.  It always seems like circus time in that place whenever I have over 275 on the bench or 405 on the squat.  I guess I'll keep my eyes open for an older, light guy who might be able to bench 420, assuming you guys are at Sawmill and not out at Easton.
> 
> I always thought that the "Advanced Training" sign was hanging over the wooden floor area, which I think is even funnier that they consider advanced training to be plyometrics and stability ball work that is usually going on over there.  I guess I'd rather see the general population doing that sort of functional work rather than unnecessary isolation movements on the machines.



Hmm... Shame... I'm at Easton. It would've been fun to workout together.

I only got into lifting in Nov'06, but I think I'm doing well (DL 370lb, Squat 300lb etc...). I've yet to go to a gym with some real freaks there. I'm sure I'd learn a ton if I did. 

Work pays for my Lifetime membership. That's how all this got started. Now I'm hooked!


----------



## Big G (Feb 23, 2008)

*2/21/08*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 12:30am-7:15am (not enough, again!)

WEIGHT:183lb. No change. Stuck at 10% bf? WTF?

Meal 1 - 7:30am:11whites,1egg,??½grpfrt,??½banana,coffee,sups
Meal 2 - 10:44am:1??½pp,??¼cupOats&FFmilk,??¼ozAlmonds,??¼ozWalnuts

    *** SEE "Cut The Cut" NOTE BELOW ***

Meal 3 - 2:30pm(after cardio):Beef,10ozYam,??½cupToms(600cal)
Meal 4 - 4:30pm(small meal before WO):1srvng pp,??½oz walnuts
Meal 5 - 7:45pm(PWO):2srvng pp,1banana,3/4cup oats/ff milk.
Meal 6 - 10:15pm:4oz beef w/lrg plate grn veg
Zzz!   - 11pm-2am
Meal 7 - 2:00am(woke hungry):1srvng casein(& back to bed!)

kCal: 2,873 (299g protein. Avg 31g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:294g

WATER: gal.

NOTE: CUT THE CUT!! 
Weight dropped steadily from 194lb to 180lb (mid-Jan to mid-Feb) then somehow increased to 183lb last week and has stayed there despite runningrunningrunning and eating next to nothing. I posted a thread about it on IM and PFunk not-so-diplomatically pointed out that I'm acting retarded and illogical by dropping my calories so low and doing so much HIIT cardio on top.Bummer! I know he's right though. I think my body has found a way to adapt to the reduced calories and increased demands and is now refusing to give up on the last few pounds of fat on me. Must be 10%bf by now I'd imagine. I certainly have a nice set of abs if I crunch (although not so much so if I don't). I was planning a refeed for tomorrow and I might go ahead with that anyway, although afterwards I think I'll try to gradually increase calories to around 3,800 and stay there for a while. See what happens. Watch this space!

NICOTENE: None! And that's exactly how it needs to stay. that shit sucks! No more, ever! Nasty stuff.

SORE: Nothing. Feet hurt (even just walking) but did cardio anyway.

*CARDIO (lunchtime):*
*Elliptical*: 20??½minutes (17??½fwd,3mins backwrd), level 12, fast & slow HR=155-175 throughout.
*Rowing *(level8):6mins modest pace w/fast-paced intervals (20 gruling fast rows). HR 155-165 thoughout
*Elliptical*:3mins, level 17 (like walking in knee-high mud, i.e. awful!). HR=165-170
Steam-room: 5mins (lovely!)


*WORKOUT (after work): *Going heavy, because I've missed it.

*1.BB Bench* (in powerrack, starting at the bottom)
95lb:1x6
145lb:1x4
195lb:1x3
215lb:1x2
235lb:0/miss
235lb:0/miss (after 4min RI)
225lb:0/miss (after 2min RI)
215lb:1x2
205lb:1x3
205lb:1x2 (after 1min RI)
195lb:1x3 (failed 4)
195lb:1x2 (failed 3, after 1min RI)
*
2.T-Bar(machine) Row*
115lb:1x6
140lb:1x5
160lb:1x7
180lb:1x7 (4-7 not to abs)
180lb:1x5 (3-5 not to abs)
160lb:1x8 (6-8 not to abs)

*3.Deadlifts*
135lb:1x5
185lb:1x4
225lb:1x4
275lb:1x4 (felt a pinch/burn 3" to right/below bellybutton)
315lb:1x4 (felt a pinch/burn 3" to left/below bellybutton)
375lb:0/miss (tried for PR - shouldn't've bothered)
315lb:1x2 (lower back aching - being pulled out of form?)

NOTE: Read somewhere that you shouldn't probably pull the very last deadlift you can do because doing so may lead to injury. However, in Dinosaur Training last night it gave an example of Hard Work and had a guy deadlifting until he collapsed exhausted on the floor.

Today I kept going until I felt like my back was in danger of being pulled out of form. Could I have worked harder? yes. Probably. But deadlifts do still make me a bit nervous. The last thing I want is a jacked-up back. Maybe it's time to go back to basics, redesign a new program based strictly on the main compound movements and progressive overload. That's probably not such a bad idea.

I wish I was more knowledgeable.

It's not easy being an accountant/construction-worker/bodybuilder/plumber/electrician/plasterer/concrete-layer/deck-builder dot dot freakin' dot!


----------



## 33sun33 (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, huge drop in body weight this past month!  Im going on a cut myself in maybe a month or two, and am worried I will lose too much muscle.  Im around 220 right now, but hope that Ill still be 210 or 205 at least at 10% bf.  Im horrible at being uber technical and detailed about my diet in terms of calorie counting, etc... Ill probably just keep my diet the same and increase cardio, then slowly decrease the amount I eat (e.g. - instead of 7 meals a day, make it 6... then perhaps 5).

Good luck with the reformed cut though.  Let us know how it goes.  Nice looking dls!


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 25, 2008)

Big G said:


> NOTE: CUT THE CUT!!
> Weight dropped steadily from 194lb to 180lb (mid-Jan to mid-Feb) then somehow increased to 183lb last week and has stayed there despite runningrunningrunning and eating next to nothing. I posted a thread about it on IM and PFunk not-so-diplomatically pointed out that I'm acting retarded and illogical by dropping my calories so low and doing so much HIIT cardio on top.Bummer! I know he's right though. I think my body has found a way to adapt to the reduced calories and increased demands and is now refusing to give up on the last few pounds of fat on me. Must be 10%bf by now I'd imagine. I certainly have a nice set of abs if I crunch (although not so much so if I don't). I was planning a refeed for tomorrow and I might go ahead with that anyway, although afterwards I think I'll try to gradually increase calories to around 3,800 and stay there for a while. See what happens. Watch this space!



Wow, dude.  That's awesome!  Heh, I'd be on a cut myself if I didn't already weight only 135....  More power to you.  Will be interesting to see what happens when you start adding the calories back in.



Big G said:


> NICOTENE: None! And that's exactly how it needs to stay. that shit sucks! No more, ever! Nasty stuff.



How long have you been smoke free?  I quit almost 3 1/2 years ago.  One of the hardest things I ever did.  In fact, working out was one of my weapons I used against the cravings.  Every time I was wheezing away on the "dreadmill" and then months later enjoying my new physique I would always say "I'm NEVER smoking again".  Still haven't.  Not one drag.  It's a good feeling isn't it??!!


----------



## Big G (Feb 26, 2008)

33sun33 said:


> Wow, huge drop in body weight this past month!  Im going on a cut myself in maybe a month or two, and am worried I will lose too much muscle.  Im around 220 right now, but hope that Ill still be 210 or 205 at least at 10% bf.  Im horrible at being uber technical and detailed about my diet in terms of calorie counting, etc... Ill probably just keep my diet the same and increase cardio, then slowly decrease the amount I eat (e.g. - instead of 7 meals a day, make it 6... then perhaps 5).
> 
> Good luck with the reformed cut though.  Let us know how it goes.  Nice looking dls!



I'm no expert on the subject, but I would recommend reducing the _size _of your meals rather than the _frequency_. Just eat less, more often (even) if needed. 

I lost 33lb Nov'06-Mar'07 by limiting my calories to 2,000 and runningrunningrunning. I'd been doing the same thing here recently, but I probably shouldn't have. I'm MUCH bigger these days. Even after having leaned down from this cut I'm still 22lb heavier than last year. I'm at a similar bf% now at 183lb as I was at 161lb in Mar'07. Not too shabby!


----------



## Big G (Feb 26, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> I'd be on a cut myself if I didn't already weight only 135....



Shoot! That's little. You're 3'6" and built like a brick shit-house though, right?



nadirmg said:


> How long have you been smoke free?
> 
> I quit almost 3 1/2 years ago.
> 
> It's a good feeling isn't it??!!



Quit Nov'06 (wife didn't), started again May'07. Quit again (with wife) Aug'07. Clean until New Years Eve. Dabbled a little since (if drinking), but have finally learned my lesson. 

Congrats to you! Keep at it. 

Yes, it is. It pissed me off recently when I was doing some HIIT circuit training and I felt like I couldn't breath. I haven't felt like that in months. It's so nice to be able to run and run and run and run and recover from running crazy fast by just running a little slower but still running and running and....

I like it.

Although... I like my great-big giant legs too these days. I can't be a for-real runner and a body-builder/power-lifter too. It's one of those one-or-the-other kind-of things I think.

Still... Gotta keep my cardiovascular system operating in top form. God knows it comes in handy on those deep breathing squats!


----------



## Big G (Feb 26, 2008)

Shit. I screwed up. I've got 2/21 above but it's got Friday's info in it. Friday was 2/22. 

All kinds of shit happened on Thursday 2/21 too. 

I'm sticking it here, all out of order. It's already written (in my Fitday journal). Fuck it.

Copy...

Paste...


----------



## Big G (Feb 26, 2008)

*2/21*

THURSDAY (Almost Friday!)

SLEPT: 8pm-9pm, then 12:30am-7:15am (again, woke tired)

WEIGHT: 184.2lb Hmm... Wierd. Was 183lb after breakfast on Tuesday. Now over 184lb before breakfast. I wonder why.

Meal 1 - 7:30am:12whites,??½grapefruiit,??½banana,coffee,sups
Meal 2 - 11:30am(after court):1bread,1tbsPB,??¼ozWalnuts,1??½pp
Meal 3 - 1pm(hungry):2/3cup crckd wheat,??½cup toms,4oz pork
Meal 4 - 4:15pm:3??¾oz pork,??½oz walnuts,??½pear.
Meal 5 - 6:30pm(hungry):4oz pork w/assorted fresh veg
Meal 6 - 9:15pm:5oz beef w/assorted fresh veg

kCal: 2,413 (280g protein. Avg 35g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:169g

Note Re:Meal 3 - Had 2/3cup cracked wheat & ??½cup toms Vs ??¼cup of each on previous days due to feeling run down. Court (see below) + Weight (this morning) bummed me out, plus I'm weak from being carb-starved anyway. I think I'll refeed on Saturday. I probably need it. I'm feeling down.

WATER: 0.5gal. not good. grumpy today. self-sabotaging (kind-of).

SORE: Glutes, a little. Otherwise fine. 

CARDIO(lunchtime):
CANCELLED. 
For one, my feet hurt just walking to and from the court house (see COURT notes below). For another, I'm pissed my weight was still in the mid-180s on this morning weigh-in. For another, I didn't get to work until 11:30am and my boss didn't make me use vacation (so I worked through my lunch-break). And, lastly, I'm fucking tired and aggravated today. I need sleep. And I want fucking criminals thrown in jail for their crimes, not left wandering the streets as free men, dammit! 

COURT: Garage got broken into (Dec''06?). Caught 3 theives in the act. Prosecuted one of them. Feb'07 judge ruled he had to pay $1,300 damages, attend AA and keep a job. A year later the theif has done none of those things. Case has been continued and continued while thief walks around as a free man (Fucking worthless legal system!). 

Today was 2nd sentencing hearing. I told judge I had received nothing, was still driving the same truck and had now been climbing in and out of passenger-side door for a year (drivers door got vandalized while they were breaking in), plus I have had no stereo/radio in my cab for a year (they broke the radio trying to steal it - after giving up on trying to steal the entire truck.). 

I told judge I wanted closure and justice. Judge ruled for continuation of probation with added restiction that he be home by 10pm nightly. WTF!? Fucking theif STILL walking around free. I HATE COLUMBUS. This fucking worthless town stinks, including the judges that preside over it.

...

:hmm:...

...

NICOTENE: 10pm now. Wrote all that above earlier today. Done some thinking since. Come to conclusion I have got myself readdicted to nicotene. Smoked a few cigarettes New Years Eve and then a few more here and there since. I've found myself bumming cigarettes off neighbors if I've had a few beers. On Saturday I even bought myself a Cigar after the wife and I got back from our quick little stint at the bar with her sister. Yesterday I got home from work wondering what the point of everything was and feeling all depressed. Today hasn't been much better. I think it's time I added a NICOTENE section to help me say NO for good! Nicotene sucks! It really does.


----------



## Big G (Feb 26, 2008)

*2/23/08*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: 11pm-7:30am

WEIGHT: Dunno.

Note: Planned refeed day.
Meal 1 - 8:00am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,??½banana,grapefruit
Meal 2 - 
Meal 3 - FOOD LOG NOT MAINTAINED
Meal 4 - PAST MEAL 1.
Meal 5 - I WROTE DETAILS DOWN BUT 
Meal 6 - AM NOT TYPING THEM IN.

FOOD: included 3slices of pizza w/wife (1st pizza in 18mo), 3brats (Mmm! another first in 18mo) but was otherwise healthy. Probably 4,500cal. Lots of healthy carbs. 

WORKOUT:None.

WEATHER: Columbus is a frozen hell today. The deck is covered in 6-8" of snow with a  1" crust of ice on top. Everything is white. It's freezing cold outside. I absolutely hate living here. 

ACCOMPLISHED: Nothing! Ate, drank, ate, drank, ate. And laid around in LA-Z Boy all day, doing nothing. Not like me, but I just couldn't get motivated to do anything.

NICOTENE: Cravings were awful this morning. By 10am I'd already resigned myself to the fact that I'd be drinking today, just to get through the day. I'd think of doing something then I'd think of having a cigarette first. I'd shake off the idea of a cigarette,consider doing something else and then find myself thinking of a cigarette again (like I'd never quit). Stupid! I can't believe I've done this to myself. Depression/withdrawal lasted all day. I eventually just settled in with a 6pack of Becks beer and called it a day! 

ALCOHOL:6 Becks, just to ease the nicotene cravings.


----------



## Big G (Feb 26, 2008)

*2/24/08*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 10:30pm-7:30am

WEIGHT: Not measured.

FOOD LOG: Not maintained.

ALCOHOL: 11 miller lite! Fairly evenly spaced from noon - 10pm. There's just something about beers & home improvement projects. Or maybe that's just me.

COMPLETED: Lots! Wife joined me in garage and we t-i-d-i-e-d our butts off... for h-o-u-r-s! ??½garage floor now visible. Lots of progress. Lookin' sharp too! I'll take pics (I always say that...).

NICOTENE: None. Doing OK today too. Although, you'd hope so (wouldn't you?) with 11 miller lite trickling in throughout the day!


----------



## Big G (Feb 26, 2008)

*2/25/08*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 1am-7am (not enough - up late tidying garage, etc..)

WEIGHT:187.8lb rolleyes:Carb up and gain 4lb overnight!)

Meal 1 - 7:30am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grpfrt,coffee,sups
Meal 2 - 10:40am:5whites,3eggs,3toast+PB,coffee
Meal 3 - 2:00pm(Buffet!):chicken,fish,veg,salad(ie.healthy)
Snack  - 4:40pm(hungry):1Pear (planning to eat after work).
Meal 4 - 6:00pm:steak'n'eggs w/veg & yam+sour cream (lite)
Treat  - 9:00pm:2toast+PB,banana,small yogurt,almonds. Mmm!
Meal 5 - 9:30pm:casein & whey shake w/mixed berries.
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal: 3,620 (295g protein. Avg 40g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs: 362g

WATER: 0.5gal. not good. 

SORE: Chest, big-time! 

WORKOUT: None. Tired, dehydrated and a little hungover too! Didn't feel like working out today. Need to put a program togther for next 6 weeks tonight. I'll be back tomorrow.

NOTES: Took eggs to work, but after microwaving 8 of them for breakfast I got bitched at by half-a-dozen people for creating a stink in the office!  Ended up at HomeTownBuffet for lunch but ate well. Steamed fish & grilled chicken w/lrg salad (no dressing) & boiled veg. What a good boy!  Need to prepare some food tonight that I can bring to work.

AFTER WORK: Accomplished nothing! In bed by 10:45pm, reading Dinosaur Training, taking it easy.


----------



## Big G (Feb 26, 2008)

*2/26/08*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 12:30pm-7:00am (In bed 11pm. Up reading Dinosaur Training - Good read!)

WEIGHT:187.2lb. Down 0.6lb from yesterday (means nothing) and up 4lb from end of cut (carbs & water). Net weight loss from start to end of cut (incl. carbing back up) = 7lb. Not too bad for 4 weeks (although, next time, I'm not doing that big drop in calories. I'll do it much slower.).

Meal 1 - 7:20am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grapefruit,banana.
Meal 2 - 10:30am:1??½pp,??½cup oats/ff milk,banana,1oz walnuts.
Meal 3 - 2:15pm(PWO):2srvngs pp,1cup oats/ff milk,2bananas.
Meal 4 - 4:05pm:3toast,1can tuna,ff mayo,pear,walnuts,toms.
Meal 5 - 7:45pm:8oz 96/4 ground beef w/swt pot,veg,sr crm.
Meal 6 - 10:45pm:Casein & whey shake w/mixed berries,nuts.

kCal: 3,901 (333g protein. Avg 41??½g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:453 Fat:102g
Note: Should probably be stepping calories up more slowly, but it is nice to be eating normally again!

WATER: 0.9gal.

SORE: Chest and lower-back, just a little. Otherwise OK.


*WORKOUT: LEGS* (See new program, - next post - Going for Strength!)

*Warmup: Elliptical* - 4mins (fwd, bckwrd, fwd, bckwrd).

*1.Squats *(In power-rack w/BB on bars, starting at bottom)
185lb:1x8
235lb:1x6
265lb:0(miss)
255lb:1x4 (moved support bars up, now just off parallel)
265lb:1x4 (after 120sec RI)
275lb:1x4 (only just got it started)
285lb:0(miss - dammit!squat295lb before cut, although this does feel harder, starting from the bottom).

*2.Rack Pulls *(BB on bars, starting just above the knee)
Note: First time trying these. Used straps for over 300lb.
135lb:1x5(warmup)
225lb:1x8
315lb:1x8
365lb:1x8
405lb:1x8
455lb:1x3 + 1x2(after regrip)
500lb:0(miss)

*3.Leg Ext*
250lb(machine max):3x10 
Note: Slow lower. Try sets of 15-20 reps next time. Otherwise need to find a way to add more weight to machine. 3x10 was relatively easy today. Crazy.

NOTE: Planned to do calf press, ab-work and some stretching too, but couldn't fit it all in. May have to revise Leg Day to exclude those things, or just do less sets. Today's workout was to determine 1RMs so I can see if it improves over the coming weeks. I'd like to squat 400lb eventually, but 3x45lb plates on either side (i.e. 315lb) would be nice, for now. Long term benchpress goal is 300lb, but 225lb (2x45lb either side)would be OK, for now.

We'll see if things improve over the next 8 weeks. Watch this space!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey mate! Dearie me, its a rollercoaster of emotions in here. 

First of all, well done on the cut. You did good for the first time cutting, next time you'll be able to tweak things to make it work better for you. 

Secondly, loving that you're doing Split Squats - they are absolute killers  And incredible Rack Pulls, they're a great exercise. 

Thirdly, stop being so hard on yourself for smoking. You can't expect miracles, you're already trying to a) cut, b) keep working out, c) sort out your finances, d) continue your home improvement saga and e) quit the beer, no wonder you feel like you're drowning under all this stuff. One thing at a time. You *know* already you can quit for good so just do it, then you can put all your energy into getting big(ger) and strong(er)


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 27, 2008)

ooooh what are split squats?  they sound painful...


----------



## Big G (Mar 2, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey mate! Dearie me, its a rollercoaster of emotions in here.



That's that damned nicotene talking! 



SamEaston said:


> First of all, well done on the cut. You did good for the first time cutting, next time you'll be able to tweak things to make it work better for you.



Thanks. I am definitely down a few pounds. I do look leaner. I need to take some pix. I'm terrible about taking pictures. Next time I cut though I will do it a bit slower (not such a drastic drop in calories and not so fast).



SamEaston said:


> Secondly, loving that you're doing Split Squats - they are absolute killers  And incredible Rack Pulls, they're a great exercise.



Was using split-squats almost for cardio. Doesn't seem like the best exercise inthe world for using heavy poundages. Having a whole bunch of weight balanced on ust one wobbly knee somehow doesn;t seem too safe. Still, they do get your heart pumping though.

Watch this space Re: rack pulls. There's gonna be some much bigger numbers appearing before too long. I'm completely set on strength training for the forseeable future. I'm upping all kinds of numbers here soon.



SamEaston said:


> Thirdly, stop being so hard on yourself for smoking. You can't expect miracles, you're already trying to a) cut, b) keep working out, c) sort out your finances, d) continue your home improvement saga and e) quit the beer, no wonder you feel like you're drowning under all this stuff. One thing at a time. You *know* already you can quit for good so just do it, then you can put all your energy into getting big(ger) and strong(er)



I'm good. The nicotene thing is over. No more of that shit. I'm over it already.


----------



## Big G (Mar 2, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> ooooh what are split squats?  they sound painful...



I guess what I've actually been doing are considered barbell lunges (according to  exrx.net)...

Barbell Lunge


----------



## Big G (Mar 2, 2008)

*2/27/08*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 11:45pm-6:45am (In bed 10:30pm reading Dinosaur Training - Good read!)

WEIGHT:189.2lb Up almost 10lb in a week and only down 4lb from 193lb pre-cut weight (after all that cardio!).Interestingly though, my mid-section does seem significant;y leaner than before the cut, so I'm not sure where the weight is.

Meal 1 - 7:20am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grapefruit,banana.
Meal 2 - 10:50am:2srvngs pp,2toast+1??½tbsPB,1ozWalnuts,pear.
Meal 3 - 2:15pm(PWO)shake:2bananas,1cup oats,2srvg pp
Meal 4 - 5:00pm:3toast,6ozChicken,ff mayo,pear
Meal 5 - 10:00pm(late, after auction & beers):chicken'n'veg
Meal 6 - Zzz.

kCal: 4,155 (324g protein. Avg 50g/meal + incomplete)

WATER: 0.5gal. (not good - see notes below)


WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

1. Seated Military Press
75lb(warmup):1x10
135lb:1x5
155lb:1x5
175lb:0(miss)
175lb(2minRI):1x1(failed#2)
185lb:0(miss)
180lb:0(miss)

2. Chins
BW+25lb:1x3
BW+45lb:1x3
BW+70lb:1x2
BW+90lb:approx85%

3. Shrugs (free-weight)
225lb:1x5
275lb:1x5
315lb:1x5
365lb:1x5(70-80%ish)
405lb:1x5(20-30%ish)

4. Bar Hangs
BW+25lb:55sec PR

5. Decline situps (throw/catch ball to/from partner)
w/6lb ball:1x25
w/12lb ball:1x25
w/6lb ball:1x18
Note: Did 3rd set catching (& keeping) ball overhead and not using it for momentum to pull back up. Killer.


NOTES Re WORK:
Woah! Drama-drama! My bookkeeper handed in his notice yesterday and has apparently been doing a whole bunch of complaining to the right people (above me). My boss is sticking up for me and has told me to continue "business as normal". 

On one hand I'm happy to get rid of my whiny assistant, but on the other I'm nervous what he'll say/do before his two week notice is up. 

My boss told me he's sending me on a short, 2day Management training course in May (so at least, presumably, he's planning on me still being here in May!).

Scary times though.

BEER: 6pack, 8-10pm (after auction)! Nerve settlers!

AUCTION (tonight 6-8pm): Picked up small wooden table for $2, 100' extension cord for $7 and a coffee maker AND George Foreman grill (new in boxes) for $1.


----------



## Big G (Mar 2, 2008)

*2/29/08*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 11:30-6:30am (up early. have decided to get to work earlier from now onwards).

WEIGHT:188.8lb

Meal 1 - 6:50am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grapefruit,banana.
Meal 2 - 12:00pm(late.see note):2toast+PB&walnuts,pear,1??½pp
Meal 3 - 3:45pm:2toast,6??½oz Chicken,ff mayo,banana,tomato.
Beers! - 6:00pm-9:00pm 6miller + Baileys coffee (Mmm!)
Meal 4 - 9:30pm:chicken 'n' veg w/yam & sour crm
Meal 5 - Zzz! Bed by 10:30pm
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal: 3,638 (258g protein. Avg 48g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:332g, fat:98g

WATER: 0.5gal. not good. coffee all morning. beer at night!

SORE: Abs. Rear delts. Legs fine, surprisingly.

WORKOUT:None. Planned rest day.

NOTES: My assistant (bookkeeper) handed in his notice yesterday and is apparently set on dragghing my name through the mud before he leaves. He's been to our corporate office complaining about me (Little punk! After all I've done for him!). My boss has kept me abreast of developments (and is apparently on my side) but it still gave me really bad butterflies in my stomach all morning. Meal 2 two hours late because I just couldn't handle eating. 

I think it's all going to be OK though (fingers crossed). I hate this kind of shit though. Uncertainty about the future is particularly scary when so buried in debt. One missed paycheck would hurt, let-alone finding a whole new job and taking a significant paycut. That'd really fuck things up <gulp!>.


----------



## Big G (Mar 2, 2008)

*2/29/08*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 11:00pm-7:20am 

WEIGHT: 188.8lb (Note: regular again since upping calories)

Meal 1 - 7:30am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,grapefruit,banana.
Meal 2 - 11:15am(late/busy):1toast+PB,walnuts,banana,1??½pp.
Meal 3 - 
Meal 4 - 
Meal 5 - FOOD LOG NOT MAINTAINED.
Meal 6 - 

kCal: ? 

WATER: not sure. not updated until Sunday. I forgot.

SORE: Abs, big time!

*WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL*
*
1.BB Bench *(in powerrack, starting at the bottom)
135lb:1x5
165lb:1x5
185lb:2x5
195lb:1x5
Next time: Do 3x195lb working sets.

*2.Supported T-Bar(machine) Row*
135lb:1x5
115lb:3x5
125lb:1x5
Next time: 95lb, 115lb, then 3x5 w/135lb.

*3.BB Lockouts* (top 50% of BB bench movement)
195lb:1x5
225lb:1x4
275lb:2x5,1x4(failed#5)
Note: Woah!275lb!! That was fun! At times it was barely moving upwards. 1st time doing these. Definitely doing these again.

*4.Calf Press* (Didnt' have time for calves on leg day)
Note:Using "Free Motion" machine.
400lb(machine max):2x25,1x20(burn!!!)


ALCOHOL:4Heiniken & 4Miller Lite.
Attended charity event / fundraiser w/co-workers after work. The mayor was there. Arnold Schwartznegger (sp?) was supposed to be there too, but apparently he couldn't make it due to stuff going on with the Arnold Classic (also in town this weekend). Drank 4 free beers while at fundraiser, bought 12 more on the way home, but only drank 4. Still... beats dwelling on potential drama re:bookkeeper at work.


----------



## Big G (Mar 2, 2008)

*3/1/08*

SATURDAY

SLEPT: I dunno. Can't remember.

WEIGHT: ?

FOOD LOG NOT MAINTAINED.
Diet sucked too! Only ate three times and drank a shitload of beer.

kCal: ?

NOTES: Woke, had nice breakfast then just fell apart. Planned to work on deck all day, but woke panicing about situation at work, fear of loasing job etc etc... By 11am I had a beer in my hand. I did manage to get lots done on the deck outside (still working on that complex stairway). Drank 8 Miller left over from yesterday, then a neighbor showed up to borrow some tools so I made him drive me to get more beer to return the favor! 6more followed.

BEERS: 14. Aargh! Steady flow, from 11am-7pm. I want to stop doing this at the weekends.


----------



## Big G (Mar 2, 2008)

*3/2/08*

SUNDAY

ARNOLD CLASSIC:
Up at 8am and off to Arnold Classic. Wandered around 
collecting samples. Saw a whole bunch of barrel-shaped guys in funny bench shirts benching 600-700lb. One guy (apparently 177lb) tried 660lb but missed it. One guy (just wandering around, like I was) stopped at this one kiosk and benched 12x45lb plates + bar (i.e. 585lb) for maybe 8reps to win a free Tshirt. I was flabbergasted with that one because that guy wasn't any bigger than I was.

BEER:
Came home to empty house (wife at work) and mind started running riot regarding worries at work. Drank 6pack Heineken 2pm-5pm then went to bed for a nap. Got up at 8pm when wife came home, but just sat around watching TV.

WORK:
My boss apparently has a meeting with the CFO and HR Director tomorrow, so I should know more about unfolding drama with deadbeat, lying bookkeeper. Fingers crossed.

DEBTS:
I really need to make clearing debts priority #1. I would be much more confident with difficult situations at work if I didn't feel so terrified of losing my job all the time.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 3, 2008)

dude, it sounds like you're having a time of it... sorry to hear that 

man, that's a crazy gain!  almost 10lbs since you've upped your calories??  geez.  hope all goes well with work stuff.


----------



## Big G (Mar 3, 2008)

*3/3/08*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 5pm-8pm then couldn't sleep until 1am-7am (plus, mind still worryong about work)

WEIGHT:?

Meal 1 - 7:20am:10whites,2eggs,4toast+PB(run out of fruit) 
Meal 2 - 10;45am:3weetabix(cereal) w/2%milk,walnuts,1??½ pp.
Meal 3 - 1:45pm(PWO)ats,2%milk,3sml bananas,2srvngs pp.
Meal 4 - 4:20pm:3toast,chicken,ff mayo,apple,walnuts,toms.
Meal 5 - 7:15pm:leftovers!Chicken'n'turkey w/Wendy's Potato
Snack  - 8:45pm:small muesli(oats, dried fruit,nuts)300cal
Meal 6 - 10:00pm:casein/whey shake w/mixed berries & nuts.

kCal: 4,502 (382g protein. Avg 46g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:470g , Fat:131g

WATER: 0.4gal. Terrible! Forgot to take gal to work. Never works out when I do that.  Oh well... tomorrow's another day ho hum...

SUPS: Ran out of Ginkgo Biloba & Ginseng. No biggie.


*WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL*

*1. Seated Military Press*
115lb:1x5
135lb:1x5
155lb:3x5
160lb:1x4 (failed #5)
Note:160lb next time!

*2. Chins*
BW:1x5
BW+25lb:1x5
BW+45lb:3x5 (last rep 85%ish) PR
Note:BW+47??½lb next time!

*3. Shrugs* (free-weight)
225lb:1x5
315lb:1x5
335lb:1x5
355lb:1x5
405lb:1x5(50-60%ish - waay better than last week.)
Note:Jump to 400lb+ faster next week. Try a few sets heavy.

*4. Bar Hangs*
BW:60sec (lame!)
Note: I hear it's healthy to do this for a while after heavy shrugs/deads/squats anyway.

*5. Decline situps *(throw/catch ball to/from partner)
None. Still sore from decline-bench medician-ball throws on 2/27. Will do abs on Mondays moving fwd though.


NOTES: No news at work re:asshole complaining about me. Hopefully no news is good news. Have received 50+ resumes already for replacement.


----------



## Big G (Mar 5, 2008)

*3/4/08*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 10:45pm-7:00am 

WEIGHT: ?

Meal 1 - 7:30am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,banana,coffee,sups
Meal 2 - 10:50am: pp & muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,2%milk).
Meal 3 - 2:45pm:2toast+chicken/ff mayo, 1toast+PB&walnuts.
Meal 4 - Beer, beer, beer! 6pm-9pm See note below.
Meal 5 - 9:15pm: pretzels,toast+PB,casein/whey shake.
Meal 6 - Note: Need to go shopping. Out of fruit/veg.

kCal: , (g protein. Avg g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:g , Fat:g

WATER: 0.5gal. Forgot to take gallon to work again.

WORKOUT: None. Scheduled rest day. Workouts Mon-Wed-Fri.

DOOMED?: I emailed the corporate office (VP of somethingorother) yesterday to find out of I could have a report that would tell me if my bookkeeper was actually entering any invoices while at his desk during his last few days, or if he was just goofing off as I suspected. I was told that if I wanted that info I would need to ask the CFO of our mall and several other malls nationwide. Having to go that far up just to find out if my staff is actually working is clearly a bad sign! 

I strongly suspect that this journal may now have also been compromised. My bookkeeper ratted me out, no doubt. If they have a way to pull my internet records (surely they have) they've probably found this (I've copied and pasted my Fitday journal here during the days before now) and are even reading what I'm typing right now! My old boss (a real f*&^ing a$$hole) got promoted so he's now my boss's boss (ain't that just the way!). And, while he was my boss, he f&^%ing hated me (and my wokout partner, Ben). I've discussed it with Ben and we're both in agreement that it's probably time to get out. Hopefully I'll have time to find something, give a couple of weeks notice and train a replacement before I go. The alternative is certainly ugly. Either way, I bet I'll find out after my bookkeeper leaves next week (on the 11th). They're probably not telling me anything yet in case I pop him on the nose (or something!). Time will tell. It's not good though. Definitely not good.

BEERS: 8 miller. Started straight after work. Much needed. Wife was tripping about me losing my job. Have to deal with that fact and her too. Geez!

VOTED: Today for first time. Last time I renewed my driver's license they asked me if I wanted to regsiter to vote. Since I'm not a citizen I was surprised to be asked. However, a voter registration card arrived in the mail shortly thereafter and yesterday I got to vote. Obama still lost Ohio, but I did my part. Hopefully we'll still hae a democratic president. I think America needs that (for a while, anyway).


----------



## Big G (Mar 5, 2008)

*3/5/08*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 10:30pm-6:30am

WEIGHT: no weigh-in.

Meal 1 - 7:00am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB (out of fruit).
Meal 2 - 10:35am:??½cup oats w/milk & 1ozWalnuts,1??½srvngs pp.
Meal 3 - 1:10pm(PWO):1cup oats w/ff milk, 2srvngs pp.
Meal 4 - 4:00pm:2bread +tuna/ff mayo,1bread w/PB,1ozWalnuts
Meal 5 - Beer beer beer! Only 3??½ though. Medicinal!
Snack  - 8:45pm:??½PB sandwich(wife makin' dinner...40mins)
Meal 6 - 9:30pm:meatloaf,yam,grn beans,corn. Mmm!

kCal: 3,589 (284g protein. Avg 48g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:328g , Fat:97g

WATER: 0.7gal. Failing my gallon target a lot these days

NOTE Re WORK: No news is bad news, right? Bookkeeper leaves 3/11. Want to bet I hear something on 3/12 (Or last thing, Friday 13th!)?


*WORKOUT: LEGS!*

OK... First of all, I have to say "Today was an awesome workout!"
I tried heavy _partials_ (top 25% of movement) in the squat rack. I hit 5reps @505lb and looked like Professor Plum when I was done (well... maybe not THAT bad, but still...505lb! My first ??¼ton lift!! And five reps too!

Anyway... I digress...

*Warmup:* None. Partner pursuaded me to skip it and just do some light squats instead. Not sure it was a good idea. Got a pinch/burn left of groin during early heavy reps. Went away though, thank goodness. 

*1.Squats *(In power-rack w/BB on bars, starting at bottom)
135lb:1x8
185lb:1x5
225lb:1x5
255lb:3x5 
Note:3x260lb next week for working sets.
*
2.Rack Pulls *(just above the knee)
Note: 2nd time trying these. Used straps for over 300lb.
255lb:1x5
345lb:1x5
435lb:3x5
Note:Legs seem to be getting in the way. I don't know. It's wierd. I'll experiment. Anyway... 450lb next time?

*3.Leg Ext*
Fuck leg extensions! The only equipment at Lifetime goes up to 250lb and I can do that shit for reps. 

It's time to unleash...

*...Partial Squats* (Top 25% of movement)
Note: 1st time doing these. All inside last 7mins of workout.
315lb:1x5
405lb:1x5
455lb:1x5
505lb:1x5 PR

NOTES: OK. Now THAT was fucking FUN!


----------



## Big G (Mar 8, 2008)

*3/6/08*

THURSDAY

SLEPT: 10:00-6:30am

WEIGHT:? 

Meal 1 - 7:00am:5whites,3eggs,3toast+PB (run out of fruit)
Meal 2 - 11:30am: pp&muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 2:30pm:1toast+PB,2toast+tuna/ff mayo(no food@work)
Meal 4 - 6pm-8pm:Beer, beer, beer! Worrying about work!
Meal 5 - 8:30pm:6oz turkey,baked yam.asparagus,brocolli
Meal 6 - Zzz! 

kCal: 3,273 (239g protein. Avg 41g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:257g , Fat:69g

BEERS: 6pk Miller lite, 2 Bud Ice.

WATER: 0.5gal. not good. beers all evening. oh well.

SORE: LEGS!!  OMG!! My legs are f-u-c-k-e-d!!! I honestly feel like I've been run over, backed back over, and run over again. Oh man! It's my quads that are worst. My butt is sore a little bit, but my quads... Oh dear God... my quads!!

WORKOUT: None. Planned rest day.


WORK: 1st interview w/headhunter today at lunch. Suddenly excited about leaving. There is more money out there even with no staff to deal with. Who knew!? This is going to be great! I can't wait to leave now.

Funny story... Bookkeeper has apparently been saying that I take 2hr lunchbreaks while at the gym (he's a liar, but still...). Today I got back from my interview at 2:30pm (i.e. ??½hr late), walked back in the office and bumped right into Asshole (boss's boss). He's never in our office. Of all the times for him to be there it's when I really honestly do get back from lunch late. 

Asshole's the one that's pissed over the whole lunchbreak thing (among other things) and here I come, casually strolling into the office, coat on, obviously late back from lunch, like I really had been to the gym for all that time.  I couldn't help but give him a big grin and a "Good afternoon, Sir." He scowled back and grumbled. What a Dick! He has to make everyone around him fucking miserable because he's fucking miserable. He needs a good punch in the face (not that it'd help). I'd do it too if he wouldn't try to sue me or get me thrown in jail or some shit.

Whatever! This'll all be history soon. And life will be better then anyway.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 8, 2008)

glad you hear your excited about work possibilities!
i'm looking to quit my job once i find another job back in Texas.  could be a bit of a long search since it's over 1k miles away tho.....


----------



## Big G (Mar 9, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> glad you hear your excited about work possibilities!
> i'm looking to quit my job once i find another job back in Texas.  could be a bit of a long search since it's over 1k miles away tho.....



Yeah. I'm hoping to find a better gym _near_ (or even IN) the new building I work in too. The gym I go to is kind-of a pussy gym. No-one's lifting heavy. I turned around after my 505lb partial squats and had gained a small audience. There's not many people to learn from.

I hear Ohio Health is voted #3 (or #5, or something) of Top 500 Best Places to Work by Forbes. They have accounting stuff open apparently. No staff. Low hassle. Good pay. Even the name of company makes it sound like they might have a gym, gym membership and/or excellent insurance. If I can get my wife's skin removal covered (she had gastric bypass, lost 300lb now needs $30k skin surgery) that'd be sweet too.

We'll see.

It's going to be fine though, I'm sure.


----------



## Big G (Mar 9, 2008)

*3/7/08*

FRIDAY - Blizzard of '08! (15" snow in 24hrs, 9am onwards)

SLEPT: 10:00pm-5:30am (up early for another interview!)

WEIGHT:?

Meal 1 - 6:00am:10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,coffee,sups 
Meal 2 - 10:00am: pp&muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 1:20pm(PWO):2bananas,2/3cupOats+ff milk,2srvngs pp
Meal 4 - 4:30pm(home):10whites,2eggs,2toast+PB,apple,grpfrt
Oops!  - 5-8pm:3??½Miller lite.
Meal 5 - 8:00pm:6ozTurkey&veg(brocolli,asparagus,corn)apple
Meal 6 - 10:00pm(peckish):Turkey sandwich... then Zzz!

Note: Boss sent email out at noon saying "Go home if you want to" due to blzzard. I had wife's Expedition (make good impression for interview this morning) so I stayed until about 4pm. That vehicle ain't afraid of snow at all!

kCal: 4,431 (366g protein. Avg 43??½g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:462g , Fat:99g

WATER: 0.8gal. not too bad.

*
WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL*

*1.BB Bench *(in powerrack, starting at the bottom)
- 7 holes visible under support bars (noted for next week's use).
135lb:1x5
165lb:1x5
200lb:3x5 PR
210lb:1x5 PR (extra set, just because)
Note: Tested 1RM just two weeks ago. Got 215lb:1x2 then failed 225lb. Now I'm repping 210lb after 3working sets at 200lb! Strength must be up already.
Next week:3x warmup sets, then 3x working sets at 215lb?

*2.Supported T-Bar(machine) Row*
95lb:1x5
115lb:1x5
135lb:3x5 (not exactly full reps, but not far off)
Next time: 137??½lb working sets? 

*3.BB Lockouts *(top 50% of BB bench movement)
- 9 holes visible under support bars (same next week).
200lb:1x5
230lb:1x4
280lb:3x5
290lb:1x5 (extra set, just because)
Last week:Failed last rep w/275lb:3x5. i.e.Strength is up!
Next week:3x warmup sets, then 3x working sets at 300lb?

*4.Calf Press* - Using "Free Motion" machine.
400lb(machine max):2x25,1x23(burn!!!)
Note:3reps more than last week. Still, need more weight.

NOTES: I just love lifting heavy. Working this close to 1RM w/lower reps is really fucking fun! I'm getting stronger already, I just know it. I want to bench 300lb, squat 400lb and deadlift ??¼ton! One of these days...


WORK: OK, I suppose. More promise of better money, less hassle, better benefits etc etc from this morning recruitment guy. All I have to hope now is that they don't fire my ass as soon as my bookkeeper leaves! As long as I can stay where I am for as long as it takes to locate something else, I'm golden. I have given them 4??½years of "Getting the job done, whatever it takes." Still... with boss's boss (Asshole) running the show, anything could happen. 

Either way, I'm not afraid. There's nothing he can do to me now. I'm getting a better job, with better money, with less hassle and more respect (with a better gym nearby!), just wait and see...


----------



## Big G (Mar 9, 2008)

*3/8/08*

SATURDAY - Snowed in! 15-18" of snow since yesterday. 40mph winds have created lrg snowdrifts against doors etc..

SLEPT: 10:30pm-10:00am. 11??½hours! WTF!?

WEIGHT:185.2lb Cool. Apparently did drop almost 10lb during that recent 4wk cut (after all the ups and downs). Need to take pix while I'm still this lean.

Meal 1 - 10:30am:2toast,10whites,2eggs,grpfrt,banana,apple
Beer!! - Noon-2pm:4miller.Woke up cravin' that shit.Work?
Meal 2 - 2:00pm:turkey sandwich,nuts,banana
Beer!! - 3pm-5pm:4 miller!Can't get motivated to do shit.
Meal 3 - 5:00pm(wife home from wk):baked potato w/meatloaf
Zzz!!  - 5:30-7:30pm w/wife. both tired.
Meal 4 - 8:00pm:Turkey'n'all the fixins(no stuffing). Mmm!
Meal 5 - 11pm:9whites,3eggs,2v.thin homemade waffles.
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal: I dunno. I couldn't be assed to plug it all in. 25% alcohol anyway.

WATER: 0.25gal.
BEER: 8. i.e. 0.75gal


SORE:Legs still, but not quite as bad. Calves (about the same). Chest, a little bit, but not really.

WORKOUT:None. Planned rest day.

NOTES: Lazy, wasted day. Didn't do shit. Should be looking for a job. Feelin' bummed/lethagic. I don't like being home alone so much either (kind-of sucks). Wife working weekends. No-one around, 'cept dumbfuck rednecks trying to drive around in 15" snow w/2WD ol' beaters, stuck in the road out-front, slammin' doors, spinnin' wheels, fallin' down and yellin' inta cell phones... Dumbfucks.

Actually pretty funny really.

At one point I was honestly thinking "How many rednecks _does_ it take to move a car...?" There was like a dozen of them out there, I swear.


----------



## Big G (Mar 11, 2008)

*3/9/08*

SUNDAY

SLEPT: 11:30pm-11:30am. Did the clocks go fwd last night!?

Meal 1 - 12:00pm:2toast,10whites,2eggs,grpfrt,banana,apple
Beer!! - 2pm-4pm:4??½miller. home alone. head trippin'.
Meal 2 - 4:00pm:turkey sandwich w/ff mayo.
Munchies!5:00pm:2toast & 2bread w/PB +1oz walnuts
Zzz!!  - 5:30pm-8:00pm
Meal 3 - 9:00pm:turkey'n'veg + glass milk.
Meal 4 - 10:30pm:casein shake w/berries & nuts.
Meal 5 - Zzz!
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal: 3,414 (273g protein. Avg 45g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:297g , Fat:91g

WATER: 0.25gal. lived on tea, coffee, milk and beer!

SORE: Legs! Still.

WORKOUT: None. Planned rest day. Upper vertical tomorrow.

JOB HUNTING: Impeded by PC no longer having MS Office on it (incl. Word). It did have before our recent "restore" (which alledgedly would not affect _program files_.. yeah right!). Unable to change resume to suit each job due to lack of MS Word. Still though... There are better jobs out there. I can't wait. Somthing'll be happening here, soon enough.

Gathered up all the files I would like to backup into one folder but didn't get around to burning them onto disk. Maybe I'll get to it next weekend (or later this week). Hopefully, if I do a complete system restore it'll take it back to how it was the day I bought it (i.e. w/Word, Excel etc on it.) I'd like to collect local CPA firm's addresses in a spreadsheet and do a mail-merge to send out 100+ letters. I've done it before and it never went anywhere, but it's maybe worth trying again. A CPA job w/assistance towrds CPA exams would be nice. Unlikely, but still... You've gotta try, right?

W


----------



## Big G (Mar 11, 2008)

*3/10/08*

MONDAY

SLEPT: 11pm-6:00am

WEIGHT: ?

Meal 1 - 6:30am:10whites,2eggs,3toast+PB(no fruit@home)
Meal 2 - 10:00am: pp&muesli(oats,dried fruit,ff milk,nuts)
Meal 3 - 1:30pm(PWO):1cup oats w/ff milk,2srvngs pp
Meal 4 - 3:15pm(hungry)2toast+tuna/mayo,1toast+PB&Walnuts
Meal 5 - 6-8pm: 2beers (home from work, head spinnin')
Meal 6 - 8:00pm:??½lettuce,can sardines,4toast(2 w/PB),casein

kCal: 3,706 (322g protein. Avg 41g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:354g , Fat:101g

WATER: 0.5gal. not good. feelin' shitty @ work.


*WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL*

*1. Seated Military Press*
135lb:2x5
160lb:1x5, 2x4 (failed R5,S2&3)
165lb:1x1 (Extra set, for kicks'n'giggles. Failed R2!)
Note:160lb 3x5.

*2. Chins*
BW:1x5
BW+30lb:1x5
BW+47??½lb:1x5,2x4??¾ (i.e. R5 not full rep)
Next time:same again.

*3. Shrugs *(free-weight) - Straps w/over 400lb.
225lb:1x5
315lb:1x5
410lb:1x5 (only 20-30% of movement)
365lb:1x5 (still not full reps)
315lb:1x4 (right grip failed)
Note:Last week's note said to "jump to 410lb faster" but I just couldn't shrug it. They were partial reps only.
*
4. Bar Hangs*
None. Out of time.

*5. Decline situps* (throw/catch ball to/from partner)
1x20 (Damn! I'm sore! How can that be? It's been 10days!)
1x9 (throw/catch by myself. Can't do it. Too sore. From?)

None. Last time I did decline-bench medician-ball throws was on 2/27. Surely I can't still be sore from that.

NOTES: Nice enough workout. Left shoulder seems to complain a little bit as I remove the weight from it. i.e. As it relaxes it kind-of hurts. It's not like a pain really but it feels different from the right shoulder.


----------



## Big G (Mar 12, 2008)

*3/11/08*

TUESDAY

SLEPT: 10:00-6:00am (up early. wife woke late. yelling!)

WEIGHT: ? poop after breakfast.

Meal 1 - 6:20am6whites,3eggs,4toast+PB (broke.no fruit/veg)
Meal 2 - 10:00am: pp&muesli(oats,dried fruit,ff milk,nuts)
Meal 3 - 2:20pm(after swim):2bread,salmon,banana,apple,pp
Meal 4 - 5:20pm:4oz salmon,1ozAlmonds,1ozWalnuts,1srvng pp
Oops!! - Millertime! See 7pm note below.
Meal 5 - 9:30pm:10whites,2eggs,grapefruit.
Meal 6 - Zzz!

kCal: 3,992 (308g protein. Avg 45g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:314g , Fat:105g

WATER: gal. Did well at work.

WORKOUT: 20laps of pool (15mins)
THEN... hot-tub, sauna & steam-room. Ah, Bliss! 
No weights - Planned rest day.

WORK: I'll spare you the details, but it's going to be OK (at least until I find something another job). Phew!


----------



## Big G (Mar 15, 2008)

*3/12/08*

WEDNESDAY

SLEPT: 10:30-7:00am

WEIGHT:186.2lb

Meal 1 - 7:40am:10white,2egg,2toast+PB,2bananas,grpfrt,sups
Meal 2 - 10:00am: pp&muesli(oats,dried fruit,nuts,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 1:15pm(PWO):½CytoGainer(thought svng=2sccops,not4)
Meal 4 - 4:00pm:3bread,4ozSalmon,apple,PB,walnuts,almonds
Meal 5 - 8:00pm:wendy's potato,2McD's chicken pattys,banana
Aargh! - Beer, beer, beer! 8-12pm. worrying about work.
Meal 6 - 12:00pm:10whites,2eggs

kCal: 4,477 (329g protein. Avg 40g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:434g , Fat:116g

WATER: 0.6gal. 
BEER!:6 miller.


*WORKOUT: LEGS!!*
Warmup:4mins, fwd/bckwrd and also twisted w/both feet facing 45º right, then twisted w/both feet facing 45º left. Note: Twisting like this is something I've been doing moreso recently. It completely changes the way it feels. It seems like a great way to warm adductors/abductors.

*1.Squats *(In power-rack w/BB on bars, starting at bottom)
9 holes visible under support bars -> for next wks ref)
135lb:1x5
190lb:1x5
230lb:1x5
260lb:3x5 
Note:Last set I changed to 10holes visible. This puts my upper leg just above parallel but also seems to remove any back involvement during initial lift. Seems better.
270lb working next week? 1RM from 2or 3 weeks ago was 275lb. Now planning 3x5w/270lb! Strength must be up!

*2.Rack Pulls* (just above the knee) w/straps.
4holes visible under support bars.
265lb:1x5
355lb:1x5
455lb:1x5, 1x2 +1 after regrip (2 sets only. too heavy)
Note:455lb was 20lb up on working sets from last week. Must have been too much of an increasse. It was just too heavy to hang onto. 440lb next time?

*3.Partial Squats *(Top 25% of movement only)
Note: All inside last 5mins of workout
405lb:1x5
455lb:1x5
510lb:2x5 PR (out of time)
Next week:3x5 @515lb?


NOTES: Lots of heavy weights. Still reading Dinosaur Training. Love that book.


----------



## Big G (Mar 15, 2008)

*Meal Replacement Shakes (CytoGainer, etc).*

If I'm going to workout at lunch I need to leave my office and be back at my desk (after having eaten) inside an hour. Walking to and from the gym, plus showering takes 15minutes minimum. That leave 45minutes for a workout and a PWO meal. To maximise time in the gym and minimise time in kitchen, I've decided going back to a meal replacement shake for PWO meal. Therefore Cytogainer and other similar products will probably be showing up from now on. Also, on non-WO days, meal 4 (4:30-5pm) will probably be MuscleMilk (or something equivalent) too because people at work are tripping about me stopping to make 3meals per day. I'll just have to keep some fruit/nuts in my office so that there's some real nutrients going in along with the meal replacement shake.


----------



## Big G (Mar 15, 2008)

*3/13/08*

THUSDAY

SLEPT: 12:30pm-7:00pm

WEIGHT:186.0lb

Meal 1 - 7:30am:10whites,2eggs,2toast,??½mango,grpfrt,coffee
Meal 2 - 11am: pp&muesli(oats,nuts,dried fruit,ff milk)
Meal 3 - 1:45pm:3toast,PB,walnuts,almnds,tuna,ff mayo,apple
Meal 4 - 5:30pm:4weetabix,ff milk,walnuts,almonds,1??½pp
Zzz!!  - 8-10:30pm (following sauna/hottub w/wife @gym)
Meal 5 - 10:30pm:casein/whey shake +straw/cran-berries
Meal 6 - Zzz.

kCal: 3,080 (286g protein. Avg 41g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:305g , Fat:89g

WATER: 0.7gal.


WORKOUT:None. Planned rest day. After work went to gym w/wife but only for hot-tub, sauna, hot-tub, sauna and steam room! Wanted to swim, but after heating up in hot-tub pool felt stupidly cold. Got home so relaxed laid down for a minute and fell fast asleep for entire night.


----------



## Big G (Mar 15, 2008)

*3/14/08*

FRIDAY

SLEPT: 8:30pm-6:40am

WEIGHT: 186.2lb

Meal 1 - 7:00am:3toast+1½tbs PB,10whites,2eggs,coffee,sups
Meal 2 - 9:20am(pre mtg w/HR dept & boss @wk): oats,milk,pp
Meal 3 - 12:20pm:2bread+1tbsPB,1ozWalnuts/almonds,1½srvngPP
Meal 4 - 3:30pm(PWO):½srvngCytoGainer(thoughtSrvng=2scoops)
Snack  - 5:00pm:2sml bananas (at wife's work)
Meal 5 - 7:00pm(shopping):2McD's chicken patties,3pc bread
Aargh! - Beer, beer, beer! 12pack after work.See note.
Meal 6 - 12:00pm:2cans tuna,ff mayo,almonds.

kCal: 4,604 (352g protein. Avg 45g/meal + incomplete)
Carbs:354g , Fat:102g

WATER: 0.6gal.

WORK/BEER:Bad mtg today w/boss & HR Dept re:unmanagerial conduct (resultant from Bookkeeper leaving). Placed on Final Notice due to 3x daily meals preparation (see meal replacement note above), personal internet use (fair enough. will stop) and poor working relations w/corporate office employees (example was me emailing "Don't Lie!" to a guy who lied). It was awful. I was crying. I just don't seem to know how to _be_ as a manager. I'm terrible at playing Office Politics and can't seem to stop putting foot in mouth. Not sure how to fix it. Explained all this and boss has vowed to try and help. Still, killed 12pack after work, bummed/upset.

Note: Boss sent me home after "Beating Meeting" (that's what I call disciplinary meetings... beating meetings). I actually decided to stay until lunch to get some work done, but still got nice extended workout in today, 1½hrs+. Hit some PRs too. See below.


*
WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL*
Forgot to take last week's notes to gym. Went by memory.

*1.BB Bench *(in powerrack, starting at the bottom)
- 7 holes visible under support bars (noted for next week's use).
135lb:1x5
165lb:1x5
215lb:3x5 PR
225lb:1x5 PR (after 4min RI)
245lb:1x3 PR (after 2min RI)
265lb:1x2 PR (after 4min RI)
Note: Tested 1RM three weeks ago. Got 215lb:1x2 then failed 225lb. Today, after 3x5 w/215lb, I tried 225lb just to see if I could do it. It went up so easily I did 5reps, then tried 245lb, then 265lb! WTF!? Strength definitely waaaay up. No doubt!
Next week:3x warmup sets, then 3x5 working sets at 230lb?

*2.Supported T-Bar(machine) Row*
100lb:1x5
115lb:1x5
135lb:3x5 (all reps good, better than last week)
Next time: Definitely 137½lb working sets. 

*3.BB Lockouts *(top 33% of BB bench movement - Note: I said top50% before, but w/9holes visible under support beams it's not quite 50% really, more like 33%).
275lb:1x5
295lb:1x4
315lb:3x5 PR 
335lb:1x5 PR 
365lb:1x5 PR 
405lb:1x4 PR 
425lb:1x2 PR 
Note: Woah! 400lb+!!! Tried these for first time just 2 weeks ago and struggled with 275lb:3x5. Now 315lb:3x5 leaves me wanting more. Tested 1RM today and was amazed to be moving over 400lb. 
Next week:3x warmup sets, then 3x working sets at 380lb?

*4.Calf Press*
None. I honestly just forgot. I accidentally didn't bring last week's workout notes to the gym with me. I completely forgot that I've been doing some calf-work at the end of this workout.
Last week: Used machine max (400lb) again on calf press w/separate pedals for each foot (Got 2x25 & 1x23). May have to switch to leg-press to get more weight.

*CARDIO:* Couldn't resist running a mile @ 6.6mph before I left. It's been two weeks since I ran (waiting for knees/feet to heal following excessive cardio during prior 4wk cut. Knees/feet now 100% but still want some decent running shoes. Need to go to specialized Front Runner store here in town to get some running shoes. Have never owned $100 pair of running shoes before. Have been running in $20 converse for too long! Time to invest. 

*STEAM ROOM:* For 5-10minutes afterwards.


NOTES:I love heavy-ass weights.


----------



## Big G (Mar 30, 2008)

.
.
.
.
.
*Continued in new journal​*.
.
.


----------



## Big G (Jun 3, 2009)

It's been a while. Not sure if this data drops off if it's not accessed after a certain period. Planning to copy to blog onto my own website (hugo.us.com/blog). Sorry to have bothered you. Hope you understand.

All the best,
G.
PS. If you're new here I strongly recommend this site. There are some really, really great people on here and you can learn a lot (if you're polite!). God bless.


----------

